# Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth Challenge (10/1/2012 -12/31/2012)



## MeowMix (Sep 26, 2012)

*REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc.* 

*
This challenge is for twist, braids, and buns on your own hair. Using these low manipulation and protective styles, we aim to retain the growth we achieve over a three month period.*

Twists: 2 strand twists, flat twists, 2 strand flat twists, coils, bantu knots

Braids: box braids on your hair, plaits, cornrows, french braid,s etc.

*RULES:*

1. All styles must be done with your hair exclusively.  
2. Your hair must be in twist, braids or bunned for at least 5 consecutive days. 
3. You can wear your hair out for up to 2 days after taking your twists out (like in twist-outs, afros, wash and go, etc). _[If you need to amend your restyling time, let us know in your initial post! A 2-day turnaround may not be feasible for your schedule and lifestyle.]_
4. Check in when you restyle your hair, or at least every 2 weeks since the challenge is short.
5. When you restyle give us an update. (regimen, style, moisturizing secrets, etc.) 
6. Post a picture of your twists at the beginning of the challenge and at the end. 
7. The challenge will be from* October 1, 2012 – December 31, 2012*. 
8. You will have 1 pass during the challenge to cover you for a week.
9. Heat is allowed in this challenge. Be sure to use a heat protectant and the lowest setting possible for your hair. Remember to be careful! We do not want to damage our hair for the styling purposes of this challenge.

*REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc.* 


Feel free to join at any time.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Start by Sharing:*

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
2.	What is your style maintenance regimen?
3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

We look forward to cooperative learning. Post your questions, frustrations, and trials. Share any tips that you may have to make this challenge more effective for all of us! We look forward to hearing your tips, suggestions, and questions.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Happy Hair Growing Ladies*!

Challengers (Part IV):

@[email protected]
AHeadOfCoils
An_gell
AnjelLuvsUBabe
antisocial
Asha97
AtlantaJJ
babylone09
bajandoc86
BBritdenise
BERlin
BGT
BraunSugar
CafedeBelleza 
Caramelangel247
cch24
Chameleonchick
CherryCherryBoomBoom
chocolat79
cnap
Creatividual
curlycrocheter
destine2grow
discodumpling
Diva_Esq
Duchesse
EnExitStageLeft
EasypeaZee
faithVA
Forever in Bloom 
Froreal3
futurelonglocks
GaiasDaughter24 
geejay
gennatay
g.lo
Growingmyhairlong 
gvin89
Golden75
Imani
IMFOCSD 
ImFree27
iri9109
isawstars
Itgirl
itsjusthair88
HighAspirations 
JassyMo
Je Ne Sais Quoi
jenaccess
jesusislove1526 
Jewel08
jprayze
judy4all
JustGROWwithIt
KaramelDiva1978
Kimeshajohnson 
kinkycurlygurl
LaFemmeNaturelle 
ladykpnyc
ladysaraii
lamaria211
LeighasMommy11 
Leslie_C
LilMissRed
lomaxee
longinghair
lovely_locks
lovely_locks 
LoveTheSkinImIn
lyricallysound 
MaraWithLove
menina
MeowMix
MissAlinaRose
MsDee14
NappyNelle
NaturalTaurus
NaturallyMede
NaturallyTori
naturalmermaid
naturalpride 
NaturalTaurus
nickmack
NikkiQ
Nix08 
NJoy
Nubenap22
NYRICAN1 
ogmistress
ParagonTresses
PeculiarDaye
Perfexion 
Poohbear
pookaloo83
Prettycoach
-PYT
quirkydimples
ree.denise
RegaLady
Rocky91
Ronnieaj
rsmith 
Seamonster
Serenity_Peace 
Sha76
shortdub78
silentdove13
SimJam
sipp100
SkySurfer
song_of_serenity
SoopremeBeing
Successfulmiss
tapioca_pudding
tatiana
thaidreams
thehappyserver 
Tibbar
TopShelf
TruMe
Victoria44 
virtuenow
WendellaWoody
youwillrise


If I am missing anyone, please let me know, and I will add you ASAP!  

Link to Part I: Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth Challenge (1/1/2012-3/31/2012)
Link to Part II: Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth Challenge (4/1/2012-6/30/2012)
Link to Part III: Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth Challenge (7/1/2012-9/30/2012)


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in!  I can't wait to see some more progress photos. I need to get mine together.


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 26, 2012)

*STYLE INSPIRATIONS & INFORMATION*

Twists:
•	Loose Twists
•	How to Maintain Twists
•	Twisted Hairstyles
•	Unraveling Twists
•	Braiding or Twisting for Length Retention?
•       Parting/Twisting Tutorial
•     Deep Condition Mini Twist
•     Mini Twist Tips/Techniques

Braids:
•	Mini Braid Method
•	Mini Braid Challenge
•	Braid Styles - Tumblr
•       Cornrow Tutorial
•       More Cornrow Info

Buns:
•	High Buns
•	Natural Buns
•	Extended Bun Wearers
•	Rules for Wet Bunning


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 26, 2012)

This thread is right on time. I'm in! I've been slacking big time!


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm washing my hair today. I'll take pics if I decide to blowout and after I style!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 26, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? I'm gonna do twists
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Just moisturize and seal every couple of days.
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Length and thickness
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? Probably 3 days
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


Will post a starting pic from my phone cause thats where all my pics are.


----------



## nickmack (Sep 26, 2012)

I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!! 
But look at MeowMix at the controls - great going already girl, I see you!  

NappyNelle hope you're well  You did such a wonderful job moderating and motivating the last challenge, I'm definitely in it to win it this go around. I actually twisted my hair last week Friday night, I'm that serious. I think the more I do it, the more of a habit it will become  and since I HAVE retained length from the last challenge (even before the vacation-weave) I have a little more hair to play with!! 

-----

ETA: Adding my starting pic and stats!

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? 
Twists again! If it ain't broke, I ain't fixing it ​2.	What is your style maintenance regimen? 
Wash with a clarifying shampoo at least 2x monthly (I have seborrhoeic dermatitis, and it helps), co-wash (or rinse with water) once weekly, deep condition every week - alternating between reconstructors and moisturizing treatments), moisturize with liquid-based leave-in moisturiser daily/as needed, seal with castor oil (hair and scalp!)​3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
I is natural!​4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
HEALTHY HAIR!, length retention (my last round I DID retain length, ah-ha! More confidence in rocking my TS twists without the need for extensions, and a reduction in split ends (I see them lurking...) and SSKs...and I want thickness like bajandoc86 and NappyNelle ​5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 
Um. I'm not sure I'll even wear my hair out. My twists have been in since last week Friday, so this is my second week twisted. I may do what I've seen Nonie post in other threads about simply redoing her hair section-by-section without having to take everything down​6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
Here you go! The left is my starting pic in July's challenge, and the right is my starting pic for this challenge!​






--- 

ETA (part deux, lol)
My vacation weave was in for 3 weeks, but outside of that I was twisting it up


----------



## ladysaraii (Sep 26, 2012)

Of course I'm in!  i loved the other thread and I hope we continue this into 2013 (esp since I didnt start until last challenge)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?  I plan for my primary style to be minibraids.  i will also do french braids, and twists

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Wash once a week, aloe vera rinse, spritz with moisturizing spray

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Continued hair growth and improved health

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? Probably 2

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).  UH-HUH Yes I am!  *crosses arms and pouts*


ok fine, I'll take a picture


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't have enough hair yet. Hopefully next session


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 26, 2012)

nickmack Awww, thank you!! I really enjoyed hosting the last two rounds; we've had a lot of participation, we're getting comfortable styling and wearing our hair, *and* people are reaching their goals! Now it's time for a new wonderful lady to to take control. Thanks MeowMix!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 26, 2012)

*I'm definitely back in this challenge  I'm going hard (hair/body/skin/finances) for the final quarter of 2012. I want to see some changes!!*

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *Bunning for me!*
2.	What is your style maintenance regimen? *Bun weekly, apply sulfur balm 3+ times a week, m&s nightly. Shampoo/DC/rollerset Friday nights, flat iron roots. Wear hair out Saturday/Sunday then back to the bun.  I may throw in a few curlformer sets on the weekends here and there to change it up, but that's my general reggie.  Still figuring out products. *
3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natchal*
4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *I did a trim not too long ago, hoping to maintain my ends. Maybe see an inch or so in retention.*
5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* 2 days most likely, will put rollerset hair into a bun after wearing it out on Saturday and Sunday.*
6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

*My starting pic, straight hair:*


>



*My hair is still straight right now from rollersetting so tonight after I workout I'll do some twists. *


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 26, 2012)

nickmack said:


> I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!
> But look at MeowMix at the controls - great going already girl, I see you!
> 
> NappyNelle hope you're well  You did such a wonderful job moderating and motivating the last challenge, I'm definitely in it to win it this go around. I actually twisted my hair last week Friday night, I'm that serious. I think the more I do it, the more of a habit it will become  and since I HAVE retained length from the last challenge (even before the vacation-weave) I have a little more hair to play with!!





NappyNelle said:


> nickmack Awww, thank you!! I really enjoyed hosting the last two rounds; we've had a lot of participation, we're getting comfortable styling and wearing our hair, *and* people are reaching their goals! Now it's time for a new wonderful lady to to take control. Thanks MeowMix!



nickmack & NappyNelle.     Aw shucks y'all.  I told myself I was going to wait before jumping in here.  Thank you.  NN, I learned a lot from you last challenge.    This is going to be fun

People have already given there stats too?  I need to get a move on.  Hey everybody.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 26, 2012)

In IN!! Will post pics and answer questions later tonight.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 26, 2012)

*1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* I'm gonna do twists
*2. What is your style maintenance regimen?* Just moisturize and seal every couple of days. Growth aids and scalp treatments
*3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?* Natural
*4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?* Length and thickness. I still have a few thin end that I spotted, but I am going to slowly trim to thickness during this challenge. Hopefully I will still be able to pick up some length while I focus on thickness.
*5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *Probably 3 days
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic)


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 26, 2012)

^^^ #demtwists


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi meowmix!  Please count me in!!!


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 26, 2012)

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? bunning
2.	What is your style maintenance regimen? wash scalp, rinse with conditioner, then apply moisturizing dc and sit under steam for approx 30 minutes, then wrap hair into a loose bun without using a ponytail holder. 
3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? relaxed
4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?length retention, thicker, healthier hair
5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? prob 2
6.	Include Starting Pic.  (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 26, 2012)

*Can someone PLEASE walk me through the steps of uploading a picture?  I want to be an official challenge member *


----------



## SimJam (Sep 26, 2012)

What is your primary style (*twists*, braids, bunning)?

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
wash, DC, twist, keep in for between 7 - 10 days, wear twist outs for 3 days --- repeat

3. Are you *natural*, relaxed, transitioning?

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
length, thickness, health

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or *3 days?*

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## SimJam (Sep 26, 2012)

WendellaWoody said:


> *Can someone PLEASE walk me through the steps of uploading a picture?  I want to be an official challenge member *



WendellaWoody


You need to set up a file hosting account such as photobucket
upload photo to photobucket
click on the image or hover mouse over image (a box will appear with 3 options to link to your image
click on the image code link (it will automatically copy it - you will see a little notification)
past in your post on LHCF


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi WendellaWoody .  


Are you familiar with photobucket?  It's a site that lets you upload pictures. Here is a blurb I got from the Suggestions/Request part of the forum.  

_First you have to sign up to a site that converts the photos you upload on it into image codes. Photobucket is a good one. Then you just upload all of your photos on that site and copy the image code and paste it into your thread post_

Here is the link to that thread.  I posted there and practiced a little bit.  Its easy.  Please PM me if you need anything else.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=197675

U*PDATED:  Thanks SimJam.  There are so many helpful ladies in this thread*


----------



## SimJam (Sep 26, 2012)

Seamonster your hair has really really really thickened up !!!!  Ive said this before but those twists are proving it !!!!!


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 26, 2012)

made a mistake...still trying to upload this picture


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help and for the welcome, meowmix!  I'll get it figured out!


----------



## SimJam (Sep 26, 2012)

WendellaWoody your image code should look like this

* [ IMG]*http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v114/bestat/naptural/fattwists.jpg*[/IMG ]*


----------



## SimJam (Sep 26, 2012)

you could also just upload from your computer using the "manage attachments" button

you have to be in advanced editing mode, (click "go advanced" at the quick reply at the bottom of the page

then scroll down and click on the button "manage attachments"

then its just like regular uploading


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 26, 2012)

_What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?_ Mostly buns, but I will throw in some braids and twists occasionally for fun.
_
What is your style maintenance regimen?_ Wash with black soap mix once a week, DC w/coconut milk, oil scalp 3-4 times a week, preserve hair with satin bonnet
_
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?_ Natural
_
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?_ Better growth retention & hair health
_
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?_ 2 days
_
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic)._ Pic coming after my wash.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 26, 2012)

tapioca_pudding said:


> ^^^ #demtwists



Are you talking about my twist, That is the first LCHF compliment on my twist omg 



SimJam said:


> What is your primary style (*
> 
> 6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
> 
> ...


*

Your twist are amazing, so thick!



SimJam said:



Seamonster your hair has really really really thickened up !!!!  Ive said this before but those twists are proving it !!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Thanks you, I hope to have your thickness at the end of the challenge.*


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks so much seamonster!!!  Here is my before picture, taken on 9/14/12, fresh out of the shower.


----------



## LilMissRed (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm soooo IN!!!  

1. What is your primary style? two strand twists, sometimes with a bun
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? co wash/dc weekly, moisturize/seal with whatever suits my mood that day (Crisco/avocado butter/ aloe vera juice & my slew of oils are my friends-we hang out ALLOT!!-not all together tho ) 
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? au naturale
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? length retention, thickness
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days? no more than 2 days
6. Include Starting Pic.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Sep 26, 2012)

I didn't participate in the April-September phases because I was too busy bein' fass' wearing wash 'n gos this spring/summer  However, after a deep trim due to SSK's throughout my nape, I'm back to my senses and will start bunning again!

Be back with answers and a pic later this week.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Sep 26, 2012)

Hellur!!!!! Count me in!

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning?) 
Flat twists with a phony pony.

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
Co-wash once a week, HOT and shampoo at the end of the month, for twisting: I twist with Cantu Shea Butter, an essential oil(avocado, olive, or coconut), and EcoStyler gel. I oil my scalp EOD with either my Wild Growth Oil or my oil mix(jojoba, coconut, avocado, tea tree, glycerin, vitamin E, castor). Most of the time I will air dry completely, but if Im in a rush, I will air dry for an hr, then blow dry on medium for 5 min. I will also re-incorporate MegaTek in my regi in October.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Transitioning!

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
Mostly retained moisture and hopefully some length.

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 
Probably two days.

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). 
Will post after Im done twisting!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 26, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? buns. but i might get some twists put in.
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?moisturize, seal, and bun
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? relaxer
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?length and retention
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days
6. Include Starting Pic.


----------



## Tibbar (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in!! (again)...  

twists have been my main hairstyle for the past year and I've been reaping the benefits so why mess with a good thing??

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? 
*I'm going to continue to do twists*
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? 
*Wash or co-wash weekly or sooner if needed, deep condition.  Moisturize and seal (not as often as I should though* )
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 
*After a two year transition and frequent trims, almost 100% natural... still finding the odd stray relaxed end fragments... snip*
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 
*Length, health and thickness*
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 
*I don't wear my hair out too often, but if I do I know I'll wear it out for at least 3 days out of sheer laziness...*
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## Fhrizzball (Sep 26, 2012)

ooh I want in! Right now my hair is in my version of mini braids but I feel bald in them so I don't think I'll revisit.

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
twists and bunning
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
Wash every other week
Alternate with Protein and Moisture Treatments
Cowash once a week if need be
Keep a style in for 2 weeks max
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
better retention
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
3 days if possible
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## Carmelella (Sep 26, 2012)

WendellaWoody said:
			
		

> made a mistake...still trying to upload this picture



If you have a smart phone and take pics it's even easier on the LHCF app.  Just press reply to thread, then on top there should be the addition sign next to Send.  Press the add button, then choose Attach from photos, it'll take you to ur phone album, then select the pic u want to add.  It'll upload it, then when it says Done Uploading, click on it and then select INSERT IN LINE. The code for the pic will show up on ur comment.  Finish ur reply and press send and the pic will be in ur post.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's my starting pics. My sis took these on Sunday. I wish my whole back was showing. I'm gonna wear this shirt everytime for comparison just For the squares on my shirt. My middle seems longer than my sides. The middle looks like I'm APL. Gah! I wish! Hopefully by December! Here's pics. If you follow the lines on my shirt I pass a few squares from my sides compared to the middle of my head.

Sent from Rick Ross' Moob


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 26, 2012)

In the first 3 challenges, I would fall off and on. During the 3rd round of this challenge, I had actually been sorta following the challenge but did not come back to the thread to let y'all know I don't think.

*Now here's my answers to the questions:*

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
This will be I hard one for me to have a primary style. I just know it's going to be a variation of flat twists, one big french braid tucked under, maybe some buns, but mainly updo styles so I can leave my hair alone. I've been doing pretty good with doing this for the pass few months.

2.	What is your style maintenance regimen?
I will try to keep a style in for at least 3 days before redoing it into a different style. Just knowing me, I get bored really quickly. However, I am going to avoid wearing my hair down as much as possible, which I've been doing pretty good with not doing. I will shampoo, condition, and blowdry my hair every 3-4 weeks.

3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural

4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
More length retention, more thickness, and more ease of styling

5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
After 1 or 2 days. 

6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
Here's a pic of my blowdried hair back from August 2012:


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Everyone
You know I’m sitting on the “@”  & the smilies today.  It’s exciting to see new faces.  New challengers, please forgive the mentions I’m updating the announcement.

pookaloo83.  Pook I was looking at your avi thinking ‘what she going to twist? :scratchch I’m seeing APL CONGRATULATIONS.

ladysaraii.  Thank you for taking snaps.  Just to let you know fedoras are not allowed 

SoopremeBeing…how much of the phony pony covers your hair?  I don’t know how much the rules are set in stone.  You know I’m NOT sitting here in judges robes.    We will work something out. 

shortdub78, your hair is looking thicker.  Good seeing you .

Fhrizzball & tapioca_pudding :welcome3: 

Poohbear Did you get a deva cut?  Your hair is .

Seamonster, sipp100, Tibbar, nickmack SimJam BraunSugar
NappyNelle.  .  Good seeing you back.

Lets protect and go hard...it's getting cold.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Sep 26, 2012)

MeowMix Only my ends really. I twisted my hair up into a pineapple ponytail thing, so you can see my real twists all around. My afropuff pony just sits on top.


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 26, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?two strand twist, mostly in flat twist updo styles

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *Spritz with aloe vera juice and water every other day. Use my hair tonic on my scalp (olive oil, rosemary, nettle, burdock root, avocado oil, grapeseed oil)*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural 4a/b w/fine strands, dense and dyed*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *mOre length, less breaking*

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *two days max atleast thats the goal*

6. Include Starting Pic.  Done on 9/22/12


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful! TopShelf


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 26, 2012)

bajandoc86....Funny..... I showed her your pic from the FOTD forum in order to give her an idea of what I wanted


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in. I will be back to post.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 26, 2012)

Hair isn't styled yet but here is my blowout











Still have to decide what to do to it tonight.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 26, 2012)

Welp!  I'm out already. I didn't realize there's no wigs.  I'm pretty sure I'll be braided up under wigs at some point during the winter so... bowing out.


----------



## Victoria44 (Sep 26, 2012)

*1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Mini twists in a bun
*2.  Whats your style maintenance regimen?* Spritz mini twists with a little water, and moisturize and seal daily.  To take them down, detangle with mane n tail detangler, DC, wash, castor oil rinse, then retwist the next day with SM curl enhancing smoothie
*3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?* Natural
*4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?* Length retention, healthier ends, and a healthier crown.
*5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* 3 days
6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 27, 2012)

Victoria44 I am having a case of Fro envy


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 27, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> @ Poohbear Did you get a deva cut?  Your hair is .



Yes, I got a deva cut back in February. Thank you!


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 27, 2012)

@MeowMix - please add me - thanks. I lurked for the past month in the other thread 

I installed mini twists last Saturday and I'm in love!

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
- Primary style will be mini -twists, if taking a break then buns
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
- This is my first time with mini-twists, so my goal is simplicity. Spritz with water or some spritz daily, and seal. Keep twist pinned up 
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
- Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
- Thickness, length, less splits & knots
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
- I probably won't be out of twists much, but I'd say 3 days tops 

6. Include Starting Pic. - I really, really suck at pics


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2012)

Lord I come back from the states to see MeowMix done called me out and put me on the challenge list! 

Considering that all I ever do is wear my hair in braids aka Celies...I think I'm in. I'll save my spot so once I do my official length check, I'll come back and answer my questions and post the starting pic.


----------



## ladysaraii (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm looking at everyone's braids/twists and they look great. i need to do a better job of parting my hair and braiding so it doesnt come loose at the base.



MeowMix said:


> .
> 
> @ladysaraii. Thank you for taking snaps. Just to let you know fedoras are not allowed


 

LOL! You are so silly!

And I posted my pic


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 27, 2012)

Golden75.  Your in.  BTW, sucks at taking pictures is my title.  Believe me as this challenge goes on your going to see some 'ooh girls' from me crazy:  Thanks for the snaps

NikkiQ.  We were trying to get you in last time.  Good to see you.  Welcome back to these here Unites States.  You here for long?

TopShelf Victoria44 and ladysaraii.  Wow just wow.  Y'all are raising the bar.  Thanks for the snaps.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2012)

^^^I was there for a week celebrating my birthday with family and friends. I'm back in Puerto Rico now though. Got back last night around 10 so my hair is still in the same puff it was in when I flew here lol.


----------



## Victoria44 (Sep 27, 2012)

Seamonster LOL thanks!


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm in again! 

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?= *I bun primarily but will braid when the mood strikes.*
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?= *Moisturize daily, co wash once or twice per week.* 
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?= *Natural*
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?=*I've been trimming for thickness for about 18 months and will continue to do so until i'm satisfied. So thickness and length.* 
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?= *I only keep my hair out for 24 hrs max*.
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).= Be back with a pic before the 1st.


----------



## Carmelella (Sep 27, 2012)

BraunSugar

LOVE YOUR HAIR COLOR!!


----------



## TruMe (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks MeowMix for the invite.  Like sipp100, I didn't participate last session but really want back in this time!  It's time to meet some serious goals before the end of this year.

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?I want twists to be my primary but we will see how I'm able to implement this without it taking too much time.  Otherwise, I will be bunning.
What is your style maintenance regimen? Midweek - Cowash twists, Weekend - Undo twists, shampoo, DC and redo, Daily - Moisturize, seal and wrap twists to stretch every night
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Moisture retention and most importantly, length retention
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). Will add one this weekend


----------



## -PYT (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey girls!  I'm def back in for the next round!  Can't wait to see all of our new challengers participating.  I'll enjoy reading all of your plans for the next couple months!

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?  *Twists! (Medium, chunky, MINI )*
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *Maintain twists by twisting with castor oil to maintain moisture all week long and spritz/seal ends as needed.  For take down I will probably finger detangle with Vatika oil, wash length with Wen, scalp with Castile soap/water, oil rinse and DC.  *
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural*
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *More growth, more retention, more sanity when dealing with my hair *
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* I will say 3 to give myself some leeway.*
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm in - add me please


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 27, 2012)

This will be my official starting pic. And I already have my hair in twists I just did today.

Sent from Rick Ross' Moob


----------



## Leslie_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Party over here! I wouldnt miss it for the world! 

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Bunning by default, but will play with some twists again this round.*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *Prepoo/wash/dc weekly. M&S each am and put hair in a puff and make it into a bun or some updo variation . At night I take it down and if it feels like it needs it, Ill mist again. Will incorporate some baggying. I let my puff down at night to give my edges a break. *

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Transitioning (Long term)*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Moisture retention! Thicken my edges and nape. Minimize breakage.*

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *2-3 days (I dont wear it out often, so when I want to get fancy and do a twist and curl or bantu knot out, depends on how well the style is holding up. If it looks good and is holding up, Ill wear it out 3 days.*

6. Include Starting Pic. See attached!


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 28, 2012)

My mini braids:







I posted my blowout up thread as a starting pic. At the end of this challenge I will do another blow out pic and hopefully be able to see a difference. I will also prob do another set of mini braids at some point and compare those to the ones from today. 

It took a total of 7 hours to complete. This time included eating, changing diapers, feeding my son, playing with my son, talking to my husband (while braiding of course) and catching up on tv shows. Time flew by. I am aiming to keep these in at least three weeks. I suspect they will be just fine. They are much better than the set I attempted a few months ago.

Alright, lots of luck people!


----------



## NaturalTaurus (Sep 28, 2012)

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twists and buns

2.	What is your style maintenance regimen? Moisturize as needed... Wash, deep condition, and style at least every two weeks.

3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural (BSL)

4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Length retention, growth, and different styling options... I typically stay in mini twists because I'm lazy.... lol

5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days 

6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). Starting pics are below!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 28, 2012)

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Mini braids and twists
2.	What is your style maintenance regimen?
Spritz scalp with tea, apply oils, moisturize and seal as needed, DC weekly
3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural
4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? More time to do other things, length retention, stop hands in hair syndrome  
5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2
6.	Include Starting Pic. In progress









ETA:






Hair is all done!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 28, 2012)

At first I didn't think I could do it, but now I'm on my 3rd challenge with you ladies!  Thanks for your support.  I may take a hiatus to hide my hair sometime soon, but I will still lurk!

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?

 Buns, may do minibraids 

2.	What is your style maintenance regimen? 

Flat iron or Twistout in buns, regular DCs and black tea rinses are my new best friends 

3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 

Natural (aPL)

4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 

Length retention and growth 

5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 days 

6.	Include Starting Pic.


----------



## ogmistress (Sep 30, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? I'm going to try bunning
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Um...not sure yet. I am dealing with dry ends so I have to change some things. 
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? length and ends that don't feel like a dessert
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days. 
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in. I just embarked on my own twist journey and this thread popped up right in time. 

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? 
Mini twists

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
Daily conditioner rinsing, scalp washing every other day, weekly deep conditioning (protein reconstructor) & weekly castor oil rinses (or as needed). Daily moisturizing and sealing. Redo twists approx every 4weeks.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
I would like to learn my hair

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
I do not plan to wear my hair out at all

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## KimPossibli (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re:*

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
 two large cornrows done to go around my head

2.	What is your style maintenance regimen?
 style with the Hawaiian silky edge pomade 
spray with glycerin mix at night and tie it down at night

3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural

4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?

Minimises SSK

5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?

After 2 days.

6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).attached 



We look forward to cooperative learning. Post your questions, frustrations, and trials. Share any tips that you may have


----------



## nickmack (Sep 30, 2012)

Charging my phone and will snap pics of my two-week old twists today, lol... This is so OT but NikkiQ your signature is just...


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 30, 2012)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Braids*
What is your style maintenance regimen?* Co-wash ~2x wk, DC 1 wk, Dust~ 8wks, Protein~ 8wks*
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?* Natural*
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Retention*
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *2 days*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's my twists today. Or should I say for the next 2 weeks. 

They're in a banana clip

Sent from Rick Ross' Moob


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 30, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> I'm in. I just embarked on my own twist journey and this thread popped up right in time.
> 
> What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
> Mini twists
> ...



Girl you have got a SHAPE! virtuenow

Sent from Rick Ross' Moob


----------



## nickmack (Sep 30, 2012)

*Updated* with my starting stats and info!


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 
Tomorrow is the big day.  Let’s keep the PSs going. 

 It’s good to see so many people returning.  I’m excited about our new challengers.  Welcome SoopremeBeing, Golden75, NikkQ, NaturalTaurus, virtue Now & Itgirl.  I hope you find this challenge as fun and as encouraging as I have.  Oh,and speaking of that,  I would like to introduce you to the rest of the Co-Host.

NappyNelle.  Y’all know her right? How many times have you gone in a thread and see her helping someone out   She’s being doing the thing for a while.  Her healthy hair is in the 2nd grade. 

-PYT is returning for another round.  She’s hitting those books, so she’ll be popping in and out.  

MsDee14 is jumping in again.  She will be lending a hand in December when it's starting to get cold. 

Last but definitely not least is Leslie_C . This is her first time co-hosting this challenge.  She had a lot of good stuff to say last round and retained some SERIOUS LENGTH. 

Again, thanks everyone.  You've helped me to learn and be more confident with my hair.


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 30, 2012)

And I was TRYING to not be a maniac about the beginning :wink2:

nickmack.  NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT.  Said in my ESPN sports announcer voice.  Grrrrl you did the thing over the summer.  And, I really like that update link.  

pookaloo83.  Someone is just wearing her APL hair huh.  BTW I love virtuenow 's boots.

Is anyone else just noticing the general THICKNESS in this challenge?  I'm just sayin'.


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 30, 2012)

whoops..wrong thread. lol


----------



## LilMissRed (Sep 30, 2012)

did a co wash/dc using argan oil conditioner by proclaim.. my first time using it but I think I might like it...well I liked how my hair felt afterwards without product
moisturized/sealed/retwisted mini's


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2012)

Okay here we go!

*1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Mostly braids/Celies. Haven't had the guts to try a bun yet.

*2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *Shampoo,DC, detangle, braid, leave in for 2 weeks at a time. Apply MN mixture daily. M&S whenever I can remember. I'm pretty bad at that. 

*3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?* Natural

*4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?* Length retention 

*5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* I usually don't wear my hair out so I'll just pick 2 days

*6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).*


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in! Will edit this post with details when I have a chance! 
Thanks MeowMix for graciously hosting. I know you will do great!


----------



## -PYT (Sep 30, 2012)

MeowMix You are soo good at this!    You introduced us all like the starting line up!  

Welcome ladies!  Let's end this year on a good note retention, thickness and healthy hair wise!  I still have my twists in, will most likely spritz and seal/twirl my ends with some castor oil tonight.  Let's do it!


----------



## MeowMix (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you  MsDee14.  I just PMd you.  The funny thing is I was just thinking about you because of the new challenge.

-PYT.  I can be corny.  Thank GOODNESS for the 'innanet'


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 30, 2012)

Wooohooo!



> 1. Two strand twists are my primary style. I like to wear them pinned up, or wavy via bantu-knots. I also like to bun with banana clips.
> 
> 2. I moisturize and seal as needed. I like to use Oyin's Frank Juice or Juices & Berries to spritz, then seal with a butter from Hairitage Hydration, Oyin Handmade, or Qhemet Biologics. I also like to use castor oil on my ends for further protection. I massage my scalp with sulfur oil or pomade 3-4x a week.
> 
> ...



_________________________________________________________________

*I've been on this challenge since last fall, (thanks faithVA!) so here are some "hair highlights" from this year: *

08/11






09/11






10/11






11/11






12/11






1/12






3/12






4/12






5/12






6/12






7/12





Twists From Back:

8/12






*Twists Comparison:*









Twists on partially stretched hair: 11/11 SL. 08/12 APL.

*Clean Hair Comparison:*











Unplanned Braid Out: 8/11 Above CL. 9/12 SL.

Our hair can show growth in its natural state; even when shrinkage kicks in.


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 30, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Girl you have got a SHAPE! @virtuenow
> 
> Sent from Rick Ross' Moob



@pookaloo83 Ha! Thanks *ducks out*.  NappyNelle how come you never told me the wonders of twists!  Your hair is thriving


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL virtuenow I thought you knew from your avi and your first 'growing out' period. I'm sorry I have let down my Aubrey sister-wife.


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 30, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> LOL @virtuenow I thought you knew from your avi and your first 'growing out' period. I'm sorry I have let down my Aubrey sister-wife.



NappyNelle Yes, my avi is my first growout-- and it happened by chance...I didn't know what I was doing !  I went through a long breaking phase then I chopped last year.  Now I am on my second big grow out.  This month is my new hhj, I've abandoned the hhj I started last year b/c it was a weave/wig journey and now my scalp is paying for it.  I'm looking forward to wearing my hair in its shrunken state, stretched state, whatever-- it's my hair. Twists have allowed me to do wash-shake-n-go's daily .  I smell freedom .


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 30, 2012)

virtuenow That is great to hear!! This challenge is perfect for you then.  I hope you can get your scalp back in shape ASAP. Many of us are taking special precautions to keep our scalps as healthy as possible. I know I neglected it for a long while in my hair journey.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 30, 2012)

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? 
*Twists, of varying sizes. I love mini twists, but I have to wash my hair weekly *

2.	What is your style maintenance regimen? 
*On wash day, after moisturizing my hair, I seal with either castor oil or Qhemet Biologics Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm  <-- this! I don't have to seal for the entire week. I sleep with a satin bonnet and keep my hair pinned up in a protective style while in twists. I just add a funky pair of earrings and a hair accessory for instant glam* 

3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 
*Natural!*

4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 
*That extra inch to an inch and a half by December*

5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 
*I don't wear my hair out. Why do an out style when I could pin my twists up into a funky 'do?*

6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
*Oh yeah? Well harumph! I'm in the HYH Challenge, so all I got is this sucky pic of old twists. I honestly don't put much into my twists because they always end up in a style, so don't judge me* 


This was my hair at the end of June for the reveal. I'll get kicked out of the club if I show anymore.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Oct 1, 2012)

Im in too!!! I'll edit the post this week.....lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in I bun everyday all day. Changing the place of my bun each day to prevent any friction breakage


----------



## jprayze (Oct 1, 2012)

Sooo...it would not be good if I didn't wear a bun the first day, right? Gotta find my spin pins!

ETA:  I found the spin pins.  I havent used them in months.  Such a great low tension way to do a bun...easy on the edges!  Going to try to use them all week.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 1, 2012)

I fell asleep last night w/ Motions CPR in my hair..  woke up this morning to super hard, somewhat brittle hair. Gently detangled in the shower and rinsed, added AOHSR as my leave in plus some grapeseed oil and am hoping for the best.


----------



## lyricallysound (Oct 1, 2012)

*deleted post
*


----------



## TruMe (Oct 1, 2012)

OK, so I didn't get to the twisting this weekend so I will just go ahead with bunning this week.   Here is a starting pic although I plan on taking another one (forgot to take one while hair was soaking wet, as are all my other pictures).


----------



## lyricallysound (Oct 1, 2012)

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twist
2.	What is your style maintenance regimen?
Moisturize with homemade product and seal with coconut/grape seed oil mix when ever I feel it is needed.
3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural
4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? retain 2 inches and reduce split ends
5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? take down, wash and re-twist in same day. I will not wear my hair out
6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 1, 2012)

So, this is my first time in mini-twists, and I'm going to experiment with washing this weekend.  I'm off Monday so I figure if it looks HAM, I can redo them. 

Any tips on washing and DC-ing?  TIA


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2012)

still in my bun rockin my bangs!  i like this little hairstyle.  i am going to wash/dc/air dry and back to bunning again tomorrow.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 1, 2012)

TruMe said:
			
		

> OK, so I didn't get to the twisting this weekend so I will just go ahead with bunning this week.   Here is a starting pic although I plan on taking another one (forgot to take one while hair was soaking wet, as are all my other pictures).



Love your curls!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 1, 2012)

lyricallysound said:
			
		

> 1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twist
> 2.	What is your style maintenance regimen?
> Moisturize with homemade product and seal with coconut/grape seed oil mix when ever I feel it is needed.
> 3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural
> ...



Love your twists and your color!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 1, 2012)

Hair is still DCing from a late night wash session. Will be detangling in the shower and putting in a set of fairly small Celies for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## lyricallysound (Oct 1, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Love your curls!


jprayze thanks. I just colored it last week and need to keep it moisturized cause I had to bleach it to lift black dye.


----------



## nickmack (Oct 1, 2012)

There is so much gorgeous hair in here (lol)...and I love the fact that we've got an assortment of length too! So this is probably my first check-in, since I have the time and this week may hit me like a truck.

As mentioned before, I've been twisted for a week and 3 days now. Every now and again, if I notice a loose twist or one that looks like it's trying to get too friendly with its neighbours, I'll retwist it.

Products:
*Cowash* - Tresemme Naturals
*Leave In* - Oyin Hair Dew, OR, Jane Carter Revitalizing Leave-In + water + peppermint EO + rosemary EO
*Moisturizer* - The Oyin does a fab job, but before using it in my twists, I was using Carol's Daughter Marguerite's Magic - kept everyone nice and moisturized
*Shampoo* - Carol's Daughter Rosemary Mint Clarifying Shampoo (LOVE THIS STUFF)
*Conditioner* - Aubrey Organics HSR (this...is my holy grail of detangling and moisturizing shampoos...I get slip for days. I'm annoyed it's not available locally, but I don't mind ordering it!) *OR* aPHogee 2-minute Reconstructor (smells like an island paradise in a bottle  since I use so many moisturizing products, I figure adding a dose of protein every other week is a good idea)

My mission for this week - to make it to Thursday/Friday with the same twists.  

I've noticed SOME SSKs...and I'm trying my best not to pop them off with my fingers. I need to go to the BSS and get a new pair of hair shears since SOMEBODY used them to cut non-hair recently. Does anyone else notice SSKs at the end of their twists every now and again? What do you do to avoid them?

My cousin saw my twists and commented on how full they looked - I have fine/coarse hair and it's easy for my twists to look scalpy. I avoided this using my favourite parting/twisting tutorial *here*.

That's it for now!

----

ETA: lyricallysound your colour is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TruMe (Oct 1, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Love your curls!



Thank you!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 1, 2012)

I spinned my pin...I still need some practice.  It used to look better when I did it before.  But it's in and I did side bangs.  Not ready for pics yet. lol


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 1, 2012)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I fell asleep last night w/ Motions CPR in my hair..  woke up this morning to super hard, somewhat brittle hair. Gently detangled in the shower and rinsed, added AOHSR as my leave in plus some grapeseed oil and am hoping for the best.



tapioca_pudding  How is your hair feeling now?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 1, 2012)

I took down my minibraids after one week as they were wrecking havoc on my ends. I trimmed and put in medium twists that are currently pinned up for the week. My ends feel glorius though so I'm not down about it anymore even though BSL is even more out of my reach. Also it's a great start for October. May bun next week before I fully detangle my hair for my month long protective styling with no breaks is still in action.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 1, 2012)

I hope its not to late to join.  I am already in twist I did Sunday. I will post pics and regimen tomorrow.


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 1, 2012)

Good afternoon ladies. This is my first challenge but I am in. Yahhh lol

What is your primary style? Twists

What is your style maintenance regimen? Leaving hair in twists til Friday which is wash day. I will continue to moisturize seal and maybe greenhouse my hair nightly.

Are you Natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural 

What do you hope to achieve from this challenge? Healthy hair and to retain length. Also to get to know my hair. 

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days? 2 days. Bc it probably will be wash day lol 

My start picture. My hair is short lol Urrggg but it will grow. Excited to start


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 1, 2012)

rsmith.   Not at all come on in

Fhrizzball.  You said it right there its about protecting those ends

Hey jprayze.  Now I have to look at these pins.  Even though I'm not a bunner.  Practice makes perfect.

nickmack.  You and your 'neighborhood' are so funny.  Can I update the information post with your link?

NikkiQ and her Celies.  I may just have to see the movie again.  BTW, you have a great measuring tool with your back tat.

Golden75.  I don't really wear twist but it looks like there is some good information in the How to Maintain Twist in post #3.  Hope that helps.

shortdub78 & lamaria211.  Y'all are representing the bun brigade.  That's a style I want to try again.

TruMe.  Your hair .  

NappyNelle.  Thanks for sharing all your snaps.  What a treasure trove.  I really like that about this challenge.  Everyone keeps a record of themselves.  When it seems like nothing is happening with your hair, there is something to look back on.

 WELCOME lyricallysound &Prettycoach.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2012)

MeowMix
spin pins are the business!  you don't have to use a ton of hair pins or ponytail holders to bun with these.  i can either use the big one or two small one.  they are very study, smooth, and they don't snag.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 1, 2012)

MeowMix the tats on my back go to about MBL and my side piece goes alllll the way down to my butt so I have measuring tools for every milestone 

Washed out my DC, detangled,and now letting it air dry in big braids. Going to take them down one by one tomorrow and put in much smaller ones. Hopefully these can last me a while.


----------



## nickmack (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey MeowMix sure you can!!!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 1, 2012)

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];16951727MeowMix
> spin pins are the business! you don't have to use a ton of hair pins or ponytail holders to bun with these. i can either use the big one or two small one. they are very study, smooth, and they don't snag.


 
Yes shortdub got me started on spin pics!


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 1, 2012)

How about I wore my hair out for the first day of the challenge???!!??!!(#dontjudgeme lol)...my braid n curl was too cute to pass up wearing in a puff today though...will be tucked away again tomorrow!

Ive been struggling with dryness the past couple of weeks for some unknown reason, but after an overnight deep conditioner its finally back to being soft and fluffy...thank goodness.

I bought some trader joes conditioner to try out...gotta see if it lives up to the hype!




-PYT said:


> @MeowMix You are soo good at this!  You introduced us all like the starting line up!
> 
> Welcome ladies! Let's end this year on a good note retention, thickness and healthy hair wise! I still have my twists in, will most likely spritz and seal/twirl my ends with some castor oil tonight. Let's do it!


 
PYT I agree... MeowMix is a pro at this!! So entertaining!



lamaria211 said:


> I'm in I bun everyday all day. Changing the place of my bun each day to prevent any friction breakage


 
lamaria211 welcome, welcome!



jprayze said:


> Sooo...it would not be good if I didn't wear a bun the first day, right? Gotta find my spin pins!
> 
> ETA: I found the spin pins. I havent used them in months. Such a great low tension way to do a bun...easy on the edges! Going to try to use them all week.


 
jprayze you have me curious about those spin pins now....Im not sure they would work for me bc I have some short layers that are hard to lay down.



nickmack said:


> There is so much gorgeous hair in here (lol)...and I love the fact that we've got an assortment of length too! So this is probably my first check-in, since I have the time and this week may hit me like a truck.
> 
> As mentioned before, I've been twisted for a week and 3 days now. Every now and again, if I notice a loose twist or one that looks like it's trying to get too friendly with its neighbours, I'll retwist it.
> 
> ...



nickmack  I love her tutorial, I actually had that bookmarked for future reference!



NappyNelle  loving the hair porn like always lol. Can you tell me more about hairitage hydrations? And also about the sulfur pomade? Does it smell? 


MeowMix thanks so much for hosting the challenge....you are so fun and encouraging.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 1, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? braided wet buns
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? daily cowash, braided wet bun, 1-2 days per week with hair out, DC 1x a week, trim every 12-16 weeks
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? healthy, long, moisturized hair
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 1-2
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). See siggy


----------



## nickmack (Oct 2, 2012)

You know, I think my Android ate my reply to you MeowMix lol. Go ahead and add it - it's been invaluable to me. Hope others can learn from it too!!


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 2, 2012)

nickmack said:


> You know, I think my Android ate my reply to you @MeowMix lol. Go ahead and add it - it's been invaluable to me. Hope others can learn from it too!!


 
nickmack LHCF is acting up the past couple of days for me too....if you keep refreshing you will see the most up to date posts, but it isnt refreshing right or something. I thought I was going crazy bc I KNEW I had responded to some threads and my post wasnt there....then later it was....weird.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 2, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> NappyNelle  loving the hair porn like always lol. Can you tell me more about hairitage hydrations? And also about the sulfur pomade? Does it smell?
> 
> 
> MeowMix thanks so much for hosting the challenge....*you are so fun and encouraging.*



Leslie_C Thank you!  Hairitage Hydrations has mainly oil-based products that are GREAT for use on damp hair. Although they are oil based, they are not heavy like Qhemet products, or like most shea-based whipped butters. I like to use HH products for sealing or setting out styles with lots of shine, no greasy feeling, and a wonderful scent. My faaaaavorites have to be the Mango Tango Cloud (which seems best for warmer weather) and the Cooling Chamomile Whip (heavier, but still very light. Scent is awesome and soothing). I open the jar just to sniff it sometimes. (Don't judge me )

Many people like the pomades from The Pomade Shop on Etsy, but I haven't tried them yet. I usually make sulfur oils now, but when I did make a pomade, I would use Oyin's Burnt Sugar pomade, nuke it, add tsp of sulfur, and let harden in the fridge. If I were to make a pomade now, I would use Oyin's sugar berries or HH's Peach Aloe pomade and doctor it. 

My oil mix smells pretty herbal, but my other products tend to mask the scent. When I made the sulfur pomade, one couldn't smell it at all.

Whew, sorry that was so long.

And MeowMix was worried... she is awesome as a host. You go girl! We bun & twistin' sistas appreciate you.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 2, 2012)

nickmack said:


> You know, I think my Android ate my reply to you MeowMix lol. Go ahead and add it - it's been invaluable to me. Hope others can learn from it too!!



I *just *got the Android app and it's buggy for me too. I had to wait to get back to my laptop to make a long reply. The app is hatin' on us!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 2, 2012)

NappyNelle - thanks so much for asking!! My hair actually strangely feels amazing lol. I left the AOHSR sealed with Grapeseed oil in all day yesterday while my hair was bunned up. This morning when I cowashed, it felt buttery and strong. So I'm hoping I won't see any setbacks down the line. Today I used HE Honey Im Strong conditioner as my leave in and sealed with GSO again, and wet bunned. Hoping things will be okay.


----------



## TruMe (Oct 2, 2012)

Oops, wrong thread.  Although I am wearing my hair braided in a bun today so....


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 2, 2012)

tapioca_pudding said:


> NappyNelle - thanks so much for asking!! My hair actually strangely feels amazing lol. I left the AOHSR sealed with Grapeseed oil in all day yesterday while my hair was bunned up. This morning when I cowashed, it felt buttery and strong. So I'm hoping I won't see any setbacks down the line. Today I used HE Honey Im Strong conditioner as my leave in and sealed with GSO again, and wet bunned. Hoping things will be okay.



tapioca_pudding  glad to hear it sounds like you have it under control! does the AOHSR  make a good leave in? Thats the first I've heard anybody use it that way.


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Oct 2, 2012)

I would love to join! Im natural and have been for years. My problem is retaining the length I suppose. So here we go.

I will be wearing my hair in braids and buns when in the three day waiting period. 

I dont do much styling to my hair. Probably just greasing scalp and a was every few weeks.

I am natural.

I hope to achieve a few inches while retaining my length. 

I plain to go from braids to buns and back. Lolzyz pretty much what I do now anyways.. My starting photo is weird... But it's around apl when stretched.  

The first photo is current length. Second photo is what it looks like right now. Just did it this weekend. Don't plan on pulling them down until nxt week.

Mucho Amor
Kimesha


----------



## nickmack (Oct 2, 2012)

Um... so I'm not sure I'm going to make it to my 2 week mark!!! I keep finding too many loose hairs, lol. I'm not sure HOW I missed them in the twisting process - but they're there. Now the paranoid, SSK-phobic in me is wondering if I should take these down, detangle, wash and then reinstall? What should I do?!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 2, 2012)

nickmack said:


> Um... so I'm not sure I'm going to make it to my 2 week mark!!! I keep finding too many loose hairs, lol. I'm not sure HOW I missed them in the twisting process - but they're there. Now the paranoid, SSK-phobic in me is wondering if I should take these down, detangle, wash and then reinstall? What should I do?!



Maybe retwist them row by row unless they're in need of a serious washing?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 2, 2012)

Leslie_C I'm glad too! And no I don't think AOHSR is traditionally used for a leave in, I was just paranoid about protein overload and since AOHSR is so moisturizing (and all of my leave ins I had on hand contained some type of protein), I just went for it. I doubt I'll ever use it as a REGULAR leave in - maybe on my ends a couple times a week, sealed with oil. But this was my first time ever trying it and it seemed to work okay


----------



## thehappyserver (Oct 2, 2012)

I would love to join!
1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
 crazy looking twists.
2.	What is your style maintenance regimen?
Wash once a week, style, moisturize and seal every other day.
3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural.
4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
 I'm hoping to retain length. I'm also hoping to become less style challenged.
5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? I will restyle after two days.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 2, 2012)

Braids are done. I took my time with this set. Will probably leave them in for 2 weeks. My ends are always fuzzy. I can't braid all the way to the end so I leave em be  

And guess what! I can bun the braids!!  this is a HUGE deal! 







Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 2, 2012)

NikkiQ Your hair has gotten so long!!! I need to move to PR. 

thehappyserver Your twists look so thick and juicy. We missed your posts during the last quarter of the challenge. Glad to have you back!

Kimeshajohnson Welcome to the board and welcome to the challenge!  I don't see how you may have had problems retaining length because your hair looks long and thick to me.  I hope you share your tips with us.

It is pouring in NY, so I'm bunned up with a banana clip. I was going to take a walk outside if it was just misting, but it's raining hard, so no extra moisture boost from nature for me.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks NappyNelle! I think it's the fact that I just don't do anything to it while I'm here. I don't work so I don't have to try to do my hair everyday. Tropical climate. I can cowash whenever and let it air dry. It's just so whatever here, I think everyone's hair can grow in this place


----------



## TruMe (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats on the bun NikkiQ.  It has definitely gotten longer!


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 2, 2012)

This was my hair from yesterday:












I rolled the ends of my braids on perm rods the night before. I still want to get to the BSS to get some smaller ones. It was inspired from this look when I had mini twists earlier this year:











Those were tucked under the banana clip as a bun. I think I will prob do that tomorrow when these curls have fallen some more. I have been oiling my scalp every other day, so I will be washing my hair in a couple days. I am spraying my hair w/a aloe vera juice, grapeseed oil, honey mix. So far so good.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 2, 2012)

BraunSugar Which size perm rods did you use? I think they're pretty.

Saw this photo on Tumblr... had to share:


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 2, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I *just *got the Android app and it's buggy for me too. I had to wait to get back to my laptop to make a long reply. The app is hatin' on us!


 
App for IPhone is buggy too .


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 2, 2012)

NappyNelle I used the gray ones. I wanted to get the yellow ones.


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 2, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> NappyNelle I used the gray ones. I wanted to get the yellow ones.



BraunSugar...have your considered using cut up straws? Frugal! Lol


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 2, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> @BraunSugar...have your considered using cut up straws? Frugal! Lol



Leslie_C I didn't even think of that! I am gonna pick up some straws tomorrow!  Thank you!


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 2, 2012)

Just loving all this activity, I tried to jump in here this morning but ran out of time.

Forever in Bloom .  Thanks for your patience with the mix up.  It really would help if I could read .  I'm really happy you're in this challenge with us.  BTW, I used to go to the BSS to buy hair like yours

BraunSugar.  Loving the new avi.  Do you do hair professionally?

Diva_Esq. .  Your location cracks me up.

nickmack.  Hey.  I got your first message friend.  I was just trif and didn't update the Inspirations post right away.    It's there now.  As far as SSKs, there is a theory that they can't be avoided and are not that damaging.  That's just one theory.  Maybe Nonie knows something about this?  TIA Nonie.

Leslie_C & NappyNelle.  Aw shucks, y'all made me do the cheese eating .  I can't take credit for anything.  It's this team that keeps me going.  .  Plus I lurked long enough in NikkiQ 's APL thread to see how much fun a challenge can be.  Did y'all see her bun?  

Leslie_C has graced us once again with a 'Frugal Find'.  Look at NappyNelle making lemonade out of lemons.  Thanks for the tumblr inspiration.  She is pretty with a great smile.

Going to go update the thread to include thehappyserver  & Kimeshajohnson


----------



## Nonie (Oct 2, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> @nickmack.  Hey.  I got your first message friend.  I was just trif and didn't update the Inspirations post right away.    It's there now.  As far as SSKs, there is a theory that they can't be avoided and are not that damaging.  That's just one theory.  Maybe @Nonie knows something about this?  TIA Nonie.http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=358103



MeowMix, it is said they are characteristic of our hair. As I shared in this thread, my own experience has been I get them when I use products on my twists. I don't get them if I don't use any products. Also I think ACV rinses help keep my hair pH acidic so the strands are smooth. Keeping hair stretched in braids or twists (not loose) I think also helps. As does regular dusting, which I am anal about. 

I do believe WNGs are a huge culprit.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Nonie for your expertise and jumping in here  I just read through that thread.  There is some great information in there.  No wonder 2 years later I was thinking :scratchch 'where's Nonie'


----------



## -PYT (Oct 2, 2012)

Reading Nonie's posts for years has made me anal about my ends as well but I truly see it paying off. Daydreaming about DCing and retwisting on Thursday . any of you ladies dabble in coffee or tea rinsing? I lurk in that challenge thread but still don't really get what the benefits are!


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Oct 2, 2012)

NappyNelle I really dont do much. My mother's Jamaican. They dont believe in doing too much. I have tried so many things I've seen on here, and she's like, wth are you doing now?! lolzyz. But thanxzyz!


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 2, 2012)

MeowMix Thank you! No I don't do hair professionally. I am a beauty school drop out though. I took some classes while I was in high school and ultimately decided to go to college to pursue art & design. I constantly watch videos about hair, mostly from hair dressers that teach different techniques and I also watch YT vids. 

Braiding isn't my strong point but I am getting much better at it with practice. I am an unofficial weaveologist and wig maker. Those skills got me through some very hard times.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd like to join. I'm a long time on and off (mostly off) lurker. I've been natural my whole life (just about 30 years), but I had no idea about how to care for my hair until recently. I'm lazy. I used to keep my hair in extension braids for long periods of time, wash it only when I take out the braids, let the braid salons do whatever to my hair, use grease as "moisturizer", handle it roughly etc. I started learning about healthy hair practices a few years ago, but I just started my HHJ this past May. My avatar is from 06, so it isn't current. My hair is currently just below my collarbone (I guess that is shoulder length). It has grown since May, but I don't know how much. 

My pics are of my current length (sides) and the style it has been in for the past week. I will redo my style on wash day (Saturday or Sunday).

*1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Twists and buns
*2. What is your style maintenance regimen?* Co-wash weekly, shampoo bi-weekly to monthly, style weekly, moisturize and seal ends every day, DC bi-weekly (will begin weekly soon).
*3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?* Natural
*4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Retain length
*5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? * I restyle right after I air dry. The most I will go with my hair out is one day.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 2, 2012)

Froreal3 Your hair story sounds a lot like mine.  I stayed in individual braids not realizing how much they were tearing up my ends. Your updo looks is looking GOOD.  aboard


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 2, 2012)

-PYT said:


> Reading Nonie's posts for years has made me anal about my ends as well but I truly see it paying off. Daydreaming about DCing and retwisting on Thursday . any of you ladies dabble in coffee or tea rinsing? I lurk in that challenge thread but still don't really get what the benefits are!



-PYT I have a tried a black tea rinse, but of course I did it all wrong.  Many people are decreasing their shedding by using tea/ herb/ coffee rinses as the last rinse after conditioning or shampooing. IDareT'sHair has gotten her shedding to be normal amounts, and Nix08 is experiencing better moisture retention. Someone else said that she doesn't get as many tangles at the line of demarcation.

If you make an herbal spritz for your hair, you will experience similar things, depending on the tea or herbs you use. I think I'll stop trying to be a mixtress and just use my Oyin spritzes with extra rosemary and peppermint.

BraunSugar That is talent to me. You could make wigs as your side hustle if you wanted/had the time to.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 2, 2012)

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?*
2 strand twists, flat twist updos, and quite recently I am able to bun! 

*What is your style maintenance regimen?*
I twist up on the weekends at the end of wash day. I twist with wet hair. I usually will wear 2 strand twists for 1 week, OR flat twist updos for 2 weeks. If I wore 2 strand twists - at the end of the week, I'll rock a twistout.

*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
Natural

*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
Growth retention, getting more creative with my styling.

*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?*
3 days max

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 2, 2012)

@Nonie I also like to do ACv rinses, but Im not sure how often is ok to do them...? Can I do them after every wash?

@Froreal3 Welcome! Cant wait to see how much your hair flourishes since you officially started your HHJ.

@PYT I have coffee/tea rinses on my list of things to try eventually, along with bentonite clay. Just dont want to add anything else into the mix right now bc what Im doing seems to be working and in the past I did more harm than good by doing just too many different things to my hair at once lol.

@BraunSugar you could profit off those upart wig skills ya know? Can we get a Nikos cousin rate???? 


@bajandoc86 I love that hairstyle you just posted...I hope you dont mind Im gonna add it to my inspiration folder lol. You sure do have some skills!!!


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 2, 2012)

Leslie_C as soon as my son gets a little bigger, I'm seriously considering getting into it full time. Y'all will get the hook up for sure.


----------



## Nonie (Oct 2, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> @Nonie I also like to do ACv rinses, but Im not sure how often is ok to do them...? *Can I do them after every wash?*


 
Leslie_C *absolutely*! I do mine at the end of every wash. If I don't have time to do a dunk (which I prefer), I towel dry and then spritz my hair with a solution of ACV, water and essential oils of lavender and of rosemary. Just make sure your solution is very dilute. Err on the side of caution as a very acidic solution will breakdown the protein in your hair. My solution ratio is 1/4 cup of ACV to 2 gallons of water. My argument is, even just a drop of ACV does make plain water slightly acidic and lowers the pH some, so better safe than sorry.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 3, 2012)

Prettycoach your twist are gorgeous


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 3, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @-PYT I have a tried a black tea rinse, but of course I did it all wrong.  Many people are decreasing their shedding by using tea/ herb/ coffee rinses as the last rinse after conditioning or shampooing. @IDareT'sHair has gotten her shedding to be normal amounts, and @Nix08 is experiencing better moisture retention. Someone else said that she doesn't get as many tangles at the line of demarcation.
> 
> If you make an herbal spritz for your hair, you will experience similar things, depending on the tea or herbs you use. I think I'll stop trying to be a mixtress and just use my Oyin spritzes with extra rosemary and peppermint.
> 
> @BraunSugar That is talent to me. You could make wigs as your side hustle if you wanted/had the time to.


 
@NappyNelle is right If you are considering or planning to tea rinse don't wait I was happy with my hair but wanted something else to do 'just because' plus I thought the tea rinses would maybe stimulate my growth (I don't do anything for that). The main observations I've found are:
_Despite thinking that I had minimal shedding, tea rinsing has decreased it by half.
_Although I thought my hair has shine talk about *bling* now...someone even asked me what I do to get the shine in my hair.
_I believe that some breakage is expected and was ok with the minimal breakage that I had especially since I normally finger detangle...lately I've been using my comb and low and behold ...practically NO breakage. (except when I get a little rough)
_Moisture well that goes without saying
_Ease of detangling (yup)
Honestly tea rinsing just takes things to another level...the various teas all have attributes that we seek in various products/stages of our regimen. I'm a bit of a glutton so I use several teas - this number of teas isn't necessary but they are very cheap and easy to use (hibiscus, marshmallowroot, rosemary, fenugreek, burdock, thyme, fennel, green, catnip, bhringaraj (amla minimally), saw palmetto, nettle, lavendar, horsetail, rosehip, rooibos, slippery elm, malva and moringa).


----------



## lyricallysound (Oct 3, 2012)

My hair  has only been in twist for 3 days and I thought my scalp was harboring ants. I had the itches sooooo bad. 

I decided to co-wash with HE None of Your Frizzness, moisturize with CJ Honey Butta Leave-in and seal with Burnt Sugar Pomade. My scalp feels so much better.

This is truly going to be a challenge for me. I have officially been natural a year and this is the first time I am doing a set of twist. I kept my hair short for the first 6 months so it was never long enough to twist. I am use to co-washing everyday so a change up in the routine is going to be rough. I will make it though, I love a good challenge.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 3, 2012)

lyricallysound I had the itchies bad, too! I kept wondering if I braided too tightly but I co-washed and it decreased some. Tea spritzes are usually very soothing and relieve this type of thing; I'm due to make another one.


----------



## g.lo (Oct 3, 2012)

I have been lurking in the previous challenges, looking at how creative you ladies are, just amazing.
I would love to join, but my problem is I am terrible at checking in!


----------



## gennatay (Oct 3, 2012)

I want to join:

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
Bunning
2.	What is your style maintenance regimen?
Wash and cowashing, deep conditioning 2xs a week. Re-moisturize as needed. Bun on stretched hair to prevent matting. 


3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural

4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
Length Retention

5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
2 days (usually) 

6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 3, 2012)

Well my braids aren't in the best shape, so I'm going to take this out this weekend.  I just realized it's a holiday weekend, so I'll take them out Thursday and re-install probably Sunday.

Question, what do people use to braid?  I usualy just use flaxseed gel, but I'm thinking I need something creamy like a pomade or butter


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 3, 2012)

ladysaraii When I braid, it's usually after a fresh DC. So, I just seal with castor oil and stretch my hair overnight beforehand. After I braid, I spritz my ends and seal with castor oil or a butter. I try not to apply too much product because it's easy for me to get buildup. I also co-wash and spritz with tea throughout the week, as needed. HTH.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 3, 2012)

gennatay  You're in.  welcome3: What a nice picture.

ladysaraii.  Hi, I use ktube leave-in and then seal with avocado oil after it's braided.  Now, I'm wondering why I do that.  I think it's because I don't like the feel of oil on my hands erplexed


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 3, 2012)

How do you ya'll style the front of your hair when you bun because when I attempt to do it it just looks unkempt. My hair isn't in the need for a wash so I' don't want to have to revert to wet bunning.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 3, 2012)

Fhrizzball I moisturize the front and tie it down with a scarf. It smoothes out my hair without too much fuss. I do the same thing with gel too.

Nix08 Wowzers! Thanks for your review on teas!

MaraWithLove I forgot you use teas as well. I'm sorry I didn't tag you for your review. 

ladysaraii Oil based butters on damp hair keep my strand moisturized for a longer period of time. I've been using QB AOHC and HH Cooling Chamomile Whip the most lately.

Nonie Thanks for stopping in Ms. Inadvertent-Challenge-Member. You've been doing your twist and braid routine for the longest, so thanks for tips you give to the rest of us.


----------



## nickmack (Oct 3, 2012)

lyricallysound said:


> My hair  has only been in twist for 3 days and I thought my scalp was harboring ants. I had the itches sooooo bad.
> 
> I decided to co-wash with HE None of Your Frizzness, moisturize with CJ Honey Butta Leave-in and seal with Burnt Sugar Pomade. My scalp feels so much better.
> 
> This is truly going to be a challenge for me. I have officially been natural a year and this is the first time I am doing a set of twist. I kept my hair short for the first 6 months so it was never long enough to twist. I am use to co-washing everyday so a change up in the routine is going to be rough. I will make it though, I love a good challenge.



I can feel your pain...or itchiness, lol lyricallysound. The SAME thing happens to me, too! What's helped me is making sure my scalp isn't dry - so I may spritz a little something-something on it... Jane Carter Revitalizing Leave-In has been fabulous, or Oyin Handmade's Greg Juice, or a little AVJ (aloe vera juice) mixed with water, peppermint EO and tea tree EO (gotta love that TINGLE!) Another solution that I experimented with recently was applying Lilly of the Desert AVG (aloe vera gel) straight from the fridge, on to my scalp, and massaging it in. BLISS. 

I'm also experimenting with co-washing more often this time around. So far, it's been okay - no craziness going on in my head. The only drawback is that because I have a few wild-and-free strands that didn't get twisted, they may get knots on the end.

Yet another bit of advice (I have seborrhoeic dermatitis) is to keep products off your scalp when you're moisturising/sealing etc. It's helped wonders! Hope this helps


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 3, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> How do you ya'll style the front of your hair when you bun because when I attempt to do it it just looks unkempt. My hair isn't in the need for a wash so I' don't want to have to revert to wet bunning.


 
Fhrizzball - try spritzing with water in a water bottle, then apply a little gel, tie on scarf for at least 15mins - to overnight.  If your not a gel-head  you can probably try a pomade, or even a thick creamy moisturizer, and scarf.  I've gotten a bun to last 2-3 days using gel - on day one, then scarf.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> How do you ya'll style the front of your hair when you bun because when I attempt to do it it just looks unkempt. My hair isn't in the need for a wash so I' don't want to have to revert to wet bunning.


 
I like to do a little something with my front too because the hair in the front isn't long enough to bun without hurting my edges. I usually do a little pompadour, or do a twist out pinned to the side. Sometimes I like to do a big flat twist or braid across the front.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nix08 Ok you have me intrigued about tea rinsing now. That was always  one of those things that I thougt I'd never try.


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 3, 2012)

I bunned my out hair for the first time ever today! I've put my hair in buns before in the past, but only in mini twists or in a tight knot to cover with a phony pony. I thought my hair wouldn't look full enough, but I just tried and it worked. It's a little sloppy and I'm not that good at flat twisting, but Im proud lol 

I think I posted the pics wrong, I'll have to fix later on the computer


----------



## afrofaithful (Oct 3, 2012)

If that doesn't look full enough mine looks anorexic! Pretty hair


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 3, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> @Fhrizzball - try spritzing with water in a water bottle, then apply a little gel, tie on scarf for at least 15mins - to overnight.  If your not a gel-head  you can probably try a pomade, or even a thick creamy moisturizer, and scarf.  I've gotten a bun to last 2-3 days using gel - on day one, then scarf.



For some reason the scarf method doesn't last all day with me and by midday it's a mess. I guess I'll just try to get better at flat twisting and hopes that help. I've been procrastinating on work by looking at bun tutorials. I can't wait until my hair grows so my buns won't feel so anorexic.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 3, 2012)

Victoria44,  co-signing with afrofaithful.  :waytogo: hitting milestones can be fun


----------



## gennatay (Oct 3, 2012)

Banana clip bun on stretched hair today.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 3, 2012)

This challenge is great! Just tried two strand twists for the first time and I think I kind of like them. The goal was to keep them in until Christmas break so that falls right in line with this challenge. My pic is attached (excuse the morning face lol)

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?--*Two strand twists*
2.	What is your style maintenance regimen? *Spritz with water and rub grease over them once a week or as needed.*
3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?--*Natural*
4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Length retention*
5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* I won't be wearing my hair out until the end of the challenge.*
6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

ETA: Sorry the pic is sideways.


----------



## TruMe (Oct 3, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle - Your twists look great!


----------



## Nonie (Oct 3, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @Nonie Thanks for stopping in *Ms. Inadvertent-Challenge-Member*. You've been doing your twist and braid routine for the longest, so thanks for tips you give to the rest of us.



 Love the title NappyNelle


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 3, 2012)

Nix08 You are now nominated the official spokesperson for tea rinses!!! OK, OK, I BITE! Those all sounds like awesome benefits and definitely worth trying I Have some lipton black pearl tea in the cabinet....could you tell me what to do with it and Im going to give it a try!? All those other teas you mentioned...do they come in bags?

lyricallysound I struggle with the itchies too! I used to not be able to go more than 3 or 4 days without washing, but sometimes I can go a week these days. Last session as a trial I rinsed my twists and it helped. Im transitioning so I was terrified of my hair getting matted up...but it didnt. I put it in ponytails banding the base and the ends. I minimized fuzz by not styling my twists while damp and I tied my damp twists down-not manipulating until dry.


MaraWithLove can you tell me more about how you make a tea spritz...and is it used only on the scalp or on scalp and hair? 

gennatay welcome and lovely pic!


ladysaraii I tend to twist instead of braid, but same concempt. I did it on slightly damp hair and twisted with shea butter...my hair was moist for several days afterwards!

Fhrizzball I tend to do what Froreal3 mentioned and do a twist to the side or something about half the time to minimize stress on my fine edges...but my hair lays down pretty well it I moisturize it and smooth a tiny bit of gel on the edges and tie a scarf on it for a while if Im not too lazy...its gotten to where it looks decent to me without the scarf so I tend to skip that step lately. My hair is super kinky and fuzzy in general, but the edges seem to lay down fairly easily...I guess bc they are fine.

Victoria44 HAIR ANOREXIA IS REAL....That is a beautiful bun and its huge! You have been sleeping on bunning, huh??? Now you have an easy go to style in your bag!


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 3, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle.   Got you in here.  I WISH I could have the same type of 'morning face'


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> I bunned my out hair for the first time ever today! I've put my hair in buns before in the past, but only in mini twists or in a tight knot to cover with a phony pony. I thought my hair wouldn't look full enough, but I just tried and it worked. It's a little sloppy and I'm not that good at flat twisting, but Im proud lol
> 
> I think I posted the pics wrong, I'll have to fix later on the computer


 
Your hair is so nice and thick. My buns don't look anywhere near that! My hair is too fine.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 3, 2012)

My buns have not been cute this week! Nevertheless, I'm Bunning!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 3, 2012)

I would love to join this group. I just joined the website today, but I have been protective styling with twists and braids for over 2 years. I've had my current set of mini braids in since September 7th, and will take them out on October 12th.  The first set of pictures is my mini braids, and the second is a length check that I did on September 30th.

1.	What is your primary style? braids
2.	What is your style maintenance regimen? cowashing 2x per week, DC 1x per week, LOC method 2x per week, using a scarf to tie down my head after cowashing, moisturizing with distilled water and sealing with oil mix as needed.
3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural
4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 1 inch of growth
5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 days


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for all of you for your advice.  I think I'll try using my butters and see what happens this next go round


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 3, 2012)

I am so in! I have been wearing twists for the past three weeks. I keep them in a week/7 days at a time.

My most recent pic




What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? My primary style will be two strand twists either flat or individual.

2.	What is your style maintenance regimen? As I am twisting I use scurl activator gel which keeps my hair extremely moist for days at a time and I spray them with aphogee tea tree keratin reconstructor every 1-3 days. I wash and DC while the twists are still in and redo them after I rinse out the dc and my hair is still damp but I might let my hair air-dry some next time.

3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? I am texlaxed with the last 2-3 inches being bone straight which I am trimming off over time.

4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I hope to achieve longer hair and healthier hair.

5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? For my two (or 3) days off I will wear a wig or just redo my twists on the 7th day which is what I have been doing.

6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). My starting pic is at the top 


Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 3, 2012)

IMFOCSD oke: You've been posting beautiful styles for several weeks now and I couldn't quote them so please, please, please add them to the thread! kthanx 

@*WELCOME *jesusislove1526!!  You have gorgeous hair. It's so thick. I wish my braids could look like yours.


----------



## nickmack (Oct 3, 2012)

-PYT said:


> Reading Nonie's posts for years has made me anal about my ends as well but I truly see it paying off. Daydreaming about DCing and retwisting on Thursday . any of you ladies dabble in coffee or tea rinsing? I lurk in that challenge thread but still don't really get what the benefits are!


I agree with EVERYTHING here PYT! Lol. My two-week mark is on Friday and I've been daydreaming about Thursday/Friday for a DC and some retwisting  Not sure how that's going to work out with my workload, though! I've also read almost all of Nonie's posts about ends and I've learned lots - definitely more vigilant now than before and completely at ease with the idea of dusting _ yea much. 

I was having some serious shedding a few months ago. I did a coffee rinse and - not sure if it's my imagination but - the shedding slowed, and then stopped!  So, who knows, it's worth a shot if shedding is an issue for you. I know the caffeine in coffee/black tea is supposed to help with regulating the production of DHT which can cause shedding/thinning/balding. I hope I got that right... 

Welcome to all new challengers! We're getting quite the full house over here!


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 3, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> @IMFOCSD oke: You've been posting beautiful styles for several weeks now and I couldn't quote them so please, please, please add them to the thread! kthanx
> 
> @WELCOME @jesusislove1526!!  You have gorgeous hair. It's so thick. I wish my braids could look like yours.



Aww thanks @NappyNelle I most certainly will post pics  you have inspired me to keep going with twisting my hair because I was ready to give up smh lol. I was getting kinda discouraged and feeling like nothing will help me get to my goal. My ends are on the thin side from me blowdrying/flatironing but I will keep going with this challenge...I actually love twists.
























Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 3, 2012)

off topic, but I just wanted to share another frugal find with my challenge chica's....free target beauty bag and supposedly its the last one they will make. trick of the trade...if you have more than one fb account you can get more than one. It has nice size samples and a cute little bag.

https://www.facebook.com/TargetStyle/app_233250810133799


----------



## -PYT (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info Nix08 ! I think I will brew a pot of coffee or steep some black tea and try it out soon.  My shedding is not too bad but I'm always down for some extra moisture!

Leslie_C Girrrrl, IDK how tomorrow's looking after all lol.  I work nights so by the time I get home tomorrow morning I know I'm going to sleep til noon at least then I'm right back at work Friday soooo maybe I'll wait for the weekend  OH! And I signed up for the beauty bag!  Not sure if make up is in it...i don't wear make-up  but I will gladly forward my contents on to others who could use them!

IMFOCSD I love your twists...that is all.

jesusislove1526 Welcome to our board and to the challenge!  May the retention be with you lol

Victoria44 GIMME DAT BUN!   beautiful!

Ok that's enough spamming for now lol


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 3, 2012)

NappyNelle No worries! 

Leslie_C Sure thing! I keep it fairly simple-I've used black tea, green tea, and herbal teas. I just let them steep longer than I would for a cup I'd drink. If I want it strong, I'll use more than 1 tea bag; however for most of my spritzes I just make one-one and a half cup of tea, let it cool and add it to my spray bottle, along with additional water. When I do rinses, I don't add the extra water. 

I use teas on both my scalp and the length of my hair. This peppermint mix I used before was particularly tingling and my scalp delighted in it! On the length, I'll use it as a replacement for plain h2O and seal with an oil/butter!  HTH!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 3, 2012)

My braids were up under a scarf today-and yesterday as well. They're not fuzzy, but they are trying to make me look like Woodstock.  I plan to DC tomorrow if I don't get to it tonight and make it an overnight treatment.


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 3, 2012)

afrofaithful lol thank you, your hair looks thick in your avatar!

MeowMix its definitely exciting! and thank you!

Leslie_C thanks and YES, bunning will make the times in between twist styles sooo much easier! 

Froreal3 Thanks! My hair is actually low/medium density :/ I yearn for thicker hair!  All I do is fluff and fluff and fluff for fake thick hair  

PYT lmao thanks, but i'm sorry you can't have it


----------



## virtuenow (Oct 4, 2012)

Does anyone use butters or heavy creams on their twists?  How is that working; how do you apply (what order)?  Are you able to wash it out easily?  Is your hair still getting moisture?


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2012)

For those interested in the teas...I've fallen in love with most teas for the reasons I mentioned up thread. The way I use them are as follows: 
1) I use them under my DC (I dry DC so) I dampen my hair with my spritz and I'm also particular about spraying them on my scalp. I then apply conditioner over top and DC as I choose (steam/cap?nothing)
2) I do a mid cowash rinse....by squeezing out excess water from my hair, pouring tea over my hair then applying (oils for an oil rinse) and conditioner, put a cap on then go about my shower duties.
3)Leave in/final rinse....after I've thoroughly rinsed out #2, I pour a mix of 1:1 tea and avj...squeeze out the excess, wrap my hair in a towel, then apply leave ins and oil.

I did all of the above for several months before adding the teas in the last 2-3 months. My observations from upthread are since introducing teas (that's been the only change).

Don't think I'm crazy as it doesn't take a lot of time either to prep the blends listed below that I steep for about 1 day (or sometimes just 2 hours) or to pour them over my head. I use about 1/2 a teaspoon of loose leaf .

DC is what I use in #1, R is what I use in #2 and F is what I use in #3. The notes are what I have on my phone as my quick reference as to what the teas mainly do...of course a google search will give you tons more info

DC - Hibiscus/sorrel. (Colour, moisture, scalp) 
DC - Marshmallow root and powder (moisture) 
DC - rosemary (stimulate) 
DC - Fenugreek(shine, smooth cuticles, strength) 
DC - Burdock (growth, stimulate) 
DC - thyme (shine, thinning) 
DC - Fennel (shedding,enviro protection) 
DC - Green 
DC - Catnip (split ends, moisturizer)

R - amla (cleanse) - use sparingly
R - bhringaraj (moisture)
R - Nettle (grow, thicken)
R - Saw palmento (growth)
R - Lavendar(stimulate)
R - Horsetail,(strengthen, smooth, stimulate) 
R - Rosehip (colour) 
R - Catnip (split ends, moisturizer)

F - Roobois (growth, shine)
F - Fenugreek (shine, smooth cuticles, strength) 
F - Marshmallow root (moisture, slip) 
F - Slippery elm (moisture, slip)
F - Malva 
F - Moringa (shine)

Sorry for the super long post....for those interested I thought I'd put as much info as I could.

ETA: I don't use Black tea but many do and enjoy it...I would suggest using a moiturizing DC with it as it could be drying.  
Coffee is amazing too...I just love drinking it too much
Many of the teas are available in bag form (loose leaf allows me to be more stingy I buy all my teas from health food stores).  The bhringaraj and amla are powders that I make a tea out of because I don't have the time necessary to properly rinse to get all of the paste out of my hair
One warning: if you are using teas with caffeine (black, green) and you are sensitive to caffeine don't use them close to bed time


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 4, 2012)

Fhrizzball Have you tried putting your hair in a puff and fanning your hair around the base and pinning (like a mushroom), or wrapping in a clockwise or counter clockwise circle and pinning? This gives the illusion of a full bun even on short to medium length hair.u

LaFemmeNaturelle welcome and nice twists!

jesusislove1526 Welcome to the board and welcome to the challenge! Your hair looks really long stretched so you must have been doing something right! Id be bald by now if I never found LHCF years ago *shudder* lol. I used to relax root to tip, blow dry and curl my hair with a curling iron daily when I was a teen! It was horrible.


IMFOCSD Welcome! Your hair looks so lush! How do you get it so smooth and shiny for your twists?

Nonie can you point me to some threads on ends...would love to have some of your edumucation dropped on me lol.

Nix08 thanks so much for your detailed post on teas....I think I need training wheels lol.  Ill start simple just to test it out...but I need moisture so I need to pick one of those. This is a dumb question, but when you say powders do you mean you just pour the powder in the water?

PYT I dont think the bag has makeup, just a few skincare/haircare type samples. I like getting stuff in the mail, ok??? LOL. 


MaraWithLove thanks for the tip...I just put some peppermint essential oil in my vitacost cart....sounds so soothing and refreshing.

virtuenow I used shea butter as I twisted after I applied my leave in and air dried 80%...I used a little shea on each section as I twisted. My hair was very moist for days!  Every day Id lightly mist with water and pat(not rub lol) a little coconut oil and my hair still felt very soft even after a week.


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 4, 2012)

Here is my southern tease bun for today...I got a cute new peacock hair clip for a coupe bucks off amazon. You can't see the whole thing in my hair though....wish it was bigger but I like it.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2012)

Leslie_C Yes, I add water to the powder then strain it and only use the liquid.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nix08 Thanks so much for the tea on tea. I think I will try a tea for the final rinse...something for moisture and strength. I'm literally laughing out loud at the prospect of me putting sorrel on my head. I'd probably just want to drink it instead.

Victoria44 You couldn't tell by looking at those photos. I need to try fluffing more then.


----------



## TruMe (Oct 4, 2012)

Leslie_C - Very pretty.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 4, 2012)

I need/want a new twisting butter. I want to try twist outs every now and then instead of just rollersets and curlformers. I could just never find anything that I felt gave me good results.

I want to try a flat twist out tonight. I have a work thing tomorrow so I'm skurred lol but I really want to give it a shot.  All I have at home is Shea Moisture curl enhancing cream. 

Her twist out is just perfect..! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fltbbj4ajyM


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 4, 2012)

IMFOCSD said:


> Aww thanks @NappyNelle I most certainly will post pics  you have inspired me to keep going with twisting my hair because I was ready to give up smh lol. I was getting kinda discouraged and feeling like nothing will help me get to my goal. My ends are on the thin side from me blowdrying/flatironing but I will keep going with this challenge...I actually love twists.



Wow, what a compliment! Thank you IMFOCSD! You would never know you were having problems with your ends; I'm glad you're enjoying your twisted styles because they are beautiful!



virtuenow said:


> Does anyone use butters or heavy creams on their twists?  How is that working; how do you apply (what order)?  Are you able to wash it out easily?  Is your hair still getting moisture?



virtuenow I do! Since the bulk of my products are natural, they wash right out without any gunk or much effort.

My favorite method is to apply an oil based cream on damp hair and allow to air dry in braids. If I use a water based cream/butter, I like to use it on damp hair, air dry in braids, then seal with hemp seed oil after I've finished twisting. I refresh my hair during the week with a spritz and I like to add castor oil or a butter on my ends for the extra protection. My hair seems very moisturized when I use either of these methods and refresh as needed.


----------



## Nonie (Oct 4, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> @Nonie can you point me to some threads on ends...would love to have some of your edumucation dropped on me lol.



Leslie_C, there was recently a discussion on ends and someone asked the same question. I responded with links in this post.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow we've got teas, new friends, new styles, snaps, Frugal Finds and Nonie Advice....oh my.  Thanks everybody.

IMFOCSD & jesusislove1526  :kewlpics: Welcome, got you in here.

Nix08  cosigning with Leslie_C & Froreal3.  Thank you for break down on teas.  Will be printing.  Leslie_C, thanks for the find and that is a really pretty pin.

MaraWithLove ...Woodstock .  I hear you. You are on target with that DC.

tapioca_pudding.   Thank you for this, I'm going to check it out.  Have fun with your twist out.  

nickmack  'full house' IKR.  It's exciting.  

Thanks Nonie co-signing with NappyNelle 's title


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok you guys are quite the cool and supportive bunch...for that reason alone I'm going to join this challenge  I've been wearing buns anyway so that I'm not regularly length checking

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *Buns*
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? * Cowash daily, with tea, oil and avj rinses, loose bun for bed *
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Relaxed*
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Allow my hair to retain length by preserving my ends.  *
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *2 days max.*
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey Nix08. You've been giving us such good information, I thought you were already in here.  Just made it 'official' & updated the list.  What a pretty bun. :welcome3:


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2012)

You mean I could have passed without having to add a pic

I'm official now   Before I was just sharing my passion for tea and trying to gain challengers for IDareT'sHair 's Tea/Coffee thread


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 4, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> _You mean I could have passed without having to add a pic_
> 
> I'm official now   Before I was just sharing my passion for tea and trying to gain challengers for IDareT'sHair 's Tea/Coffee thread



...you.

I would say there are going to be some ladies in both.  Thanks Nix08.


----------



## g.lo (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi all,

i am Gaby, i am a daily manipulator and want to cure myself!
count me in for the challenge.
*
1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?*
2 strands twist 90 % of the time and bunning
*
2.	What is your style maintenance regimen*? 
wash, dc once a wek and twist straight away

*3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
natchal
*
4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
 keep my hands off  my hair, retention and volume

*5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days?*
wear hair out for a day, wash and retwist
*
6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).* 
 wash day was today so this a fresh pic


----------



## nickmack (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm checking in BRIEFLY only because I'm SO happy  
I took down my twists today (hi PYT! lol...no DC for me, but everything was so moist, supple and happy I didn't see the need to do it!) AND.... *drumroll* I'm CBL y'all!!!!!!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 4, 2012)

Wooohooo! Go nickmack! KUTGW!


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 4, 2012)

I cowashed my braids last night. They "plumped" slightly but still look good. Next week I'll do an actual wash on them.

ETA: pic







Say hi to my son on the left


----------



## jprayze (Oct 4, 2012)

Today was my first day to wear my hair out.  I will be back to bunning on Sunday.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 4, 2012)

ive been wearing 4 braided ponytails pinned up/back this week.  not the cutest of styles lol...but whatever.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 4, 2012)

Dusted the ends of my twists tonight.  But why did it take 45 mins to get them back in an updo?They would not cooperate. I got about 50-11 hair pins holding these things up. 

Planning to wash & DC tomorrow and re-twist.


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 4, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Prettycoach your twist are gorgeous



Wow thanks. I dont know what to say lol. I think they are too short and a little embarrassed about them. but I starting to embrace my hair more and more now. Thank you for the uplifting. appreciate it.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 4, 2012)

Twistout on the weekend...better quality pics in the Everyday Thread if you're interested.


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 4, 2012)

I want to flat iron my hair soooo bad but im scurred.erplexed I need a change. I'm just checking in. I've been bunning 95% of the time.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 5, 2012)

I sprayed my twists with aphogee gren tea keratin reconstructor, put a baggy on half of my head and tied it with a scarf...I'm so loving twists 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 5, 2012)

Had to cowash the braids yesterday after Zumba and Cross Fit. They felt so GROSS and my scalp was a hot sweaty mess. I'll probably have to cowash twice a week now with this new workout schedule I got going on,but I hate that they get fuzzy so damn fast!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 5, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
I wear mostly twist and twist outs.

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? 
I only wash every 2 weeks in the shower.  I have not been deep conditioning.  I will let the conditioner sit for 30 minutes before I wash. 

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
I'm Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
Longer and healthier hair

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days?
I will restyle after 3 days; wash and restyle

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

These are my twist.  I twist my hair on 09/29/2012.  They are pinnned in an updo.  My hair is thin to me.  The only way I can make them look full is blow dry it straight and mini twist.  Didn't have time for all that this time.  So I did big twist and pinned it up.  Here are some pics.  Thanks. 



[URL=http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_1063.jpg][IMG]http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/th_IMG_1063.jpg[/URL][/IMG]













one side of my hair is longer than the other. Maybe oneday the left side will catch up.


----------



## TruMe (Oct 5, 2012)

Wearing hair pinned up today so went the whole week in a bun.  YEAH!


----------



## g.lo (Oct 5, 2012)

rsmith said:


> 1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
> I wear mostly twist and twist outs.
> 
> 2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
> ...



I have the same problem, one side grows faster than the other!


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning everybody (west coast time).

It looks like we are styling and profiling.  YAY

rsmith .  Got you on the list.  Your hair looks* plump* to me.

Hi BranuSugar baby.  That lil smile of yours makes me smile.  BraunSugar what do you do for fuzzies?  You co-washed and you don't have them.  Thanks for sharing.  


Prettycoach  what you said about acceptance.  I feel the same way.

bajandoc86.  Thank you for the pic.  Running over to the everyday thread to see the others.

nickmack.  YAY!  Doing a dance for you..._just love this guy_



 GIFSoup


----------



## g.lo (Oct 5, 2012)

Ladies, how do you cope with your hair when exercising 5 days a week!
I don't really want to cowash daily, too cold! Any tips!


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 5, 2012)

g.lo said:


> Ladies, how do you cope with your hair when exercising 5 days a week!
> I don't really want to cowash daily, too cold! Any tips!


 
I need to know this too.  The only time I sweat like a pig is when I do Jillian .  On Monday night, I pinned my twists straight back and tied on a hair net, and just rinsed with water in the shower.  Felt really good!  Let them dry, about 75% using a t-shirt and turbie twist, and then did a lil baby bun .

Last night was another sweaty night, so just let the steam from the shower "freshen" them, and put them in 2 side twists after it dried. 

I'm washing today and already thinking about how it's going to go down next week with the sweat erplexed.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 5, 2012)

@MeowMix After I cowash, I wrap my hair in a microfiber turban (got it from Dollar Tree) for 30 minutes. After that I put my hair in my satin pocket bonnet and went to bed. I use this one:






My braids actually get to fall naturally and not be bunched up like they would in a normal bonnet.

The only part of my hair that is fuzzy is the hairline and that is because it's growing back from post-partum shedding. It's a bunch of 1.5 inch coils right now. I'm not even trying to really smooth it down. It lays down a bit from being tied down, but other than that it does what it wants.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 5, 2012)

@BraunSugar I absolutely cosign on that pocket bonnet!!!  I have one and I've been on the hunt for more...I always called it a sock caperplexed so I could never find it online...you're a good woman now I can buy it on amazon


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 5, 2012)

Nix08 You can find them on the ground at Sally and Walmart too! I am going to stock up on these things. I have 2 already.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 5, 2012)

g.lo said:


> Ladies, how do you cope with your hair when exercising 5 days a week!
> I don't really want to cowash daily, too cold! Any tips!



g.lo

I hear great things about the bondiband http://www.bondiband.com/categories/HEADBANDS/ but any wide moisture wicking band will do as well.

On top of that you can use put your hair in a ponytail and use an antifungal or antiseptic oil as a scalp cleanser. An astringent oil will help with the itches to top it off. When I used to workout 6 days/week I used to do that only have to cowash twice a week.


----------



## LilMissRed (Oct 5, 2012)

my hair on my last wash day..  I like  time to take my current twists out and redo it all over again


----------



## HighAspirations (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi! Its High Aspirations! I'm a little late but I hope I'm welcome.  I'm new to the whole twists thing

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
2 Strand twists!

2.	What is your style maintenance regimen?
Just the GHE Method and co-washing every other day ( Lightly of course)

3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
I am 6 months natural1

4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
I hope to keep my hair healthy through the winter and to attain massive growth

5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
Mine is actually like 5 days o_0 I'm too busy to redo them like that

6.	Include Starting Pic.
I posted to ugly ones showing the style, but of course I had to redeem myself with a cutie pie pic


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 5, 2012)

HighAspirations.  Welcome aboard.    Those pics are the 'ugly' ones'?....:Shoot. erplexed


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 5, 2012)

LilMissRed and HighAspirations You are looking good!

BraunSugar Now I'll have to look for the pocket bonnet thing. I've never seen those in person, and I need more scarves. Mine are getting really old and raggedy.


----------



## Tibbar (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow!  Lots of activity in this thread these days, so great to see!  Welcome to all the new challengers and welcome back to those continuing on.  Hope protective styling brings us everything we are hoping for….  

I took my twists out to wash and have not put them back in yet so I've been bunning this week.  For variety the other day I stuck some decorated chopsticks in the back of my hair.  My students were commenting on my hair all day, and I wasn't sure why….  Until I took the pictures I did not realize how crazy it looked!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 5, 2012)

Tibbar I don't see any crazy at all. I like it!

I saw Nonie posted this visual in another thread two years, so I stole it for people looking for more protective style inspiration:



Nonie said:


> I wouldn't do it daily. Vaseline seems to stay on so I don't understand the need to keep reapplying every day. I did it once to my twists. Applied S Curl to the entire length of twists and Vaseline at the ends. The ends looked whitish but I didn't let that scare me. I then put my hair up and baggied for the night and the next day just added a clip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of which, I need to add something lubricating to my ends and probably give myself a scalp massage. I'm enjoying my last week of 'out' buns until it's time for my twists to come back next weekend.


----------



## isawstars (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for tagging me in this thread!  Grad school is kicking my butt!  I am not on here as much as I used to be... I am debating if I should rejoin this challenge because I've been lazy this past week.

hmmm


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 5, 2012)

i think im going to braid my hair this weekend. 

i wont re-do them midweek like i do other styles, but i will rinse & condition and such.  

im going to make them medium sized so it's easy & quick to remove...will only have them in for a week.  i usually redo my protectives midweek, but for this...i'll keep it in for a full week.  will still rinse & condition them, though.  

will probably do it on sunday.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tibbar I like it!

I did a simple 'roll, tuck & pin' updo with a pompadour bang thingy  
Excuse the early morning face....I did this like 5 mins after I rolled out of bed.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 6, 2012)

Two-strand twisted my hair last night for the first time in about 9 months??. Going to rock those a few days, then twistout.  After my twistout, I'll shampoo (first time in about a month) and deep condition and probably re-twist. It got cool quickly here, so I am giving the wet buns a break.


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 6, 2012)

Morning ladies, 

Last night was wash day. I had my hair in a twist out for two days. I cowashed with Hair One then detangled my hair with Trader Joes nourishing spa conditioner. Love love love it. Then DC with Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Treatment for 45 minutes. I used Kimmaytube leave in and Shea butter to twist my hair. I will leave my hair like this until either Thursday or Friday wash day. Yahhh.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 6, 2012)

Said I wasn't going to bun again until Sunday but I'm back.  Came up with this loose sorta messy bun to give the illusion of fuller hair.  SoI just pinned and kinda arranged.  All the ends are safely tucked in.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone wear their twists/braids down most of the time and still retain most/all of their length?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 6, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:
			
		

> Anyone wear their twists/braids down most of the time and still retain most/all of their length?



I wear mine down mostly.

Sent from Rick Ross' Moob


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm braiding and retaining.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 6, 2012)

MeowMix said:
			
		

> I'm braiding and retaining.



That's great!


----------



## nickmack (Oct 6, 2012)

LOL MeowMix, that GIF made me burst out laughing! I felt like doing a lil praise stomp! How are you managing to retain in braids? I think my hair hates being in braids unless they're with added hair; I can never keep my hair sealed!

Thank you NappyNelle and everyone else for the support!  When I started the last Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth Challenge, I was neck-length, so to end up being collar-bone length THIS time around is exciting for me! It means that even though I fiddle with my hair on occasion, and wear my twists down, I'm retaining more or less everything that springs from my scalp!

When I retwisted on Thursday, I used Lilly of the Valley Aloe Vera Gel and Naturalista Cosmetics Juicy Leave-In *that's it*. My twists are bouncy and shiny and PLUMP...you know the kind that you just KNOW will give you an amazing twist-out?! I'm resisting the urge to undo them though - wearing twists has become kind of fun lol.

I'm only using AVG and castor oil on my scalp. The AVG is refrigerated and whenever I have the itchies, I apply some - sooooo...goood  I think between the AVG and the castor oil, the humectants are doing their job of attracting moisture to my hair. I'm not taking any hair pics until the end of this month - lest I get too complacent with my progress and stop doing what I'm doing.

bajandoc86 your hair looks fabulous as always. I swear, if you're on the road in Kingston and see another twisted sister drooling at it, it's probably me! 

SimJam, I saw the starting pic you posted - your hair is SO THICK. You and NappyNelle have some positively delicious hair...

jprayze your bun looks cute! I used to do that when I was relaxed - make sure your ends are pinned down securely or else your bun may come un-done.

What is HighAspirations talm'bout ugly pics?! Girl - your hair looks nice and THICK! I likey.

g.lo one option for keeping your scalp clean could be using witch hazel and cotton swabs - yet another worth peeking at is using a dry shampoo like the purple one from ORS. I've used it in the past - keeps my scalp clean and smelling fresh!


----------



## rsmith (Oct 6, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Anyone wear their twists/braids down most of the time and still retain most/all of their length?



In the beginning I would wear mine down and still retain my length.  Now, I pinned them up mostly because for some reason I dont like to feel my hair on my back.


----------



## KimPossibli (Oct 6, 2012)

Wore my two big cornrows the whole week.  easy. 

Next week I'm on a training course off  island  and I'm tempted to wear a fro..but I think I'll keep the cornrows. I dont want to use my pass too early in the game.

I took them down this morning to put in my shampoo braids. Just shampooed and dced now air drying before I add my leave ins 

I have a small about of ssks at the front ofmyhead. but I think those were there before I started doingmy  routine. I'm not going to bother to cut them just yet.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 6, 2012)

Anybody taking vitamins?  I really need to start taking them not just for hair but overall health as a women?  Do you believe the vitamins will help with hair growth.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 6, 2012)

bajandoc86 seriously, you got some skilz ... pweeze can we get a shot of the back and maybe a tutorial ***makes doe eyes***

nickmack Im about to leave to have Tashmarie do this style for me.
I know u went to her some time ago, did u like her services?


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 6, 2012)

rsmith said:


> Anybody taking vitamins?  I really need to start taking them not just for hair but overall health as a women?  Do you believe the vitamins will help with hair growth.



rsmith I do!! (I take a lot of things though, because I'm chronically ill. ) My multivitamin is Futurebiotics: Hair Skin & Nails Formula, a Vitamin D supplement (any that is 5000iu), and usually, I dissolve powdered or crystallized MSM into a gallon water jug and drink it throughout the day.

There are many vitamins and minerals on the market, but the hair specific ones usually contain the spectrum of B vitamins and extra dosages of B12, biotin, and silica.

LaFemmeNaturelle I usually wear half of my twists down in the back. I coat my ends frequently and curl them with bantu knots to make me feel better about having the ends exposed.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 6, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> rsmith I do!! (I take a lot of things though, because I'm chronically ill. ) My multivitamin is Futurebiotics: Hair Skin & Nails Formula, a Vitamin D supplement (any that is 5000iu), and usually, I dissolve powdered or crystallized MSM into a gallon water jug and drink it throughout the day.
> 
> There are many vitamins and minerals on the market, but the hair specific ones usually contain the spectrum of B vitamins and extra dosages of B12, biotin, and silica.
> 
> Wow It seems like you are really taking charge of your health.  I am definitely going to have to invest in some vitamins.  My energy level is low.  My 21 month of daughter takes all of my energy.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 6, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> rsmith I do!! (I take a lot of things though, because I'm chronically ill. ) My multivitamin is Futurebiotics: Hair Skin & Nails Formula, a Vitamin D supplement (any that is 5000iu), and usually, I dissolve powdered or crystallized MSM into a gallon water jug and drink it throughout the day.
> 
> There are many vitamins and minerals on the market, but the hair specific ones usually contain the spectrum of B vitamins and extra dosages of B12, biotin, and silica.
> 
> LaFemmeNaturelle I usually wear half of my twists down in the back. I coat my ends frequently and curl them with bantu knots to make me feel better about having the ends exposed.



@ NappyNelle: You dont look ill.  You are a very pretty. I pray that you continue to progress and much success.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 6, 2012)

rsmith  Thank you for the well wishes. I try hard to stay positive and not let the bodily changes affect me as much as they used to. Even when I had a very brief cancer scare, the new doctors didn't believe that I was the patient! Prayer + Staying Proactive have really helped. Oh, and I'm pretty sure the medications and vitamins are helping too.


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 6, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> Good morning everybody (west coast time).
> 
> 
> Prettycoach  what you said about acceptance.  I feel the same way.[



 Yeah i realized that if I want my hair to grow I need to appreciate it at the length it is now. Its something to get used to when my hair used to be longer and flat ironed all the time but it wouldn't be a journey if you dont go through some uncomfortable times. Then you can appreciate it more when its longer lol


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 6, 2012)

rsmith Right now I'm taking iron and biotin 10,000 mcg. I'm anemic so I need to take my iron on a regular basis. I'm going to get a daily multivitamin too and I'll be great. Biotin has always helped my nails and my hair gets a boost too. I was on a vitamin regimen yrs ago and slacked off. I am going to get back on it because I feel better when I do.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 6, 2012)

BraunSugar:  I use to take Biotin a long time ago..


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 6, 2012)

Tibbar.  Hi, I’m just co-signing with NappyNelle.  I likey .  NN thanks for the post and the reminder about scalp massaging.  Desperately need one.

isawstars…doing it with the school .  You know you are always welcome.

jprayze.  Yes, ‘the illusion of fuller hair’.  I’m all about that.  ‘Hi my name is Meow and I have fine hair’

bajandoc86 just co-signing with SimJam.  5 minutes?...WOW.

nickmack.  LOL.  It's a milestone of course we'll celebrate.   I actually think I play with my hair less with these cornrows.  It’s away from my face so my hands don’t go wandering.  I pretty much braid,  spray and seal.  I also tuck them under for added protection.  

rsmith – another NappyNelle & BraunSugar co-sign.   I take vitamins but have a thyroid condition, so I don’t know if it’s helping with growth or not.  One thing about this journey, your hair kind of tells your body to get right  to see results.  Vitamin B will definitely help with energy.

_Hey everybody, I just looked at the calendar y'all.  Week one is almost done_.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 6, 2012)

Today I celebrate the fact that my twist hit my ear. It was a total shock. I was just turning my head as usual, and something tapped my ear. Of course I thought I was being bite by a mosquito or something, so I slapped it and was happily surprised to find it was my hair, lol.


----------



## ogmistress (Oct 6, 2012)

Update- last Sunday I did a hot all treatment and rinsed with a vo5 conditioner. For the entire week I had my hair in a low bun, I on;y took it out to go to bed and I didn't comb through my hair. 

Yesterday, I finally (finally) bought a deep conditioner. (usually i just mix any conditioner with oil/honey and leave it in my hair for awhile) So i rinsed my hair with CON conditioning shampoo because I did add some product in my hair for the last week. Then I separated my hair in 4 and added Elasta QP to each section and combed it out. I then put 2 plastic bags, a shower cap and a satin scarf and left it over night. 

Around 2 today I washed my hair with the olive oil shampoo in section and then put olive oil on my scalp and coconut oil on the lenth. I placed a shower cap, plasic bag and a s scarf on my hair and sat under a dryer for an hour, but the oil has been in my hair for longer than that. 

After I finish writing this I plan on rinsing my hair with conditioner, braid it and let it dry. Most likely under the dryer for a little...on low heat.

That's all for now


----------



## nickmack (Oct 6, 2012)

Seamonster - LOL!!!! I remember when that happened to me I think two months ago. I also slapped myself and then realised - hey, it's my HAIR!!!!

SimJam, I didn't make it to her you know!! STILL on my must-do list. Work and life restrict my movement way more than I'd like right now. When you go PLEASE take pics of the completed hairstyle! It looks beautiful!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 6, 2012)

Thinking about taking my braids down one at a time and splitting them in 2. Not sure though. I'll see how lazy I am next weekend 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## nickmack (Oct 6, 2012)

rsmith said:


> Anybody taking vitamins?  I really need to start taking them not just for hair but overall health as a women?  Do you believe the vitamins will help with hair growth.


I take MSM - I have joint problems and sometimes end up barely able to walk/shuffle when I get out of bed in the a.m. Taking MSM daily has started to help with that. I also take HSN vitamins - but not consistently... 

I think that if you're not getting enough nutrients from your food intake, then yes - vitamins can help with hair growth by simply providing your follicles with the nutrients needed to facilitate growth. However, if you're eating a balanced diet and getting all the vitamins/minerals your body needs, then taking vitamins won't really make a difference. 

I started adding green juice to my daily food intake - and it's definitely made a difference in my hair and skin! HTH!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 6, 2012)

SimJam, nickmack & MeowMix Thanks ladies! 

I don't have any pics of the back....sorry. But I will do a tutorial on it, when I go for this look again.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 6, 2012)

my style for the next week or so.
Of course Tash pretty much replicated what I showed her  for $800 (US $10)


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 6, 2012)

SimJam....*jealous* great, now I want an updo!


----------



## SimJam (Oct 6, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> SimJam....*jealous* great, now I want an updo!



you can probably do this style in your sleep **kiss teet**


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi ladies. Washed and Dced last night/over night and put in a new set of big twists. I felt lazy and didn't want to do small ones this time. I just threw em into a quick updo because they look weird down (fine hair scalpy look).  The parting in the back is weird/organic, but I don't care thought since I don't have anywhere special to go except work.   #boringlife 

I would post pics but this new photobucket is not resizing the photos small enough.






Edit: The best I could do. sorry kind of large


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 6, 2012)

SimJam that style is gorgeous!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 6, 2012)

SimJam At first I thought you reposted the picture! She did an excellent job and that is an amazing price.

ETA: Froreal3 Has 'skillz' too! Very cute flat twists.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks NappyNelle I've been doing my own hair (extensions, twists, errthang except my own cornrows) since I was about 12...just never knew how to really keep it healthy until fairly recently (even then I've been super lazy). Now I'm stepping my game up.

Side note: It seems that when I'm broke, my hair flourishes since I have to handle it myself...when I pay a stylist to do it, it suffers. I guess being broke has a silver lining?


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 6, 2012)

Washed & DC'd my twists with the plan of just refreshing what needed refreshing.  How bout alladem!  Started at 3ish, and just finished so about 8 hrs.  I did them smaller than last time which took 4hrs.  Hope this set lasts 4 weeks.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 7, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @SimJam At first I thought you reposted the picture! She did an excellent job and that is an amazing price.
> 
> ETA: @Froreal3 Has 'skillz' too! Very cute flat twists.


 
yep shes really good, she used to work at my regular salon but left to start up her own place. Her priceses are half what they charge (her place is smaller and she has less overheads - just herself and her sister)

I make sure to support her and send ppl her way because she's a really determined lady


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 7, 2012)

Ladies I'm not sure if I'm going to keep the twists in as planned lol I know it's only been a week but my hair is SO FRIZZY! I'm re-doing them right now but I'm not going to want to redo them every week. I'll still go the 3 weeks but don't know if I'll reinstall after that. We shall see. If not, I'll just bun the rest of the year.

I'm also style challenged and am better off dressing up a bun lol I went to an event Friday night and attempted to do an updo. It was all wrong so I ended up just pulling it back. I've attached pics of that too.

ETA: Ok I have no idea why my pics keep coming up as sideways lol Even when I rotate them before uploading, they are still sideways smh Guess I'll go back to using fotki urls.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Oct 7, 2012)

Just poo'ed and DC'ed my hair. Now I am airdrying(I applied Cantu Shea butter, coconut oil, and avocado oil). I will start my twists tonight and finish tomorrow morning.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 7, 2012)

so...got off work yesterday morning and came home and slept til THIS morning lol oh my. anywho, got up and washed, DC'd, and oil rinsed. hair feeling good, you hear me? about to section, stretch my hair with a tension blow dry then do some smallish twists. pics later!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 7, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle Your hair looks great. I'm not seeing the frizzies that you see at all. Maybe adding a light coating of oil will make the frizz more smooth?


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 7, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle When you twist, do you do it on blown out or stretched hair? Have you considered three strand twists? After I take down my braids I think I am going to do a set of three strand twists myself. They do last a bit longer and look neater longer than 2 strand twists.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 7, 2012)

NappyNelle Thanks! Everyone keeps saying my hair is not frizzy lol my bf and I are the only ones who think its frizzy...weird lol Maybe I have high expectations since I'm from Detroit and hair is serious business up there. I'm so used to having everything look perfect I guess. 

BraunSugar I twisted on stretched hair. I wash my hair in braids so a few hours after I washed, I took the braids out and twisted. IDK what 3 strand twists are but it sounds time consuming lol I'll youtube it.

Well I redid them and they look better to me now. I focused the jam on my roots more than I did last time. So I'm happy....for now lol


----------



## jprayze (Oct 7, 2012)

nickmack you're right!  One strong wind and my bun was gone. Lol


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 7, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle Once you learn how to do them, it shouldn't take any longer than braiding or 2 strand twisting does.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 7, 2012)

Not even a week in and my braids are bustin out the rubber bands  Everytime I move from wherever I'm sitting, I leave behind 2 bands. Guess these won't be staying in for 2 weeks.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi ladies 

Just checkin in, I have not done anything to my twists in the past day or so...




I think they are holding up pretty well. I will put some scurl activator gel and baggy half my head tonight.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## HighAspirations (Oct 8, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> HighAspirations.  Welcome aboard.    Those pics are the 'ugly' ones'?....:Shoot. erplexed


Lol i guess I thought it was too much of a close up  
NappyNelle thanks


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 8, 2012)

Just checking in - did my rollerset over the weekend, did a little dusting of my ends.  Hair in a bun today.


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Oct 8, 2012)

Heyzyz! So my braids are still going pretty strong..which is an accomplishment for me since my hair usually becomes the bush monster...Lolzyz...im using lenzi's request for greasing my scalp....but I'm only using it once or twice a week...now that I'm using braids...it'll b easier to see if it works...


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 8, 2012)

I can't wait to get my GRE over with so I can finally have time to put in mini twists. I've been bunning medium sized twists for the last few days. Can anyone suggest where I can buy more stretchy, cheap headbands? I only have this one and another one. They help hide my puffy roots with big twists lol


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 8, 2012)

Victoria44 Walmart had some thick stretchy ones like that last time I was there. I started to get some but I didn't. I definitely will once I go back.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mini-twists done Sat, hope to get 4 weeks


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 8, 2012)

i braided my hair last night.  

im doing a tea/cocoa rinse experiment...just used regular black tea and cocoa powder and poured it on.  dont ask me why i did the cocoa...just thought i'd try it.  i'm gonna rinse and condition wash in a bit.  

the braids looks pretty lame...but eh...whatever.  they'll be pinned up and wont be in for more than a week anyway.


----------



## Tibbar (Oct 8, 2012)

Victoria44,  Your hair looks lovely -- from the pics the roots don't look puffy at all, but we're always our worst critics!

I've gotten some cute headbands at the chain drugstores such as CVS, Walgreens, DuaneReade, RiteAid etc.  They may not have much variety, but they are usually inexpensive and ok.  I've even found some stretchy ones with kind of a 'silky' texture as opposed to the stretchy cotton.



Victoria44 said:


> I can't wait to get my GRE over with so I can finally have time to put in mini twists. I've been bunning medium sized twists for the last few days. Can anyone suggest where I can buy more stretchy, cheap headbands? I only have this one and another one. They help hide my puffy roots with big twists lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 8, 2012)

Bunners I need your help. Even though I can half *** bun my braids, I still have not been able to figure out how to bun my hair in it's natural state. Do you guys bun on stretched out hair or wet bun? Are you doing the "don't pull the hair all the way through the scrunchy" method, sock bun method, bobby pin style, what? I'm so lost on what to do!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 8, 2012)

NikkiQ I usually do a sock bun (not often though because I'm scared of my ends getting messed up). I've also done the whole pony puff pinned over or roll and pin. I think I look the best in a sock bun...the latter methods always end up looking not as neat. You're apl, so you can definitely bun. I do my buns on air dried hair/streched a bit with braids.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 8, 2012)

So I got home today and I passed by a lady who complimented me on my hair. I just have my hair in a simple flat twist pin up...bang pinned to the side. She said, "That's beautiful! Did they do that with your hair?" I said, "Yes, it's mine...I did it. Thanks!" I was surprised because I've been feeling like I look like a bum every day.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 8, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> @NikkiQ I usually do a sock bun (not often though because I'm scared of my ends getting messed up). I've also done the whole pony puff pinned over or roll and pin. I think I look the best in a sock bun...the latter methods always end up looking not as neat. You're apl, so you can definitely bun. I do my buns on air dried hair/streched a bit with braids.


 
I'll have to give it a try once I take these braids out before wash day since my hair will be stretched anyway. If it works, I'm doing back flips around this piece


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 8, 2012)

Been bunning 7 days a week


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 8, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Bunners I need your help. Even though I can half *** bun my braids, I still have not been able to figure out how to bun my hair in it's natural state.* Do you guys bun on stretched out hair or wet bun?* Are you doing the "don't pull the hair all the way through the scrunchy" method, sock bun method, bobby pin style, what? I'm so lost on what to do!



NikkiQ (Sorry... this post is very pic heavy. I wanted to be thorough...)

Wet Hair:

1. WnG baby buns: hair not pulled through the elastic fully. Fluff after. 












2. Make ponytail, pull hair all the way through, swirl around, and pin.








Stretched Hair: 

1. Hair pulled through elastic band, nearly all the way. Fan out and pin as needed.











2. Make ponytail with elastic band, fan all the way out, then pin ends in circular motion. Fluff.











3. The SouthernTease bun.











4. Banana Clip/ Tuck Bun. Make a ponytail, pull through, then pin the ends a few inches under. Also great with banana clips.





















5. Make ponytail, pull hair all the way through, swirl around, and pin.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 8, 2012)

OMG NappyNelle    I'm very happy you were very thorough b/c I always love seeing your pictures! How do you guys get the banana clips to stay closed? My hair is so stupid thick that they always break on me


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 8, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> OMG NappyNelle    I'm very happy you were very thorough b/c I always love seeing your pictures! How do you guys get the banana clips to stay closed? My hair is so stupid thick that they always break on me



Get the extra wide ones. My hair looks to be the same density as yours and the wide ones work for me


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 8, 2012)

Today's Hair: 



NappyNelle said:


> Banana Clip Bun:



I see it's time to get rid of side burns and smooth the bead-e-bees.

NikkiQ Thank you.  I'm sure everyone else is tired of seeing my pictures though. 

I use the sturdier banana clips; I'm not sure if it's just because I'm low-medium density or fine stranded, but these work best for me.


----------



## Tibbar (Oct 8, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm sure everyone else is tired of seeing my pictures though.



NappyNelle 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  Never say that!  Never!!   I'm going to take the liberty of speaking for everyone (I'm old, I can do that)
 and say WE looooooove your pictures!  Keep posting them !!!


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 8, 2012)

Back in the French braids.  I was going to re mini braid, but I think my hair needed a little rest and I didnt feel like it.

IN other news, instead of using a store conditioner after I shampooed, I used a mix of AVG and EVOO.  I really liked the results, so I will be trying this again to see how this works long term.  I still use a store bought conditioner (GBP) to DC with prior to shampooing and will continue using that.  Although I may experiment with using eggs.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 8, 2012)

Tibbar said:
			
		

> NappyNelle
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  Never say that!  Never!!   I'm going to take the liberty of speaking for everyone (I'm old, I can do that)
> and say WE looooooove your pictures!  Keep posting them !!!



I 2nd that.  You inspired me to pull out my banana clip tonight.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 8, 2012)

My banana clip on a day old twist out...will wear for the next 2 days.


----------



## isawstars (Oct 9, 2012)

I finally made up mind and decided to join!  I shampooed yesterday and did large twists with no intention of keeping them in.  But today I redid my twists and made them smaller... I am gonna keep them for 2 weeks at a time if they hold up well.  

I won't be as active due to grad school but I will definitely check in on my wash days.

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? 

small to medium twists

2.	What is your style maintenance regimen?

redo twists on shampoo day, rinse or co wash as needed.

3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?

natural

4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?

retention

5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?

2

6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

View fotki.  Photo is dated sept 25th in the Natural album


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 9, 2012)

In a side bun today....think I'll do this for the rest of the week.


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey beautiful ladies! Ive missed you guys the past few days! Ive been working several 12+ hour shifts in a row and was worn.the.heck.out! LOL...Im off for a few days though (on call tomorrow though).  I have a lot of catching up to do! Will be back when I catch up on what Ive missed!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 9, 2012)

Ran out to the store and wore the braids up in a pony with a wide headband. It's amazing how many side eyes I got. The PRicans aren't too used to braids (and tattoos on women) on this side of the island so I stuck out like a sore thumb  

Came home and took them down. Still hanging in there...barely

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## nickmack (Oct 9, 2012)

*peeps*  
I'm deviating from my plan, ever-so slightly but it's for a good reason!! I washed my hair in twists yesterday and today my twists felt a little enmeshed! So I undid them, co-washed with some AO HSR and threw in some Carol's Daughter Tui Hair Smoothie for good measure... I hit another milestone y'all. I can do a low puff!  So, with that said, my hair and I are asking for permission to enjoy the next two days out before going back into twists! 

Side-note: I believe I can get a low pony-tail/middle pony-tail with a little bun, BUT that would involve combing my hair, and I'm finger-combing until the end of the month (fingers crossed) Maybe then, when I take my update pictures and post them will I attempt a mini-bun! 

Hope everyone's having a great day so far!


----------



## rsmith (Oct 9, 2012)

@ NappyNelle ; I wish my buns look like that.


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, Im caught up lol....I prepood overnight with EVCO...getting ready to wash and DC...or DC and wash so I dont have to jump in and out of the shower lol. I may put some twists in.


@g.lo I USED to be very active and it was before I was transitioning so Ill have to get back to you, but since Im trying to get back to a workout routine, my plan is to cowash in the evening and wear a turbie twist for a little bit, then style on slightly damp hair overnight (braid or twist then do a style in the am with the resulting texture). PS Welcome to the challenge!

@NikkiQ I get the best buns from making a puff and pinning the hair around the base in various ways. The wide base gives a big fat bun! Im going to find some YT videos for reference. 

@Victoria44 goos luck on your GRE! Im a lover of headbands and hair accessories...I collect scarves and use them as headbands a lot...if you dont want the tails hanging you can tuck them. Also mizoutlet.com has cute headbands and they are only $1! 


@nickmack congrats on your milestone! Wootwoot!!

@BraunSugar any tips on cowashing twists and keeping them looking neat? I have a pocket kind of scarf but it looks much thinner than the one you posted...gonna look for tha one.

@rssmith welcome!


@LilMissRed cute pic! I like it too!

@HighAspirations Of course you are welcome! Your hair is cute! 



@Tibbar I thought the chopsticks style was cute! Kids....smh.

[
@bajandoc86 I love the simple roll, tuck, and pin updo...looks like something even I could do lol...I cant do all those fancy twists in all directions,etc. Tutorial please when you can!

@Prettycoach which hairone do you use? I love traderjoes for detangling...it probably has the most slip of any conditioner Ive tried and no cones to boot!

@jprayze that was a cute bun, sorry it was gone with the wind! Second bun was a winner too! 


@rsmith I take Andrew Lessman Hair skin and nails and a multi. My diet sucks so it has to help lol.

@SimJam you totally nailed that style! love it! 

@Seamonster yay! congrats on the milestone!

@SoopremeBeing Id love to see the finished result of your twists!

@PYT I would totally sleep 24 hours if I could lol...expecially after a long stretch of several long and busy shifts in a row. Dont forget to come back with pics!

@LaFemmeNaturelle your twists look good, before and after...the second set does look smoother, but the first set looked just fine to me! You are naturally very pretty by the way! 

@NikkiQ Im trying to imagine how you have your hair braided with rubber bands and I cant...do you have a pic to share?

@IMFOCSD your twists are lush! love em! Your hair must be really thick!


@tapioca_pudding Nix08 & @lamaria211 the bun is my go to style always! Simple and quick and can be dressed up with accessories.

@Golden75 cute mini twists! What is your maintenance schedule like?

@FroReal isnt it funny when you get complimented on a style that was done on the fly? 

@NappyNelle dont EVER stop posting pics...they give me life! LOL. Where do you find those banana clips? They are my favorite kind but I cant find them anymore...used to get them at a bss when I lived in FL...now I dont have any! 

@isawstars glad you decided to join us! 

@MsDee14 Where are you Missy??? Come and check in


----------



## jprayze (Oct 9, 2012)

Leslie_C Thanks!!!


----------



## thehappyserver (Oct 9, 2012)

Checking in....I feel like my twists look a little less crazy than the ones I had in last week.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 9, 2012)

@Leslie_C - Thanks. Well this is my second set, so still learning the maintenance part. My hair unravels pretty easily when wet, so I need to figure out how to wash but this will only be done 1-2x per month, if I can keep these in for 4 weeks. I washed my last set as a test, and I had a lot of tangling (easily removed, but it was a pain to deal with). 

I'm trying to go a minimalist route - Every few days - oil hair with either EVCO or Sapote Oil (or any light nourishing oil), create 2 twists (1 on each side of my dome) leave it in that style for a few days. GHE every night.

Since my strands are fine and prone to splits/knots, I don't wear my twists loose (except for a few hours on the weekend). During the week I PS my PS.


----------



## nickmack (Oct 9, 2012)

NappyNelle...your buns 




Hey, that sounds funny


----------



## nickmack (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Leslie_C!!!

Hey now thehappyserver those twists look shiny and juicy! What did you twist with?


----------



## MsDee14 (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh goodness..I have completely neglected this thread...thanks Leslie_C for the mention!
Okay..so I am basically installing twists for 2 weeks at a time. 
This past weekend, I rocked a twist-n-curl(pic attached) then yesterday I put in some medium sized twists. I will keep these in for 2 weeks. 
BTW- I added some Safflower Oil to my Shea-butter mix and it made my hair so soft!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 9, 2012)

Leslie_C Thank you.  I've been finding banana clips on Ebay; I haven't seen any of the thick ones, that are long enough in a store. 

This seller has sets of three: K and Katie

Thanks for sharing the Miz Outlet site. I may need to get some fabric headbands while I baby my edges. $1 and $2 are my kind of prices.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 9, 2012)

Leslie_C Before washing, I would put the twist into larger twists or braids (maybe about 6 of them) and secure the ends with a stretchy elastic. After that, focus the shower stream on your scalp and gently massage it (if you want to add some conditioner while doing that then it's fine, but I try not to wash my scalp with conditioner. It makes my scalp itchy), then I would smooth conditioner down the length of the larger twists or braids to the ends. After that rinse very well, squeeze excess water out of each section, then cover hair with a t-shirt or microfiber turban and leave it on for at least 30 minutes. Take off the turban or t-shirt, remove the larger twists/braids, and put on your pocket bonnet.

I've found this method to be effective at keeping the twists from unraveling and tangling a lot. Sometimes I am lazy and just cowash the twists without doing the sections and I end up regretting it later.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 9, 2012)

@ MsDee14

I love both of your styles


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 9, 2012)

For those who bun, what do you do with your hair at night? I've been taking mine out and twisting it up but I'm wondering if that may be too much manipulation styling it twice a day.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 9, 2012)

Leslie_C I love love love your siggy!  Everytime someone asks me who does my hair I feel like a boss because I DO!   

So on to some pics.  Finished my mini twists...Yesterday i twisted for a few hrs in the morning and then like slept the rest of the day/night   I earned this sleep dang it!    But I woke up and finished today because I had to face society 











Love the second pic.  They look like little ropes!  These ishts will def be in for 4 wks after all the time i spent on em   Lemme tell yall, washing was a breeze this time!  Pre-poo w/vatika oil is a must from now on and DCing with Vanilla Silk as well!  

Keep up the good work girls!  And keep posting more pics.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thinking bout trying a twist-and-curl a la MsDee14. I wore a puff for two days....will NEVER be doing that ish again. EVER. the tangles! 

Leslie_C what kind of job do you have....I can relate to have LOONNNG shifts/days. I started work at 8 am yesterday, and made it back home at 12pm today 

ETA: The wet puff....


----------



## thehappyserver (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey now [USER=347699 said:
			
		

> thehappyserver[/USER] those twists look shiny and juicy! What did you twist with?



Thanks! I used shea moisture curl and style milk as my leave in, and then I twisted with some flax seed gel, so I'm not really sure which one gave me the shine lol.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 9, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> For those who bun, what do you do with your hair at night? I've been taking mine out and twisting it up but I'm wondering if that may be too much manipulation styling it twice a day.



Fhrizzball I take my bun down and braid it at night. I've probably been doing to many braids though... (8), so I can cut the manipulation down to four... Sometimes I grab sections of hair and loosely twirl it around and pin it to my scalp. That's easy to sleep on and not as much manipulation...


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 9, 2012)

Zumba aftermath 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 9, 2012)

Today's Hair:


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 9, 2012)

Twists + perm rods in....I hope this dries fully by tomorrow morning. I really shouldn't attempt untried styles at night, with work in the am.  Anywhoos...






Please ignore the greasy face.....and the product stash cupboard in the background


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 9, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @Fhrizzball I take my bun down and braid it at night. I've probably been doing to many braids though... (8), so I can cut the manipulation down to four... Sometimes I grab sections of hair and loosely twirl it around and pin it to my scalp. That's easy to sleep on and not as much manipulation...




I think I'll try your pincurling and see how that works out. I do twists but the base ends up loose since I try not to do a lot of them. The end result is that this allows my roots to shrink up and tangle at times.


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 9, 2012)

thehappyserver said:


> Checking in....I feel like my twists look a little less crazy than the ones I had in last week.


thehappyserver....those look crazy alright...crazy hot! Not to mention juicy and shinnnnney!



nickmack said:


> @NappyNelle...your buns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.... Im with nickmack we all love your buns @ NappyNelle 
ps thanks for the banana clip links!



MsDee14 said:


> Oh goodness..I have completely neglected this thread...thanks @Leslie_C for the mention!
> Okay..so I am basically installing twists for 2 weeks at a time.
> This past weekend, I rocked a twist-n-curl(pic attached) then yesterday I put in some medium sized twists. I will keep these in for 2 weeks.
> BTW- I added some Safflower Oil to my Shea-butter mix and it made my hair so soft!!


 
MsDee14 dont be neglecting us like that! Twists are looking good! Im airdrying in 6 braids right now and may start twisting tonight. On second thought, Id better not in case I get called in in the am...that wouldnt me a good look with it partially done in the morning lol.




Fhrizzball said:


> For those who bun, what do you do with your hair at night? I've been taking mine out and twisting it up but I'm wondering if that may be too much manipulation styling it twice a day.



Fhrizzball....hmmmmmm good question....my silly self sleeps in my bun...I guess I should be doing something else with it to cut down on tangles and dryness? What happens if you sleep in your bun?



-PYT said:


> @Leslie_C I love love love your siggy! Everytime someone asks me who does my hair I feel like a boss because I DO!
> 
> So on to some pics. Finished my mini twists...Yesterday i twisted for a few hrs in the morning and then like slept the rest of the day/night  I earned this sleep dang it!  But I woke up and finished today because I had to face society


 
PYT shooooot, you _should _feel like a BOSS bc those twists are on point! 
Im not quite BOSS status yet, thats just my long term goal lol



bajandoc86 said:


> @Leslie_C what kind of job do you have....I can relate to have LOONNNG shifts/days. I started work at 8 am yesterday, and made it back home at 12pm today


 
@Bajandoc you sound like you must be a Resident with that kind of schedule? Hope you got to sleep some during that time! Im a nurse and I work in Labor and Delivery. I love it...one of these days later on down the road I want to pursue Nurse Midwifery though. Ive always been interested in it, and had a midwife attended birth with my son that sealed the deal. Ive only been working OB for a year though and I feel like I need a lot more experience under my belt. Hospital nursing is totally different though bc of all the interventions that are done. Im pursuing lactation consulting right now too so that may possibly open some other doors.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 9, 2012)

To you all.  There is just so much GOODNESS in this thread.

NappyNelle and Leslie_C, I humbly say THANK YOU.   Leslie_C, you're working 12-HOUR SHIFTs too? You're a mommy-nurse.  In my head that equals NO-TIME.  Your post are 'beeyootifool'.   NappyNelle, I'm going to co-sign (again) with Tibbar, jprayze &Leslie_C.  Tibbar you spoke for me...totally LOLed when I read your post.   Hey, my name is Meowmix and missed everbody

co-signing -PYT is on point.  There was a time where I'd pay a couple of HUNDRED DOLLARS for that style.

I was laughing nickmack too.  Them buns...

NikkiQ  Wow, it sounds like your're the pioneer down there in PR.  Are you thinking about bunning?  You're 'exercise hair' is cute.

thehappyserver & bajandoc86 &BraunSugar.  Of course the hair is on point.  bajandoc86 got me with the puff.  She said tangles...I'm not doing this again.  LOL.  Quick question do you all have skin regimens?  (Oopps off topic:wink2

IRL has been a l'il pressed, this thread is an Oasis.  Thanks again for the great conversation.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 9, 2012)

Leslie_C I am a junior resident in anaesthesia and icu @ a paediatric hospital. It is absolutely crazy sometimes. You definitely should pursue midwifery...birth is a beautiful experience to be a part of. At one point in time I was interested in obsetrics myself.

MeowMix LOL....chile that puff shrank to within an inch of my scalp. Detangling was a nightmare. Smh. So back to my usual stretched styles. I don't have a skin regimen to speak of. I have some at home chemical peels i want to try out tho...to add some glow to my skin.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 9, 2012)

^^^^.  I'm so glad you got through the detangling.  You know I was REALLY hoping you would tell me there was a product I could buy to get skin like yours.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 9, 2012)

MeowMix yeah I'm really thinking about giving it a try when I take these braids out. I did peek into the hair threading thread and it has me SOOOOOoooo curious on how that would work on my hair lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 9, 2012)

Leslie_C

My hair usually ends up dry and the ends tangled. And then when I take it down to fix up the bun, the middle is a  mess of varying degrees of shrinkage and tangles.

But I guess I'll just up my M&S so the manipulation I do won't be too bad.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 9, 2012)

MeowMix I use black soap and coconut oil. The soap is really evening out my tone and clearing my skin nicely.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Oct 9, 2012)

Alright lemme stop being lazy, here's a pick of my latest install of my flat twists (I know my parts are crooked as hell, but I'm new at this):


----------



## -PYT (Oct 10, 2012)

wow bajandoc86 I had no idea you were a doctor! the screenname makes a lot of sense now  you give me hope that I'll be able to keep my hair in shape while I go to school and have a social life too!


----------



## g.lo (Oct 10, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> I need to know this too.  The only time I sweat like a pig is when I do Jillian .  On Monday night, I pinned my twists straight back and tied on a hair net, and just rinsed with water in the shower.  Felt really good!  Let them dry, about 75% using a t-shirt and turbie twist, and then did a lil baby bun .
> 
> Last night was another sweaty night, so just let the steam from the shower "freshen" them, and put them in 2 side twists after it dried.
> 
> I'm washing today and already thinking about how it's going to go down next week with the sweat erplexed.





Fhrizzball said:


> g.lo
> 
> I hear great things about the bondiband http://www.bondiband.com/categories/HEADBANDS/ but any wide moisture wicking band will do as well.
> 
> On top of that you can use put your hair in a ponytail and use an antifungal or antiseptic oil as a scalp cleanser. An astringent oil will help with the itches to top it off. When I used to workout 6 days/week I used to do that only have to cowash twice a week.





nickmack said:


> LOL MeowMix, that GIF made me burst out laughing! I felt like doing a lil praise stomp! How are you managing to retain in braids? I think my hair hates being in braids unless they're with added hair; I can never keep my hair sealed!
> 
> Thank you NappyNelle and everyone else for the support!  When I started the last Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth Challenge, I was neck-length, so to end up being collar-bone length THIS time around is exciting for me! It means that even though I fiddle with my hair on occasion, and wear my twists down, I'm retaining more or less everything that springs from my scalp!
> 
> ...





Leslie_C said:


> Ok, Im caught up lol....I prepood overnight with EVCO...getting ready to wash and DC...or DC and wash so I dont have to jump in and out of the shower lol. I may put some twists in.
> 
> 
> @g.lo I USED to be very active and it was before I was transitioning so Ill have to get back to you, but since Im trying to get back to a workout routine, my plan is to cowash in the evening and wear a turbie twist for a little bit, then style on slightly damp hair overnight (braid or twist then do a style in the am with the resulting texture). PS Welcome to the challenge!
> ...



Thanks all for advices, Hubby going away next week for 6 months and won't be able to  check in often  until he leaves!
the hair on this challenges, oh my my, i am drooling...... I am style challenged and hope will get lots inspiration here!!  thanks girls


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 10, 2012)

You guys are SOOOO talented in this thread


----------



## jprayze (Oct 10, 2012)

g.lo said:


> Thanks all for advices, Hubby going away next week for 6 months and won't be able to check in often until he leaves!
> the hair on this challenges, oh my my, i am drooling...... I am style challenged and hope will get lots inspiration here!! thanks girls


 
I am style challenged too and impatient.  Bad combination--my styles have to take 10 minutes or less!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 10, 2012)

More of the same...


----------



## TruMe (Oct 10, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> For those who bun, what do you do with your hair at night? I've been taking mine out and twisting it up but I'm wondering if that may be too much manipulation styling it twice a day.



I also take down my bun everyday, M&S and then braid up for bed.


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey ladies, for anybody who is like me and wanted to try qhemet for a long time, they just released a deluxe Try Me Kit for $29 with 7 minis in it. I bought it bc I thought it was a good chance to try a good portion of their products in small sizes.

https://www.qhemetbiologics.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=DMK


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey ladies!  I have flat twist in the front and 2-strands in the back.  This should last 2 weeks.


----------



## thehappyserver (Oct 10, 2012)

MeowMix - I've actually been struggling to find a regimen for my skin. About two years ago I started breaking out really bad...worse than when I was fourteen lol. At the time I thought it was stress a bad break up but two years later I'm still struggling. I keep reading great things about african black soap and witch hazel but I'm not really sure where to find either of these.

SoopremeBeing I think your flat twists look great! I'm determined to learn how do them. It looks so easy when I watch a video on youtube but when I try to do it myself...not so much.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 10, 2012)

thehappyserver said:


> @MeowMix - I've actually been struggling to find a regimen for my skin. About two years ago I started breaking out really bad...worse than when I was fourteen lol. At the time I thought it was stress a bad break up but two years later I'm still struggling. I keep reading great things about african black soap and witch hazel but I'm not really sure where to find either of these.
> 
> thehappyserver - I just went thru this.  I was always acne prone, but the last year and especially last few months my face was horrible.  So bad I didn't want to leave my house and one day I was in tears!  OTC's, black soap, witch hazel things seemed to help, but not long or not at all.  So I sucked it up and went back to the derm.  My face is doing much better.  If you don't find relief soon, and if your able to, you may want to see a derm.  Good luck!


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 10, 2012)

OMG I just put some semi-mini twists in...whew that took forever lol. I started last night, and worked on them on and off all day today, in between cleaning and jamming to Pandora. I forgot about pandora for a while, but it really boosted my mood listening to some tunes today   No pics yet bc I have stringy relaxed ends...not cute lol...Im gonna curl them tonight and Ill put a pic up tomorrow. I hope I can make these last until the end of next week...and if Im really lucky I can cowash them a couple of times and redo the perimeter and make them last through my work trip the 22-26. Depends on how they hold up.

MeowMix  I dont really have a skincare regimen but Im looking to start one..I always had pretty nice skin other than my hereditary dark circles, but I got this bad habit several months ago of popping the random monthly pimple I get during my TOM and also spending time in the mirror looking for whiteheads and squeezing them. Sow I have dark spots that I never had before. Im about to start back doing the oil cleansing method and Im going to start putting lemon juice on the dark marks...maybe Ill find some kind of mask to make on youtube. When I used to do the oil cleansing method, my skin had a really nice glow and I got a lot of compliments and that is the only thing I had done differently.

I want to eventually get a hair steamer with the attachment for a facial steamer. Id also really like a clarisonic. Im a gadget junky lol.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi everybody.  Ooo I got OT with the skin care.  'Bad Meow'. 

Thanks thehappyserver, bajandoc86, BraunSugar and Leslie_C for the tips.  Since I'm such a slow grower, might as well work on my skin.  Just co-washed and am still in those cornrows.  The plan is to switch it up a little bit tomorrow.  :crossfingers: pics coming soon.

SoopremeBeing.  You did a great job with your parts.  Check it out I actually found a parting video yesterday here...who knew.  You can also twist going up.  I still have problems with that.  Hi Froreal3.  I thought you'd like this too.  We both have those 'organic' parts.  Although....I didn't see yours.  Are you sure?:scratchch

Hey RegaLady.  Did you flat iron?  Longhairdontcare2011 seems to only flat iron in the colder months.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 10, 2012)

MeowMix Uh, I didn't get to post the back...That's where the organic-ness usually occurs. 

ETA: That hairstyle is really cute. I think I'll do it with kanekelon once this challenge is over. I part my cornrows and flattwists from the back as well (to see the thickness)...but the back of my head...that's another story. Let's just say I need to invest in a smaller mirror and a Command hook in my bathroom.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 10, 2012)

My first twist & curl....more pics in everyday thread.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 10, 2012)

I started my new job today!! I wore a banana clip bun/tuck that I took out on my way home. I had a headache, probably from dehydration and eating junk food for the first time in weeks.  

MeowMix Have you searched through the Makeup & Skincare forum for skin regimens? Those ladies have recommendations for everything; from low to high end, natural to surgical, drugstore to department store... they have me feeling like a pretty girl!


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 10, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I started my new job today!! I wore a banana clip bun/tuck that I took out on my way home. I had a headache, probably from dehydration and eating junk food for the first time in weeks.
> 
> MeowMix Have you searched through the Makeup & Skincare forum for skin regimens? Those ladies have recommendations for everything; from low to high end, natural to surgical, drugstore to department store... _they have me feeling like a pretty girl!_



.  I know your happy.  Hope you feel better.  Starting a new job can be stressful.

I had to chuckle.  That's because you are one.  What's this? There is another one above you.  Somebody is looking like a smart supermodel with the glasses.  Her name ends with 86 Thanks NappyNelle.  I'm going to mosey on over to skin care and see what they can do.


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 10, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> My first twist & curl....more pics in everyday thread.


 
bajandoc86 that is TOO.CUTE! I absolutely love it!  
I bet you have folks at the hospital mesmerized strutting around looking like a movie star and all   Talk about the total package (Brains AND Beauty)!! Makes me feel proud and I dont even know you lol.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 11, 2012)

I am being kinda lazy so this will be my daily style until its time to redo this head I'd mine lol...Sunday is my deadline 



Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 11, 2012)

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Fhrizzball Have you tried putting your hair in a puff and fanning your hair around the base and pinning (like a mushroom), or wrapping in a clockwise or counter clockwise circle and pinning? This gives the illusion of a full bun even on short to medium length hair.u
> 
> LaFemmeNaturelle welcome and nice twists!
> 
> ...



Leslie_C Thank u  use scurl gel and an oil of some kind.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 11, 2012)

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Ok, Im caught up lol....I prepood overnight with EVCO...getting ready to wash and DC...or DC and wash so I dont have to jump in and out of the shower lol. I may put some twists in.
> 
> @g.lo I USED to be very active and it was before I was transitioning so Ill have to get back to you, but since Im trying to get back to a workout routine, my plan is to cowash in the evening and wear a turbie twist for a little bit, then style on slightly damp hair overnight (braid or twist then do a style in the am with the resulting texture). PS Welcome to the challenge!
> 
> ...



I use hair one for curly hair. It seems ok. It's the first time I am just cowashing and not shampooing. I love trader joes. It's the best detangling conditioner I have ever used. It has perfect slip and makes detangling a little better for me.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 11, 2012)

barely had these braids in for 4 days and already itching to take them out. haha.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 11, 2012)

I was supposed to wash my hair tonight but I am tired . I will do it tomorrow and do a PT & DC (I bought more coconut milk!). I'm keeping these braids in for another week & a half. I may even push myself to 2 weeks for an entire month.


----------



## LilMissRed (Oct 11, 2012)

Massaged my scalp w/hemp oil & applied the excess from my hands thru my twists

I read hemp oil is good for the scalp... Anyone use this /have reviews?

ETA: Oh I see theres an oils, promades,grease,butters challenge... There are a few mentions of Hemp oil so.. I'll go stalk that thread


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 11, 2012)

LilMissRed said:


> Massaged my scalp w/hemp oil & applied the excess from my hands thru my twists
> 
> I read hemp oil is good for the scalp... Anyone use this /have reviews?
> 
> ETA: Oh I see theres an oils, promades,grease,butters challenge... There are a few mentions of Hemp oil so.. I'll go stalk that thread



Hemp oil is great! It's so light and soothing, plus it makes your hair really bling. I use it with castor oil for my sulfur mix.


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 11, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> Hi everybody. Ooo I got OT with the skin care. 'Bad Meow'.
> 
> Thanks @thehappyserver, @bajandoc86, @BraunSugar and @Leslie_C for the tips. Since I'm such a slow grower, might as well work on my skin. Just co-washed and am still in those cornrows. The plan is to switch it up a little bit tomorrow. :crossfingers: pics coming soon.
> 
> ...


 
Hey MeowMix

Yes I did but only wore it striaght for only about a week and now I am back to bunning. I too will only flat iron during the fall season,once winter starts I will be bunning with baggying.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I got inspired by the parting video.  After a while I was like 'Meow, just '.  I plan to keep this in for 1 1/2 weeks.  I'm starting to wonder if I'm jacking up my ends by styling so often.

*I hope we are moisturizing, the weather is getting*


----------



## jprayze (Oct 11, 2012)

MeowMix said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I got inspired by the parting video.  After a while I was like 'Meow, just '.  I plan to keep this in for 1 1/2 weeks.  I'm starting to wonder if I'm jacking up my ends by styling so often.
> 
> I hope we are moisturizing, the weather is getting



Looking good!!!


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 11, 2012)

MeowMix that is too cute. When my hair let longer consider it stolen :reddancer:

I did an updo with half twist half bantu, and  the bantu side had more moisture. So I bantu knotted this set of twist, it made a great set of curled twist but the man in my life has the pictures. My hair is in a mask right now. 

Going to see if bantu knots can redu SSk?


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Seamonster.  Can we track this with you?  You could be on the threshold of something.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 11, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I got inspired by the parting video.  After a while I was like 'Meow, just '.  I plan to keep this in for 1 1/2 weeks.  I'm starting to wonder if I'm jacking up my ends by styling so often.
> 
> *I hope we are moisturizing, the weather is getting*



Your parts look good! I don't detect any organicism.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 11, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Your parts look good! I don't detect any organicism.


----------



## antisocial (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm going to be re-twisting soon. Hopefully I'll have time this weekend. I really need to get back on the wagon. I did see some progress with the last challenge.


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 11, 2012)

MeowMix I see you over there getting fancy! Looks really good and your hair looks baby soft! Now somebody define organic in the context of parting straight or crooked for me lol.


Ok heres a couple of "snaps" as MeowMix calls them of my do for the next week or two.  I have this sick temptation to cut my twists all the way around my head off where the natural hair meets the relaxed ends lol...

The angel on my shoulder says "she aint ready"...the devil on the other shoulder says "do it...do it...DOITDOITDOIT..." LOL. Thank goodness Ive misplaced my hair scissors bc that thought has being going through my head since my wash day a couple of days ago. I have to at least make it to the 1 year mark which will be February 5!


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 11, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> @MeowMix I see you over there getting fancy! Looks really good and your hair looks baby soft! Now somebody define organic in the context of parting straight or crooked for me lol.
> 
> 
> Ok heres a couple of "snaps" as @MeowMix calls them of my do for the next week or two.  I have this sick temptation to cut my twists all the way around my head off where the natural hair meets the relaxed ends lol...
> ...



Leslie_C The voice only gets louder.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 11, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> Hey Seamonster.  Can we track this with you?  You could be on the threshold of something.



ok, I will let you know how it is going.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 12, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> MeowMix I see you over there getting fancy! Looks really good and your hair looks baby soft! Now somebody define organic in the context of parting straight or crooked for me lol.
> 
> 
> Ok heres a couple of "snaps" as MeowMix calls them of my do for the next week or two.  I have this sick temptation to cut my twists all the way around my head off where the natural hair meets the relaxed ends lol...
> ...



Leslie_C tonight that angel moved those scissors.   Whatever time you decide to do it will be the right time.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 12, 2012)

Awww MeowMix and Leslie_C You too look great! No organical parts 

I have not been pampering my hair like I thought I was... this change of weather came too quickly and I didn't up my moisturizing and sealing adequately for loose hair styling. I used QB AOHC on spritzed hair and hopefully my hair will feel back to buttery soft for tomorrow. Let's see if I can do a cute high bun tomorrow and Saturday, then do my full routine and twist. 

Actually, I wore an ugly banana clip bun to yoga tonight and my hair looked 'big' for the first time.  My poor ends though; they needed some lubrication badly.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks NappyNelle.  For real, this cold air came up quick. I know you've got those ends covered.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 12, 2012)

I bought some Paul Mitchell - The Conditioner. I planned to do a curlformer set but I kinda want to dabble in a twist n curl a la MahoganyCurls - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fB2Vk77RSQ.  

OR I might do a flat twist out a la SalonCabelo - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYKugFF04jI&feature=plcp

All depends on how lazy I'm feeling LOL.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 12, 2012)

Mini braids were out yesterday, cowashed and LOC'd today, and mini braids will go back in on Sunday.  I'm currently stretching in chunky rope twists.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2012)

Not even 2 weeks old. Damn shame!





Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 12, 2012)

i'll probs put some twists in my hair and wear those for a week (or "the work week")

i took my braids out last night and did a condition wash.  

gonna use my shea moisture purification masque this weekend and then some quick twists that i'll probably pin up in some way.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 12, 2012)

Ugh my scalp is already feeling dirty. Stupid exercise! I'm gonna try just spraying my scalp with acv and rinsing.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 12, 2012)

Washed my braids last night w/black soap rinse. I have at least another week in them before I take them down. The roots are getting loose and puffy. Wondering if I should do twists a couple weeks then mini braids again, or just put in another set of mini braids after I remove these.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 12, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Not even 2 weeks old. Damn shame!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NikkiQ.  I don't see any frizz.  Is your hair loose?  You rebrading?


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> @NikkiQ. I don't see any frizz. Is your hair loose? You rebrading?


 
You don't see how frizzy everything is?? Hmm maybe you can't tell in pictures but I look like I got in a fight with static electricity. I plan on washing this weekend and redoing them, but smaller.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 12, 2012)

.  Your hair  that camera.


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, I washed out my flat iron and I am back to bunning. I DC'd and cowashed today and plaited my hair. I will take it down to bun tomorrow.


----------



## isawstars (Oct 12, 2012)

This is completely off topic but... NikkiQ  Everytime I am on this forum I fly through these posts and threads so fast!  But your siggie always slows me down.  I take a 2nd look, every single time!    I hope you don't change your signature for a while.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 12, 2012)

So, i filled a spray bottle with two tbsp of acv and some warm water and sprayed it on my scalp. Rubbed my scalp to loosen any dirt and rinsed and co washed real quick with some tresemme naturals. Patted on some olive oil and my twists are feeling fine  what are your weekend plans, ladies? Hair or anything else!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2012)

isawstars said:


> This is completely off topic but... NikkiQ  Everytime I am on this forum I fly through these posts and threads so fast!  But your siggie always slows me down.  I take a 2nd look, every single time!    I hope you don't change your signature for a while.



 it's not going anywhere for a long time!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2012)

-PYT said:


> So, i filled a spray bottle with two tbsp of acv and some warm water and sprayed it on my scalp. Rubbed my scalp to loosen any dirt and rinsed and co washed real quick with some tresemme naturals. Patted on some olive oil and my twists are feeling fine  what are your weekend plans, ladies? Hair or anything else!



Redoing the braids after a good shampoo and long DC and then helping a friend make decorations for our Zombie Prom we're having next weekend 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey -PYT.  No plans really. Maybe some yard work. Just seeing what the day(s) bring.... oh and maybe a CW.

 What are you doing?


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 12, 2012)

-PYT Getting the last bits of my son's costume. He is going to be Batman.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 12, 2012)

-PYT My scalp loves acv spritzing! 
For me this weekend is partially school work, yoga, finishing a dress, making kimchi and maybe I'll make some more almond butter!  I'm a sucker for it. Took care of wash and DC,etc today. I'm thinking after the mini braids I may just do simple styles that last a week at a time.

What about yourself, any plans?

NikkiQ Zombie prom sounds so awesome!!


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 12, 2012)

^^^You make kimchi?  I have a friend that just learned how to make it.  I'm _glad_ I'm her friend...... yum.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 13, 2012)

I took down a section of hair in the back and rebraided. In the morning I will take dow another section in back and rebraid it too. My roots were very loose and needed to be touched up if I am going to go another 2 weeks. I will check other areas to see how they are doing.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 13, 2012)

MeowMix Absolutely! I've got my cabbage salted and covered now!  It's great to have a friend who knows how to make it!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 13, 2012)

So I put in some medium twists thinking I would wear those for this week but I didn't care for how they turned out so after they dried I took them down and bunned the twistout. I think I will just being doing twistout styles for this challenge. That or small/mini twists. 

Also the weather seemed to have gotten so much more colder overnight. I was thinking of getting some Marley hair to make a faux bun out of that but I know if I did that my buns will always seem puny to me. I may just try to incoroporate HOT in my routine and oiling my hair more.

Has anyone done HoT with Canola oil?


----------



## isawstars (Oct 13, 2012)

Any ladies in this challenge use Wen or 316?  I am thinking about biting the bullet.  My hair needs a positive change in its moisture levels...

On another note... I am going out tonight to celebrate my colleague's birthday so I am taking out my twists.  I don't know what I am going to do with it.  Preferably a braid out but putting it a puff is my back up plan!


----------



## ogmistress (Oct 13, 2012)

Update- Last Sat. after my wash routine I ended up adding conditioner in my hair, braiding it, and letting it air-dry.

Tuesday took the braids out added more conditioner and oil and re-braided it. 

Today- Wet hair, shampoo in 4 sections, rinse, add DC (de-tangle) and on top of that coconut oil, sit under dryer, rinse (comb out underwater), made 8 cornrows (with conditioner) and added rollers at the end, now under hair dryer (low heat [minimum is a hour])


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 13, 2012)

decided i didnt want to twist haha. 

 so what i did was, i just put 3 twisted ponytails on both sides of my  head (6 total) and then connected/twisted them together.  ends up and out of the way.  hair doesnt look completely weird...i can dig it.  probs leave this in until monday or tuesday night, whenever i decide my next condition wash is...mostly likely put it back in the same style, just for ease/quickness.  

this shea moisture purification masque has my hair dancing...see NappyNelle, i now have a reason to go back to dc'ing my hair. hahaha.  : P


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 14, 2012)

I was supposed to really pamper my hair this weekend, but I made a new friend and decided to hang out with her instead. Now I'm too tired to do the routine I planned on. I guess this will be another week of bunning, and I'll do my full hair and twist routine next weekend. I really hope I'm not putting too much stress on my edges in the meantime. 



Fhrizzball said:


> *Also the weather seemed to have gotten so much more colder overnight.* I was thinking of getting some Marley hair to make a faux bun out of that but I know if I did that my buns will always seem puny to me. *I may just try to incoroporate HOT in my routine and oiling my hair more.*
> 
> Has anyone done HoT with Canola oil?



Fhrizzball This is exactly my experience!! Indian Summer / Early Fall didn't even come; it just went straight to Winter.  I've had to be more conscious of my oil usage and be more liberal in my application; especially for my ends. Sorry, I haven't done a HOT with Canola oil, but here is a thread that BraunSugar started a year ago! (She probably doesn't even remember this. ): Canola Oil



isawstars said:


> Any ladies in this challenge use Wen or 316?  I am thinking about biting the bullet.  My hair needs a positive change in its moisture levels...
> 
> On another note... I am going out tonight to celebrate my colleague's birthday so I am taking out my twists.  I don't know what I am going to do with it.  Preferably a braid out but putting it a puff is my back up plan!



isawstars I haven't tried Wen, but the only negative comment I have heard about the line is the price. It seems like everyone loves it for their hair! I hope you had a good time at the party.

______________

Are we going to get to see some photos from Zombie Prom and Baby boy Batman? I would really like if I could get a tiny peak pretty please.....

_______________

I really wish I could get my bun to look like hers:







It's so big and round! I guess I have to keep playing with my hair and try another method.

Oh, and my little darling Amandla Stenberg took this photo and I thought she looked sooooooo cute and sweet! Her bun looks really nice, too.






Sorry, I'm rambling now. I must be more tired than I thought.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 14, 2012)

NappyNelle I completely forgot about that thread!  I never did get around to using it.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 14, 2012)

NappyNelle is that Rue?? Love her hair!  My hair will only do that if I flat iron lol.  So me, yesterday I went out with a friend to a bar and had a blast.  Saw a cutie and danced some salsa (used my Zumba moves NikkiQ) lol I'm sure I looked awkward.  But the rest of the wknd up til wednesday will consist of work.  Where I am now.    Someone's gotta make the money right?


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 14, 2012)

-PYT Yesssss it's my Rue boo! I love her. I just want my bun to look chic, but not too tight! Finding that balance is hard for me.


----------



## isawstars (Oct 14, 2012)

So I took out my twists last night and put my hair in a puff...  I used miss Jessie's baby butter cream and I cannot believe how soft it made my hair!  I got free samples from her website.  I am gonna use my sample of curly pudding when I put in twists tomorrow. I don't like the ingredients but it is more moisturizing than the cremes I purchased from Darcy's botanicals.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 14, 2012)

isawstars That's great! I've always wanted to try Miss Jessie's stuff, but I'm afraid I will get hooked on a cream that costs $50!

PYT I went grocery/hair stuff shopping with my daughter yesterday. I also brought her to a fall festival. Today I just focused on my hair.  Sounds like you had a good time...I definitely need to get out more! 

NappyNelle I can only dream of a bun that big. 


As for my hair, I used Aphogee 2 minute today for the first time. It didn't seem to make my hair dry/stringy like the Creme of Nature, so I think I will incorporate it every couple weeks. I needed a protein boost because my hair seemed like it was breaking although it was moist enough imo. I tested a shed hair and it did stretch quite a bit. None of my products contain protein, so I figured I'd give it a try. I also got ORS Replenishing Pak, but I will try that one out in a couple weeks. I also dusted my ends.

I'm probably just going to twist my hair and pin it up in and updo of some sort again. I may keep this set in for two weeks because I don't really feel like messing with my hair this week. I will still moisturize and seal throughout. We'll see.


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok ladies. I got my hair rebraided today. Finally! Lolzyz... Just straight back cornrows as I usually do.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 14, 2012)

Kimeshajohnson.  Very pretty.  Just curious, how long are you keeping them in?

Hey Froreal3.  You and I are hitting APL this year huh?  Sounds like you're having a fun weekend.  I'm probably going to do a protein treatment next week.  My hair is porous and that is the one treatment that has made a difference in the journey.

Thanks for the dream bun snaps NappyNelle.  Rue broke my heart in Hunger Games.

isawstars has got me putting the SM purification masque on my 'wishlist'

Fhrizzball did you do the HOT?  Hey it just occured to me, this word is a true acronym.  

Leslie_C.  This is late but...LOL.  You caught me being brand new with the 'snaps'.  I'm over here acting like I'm from England.  I hope Froreal3 agrees 'organical' parts are definitely crooked.

Side note:  I'm a little under the weather .  My ear is so sore.  I hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't know how to style my hair this week....
Do I blow dry and do an updo? Flexi-rod set? Flat twist updo? IDK!


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 14, 2012)

EEEEEEeeeeep.  What is she going to do?    You know anything you come up with bajandoc86 is going to be cute.  My vote is blow dry and updo.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 14, 2012)

I rebraided braids in the back of my head and started moving up the sides. I had to stop myself because I would have messed around and rebraided my whole head . I am going to just take them down this coming weekend. I'm going to do another set with smaller braids. Before I do that, I'll do a DC & a PT then give my hair a few days to rest.


----------



## isawstars (Oct 14, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> isawstars That's great! I've always wanted to try Miss Jessie's stuff, but I'm afraid I will get hooked on a cream that costs $50!



Froreal3 Yeah, that's why I've been putting it off for so long.  Since she has samples with free shipping I figured I'd try it just to find out it's awful.... unfortunately my hair likes it! haha.  I am going to wait til there is a halloween or black friday sale... then I will purchase.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 14, 2012)

So I just ordered a couple of Bandibands and I do quite love them. They even sent me two coupons along with so I'm roped with them for the long haul. This week I'm starting the Couch to 5k thing so I hope I last. I always start but also always end up stopping for one thing or another so I bought a couple workout pants and the Bondibands to keep me a bit more motivated. I fluffed out my twistout today but it didn't look decent enough to wear down so I bunned it today even though I didn't go anywhere.

I will but be wearing it in various buns for the week. I just hope my hair won't get too stank as the week goes on.

It's been a hot minute since I've been a gym bunny.

MeowMix

Lol yea that's true. I'm probably not going to do that until next wash which may be either Friday/Saturday. You'll be the first to know the outcome of that though!


----------



## isawstars (Oct 14, 2012)

Are there any PS practices that you want to improve?  Something you know you should be doing but you keep putting it off?  

For me it's moisturizing/oiling my ends.  I don't know why but I am always lazy when it comes to that and after reading an article about the importance of it... I am going to try harder to make it a habit.  it's just with 20+ twists... it seems to be a pain.  It seems like a lot of you have made that habit... I need to stop slacking!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 14, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Don't know how to style my hair this week....
> Do I blow dry and do an updo? Flexi-rod set? Flat twist updo? IDK!



bajandoc86 Ooh I vote flexi-rod or roller set! I bet you can make a smashing updo with that as well.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 14, 2012)

isawstars said:


> *Are there any PS practices that you want to improve?  Something you know you should be doing but you keep putting it off?*
> 
> For me it's moisturizing/oiling my ends.  I don't know why but I am always lazy when it comes to that and after reading an article about the importance of it... I am going to try harder to make it a habit.  it's just with 20+ twists... it seems to be a pain.  It seems like a lot of you have made that habit... I need to stop slacking!



isawstars I started doing it the lazy way; I'd spritz my twists and add an oil or butter to the ends in about six sections, and it seems to work well for me! I wouldn't even try undoing, moisturizing, then sealing twenty individual twists. "Ain't nobody got time for alla dat!" 

I want to deep condition more often. I wish I could wash and condition my hair while its mini twisted, but it's just not good for the long term. This is one thing I like about wearing loose hair buns; I can co-wash or DC if I want to!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 14, 2012)

I know I am 14 days late into this challenge but I would love to join. This will be my first challenge since my APL challenge doesn't start until Dec 31st.

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? I will be wearing buns
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Moisturize and seal nightly. I will be taking my bun down and then moisturizing, sealing, and braiding it up at night. I think I will also alternate with wearing my hair in a high bun and put vasaline on my ends for a week as well.
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Relaxed
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Length and stronger ends. I hopefully will be able to deminish the amount of split ends I get by not letting my hair hang and ends exposed as much.
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? I will restyle in two days I plan on wearing my hair up in a bun  Monday thru Friday and out on the weekends.
6. Include Starting Pic. My pic will be in a separate post with my cell phone. It's me wearing a braidout at work.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## JudithO (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello ladies... I know i've been MIA..... 

Tagging some buddies @NappyNelle @faithVA @Nonie @Mische @againstallodds

You ladies know, I am quite pregnant... 30 weeks.... Moved, started a PhD program... life has been moving so fast.. sorry ive not reached out, but Ive been lurking  Pregnancy has been okay so far... first trimester was rough, extreme constipation.. and we had a scare last week when I started to bleed... spent the night @ the hospital... Thankfully, the baby (boy) is doing great, and still inside my body... please pray for me to keep him (and do well in school) till the end of the semester. 

About my hair... bad news... last stylist who relaxed me over processed me... How??

So during my virgin relaxer - Ended up with textured hair + bone straight ends. 
2nd relaxer = (she only touched new growth) bone straight roots + textured middle + bone straight ends... 

3rd and worst relaxer experience (new stylist) = in addition to handling hair very roughly, decided to fix some of the textured part of my hair... and pulled the relaxer over my previously bone straight roots to the middle..... Well, she straightened some of the textured parts, but the previously bone straight roots are overprocessed and really breaking off... 

My hair doesnt look bad at all... not too obvious to the outside eye, but the breakage is really happening especially @ the back... not sure what to do.... I may be able to keep it in check with low mani, and moisture.... but it may eventually cut it off (still staying relaxed though - enjoying the ease of styling)... One inch from BSL now.. if the breakage remains like this, I'll cut it down to APL.. and remain at APL until I trim it all away... 

 Im going to start self-relaxing.. stylists are just not for me...

@againstallodds I need some motivation to self relax... may have to do the half/half... but still unsure of how to keep the other half dry while rinsing/neutralizing the first half.... How do you do it?

@faithVA how is your hair doing? I know you BC'd a while ago... loving it?

@NappyNelle how is your hair and health? 

@Mische the new job?

@Nonie How you holding up?

mwedzi How was the wedding??? Congrats!!!

In the meantime, Im keeping it low maintenance with cornrows, washing and DC'ing weekly etc.... Products are still the same ... 

Y'all feel fee to PM me .. I'd really like to know how you are doing etc

To the rest of the ladies in here... helloo.... im still in this... just in lurk mode... heheh


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 14, 2012)

Alright, this is my last post for the night. Since this is my first challenge I hope I did everything the way I am supposed to. I have a pic on top that I took at work last Thursday of my hair when I wear a braid out. I will post a pic tomorrow of my bun that I decide to wear for the first week of the challenge. Please let me know if I am missing anything. I am so excited to start this challenge I am very anxious to see what my ends will look like at the end of the challenge. I wonder if I will get less split ends than I do just wearing daily braid outs. Alright so tonight my hair is in four big braids and have been since yesterday. I will let them loose tomorrow and throw it up into a cute bun. I am about to put some oil on them though before I go to sleep. Alright, GN ladies


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 14, 2012)

Week 2 of my mini twists.  Moisturized/sealed with Oyin Whipped Pudding and made 2 flat twists.  They're holding up well!


----------



## Nonie (Oct 14, 2012)

judy4all, wow, you've been busy and sensibly so! Glad you're doing well w/r/t prepping for motherhood. 

How am I holding up? Girl, Nonie's been in meh mode for over 5 months now. Haven't felt like doing ish with my hair. Still on a no-product regimen but not even baggying, except for when someone mentions me in a hair discussion and then I feel guilty for being such a loser and then I might baggy. I am still in twists but I keep 'em hidden under headwraps coz I don't feel like doing ish to my hair. The only thing I've stayed on top of is dusting every 8 weeks because my phone reminds me. And no, I'm not busier than normal and I'm not depressed and I've not been ill. Just have not felt like being bothered. Laziness just comes naturally to me.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey ladies 

I redid my twists today after two weeks...wish I could go longer but I think 2 is my max.








Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Growingmyhairlong.  Thanks for joining us.  You’re in. 

isawstars.  What a great question. I’m going to say ends.  You and NappyNelle had a nice discussion on moisturizing.  Thanks for the reminder.  This can’t be said enough.

judy4all. Glad to meet you.  It’s good to hear that you and the baby are doing well.  Baby move and school...those are some big changes.

IMFOCSD.  I saw your snaps and I'm like this.....

Nonie, Yoinks, I've pulled you into a couple of discussions. You KNOW you're not a a loose to me.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 15, 2012)

MeowMix said:
			
		

> Hi Growingmyhairlong.  Thanks for joining us.  You’re in.
> 
> isawstars.  What a great question. I’m going to say ends.  You and NappyNelle had a nice discussion on moisturizing.  Thanks for the reminder.  This can’t be said enough.
> 
> ...



Thank you!  MeowMix

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Nonie (Oct 15, 2012)

@MeowMix, then I should be thanking you coz you're probably why my hair is still on my head. Your summons have made me straighten up and act right, albeit only briefly. So thank you!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 15, 2012)

isawstars said:


> Are there any PS practices that you want to improve?  Something you know you should be doing but you keep putting it off?
> 
> For me it's moisturizing/oiling my ends.  I don't know why but I am always lazy when it comes to that and after reading an article about the importance of it... I am going to try harder to make it a habit.  it's just with 20+ twists... it seems to be a pain.  It seems like a lot of you have made that habit... I need to stop slacking!



For me would be making sure my ends are fully protected. Even when I bun sometimes not all the ends are tucked in and while it gives the bun more character, it kinda defeats the purpose.

Also I rush through detangling but that's hair care practice in general.


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello to my sisters in protective styling lol...been MIA for a couple days or so...nothing special was done this weekend to my hair other than M&Sing...went out of town to hang with some close fam and took my little man to Boo at the Zoo and we had a lot of fun 






@MeowMix you werent lying when you said an angel moved those scissors! The itch to chop is gone....for now lol. I love the twists I put in this time and Ive gotten a lot of compliments. I felt kinda boss like bc nobody believed I did them myself (I told you guys Im style handicapped lol).

@tapioca_pudding what style did you end up doing and how did it turn out? A picture would be even better hint hint lol.

@jesusislove1526 did you put those mini-twists in today? Would love to see a pic of the finished product!

@PYT does the diluted acv on the scalp help with itching and flaking? If so I really need to try it bc for some reason I get flakes and itching when I put twists in...I guess bc the scalp is exposed. Not sure if oiling it will help? I dont usually oil my scalp but I will if it will help to stop the itching and to prevent flakes so my twists will look fresh longer.

@Fhrizzball you are right, the weather turned cool suddenly...I wasnt prepared at all! Gonna have to really stay on top of my moisture game now...it was hard enough to fight dryness in the summer, I can only imagine this winter!

@NappyNelle thanks for the pics of those beautiful buns! Yours is definitely drool worthy too though! For real!

@youwillrise Do you have a pic of the style you mentioned with 3 twisted ponytails on each side going back? I cant picture it,but it sounds simple and Im all about simple! If it will give me another style to add to my very small bag of styles I can do, Im all for it lol. BTW I love everything Ive tried by shea moisture, so I guess Ill try the purification mask next time a sale comes around.
@Kimeshajohnson those cornrows look really nice!

bajandoc86 Im sure it is hard to figure out what style to do since you have so many in your bag of styles...Im sorry I have no sympathy for you right now lol. We all know you will come back with something absolutely fabulous regardless!  What did you end up deciding on?

@isawstars as far as something I want to improve on or wasnt doing--when I bun, I was sleeping in it and after reading what other people were doing Im starting to thnk I should take it down at night and at least braid in 4 sections. I think it minimizes tangles and keeps the hair stretched.

@Growingmyhairlong Welcome! 

@IMFOCSD beautiful twists as always! How long have you been natural btw?


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 15, 2012)

judy4all OMG I'm so happy you're doing better! I was worried when reading that update post. I'm praying for you, baby and DH; you have so much on your plate! I'm so excited for you!

My hair is doing fine and I think I've made MBL. I'm not officially checking until the end of the year or so because flat ironing is too much work... and I always end up putting some type of curl or flip to my hair for the volume.

Health wise I've been well too. Last week I started training for my new job, went to a yoga class with a friend, and met a coworker that also uses a cane. I'm looking forward to my job (part time) and not getting too stressed out. It seems like I have more support this time around than I did last year.

Have you tried a hard protein treatment? Aphogee 2 Step is a pain to apply, but it may be perfect in this situation to stop the breakage. I'm not sure if you can rinse all of the product out if you're wearing cornrows though...


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a couple of questions since there are so many naturals in this thread...

How long have you guys been natural and did you transition or BC? If you transitioned, how long did you transition?

and also:  What are some tricks of the trade for keeping hair moisturized and retaining length in the cooler months (besides protective styling of course, which we are already doing lol)?

ok one more....When baggying, do I M&S and then baggy? Spritz with water and then baggy? or what? Baggying virgin in the HIZOUSE! ;0)


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 15, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> Hello to my sisters in protective styling lol...been MIA for a couple days or so...nothing special was done this weekend to my hair other than M&Sing...went out of town to hang with some close fam and took my little man to Boo at the Zoo and we had a lot of fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Leslie_C Thank u & I am actually texlaxed and the last 2-3 inches are bone straight which i so dont like lol. I will be trimming for a while which means i will be apl for a while


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 15, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong  WELCOME!!!!! You are not too late to join and your photos are very cute. I'm sure your ends will make a turn around; mine sure did and they were in baaaad shape when I started.

IMFOCSD Two weeks is good for one style. Your hair always looks great to me.

judy4all I volunteer to babysit so you and DH can have a night off. 

Leslie_C  Ahhhhhhhhhh what a cutie!!!!!!!!!! I want to pinch his widdle cheeks and make kissy sounds.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 15, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> I have a couple of questions since there are so many naturals in this thread...
> 
> How long have you guys been natural and did you transition or BC? If you transitioned, how long did you transition?
> 
> ...



Leslie_C  I've been natural since Thanksgiving 2006. I transitioned for 15 months. 

My only moisturizing trick is already popular among us; deeeeeeep conditioning and sealing with something heavier. Some days (maybe weeks ) during undergrad, I would just wear a hat over my scarf and showercap / baggy. It would get so cold, blustery, snowpac-alypsey on campus (-17 anyone?) that I didn't bother with my hair or it would have frozen and fell off.

I like to baggy after spritzing and oiling... I'm not a big fan of having really damp, mushy hair unless I'm conditioning.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 15, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @judy4all OMG I'm so happy you're doing better! I was worried when reading that update post. I'm praying for you, baby and DH; you have so much on your plate! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> My hair is doing fine and I think I've made MBL. I'm not officially checking until the end of the year or so because flat ironing is too much work... and I always end up putting some type of curl or flip to my hair for the volume.
> 
> ...



NappyNelle So glad you are doing good.... you n your hair are looking pretty as ever  You totally made MBL... I can tell without even looking... lol.... I'm taking you up on that baby sitting offer... I WILL REMIND YOU in due time.... lol... 

I'm not too stressed out about my hair really.... i detached myself emotionally after i relaxed... If I care for it, it will grow ( i hope...lol)  once I can figure how to self-relax n trim... I'll be golden.... Im really scared of a hard protein... lol... I'll try aphogee 2 minute, If no progress, I'll do the 2 step one.... Will keep you posted.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 15, 2012)

bunned my raggedy twist


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 15, 2012)

Love this style. Learned how to make a braidout bun on YouTube. Gotta love youtube. So tonight I will take it down moisturize,seal, and put in four braids for the night and repeat the process again tomorrow.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 15, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:
			
		

> Love this style. Learned how to make a braidout bun on YouTube. Gotta love youtube. So tonight I will take it down moisturize,seal, and put in four braids for the night and repeat the process again tomorrow.



That's so pretty!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 15, 2012)

I got my hair flat ironed on Friday and been swanging my hair ever since.   I will be back in buns tomorrow...I promise...ok I hope


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kindest welcomes ; ) I have a question. How often is everyone who are wearing their buns taking it down? I am taking my bun down daily but I make sure in the morning I put it right up into a bun. I hope that's okay for the challenge. At night it goes into braids. Let me know so I can twick if neccessary.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 15, 2012)

NappyNelle - I tried a twist n curl but the ends didn't dry over night so it turned into a puff/bun the next day :-/ I'll try again this weekend!! I had my boyfriend hide my flat irons so I'm not temped to rollerset lol.. he can't be swayed.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 15, 2012)

Currently working on my Etsy store and still DCing my braids from last night. I'm actually looking forward to rebraiding my hair. Weird huh?


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 15, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Thanks everyone for the kindest welcomes ; ) I have a question. How often is everyone who are wearing their buns taking it down? I am taking my bun down daily but I make sure in the morning I put it right up into a bun. I hope that's okay for the challenge. At night it goes into braids. Let me know so I can twick if neccessary.



Growingmyhairlong.  That is really nice style.  You've got me putting on my judges robes.  What you're doing with your hair sounds cool to me.  I'm just going to call NappyNelle and faithVA because I didn't make the rules to the challenge.

Leslie_C.  Little man is too CUTE.  I just love his expression.  He's got one of those thinking smiles.  Oh I bet you have fun with him.  How old is he?

Great question, here is my .  I've been natural waaay to long for the length of my hair.  I'm the poster child for what happens when you don't care for your hair. It's been over 10 years.  If only I had a regimen and protected it ...sigh....I'd be sitting on it now.  I got a really bad perm years ago (burned scalp, scarring, trip to Dr.) and I said 'that's enough of that'.  Baggying will definitely help in these cooler months.  I do the M&S spritz combo.  Naptural85 baggied under hats on her way to work during the winter months.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS4X_c7I-8A&feature=plcp

oh and here's a transitioning video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyc3eMx97hY

BTW, you and your little bag are cracking me up.  Only because my small too

Nonie.  I saw your post and hollered. I'm laughing now. Some of us have just been picking your brain.  Thank you, you are too generous.

NikkiQ.  I do the same thing  That's 'me time'.


----------



## Monaleezza (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, I have a question.. I've just had a bandu knot out and without combing the fallen curls how do you go from a braid out, twist out, Bknot out, to co-washing without combing first to prevent tangles when the water hits your hair?

Because I'm not sure how to do this it reduced the frequency that I wash (twice weekly) because I don't want to comb my hair more often than that. And would actually prefer not to comb if possible.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 15, 2012)

Leslie_C

i dont have a picture (no current access to camera)...but what i did was i made 3 ponytails on each side of my head 1 in front, 1 in middle and 1 in back...then i twisted them and then kind of twisted them together and pinned the.   i pulled the ends of the back ponytail through the loops of the middle and first and pinned it.  i re-did it, but it doesnt look as good as the first time i did it...boooo


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 15, 2012)

Tonight I'm going to start taking down these braids. I made it 2.5 weeks. Go me!  Because I have a lot of new growth in the crown along with some pretty loose braids, I think it is time to remove them. Next time I am going to do them smaller like I said before.

**Random** Last night the top of my stove caught fire while I was trying to cook dinner. I freaked out, but got it together long enough to put it out with flour. I have just managed to calm myself down completely. Apparently there was some spilled grease on the range that I didn't see and it went up when I walked over to the sink. The entire downstairs was smokey and my son was playing in the living room.  Thank God it wasn't worse. From now on I will be checking the stove thoroughly.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 15, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> Hello to my sisters in protective styling lol...been MIA for a couple days or so...nothing special was done this weekend to my hair other than M&Sing...went out of town to hang with some close fam and took my little man to Boo at the Zoo and we had a lot of fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm working on the mini braids now...will post pics when I'm done, but it may not be until tomorrow


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 15, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> Tonight I'm going to start taking down these braids. I made it 2.5 weeks. Go me!  Because I have a lot of new growth in the crown along with some pretty loose braids, I think it is time to remove them. Next time I am going to do them smaller like I said before.
> 
> **Random** Last night the top of my stove caught fire while I was trying to cook dinner. I freaked out, but got it together long enough to put it out with flour. I have just managed to calm myself down completely. Apparently there was some spilled grease on the range that I didn't see and it went up when I walked over to the sink. The entire downstairs was smokey and my son was playing in the living room.  Thank God it wasn't worse. From now on I will be checking the stove thoroughly.



BraunSugar.  I'm glad you were able to put it out.  That just sounds scary.  Glad you and little man are safe.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 15, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> @BraunSugar.  I'm glad you were able to put it out.  That just sounds scary.  Glad you and little man are safe.



Thank you. I was a wreck all night and I didn't sleep well at all. The house still smells a little bit like smoke, but we are doing fine and the stove still works. I cleaned the crap out of it though to make sure no more random fires happen.


----------



## isawstars (Oct 15, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> Thank you. I was a wreck all night and I didn't sleep well at all. The house still smells a little bit like smoke, but we are doing fine and the stove still works. I cleaned the crap out of it though to make sure no more random fires happen.



Oh wow... I am glad you are okay.  That's scary stuff.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 15, 2012)

Is it too late to join this challenge?


----------



## jprayze (Oct 15, 2012)

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> I have a couple of questions since there are so many naturals in this thread...
> 
> How long have you guys been natural and did you transition or BC? If you transitioned, how long did you transition?
> 
> ...



While I have BC'd 2 times (which I absolutely loved), this last time I transitioned for 2.5 yrs! I was natural from 2002 to 2008.  I relaxed for 1 yr and transitioned.  The 6 yrs that I was natural was the worst.  I didn't know how to care of my hair properly, it never grew past a certain point, I had a shorter different texture section in the middle of head that was hard to deal with (it disappeared now lol) and my natural hair always ended up looking like a Jheri curl.  My straightened natural hair reverted all the time and was always getting puffy and big.  So I relaxed our of pure frustration.  The last yr of my transition was with LHCF and things have sooo much better.  And now natural again, my hair is healthy and I know how to do something with it!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey @[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=64213" said:
			
		

> Froreal3  You and I are hitting APL this year huh?  Sounds like you're having a fun weekend.  I'm probably going to do a protein treatment next week.  My hair is porous and that is the one treatment that has made a difference in the journey.



Girl, I hope to hit APL by summer 2013. I've never had hair past my shoulders, so it would be nice to see. I will probably get extension twists or braids in after this challenge is over because I will be working out a lot and I don't want to mess with my hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 15, 2012)

isawstars said:


> Are there any PS practices that you want to improve?  Something you know you should be doing but you keep putting it off?
> 
> For me it's moisturizing/oiling my ends.  I don't know why but I am always lazy when it comes to that and after reading an article about the importance of it... I am going to try harder to make it a habit.  it's just with 20+ twists... it seems to be a pain.  It seems like a lot of you have made that habit... I need to stop slacking!



I section my twists off in about for sections and spray em with my water/conditioner/oil spritz. Then I seal the ends w/castor oil. Takes about 3 minutes.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 15, 2012)

IMFOCSD Your hair looks great! 
judy4all Sending well wishes your way for a healthy rest of your pregnancy and baby boy! And yes, I think you should chill on stylists for now.

Nonie does your hair feel dryer when you use no products?


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 15, 2012)

My primary style is burning, I have a mesh donut from Sally's I wear and another hair toy 



I take down the bun at night m&s and pin or plait it til the morning. I use NTM leave in, organix coconut moisturizer and oil, argan oil, and Shea butter moisturizer 

My hair is relaxed
I hope to maintain thickness, and hopefully be able to have a thick even hemline. 
I plan to wear my hair out this weekend for my college homecoming, but I'm pretty sure ill get lazy-if I wear it out ill roll it on green rollers, and have it out like a loose spiral set
Here is my starting pic, not the best because I just took out my donut 



found a better pic 


Sept pic


Ladies, how do those of you who use a foundation for your bun keep it up multiple days?


----------



## jprayze (Oct 15, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> I got my hair flat ironed on Friday and been swanging my hair ever since.   I will be back in buns tomorrow...I promise...ok I hope



I'm backkkk!!!!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 15, 2012)

jprayze

What hair color do you use by the way? Really nice especially for Fall.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 15, 2012)

CafedeBelleza.    Got you in here


----------



## Nonie (Oct 15, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> @IMFOCSD Your hair looks great!
> @judy4all Sending well wishes your way for a healthy rest of your pregnancy and baby boy! And yes, I think you should chill on stylists for now.
> 
> @Nonie does your hair feel dryer when you use no products?


 
Froreal3, I stopped using products in 2001 so it feels normal to me. It may feel dry to others who are used to stuff on their hair, but I consider dry hair hair that is hard, but my hair is so soft so to me its got plenty of internal moisture. Products feel icky and yucky to me , while my bare hair feels clean and doesn't transfer grease to everything I lean on plus it just smells like conditioner. I only use product if wearing my hair out because I need slip to comb it but I appreciate shrinkage then because I can't stand to have product-laden hair touching my skin. When I do use product, my hair does feel smoother and cool so it feels good to touch and of course is easy to comb but other than that, I am happier when my hair has nothing on it. It does make my regimen a breeze too not to have to worry about applying stuff. My scalp also appreciates the experience of not having stuff getting on it. It's like since I stopped using products, baggying just encourages sebum production so that my hair and scalp never feel dry.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 15, 2012)

Top Knot Bun

I have a fever.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 15, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Top Knot Bun
> 
> I have a fever.



NappyNelle I hope you feel better!


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 15, 2012)

Me too NappyNelle. Looking good in that picture.  I think there's something going around.


----------



## -PYT (Oct 15, 2012)

Leslie_C Hey girl.  I think the ACV rinse was a good alternative to shampooing my twists...didn't disturb things as much and cause frizz.  I'll probably do it again in a couple days.  

NappyNelle I hope you feel better, love!  How do you stretch your hair for such a bodacious bun?  And don't tell me its full of air and deceiving lol  It's VOLUPTUOUS!


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 16, 2012)

IMFOCSD said:


> Hi @Leslie_C Thank u & I am actually texlaxed and the last 2-3 inches are bone straight which i so dont like lol. I will be trimming for a while which means i will be apl for a while


@IMFOCSD Wow your hair is amazingly thick! It looks natural and I just thought it was sleek bc it had been blow dried and oiled or something. Nice hair lady!


@NappyNelle do you have any pics of when you big chopped at 15 months? One of my tentative BC dates is my birthday May 5 and it would make me exacty 15 months. Id like to have an idea of how much hair I MIGHT have at that point lol.

@Growingmyhairlong your hairstyle is really cute! I uses to wear my bun to bed, but then I started thinking maybe that was a culprit in some of my breakage in the back/middle part of my hair (demarcation line) so now Ive been taking down and putting in 4 braids or bantu knots after moisturizing and sealing. I think I was encouraging tangling and matting back there by not taming it or stretching it at all.




NikkiQ said:


> Currently working on my Etsy store and still DCing my braids from last night. I'm actually looking forward to rebraiding my hair. Weird huh?


 
@NikkiQ what kind of shop do you have on Etsy? Link please!  I enjoy doing my hair too!

@MeowMix thanks for the insight and videos and thanks for the compliment on my sweet pea! Thats my heart! I hope by the time I chop I can do at least 10 different styles fairly well. Im not counting on being able to cornrow or being able to flat twist in different directions though!



Monaleezza said:


> Ok, I have a question.. I've just had a bandu knot out and without combing the fallen curls how do you go from a braid out, twist out, Bknot out, to co-washing without combing first to prevent tangles when the water hits your hair?
> 
> Because I'm not sure how to do this it reduced the frequency that I wash (twice weekly) because I don't want to comb my hair more often than that. And would actually prefer not to comb if possible.


 
@Monaleezzza I always prepoo before washing and I tend to lightly finger detangle then. I wash with CON Argan Oil shampoo and it has a lot of slip. If cowashing Trader Joes Nourish Spa or Suave Coconut give me good slip. Pretty bun BTW.




NappyNelle said:


> Top Knot Bun
> 
> I have a fever.


 
@NappyNelle feel better soon hun!

BraunSugar glad you and baby boy are safe! Its scary when something like that happens and you think of how bad it could have been.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 16, 2012)

CafedeBelleza said:
			
		

> My primary style is burning, I have a mesh donut from Sally's I wear and another hair toy
> 
> I take down the bun at night m&s and pin or plait it til the morning. I use NTM leave in, organix coconut moisturizer and oil, argan oil, and Shea butter moisturizer
> 
> ...


 
Hi, I use a foundation...the funny thing is when I started with this challenge...2 challenges ago, I could barely cover it and now it's hard to get my all my hair tucked in. But it's still good for shape.

Generally I don't sleep in it and I change my bun almost every day. I have morning and night things to do to my scalp...MN in the am and EO blend at night. However, I did my bun tonight, low and to the side which is super comfortable for sleeping. I tried a extra large satin scarf over it all, so I will be interested in seeing how long I can keep this in. So I will let you know! Btw I sealed my ends (heavy) really good on Sunday.

Before (April 2012)



After (today)


----------



## jprayze (Oct 16, 2012)

[USER=60381]Fhrizzball[/USER] said:
			
		

> jprayze
> 
> What hair color do you use by the way? Really nice especially for Fall.



Thank you!  Believe it or not, i have not used any hair color for over a year and had multiple trims since then so it's all gone.  Earlier this year up until May, I was using Sun-In.  The spray on stuff that makes your hair get lighter in the sun...it's peroxide and conditioners.  But in an effort to make healthier hair choices, I gave it up. After repeated use, my hair was like the pic below...actually I'm a natural 2 (my mom says 1b if I put some oil on it <lol>).



Since June, I've only been using honey as a lightening agent...the fact that it is humectant sure doesn't hurt.  It's part of my prepoo...honey, avocado oil, and ORS Replenishing.  I keep it on at least 1 hour.  With things like this you don't know exactly what color it will turn out.  A couple weeks ago, I did after wash treatment for lightening plus I could eat all the Ingredients if I wanted-- honey, cinnamon, and lemon juice.  And my final rinse was chamomile tea infused with rosemary.  (Chamomile also has lightening effects.) so my current hair color is the result of that latest treatment...it seemed to really warm up my color.

Sorry I never give a short answer!!!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 16, 2012)

So today I took out my braids and my hair was not working for me this morning. No matter how many buns I tried it felt and look horrible. So I drenched it with water and put Cantu Shea butter in it and did s wet bun. I think tonight I will cowash and wet bun again tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 16, 2012)

Leslie_C it's all handmade jewelry. I'm just getting started so there aren't too many pieces on there yet.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/NikkiQCreations


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2012)

washing and bunning today.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 16, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> I have a couple of questions since there are so many naturals in this thread...
> 
> How long have you guys been natural and did you transition or BC? If you transitioned, how long did you transition?
> 
> ...


 
@Leslie_C - I've been natural for a little over a year. Would be 2 if I didn't relax before . I transitioned for about 5-6 months then chopped. I really had no choice, the last domincan blow-out threw my relaxed hair into a fit!

I was in kinky twists and braids for the longest, and just started wearing my hair. I too am style challenged, and I had no clue how to style a couple inches of hair, and just working with these new inches I got  . 

So far what's been working for me is to GHE(a slight difference from baggy method, but not much of a difference) - since I am trying to keep my mini-twists in for 3-4 weeks (I can't wash cause they just unravel) I usally moisturize with whatever is on the dresser, focus on ends and oil mostly with EVCO (its light and penetrates, and keeps my hair feeling oh so good!). I put my twists, into a style - usually 2 flat twists and wear this for the week. When I am home a scarf usually goes on immediately. At night I put on a du-rag, then plastic cap, another scarf/hair net, then hat (the 2nd scarf is to prevent the hat from slipping off). My hair is soft and moist in the am. I take the 2 flat twists down on Fridays, moisturize and seal, then back in on Sunday night. I'm hair lazy. 

You don't have to wear the a hat for GHE, but it helps generate more moisture, plus for some reason I like sleeping in a hat .  When I leave the house, 95% of the time I have on a scarf and some hat.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been using AOHSR as my leave in and sealing with GSO. Yeah. My hair is damn near flawless.  Gonna use it for a few weeks and see if I keep getting great results.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks[everyone! I'm trying to feel better now, and actually eat before I leave the house.

MENTION=292856]BraunSugar[/USER] omg! I'm so glad you're ok.

-PYT  I let my hair dry in six braids to make this bun. I took the picture after it got frizzy and smaller in the rain.

Leslie_C Yes, I have photos.  lol







There are more silly pictures in my fotki: http://public.fotki.com/nelle11236/bbbh/newly-nappy/2006/nappy-nelle!/


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Start by Sharing:

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?  2 strand twists and buns
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?cowash, weekly dc with oil rinse
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?natural, but have a few relaxed strands on top from wearing  weaves
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? growth and thickness
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?will not be wearing my hair out will restyle immediately
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

We look forward to cooperative learning. Post your questions, frustrations, and trials. Share any tips that you may have to make this challenge more effective for all of us! We look forward to hearing your tips, suggestions, and questions.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 16, 2012)

redid my twists with some aloe vera gel..they were looking kinda messy with hairs sticking out of them smh. The scurl gel is cool but it provides no hold.


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Oct 16, 2012)

MeowMix said:
			
		

> Kimeshajohnson. Very pretty.  Just curious, how long are you keeping them in?
> 
> I'll probably have them in for 2-3 weeks. Well see how well they do. I hope I quoted this right. Lolzyz


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a confession to make... last week I wore a bantu-knot-out/twist-out style everyday... 

But yesterday, I washed my hair and it's now in a bun with a flat twist in the front.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 16, 2012)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=252932" said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/URL];17054525]Leslie_C it's all handmade jewelry. I'm just getting started so there aren't too many pieces on there yet.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/NikkiQCreations


 
I checked out your site and I will definitely be back. Very pretty! Do you make hair jewelry as well?


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 16, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I checked out your site and I will definitely be back. Very pretty! Do you make hair jewelry as well?



Not yet,but I have a few ideas I'll be cranking out soon. I thought about all the hair candy the LHCF ladies like so you know I gotta do it lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 16, 2012)

jprayze please me know how that works.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 16, 2012)

[USER=365687]CafedeBelleza[/USER] said:
			
		

> jprayze please me know how that works.



It didn't work!  It was too loose when i woke up.  I'm going to redo it every morning.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 16, 2012)

jprayze your hair is BEAUTIFUL!

NappyNelle  I hope you feel better hunny 

Attempted upside down flat twists....and did a rod set on my bang


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 16, 2012)

^^^Attempted?  ACCOMPLISHED.  I just knew you were coming up in here.  Thank you bajandoc86


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 16, 2012)

MeowMix thanx hun!  

Leslie_C Sorry I didn't get back to answer you yesterday...my internet wasn't working. As you can see I decided to go with a combination of both suggestions.....Blow out updo plus rod set.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 16, 2012)

OK so I did a dust on my ends tonight and tomorrow I will cowash and wet bun


----------



## -PYT (Oct 16, 2012)

bajandoc86 Your hair can do no wrong!  Perfection!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 17, 2012)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I've been using AOHSR as my leave in and sealing with GSO. Yeah. My hair is damn near flawless.  Gonna use it for a few weeks and see if I keep getting great results.


 
tapioca_pudding keep us posted---that is one of the few products I havent got around to trying lol...but its top on my list along with GPB since they get great reviews and are available on the ground.



NappyNelle said:


> Thanks[everyone! I'm trying to feel better now, and actually eat before I leave the house.
> 
> @Leslie_C Yes, I have photos.  lol


NappyNelle THANK YOU so much because it gives me hope that I can BC at 15 months or even possibly 12 months bc that is plenty of hair! If I have anywhere near that amount Im fine with it  Its funny bc I wanted to long term transition for 2 years + initially, but Im falling more and more in love with my natural hair and getting more resentment for these stringy ends! If I can do a puff that can be tucked into a bun and still manage to do some updos Ill be fine! Im excited! 12 monthis is February 5 and 15 months is May 5 which is my birthday! That would be pretty symbolic!

NYRICAN1 welcome to the challenge!



Poohbear said:


> I have a confession to make... last week I wore a bantu-knot-out/twist-out style everyday...
> 
> But yesterday, I washed my hair and it's now in a bun with a flat twist in the front.


 
Poohbear-tisk tisk! Its ok, you can make up for it by skipping some out days lol.



NikkiQ said:


> Not yet,but I have a few ideas I'll be cranking out soon. I thought about all the hair candy the LHCF ladies like so you know I gotta do it lol
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


NikkiQ I love your shop and DEFINITELY keep us posted on hair candy-Im obsessed with it!


bajandoc86 that style you posted is another masterpiece, as usual! You are about to get unicorn status bc I dont think u are capable of looking bad lol.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 17, 2012)

fold under "bun" with the front & sides rolled & pinned.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 17, 2012)

washed and bunned.  my regular ole bun. nothing major.  my bun is starting to get more fuller and juicy!  i can't wait to see what it will look like at the end of the year!


----------



## isawstars (Oct 17, 2012)

retwisted and washed my hair today.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm taking down my braids. Moving at a snail's pace because I'm not really focused. I think I will be done with it tomorrow. This is the only part I don't like about mini braids.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 17, 2012)

So I cowashed this morning and wet bummed sealing with vaseline. Nothing special but I will post pictures when u get to work.


----------



## KimPossibli (Oct 17, 2012)

what it looked like just before I decided to redo. 

I'm loving this challenge.

my ssks are at aminimum and I love it!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 17, 2012)

Itgirl said:


> what it looked like just before I decided to redo.
> 
> I'm loving this challenge.
> 
> my ssks are at aminimum and I love it!



I like it. Pretty!!!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 17, 2012)

My wet bun with Vaseline plain and simple


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 17, 2012)

Pictures of my hair style this morning:












I was able to do the bun loosely without having to loop the ponytail holder twice! I was excited.  

When I washed my hair the other day, I did not blowdry. I airdried in 10 twists using Shea Moisture mist and curl enhancing smoothie. Airdrying in the twists helped with giving my hair texture and bulk for the bun.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 17, 2012)

I washed and retwist my hair on 10/14/2012














Just keeping it simple right now.


----------



## isawstars (Oct 17, 2012)

Poohbear

What products did you use when you washed your hair?  Your hair looks very moisturized!  I am trying to increase my moisture levels so my hair looks like that.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 17, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> bajandoc86 that style you posted is another masterpiece, as usual! *You are about to get unicorn status bc I dont think u are capable of looking bad lol.*



  Ah Leslie_C you've done it again.  I'm just laughing and co-signing.

Oh snap, everybody, it was picture day and I missed it.  Thank you Itgirl, Poohbear &rsmith.

BraunSugar.  Sounds like you're in a marathon.  I know your hair is going to be fierce when you get done.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 17, 2012)

isawstars said:


> Poohbear
> 
> What products did you use when you washed your hair?  Your hair looks very moisturized!  I am trying to increase my moisture levels so my hair looks like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



isawstars - I washed my hair with Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo, and I conditioned my hair for a few minutes with Aussie Moist Conditioner.

After I shampooed and conditioned, I wrapped my hair in a microfiber turbie twist towel to soak up excess water. 

Then I sprayed my hair with Shea Moisture Organic Coconut & Hibiscus Hold & Shine Hair Moisture Mist and applied Shea Moisture Organic Coconut & Hibiscus Curl Enhancing Smoothie to sections of my hair. 

Then I flat twisted my hair to airdry. Then in the morning, I unraveled the twists and put it in a bun.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, I don't post for two days and yall talking up a storm!

bajandoc86 that style is super cute. I tried flat twisting the back of my hair a few weeks ago and the parts didn't come out right. I think I mentioned before that I need another mirror in my bathroom. lol

Poohbear Your bun looks juicy! I love the Elasta Shampoo and Aussie Moist too. 

rsmith Simple is the best way.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 17, 2012)

^^^I know I love it.  Totally guilty of the  here.   I got a real nice parting comb from kimmaytube's store.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 17, 2012)

i wish i could braid.  i can do single braids, but not french braids or cornrows.  i wanted to do 2 french braids on my head, but since my fingers arent nimble enough for me to really get the technique, i cant.  boosauce. i can only do flat twists.  damn working with 3 pieces of hair!!!


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 17, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> i wish i could braid.  i can do single braids, but not french braids or cornrows.  i wanted to do 2 french braids on my head, but since my fingers arent nimble enough for me to really get the technique, i cant.  boosauce. i can only do flat twists.  damn working with 3 pieces of hair!!!



youwillrise - I didn't know how to french braid at all until I watched this video and kept practicing with my own hair over and over: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLspZ5bof7o


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 17, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> youwillrise - I didn't know how to french braid at all until I watched this video and kept practicing with my own hair over and over: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLspZ5bof7o





i'll watch the video later!  thanks.

ive watched videos on it...i think it's just that i have clumsy fingers hahaha. i suck at doing things with my hands. which is why i stick to very very simple styles. 

but maybe this one will help.


----------



## KimPossibli (Oct 17, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> I like it. Pretty!!!


 
lol I think it looks busted. I rode that a bit too long, I was off island and lazy so I rode that out almost 7 days..


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 17, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Pictures of my hair style this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

This style is beautiful. Everyone is making me miss my natural hair. I relaxed because it saves me time in my day but seeing all these beautiful thick hairstyles is making me a little envious.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 17, 2012)

Itgirl said:


> lol I think it looks busted. I rode that a bit too long, I was off island and lazy so I rode that out almost 7 days..


 

I hear what you are saying but I just love thick natural hair. So if it's perfectly neat or not I think thick beautiful hair is very pretty. Of course we are more critical of ourselves but you have beatiful hair and the style doesn't look bad to me.


----------



## g.lo (Oct 18, 2012)

I cowashed my hair yesterday and did a kind of "wet twisted banana clip bun".
I think i will be bunning more instead of 2 strands twist. we will see how it goes 
Also i don't use brushes or combs anymore, my hair don't like brushes, so for about six weeks now i have been using only my fingers and hands to style!


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 18, 2012)

I've been twisting for daysss, I feel like I'll never finish, but once these are in I'm really going to try to keep them for like a month. They're sooo tiny I have no idea why I went so small.


----------



## isawstars (Oct 18, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> I've been twisting for daysss, I feel like I'll never finish, but once these are in I'm really going to try to keep them for like a month. They're sooo tiny I have no idea why I went so small.



Victoria44  I wanna see pics of your progress!!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 18, 2012)

Leslie_C..... @ unicorn status. LOL. Trust me when I tell you, my hair has looked CRAZY sometimes, especially more so in the early part of my HHJ. I couldn't flat twist, cornrow, part straight, do rod sets....NOTHING. Mess. LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 18, 2012)

Me and these fuzzy wuzzy ends of mine are gonna have a knock down drag out fight soon. No matter what I do to these things, they always fuzz up. Ughhhhh!


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Oct 18, 2012)

Twists are coming down tomorrow, and will be re-twisted by Sunday!


----------



## g.lo (Oct 18, 2012)

wash day today, and i got a surprise package from my bestie who lives in the US.
She sent me the full range of luv naturals products, i will report and hopefully with pics!


----------



## gennatay (Oct 18, 2012)

has anyone ever used one of these to make a bun. I bought this from Ebay and wanted to hear if anyone had any reviews.

Bun Maker


----------



## thehappyserver (Oct 18, 2012)

I need to wash, dc and twist today. I have been slacking this week, I've just been so tired.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 18, 2012)

gennatay said:


> has anyone ever used one of these to make a bun. I bought this from Ebay and wanted to hear if anyone had any reviews.
> 
> Bun Maker


 
I haven't, but looks interesting...I'm wondering what other buns can be done with this, besides the donut.


----------



## MsDee14 (Oct 18, 2012)

Still in the twists I installed 2 weeks ago. Will be wearing my hair out this weekend and will go back in twists Sunday night. I think I will do these twists relatively small so I can keep them in for 3 weeks.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 18, 2012)

gennatay said:


> has anyone ever used one of these to make a bun. I bought this from Ebay and wanted to hear if anyone had any reviews.
> 
> Bun Maker



I tried a version of this when my hair was shorter. It didn't work for me as I couldn't get all my curls to separate and I had various layers. Perhaps on super stretched hair I would've have a better success. If you decide to try it do post pictures as I'm just generally styling impaired.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 18, 2012)

As promised, my mini braids for October.  They will stay in until November 19th [5 weeks].

Main picture:  my braids after DC, cowash, and LOC
3 pictures on top:  my braids before DC, cowash, and LOC
3 pictures on the bottom:  my braids after DC, cowash, and LOC


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 18, 2012)

I am almost done removing these braids!!! Like I said before, I haven't been 100% focused on getting them out in a timely manner which is my own fault, but I can still complain if I want to.  I'm going to wear a WnG for a few days then I'll decide if I'm going to bun or do some mini twists. I wanted to do some braids again but I need to wait until amnesia sets in before I do another set.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 18, 2012)

jesusislove1526 Your braids came out great!!!


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 18, 2012)

past few days, ive been rinsing/conditioning and bunning in the shower (well, rolling the sides/front & bunning the back).  i find it easier to do styles like this in the shower...i have so much trouble getting bun styles done outside of the shower.  the water pressure and super wetness makes things work better.  i dont know why i ever try to do certain styles outside of the shower.  

so yeah, im on a bun kick now.  i'll keep doing that until im bored.  it's working so far.


----------



## g.lo (Oct 18, 2012)

jesusislove1526, lovely braids!!!!
I am Dc right now!


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 18, 2012)

isawstars I haven't finished yet but I took this pic today... I'll get a closer shot and post later.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow we've got some 'marathon stylist' up in here.  You all seriously have me thinking about doing minis.

jesusislove1526.  Your braids are NICE. I really like the way you put together that pictorial.  Thank you.

Victoria44.  You weren't kidding when you said that you made them small.  On top of that you have a lot of hair and length.  Really nice job.  :notworthy


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey ladies. I'm still in my twists. Going to keep them in for one more week. I need to get some new banana clips and what not to keep them looking cute. I joined a gym the other day and so far I've worked out twice this week. My plan is to work out for four days a week, then up it to five. 

I purchased the Magic Star jumbo and mini rake set. I will dc with ORS Replenishing Pak this weekend as well. Hopefully I will see less breakage.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 18, 2012)

Victoria44 Wow, you are so patient! I remember I used to do really really small twists...I don't have the time nor patience anymore! They look beautiful.

jesusislove1526 Your braids came out great!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't have the patience for all dem eeny beeny twists...no ma'am!  plus i'd HATE takedown. Mini anything ain't for me. I do love to see them on others tho....

Victoria44 lovely!

How y'all ladies doing today?


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 18, 2012)

Victoria44, do you twist on hair that is wet or blown dry?  They look very nice!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 18, 2012)

Wondering if I can wear this same bun style for another week!  I get so restless with styles.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 18, 2012)

jprayze.  Oh somebody has got the itch.

bajandoc86.  Things could be better but at the same time they could be a lot worse.  How are you?

Froreal3.  Looks like you're starting New Years resolutions early.  Can you do some workouts for me? :wink2:


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm on my phone, but I just met a silver fox that looked like she could be jprayze's mama. Her hair was gorgeous, BSLish, and in a banana clip. Aow!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 18, 2012)

MeowMix 

I'm ok....had a rough beginning to my day - emergency case set back my elective list almost 2 hrs . 

I should be studying - instead I'm waiting on my SO to come by, but he's taking so LONG - his day has been full with court/meetings at his law firm AND training at the army base. *pouts*

I shouldn't complain tho...cause tonight he's coming by in his uniform!  I love me a man in uniform.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 18, 2012)

omg look at the hair porn! Victoria44 and jesusislove1526 how much are you two charging to do my hair this weekend?


----------



## LilMissRed (Oct 18, 2012)

will be taking my twists down tomorrow and retwisting no later than Sunday.. for whatever reason my twists don't seem to last as long as they used to uggghhh


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 18, 2012)

I will be redoing my twists tomorrw...only made it to five days but they look a HM lol. My head has been itching a lot which makes me scratch and causes my twists to look messy at the top...hmmm what kind of style will I chose...

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 19, 2012)

So since I started working out, I have been cowashing my hair after. I tried Nature's Gate daily conditioner and that made it a tangly mess so I'll just be using that as a prepoo. I picked up the Cantu Deep Conditioner from their natural line and I really like it. It's wonderfully thick and not full of crap ingredients. 

How often do you girls cowash and do you find that the added manipulation isn't detrimental to your hair? Also do you detangle with each cowash?


----------



## virtuenow (Oct 19, 2012)

Does anyone else like the look and feel of their wet twists?  How do you maintain the wet look & feel-- w/o actually re-wetting it.  I wash/co-rinse daily and my twists have so much bounce, shine and movement.  Will a hair milk do it--- a gel perhaps...anyone?  May have to start a separate thread for this.


----------



## g.lo (Oct 19, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Does anyone else like the look and feel of their wet twists?  How do you maintain the wet look & feel-- w/o actually re-wetting it.  I wash/co-rinse daily and my twists have so much bounce, shine and movement.  Will a hair milk do it--- a gel perhaps...anyone?  May have to start a separate thread for this.



agree with you, my question is  how do you prevent the frizz?


----------



## virtuenow (Oct 19, 2012)

g.lo said:


> agree with you, my question is  how do you prevent the frizz?



Yes, when it dries it tends to have some frizz and less bouncy.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm feeling the itch to try and bun my hair. Already planning on taking these braids down this weekend. Might try the MzSwift banding method to stretch my hair and give bunning a try.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## g.lo (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

just curious to find out if any of you ladies who do double strands twist have experienced any ssk at all? I have noticed that i have more since i started my twist reggieerplexed!


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 19, 2012)

Still here ladies! My twisted bun is my best friend these days. We hang tight! lol.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm still in twist.  Probaby leave in for another week and a half.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 19, 2012)

@g.lo I had problems with ssk's when I did mini twist. Now, that I do them bigger and I dont have a problem. I also blow dry my hair straigh when I twist. It makes it easier for me.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 19, 2012)

I am in the process of taking down my twists. I will NEVER twist my hair again. The style was cute and I loved showing off the length but I have sooooo many knots. It's crazy! Single strand, double strand, multiple strands...just a bunch of knots and I'm not Kimmaytube and refuse to pick them out with a safety pin. I will not allow a style to hinder my progress so I will be back in a bun starting toady. No more twists for me!


----------



## g.lo (Oct 19, 2012)

rsmith said:


> @g.lo I had problems with ssk's when I did mini twist. Now, that I do them bigger and I dont have a problem. I also blow dry my hair straigh when I twist. It makes it easier for me.



thanks!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 19, 2012)

Totally OT but I'm over here trying to come up with some hair candy to add to the store  Any suggestions Leslie_C and jprayze?


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 19, 2012)

g.lo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> just curious to find out if any of you ladies who do double strands twist have experienced any ssk at all? I have noticed that i have more since i started my twist reggieerplexed!



g.lo Do you seal your ends with a heavy oil or butter? That helped me.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 19, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I am in the process of taking down my twists. I will NEVER twist my hair again. The style was cute and I loved showing off the length but I have sooooo many knots. It's crazy! Single strand, double strand, multiple strands...just a bunch of knots and I'm not Kimmaytube and refuse to pick them out with a safety pin. I will not allow a style to hinder my progress so I will be back in a bun starting toady. No more twists for me!





I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 19, 2012)

Fhrizzball.  I co-wash 2-3x/wk.  I'm cowashing in cornrows which I think protects my hair while I'm manipulating it.  How are you wearing your hair?  Are you washing in braids?

virtuenow.  After looking at BraunSugar's Flaxseed WnG, I'm thinking flaxseed gel might do it.  What do you think BraunSugar?  Thank you for letting me copy this.

LaFemmeNaturelle Aw man.  I guess the positive is that your regi is on point and your recognized it early. 

Hey NappyNelle.  How's the job?


----------



## BGT (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Ladies! I will be joining. This will be my first challenge in a few years.  I'm getting a touch-up tomorrow so I'll take a picture then 

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Bunning
2.	What is your style maintenance regimen? Co-wash 2-3 times per week
3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Relaxed
4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Thicker, fuller ends
5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days
6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## BGT (Oct 19, 2012)

Earlier this week, I went to CVS and got some headbands and clips since they were BOGO free. I ordered some toys yesterday from Amazon. 4 toys for a total of $8.15, which included shipping!

$2.26







$1.65






$1.25






$2.99. This was actually 1 cent and I paid $2.98 shipping.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 19, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Totally OT but I'm over here trying to come up with some hair candy to add to the store  Any suggestions @Leslie_C and @jprayze?


 
Anything to dress up buns would be great!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 19, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> @Fhrizzball.  I co-wash 2-3x/wk.  I'm cowashing in cornrows which I think protects my hair while I'm manipulating it.  How are you wearing your hair?  Are you washing in braids?



I usually wear braidout/twistout buns and I wash my hair in twisted sections. I end up having to detangle regardless but I may just switch to solely finger detangling as opposed to also using a comb and see if that helps.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 19, 2012)

BGT said:
			
		

> Earlier this week, I went to CVS and got some headbands and clips since they were BOGO free. I ordered some toys yesterday from Amazon. 4 toys for a total of $8.15, which included shipping!
> 
> $2.26
> 
> ...



How long is your hair? Mine is SL and I always feel like the cute bun accessories never work for my length.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BGT (Oct 19, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> How long is your hair? Mine is SL and I always feel like the cute bun accessories never work for my length.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I'm about APL-BSL. Haven't measured or taken pictures in years.  This diagram looks simple.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 19, 2012)

BGT said:
			
		

> I'm about APL-BSL. Haven't measured or taken pictures in years.  This diagram looks simple.



I think I have something like this at home, but haven't even thought about trying it in almost a year. I'll try it today; maybe my bun won't look anorexic. Lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BGT (Oct 19, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> I think I have something like this at home, but haven't even thought about trying it in almost a year. I'll try it today; maybe my bun won't look anorexic. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I had a plastic one that was difficult to use. So hopefully these foam ones will work better.  BTW, I just realized that this






and this






Are the same thing.


----------



## isawstars (Oct 19, 2012)

looks great, Victoria44  My shoulders would hate me!!  I wish I could manage to do them that small.


Ladies, my twists are starting to touch my shoulders... I am worried about the friction.  But I don't feel cute when I pin them up.  Maybe I am not doing it right?  Or stylishly, ugh.  I suck at getting creative with twists.  

Anyone doing anything exciting (hair related) this weekend??  I might be getting my wen package today or tomorrow.  I am so excited.  I really hope it helps increase my moisture.  Anyone else trying out new products?  I love hearing reviews.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 19, 2012)

I must confess Im in a twist outty mood


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you ladies for the compliments  MeowMix Froreal3 bajandoc86 gvin89 NappyNelle


gvin89 I twist on hair that's been air dried in like 10 braids.  I've blow dried in the past, but its too much work lol.

NappyNelle  sorry, i need a personal hair stylist myself


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 19, 2012)

Finally done, took like 20-22 hrs!
















eta, excuse my pink face lol its my camera's front view erplexed


----------



## isawstars (Oct 19, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> Finally done, took like 20-22 hrs!
> 
> 
> eta, excuse my pink face lol its my camera's front view erplexed



Victoria44

GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 19, 2012)

Victoria44 said:
			
		

> Finally done, took like 20-22 hrs!
> 
> eta, excuse my pink face lol its my camera's front view erplexed



Love it! Victoria44, Your hair is beautiful! How long have you been natural? Do you mind sharing your regimen?


----------



## SimJam (Oct 19, 2012)

Victoria44 lovely!!!! 

Thats my ideal length (twisted) and I aint gonna stop till i get there


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 19, 2012)

SimJam said:
			
		

> Victoria44 lovely!!!!
> 
> Thats my ideal length (twisted) and I aint gonna stop till i get there



My thoughts exactly SimJam!


----------



## isawstars (Oct 19, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Love it! Victoria44, Your hair is beautiful! How long have you been natural? Do you mind sharing your regimen?



Yes, I'd like to know Victoria44 's regi and products too!


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 19, 2012)

isawstars gvin89 SimJam thanks so much ladies!

gvin89 My last relaxer was nov.2009, but I transitioned for 14 months, so I've been natural since Jan. 2011.  I have 2 yrs 10 months worth of natural hair on my head.

My regimen is really really simple

On wash day, I detangle my hair with a cheap rinse out condish and put it in 8-10 braids ( i leave a little room at the top so i can get to my scalp).  This is the only time i comb my hair throughout the whole two weeks

I use a regular sulfate shampoo, diluted with lots of water in an applicator bottle, and put it directly on my scalp, and wash twice.

Then I do a castor oil rinse, unbraiding each braid, applying a nickel size amnt of castor oil, and braiding them back up. I don't let it sit, I rinse as soon as i finish applying.

After rinsing I apply my deep conditioner, usually aubrey organics gpb or hsr, but deep conditioning has never made my hair feel amazing, i just do it because i feel like i should lol

Then i rinse, and apply my leave in, and seal with an oil on top.  When my hair is like 95% dry the next day, I rebraid the braids to give more stretch.

The key to my retention from when i started was protective styling like crazy, and being super gentle.  My moisture retention has only just begun from starting the castor oil rinses. Before then, no matter what, I had dry hair.  But yea, I just keep manipulation to a minimum and monitor my ends on a regular basis

Oh, I'm not loyal to most of the products I use.  I'll list them, and put 1 star next to the ones i like, and 2 stars next to the ones I love!

Detangling - herbal essence hello hydration
Shampooing - herbal essence totally twisted* ( I only like the smell)
Castor oil**-any brand on amazon
Deep conditioning- AO GPB / AO HSR
Leave in- kinky kurly knot today**
Moisturizers - Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie* qhemet biologics burdock root**


----------



## -PYT (Oct 19, 2012)

Victoria44 oooh so beautiful! Those look like the small ones I did last time! So worth it in the end though. 

so this has been a long week but last night I used my applicator bottle of castile soap and water to clean my scalp and then co washed with tresemme naturals. Hope to push these twists to November then redo them. Good job ladies, I've been lurking and thanking lol


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 19, 2012)

-PYT thanks! They remind me of your last set too, they were gorgeous. How long did you keep them in?


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 19, 2012)

Starting the process of taking these stupid braids out. So annoyed and frustrated with my hair right now.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 19, 2012)

MeowMix Yes the flaxseed gel would be great to use and not have to rewet the twists. It doesn't take forever to dry like other gels do either.

I finally got all of my mini braids out last night!!! 

 Styled my hair in a WnG today. I'll keep it another 2 days then convert to my next style.

Victoria44 That's it, I'm doing some super mini twists for my next style! Those are beautiful!!! I know they'll be easier to take down than the mini braids too.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 19, 2012)

Victoria44  Your twists are fantastic!!!


----------



## -PYT (Oct 19, 2012)

Victoria44 a month  I so enjoy mini twists because it's like you can enjoy your length and versatility without straightening!

NikkiQ I definitely get in those moods about my hair. What's got you feeling annoyed?


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 19, 2012)

-PYT said:


> Victoria44 a month  I so enjoy mini twists because it's like you can enjoy your length and versatility without straightening!
> 
> NikkiQ I definitely get in those moods about my hair. What's got you feeling annoyed?



Tired of fighting the fuzz. Just redid these things Wednesday and they already look a month old 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 19, 2012)

MeowMix I LOOOOVE IT!! Thankfully, no one has asked me stupid /prying/ unneccessary questions. I get to eat and drink when I want, I always have a plethora of seats to choose from, no one accuses me of doing drugs when I pull out my pillbox, I can wear what I want… AND MY GIRLS ARE AWESOME.

I really, really like this job. 

Victoria44  

I plan on twisting this weekend, so I'll be pampering my hair, starting tonight with an oil pre-poo.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 19, 2012)

Here is my bun from today. I started with the tall twisted bun, and then changed it to a looser tuck bun.

Try not to laugh too hard at my edges. I am diligently working on them, and I've pretty much stopped all brush usage.


----------



## Kb3auty (Oct 19, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay here we go!
> 
> *1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Mostly braids/Celies. Haven't had the guts to try a bun yet.
> 
> ...



That is some nice growth! congrats!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 19, 2012)

Kb3auty said:


> That is some nice growth! congrats!



 Thanks!!

Ladies,do any of you guys have a problem with your ends like this? Idk what to do. My BFF just thinks I should cut em off,but this ***** can grow 2" of hair in like 2 weeks so cutting hair is no big deal to her. 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 19, 2012)

NikkiQ Don't cut those ends off! When's the last time you dusted, how are you moisturizing your ends, are you braiding all the way to the ends, and have you considered smaller braids?


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 19, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> NikkiQ Don't cut those ends off! When's the last time you dusted, how are you moisturizing your ends, are you braiding all the way to the ends, and have you considered smaller braids?



I tend to dust ever 2 months or so while in braids. I can't braid to the end since my hair is so darn uneven. I twist the ends which is easier,but it never stays twisted. I apply SM yucca and aloe thickening growth milk or spray a Talijah Waajid or however you spell it product al over my ends daily or every other day. Even with smaller braids,I get the fluffy ends 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 20, 2012)

BraunSugar thanks! and yea, they're definitely easier to take down than braids, but if you wash frequently I think they get shorter than mini braids would.

jesusislove1526 thank you, and yours look amazing!

NikkiQ

Have you tried continuing the braid to the end by borrowing from other pieces?  I know it's not good to borrow when aiming for twist outs, but its very inconspicuous in braids, especially smaller ones, you just have to be careful in the take down.  I just think if its braided all the way down, the poofiness would be less drastic because its a tighter hold than twists at the end.  A lot of my braids are uneven at the ends too, and that's how i try to fix it.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 20, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> @NikkiQ
> 
> *Have you tried continuing the braid to the end by borrowing from other pieces?*  I know it's not good to borrow when aiming for twist outs, but its very inconspicuous in braids, especially smaller ones, you just have to be careful in the take down.  I just think if its braided all the way down, the poofiness would be less drastic because its a tighter hold than twists at the end.  A lot of my braids are uneven at the ends too, and that's how i try to fix it.



This is a good point. I have borrowed while braiding because my hair is layered. I've also coiled my ends too. It makes them look "neater" at the ends. 

I seal my ends with something heavy because my ends can get very dry in twists or braids if I don't seal my ends with a heavy oil.


----------



## virtuenow (Oct 20, 2012)

This thread is hard to understand b/c no one uses quotes!



			
				MeowMix;17080559
 
@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=10150" said:
			
		

> virtuenow[/URL]. After looking at BraunSugar's Flaxseed WnG, I'm thinking flaxseed gel might do it. What do you think @BraunSugar? Thank you for letting me copy this.


 
MeowMix I will check out the flaxseed.  I've been curious about it since Naptural85 did a video about it.

Victoria44 I think those are almost micro twists.  Good job & good retention.  How long will you keep those in?  I plan to do my next twist set in micro's and will leave them in a longer time (to make it count!).


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 20, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> This thread is hard to understand b/c no one uses quotes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol i should start quoting more

I'm really realllly going to try for a month, but the longest ive ever gone was 12 days   I think I'll have to maybe re-do the front half way through, just to play in my hair and get over the urge to take the whole thing out.

I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 20, 2012)

Thinking aloud...bunned all week like a good girl so...I think I will wash n go this weekend and start wet buns with banana clips on Monday.  Sounds like a plan!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 20, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> @NikkiQ
> 
> *Have you tried continuing the braid to the end by borrowing from other pieces?* I know it's not good to borrow when aiming for twist outs, but its very inconspicuous in braids, especially smaller ones, you just have to be careful in the take down. I just think if its braided all the way down, the poofiness would be less drastic because its a tighter hold than twists at the end. A lot of my braids are uneven at the ends too, and that's how i try to fix it.


 
I've never tried that before. I might have to try it next time...whenever that may be. Obviously I'm not the best braider in the world, but it's worth a shot!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 20, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Thinking aloud...bunned all week like a good girl so...I think I will wash n go this weekend and start wet buns with banana clips on Monday.  Sounds like a plan!



You all are such good influences!  I put the wng into 2 buns!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 20, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Here is my bun from today. I started with the tall twisted bun, and then changed it to a looser tuck bun.
> 
> Try not to laugh too hard at my edges. I am diligently working on them, and I've pretty much stopped all brush usage.



NappyNelle-  Love those buns!  They are so pretty and full!


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 20, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Here is my bun from today. I started with the tall twisted bun, and then changed it to a looser tuck bun.
> 
> Try not to laugh too hard at my edges. I am diligently working on them, and I've pretty much stopped all brush usage.



NappyNelle, your bun is the size of a softball.  I can't wait till my lil cotton ball grows up



virtuenow said:


> This thread is hard to understand b/c no one uses quotes!
> 
> 
> 
> MeowMix I will check out the flaxseed.  I've been curious about it since Naptural85 did a video about it.



virtuenow.  Thanks for looking out.  Will be quoting.



jprayze said:


> You all are such good influences!  I put the wng into 2 buns!



jprayze Nice job.  You've influenced me to do two buns.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 20, 2012)

I never officially joined this challenge, but I have been bunning and french braiding daily since I decided to increase my workouts this month.  I would love to join officially though because I put myself in a personal challenge for a healthier body and longer, healthier hair and buns and french braids are working like a charm!!  I'll be back to post picts of my styles soon!!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments ladies! I remember when I couldn't bun at all, and sometimes I'm really shocked to see such a change in size. My bun was definitely weave checked several times yesterday.

NikkiQ Your hair is getting soooo long! My ends actually do the same thing, so I'm collecting everyone else's answers. Even in my night time and conditioning braids I have to twist the end to avoid the little poof. 



virtuenow said:


> This thread is hard to understand b/c no one uses quotes!



Ok, ok, I'll multi-quote more often. :wink2:


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 20, 2012)

Wore these braids in a high pony today with a pink headband for a Breast Cancer/CrossFit event. Tonight is the Zombie prom so I'll be wearing a wig for my costume. Is that okay??


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 20, 2012)

^^^Hey NikkiQ.  Of course .  Have a ball.


----------



## BGT (Oct 20, 2012)

I've been severely neglecting my hair over the past year. Had to trim. The center of my head is very dry and damaged so I think the co washing and bunning will help. I also want my ends to thicken up too. I'll be taking biotin which really helps with my growth. Going to do more protein treatments and DC treatments and adding castor oil and coconut oil to my regimen. 

Btw that was my first time trying the instyller. The results were great!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 20, 2012)

^^^Hi BGT WELCOME.  Glad your having good results with the instyler.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 20, 2012)

I thought I added this info, but I guess not. Whoops!

1.    What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Bunning
2.    What is your style maintenance regimen? Dry DC alternating moisture one week, then protein the next. Cowash with Wen, followed by leave-ins. Air dry, then bun. 
3.    Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Relaxed every 12 weeks usually, but trying to go longer. 
4.    What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Better retention and APL sometime next year.
5.    After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 days (twist outs)
Starting pics:
1. After a trim about a month ago
2. High bun with my hair and bobby pins
3. Southern tease bun


----------



## BGT (Oct 20, 2012)

That top knot is cute. How'd you do it?


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 21, 2012)

BGT said:
			
		

> That top knot is cute. How'd you do it?



I pulled my hair into a ponytail at the top of my head with a Goody elastic (the kind with rubber grips), then I wrapped a scrunchie (dipped in grape seed oil) around twice so that the fabric is still full ( if that makes sense), then I fanned my hair around it and pinned it with hair pins. Added a Goody flower clip (bought at Target)

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 21, 2012)

*anxiously awaits ZOMBIE PROM pitchas*


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 21, 2012)

Will be taking out my mini twists tomorrow.  I cowashed & DC'd today, but they didn't hold up well. I have a lot of sheds hanging from the twists.  To prevent knots, tangles, I feel it's best to remove .

I'll try to bun or do a flat twist style.  Maybe play around with my banana clip.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 21, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> I pulled my hair into a ponytail at the top of my head with a Goody elastic (the kind with rubber grips), then I wrapped a scrunchie (dipped in grape seed oil) around twice so that the fabric is still full ( if that makes sense), then I fanned my hair around it and pinned it with hair pins. Added a Goody flower clip (bought at Target)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
I am going to try this.  Thanks for sharing.  Always looking for different bun styles to keep it interesting.


----------



## g.lo (Oct 21, 2012)

NappyNelle, yes do seal my ends, i use the hair bling from Moxie. I think i need a trim! Also NappyNelle, do you mind giving tutorial for your buns? they are just to die for!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 21, 2012)

Okay so this weekend I continued to wear my bun. I shampooed my hair last night and now I have it in three big braids. I will be placing it back in a bun when it's time to go outside tomorrow. Will post a pick of which bun I chose for the day tomorrow.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 21, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> I pulled my hair into a ponytail at the top of my head with a Goody elastic (the kind with rubber grips), then I wrapped a scrunchie (dipped in grape seed oil) around twice so that the fabric is still full ( if that makes sense), then I fanned my hair around it and pinned it with hair pins. Added a Goody flower clip (bought at Target)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



 quirkydimples.  Thank you for sharing your snaps and bunning tips.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 21, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> *anxiously awaits ZOMBIE PROM pitchas*


 
 Okay here's a few. I just took pics with my phone since the flash on my camera was just too much. I was half Day of the Dead and half "normal" face. Everyone loved it!


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 21, 2012)

^^^You did a nice job with the makeup.  Looks like fun.  I didn't know whether to  or   Thanks


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 21, 2012)

For the past week, I have been going back and forth with how often I should wash my hair now. I've always been an advocate of infrequent washing (every 3-4 weeks) because of my shrinky tightly coiled hair texture and because I hated dealing with my hair while wet. However, a week ago before washing my hair, I experienced the most dirtiest scalp ever out of all times of infrequent washing.  It started to make me wonder if this was the reason why my hair wasn't growing or retaining as much length as I desired.  I wonder if the dirty scalp was stunting my hair growth and retention. I say retention too because it seemed like my hair would shed more when my scalp was dirty, and would probably break more from lack of moisture.

So now, I've decided to try washing my hair once a week. I just washed my hair this morning after the last time of washing being Monday. I'm going to try to make it a routine to wash my hair every Sunday or Monday depending on what I'm doing or how I feel. 

I'm also going to try going back to keeping my hair in a bun. It seems easier and quicker than styling my hair in a bunch of twists each time after washing. Plus, I didn't like the shrinkage and frizziness that came with leaving my hair in two strand twists, which is why I have ventured away from the style. 

So on wash day once a week, I plan on washing and conditioning my hair in two sections. After I do that, I will towel dry with my microfiber towel to soak up excess water, apply product (Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie and seal with Castor Oil), and airdry in 6 plaits or flat twists. In the morning, I will unravel the plaits or twists and style my hair into a bun. I will leave my hair in this bun for the whole week until my next wash. I hope this routine will help me retain length. I want to have waist length hair by the end of next year!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 21, 2012)

g.lo said:


> NappyNelle, yes do seal my ends, i use the hair bling from Moxie. I think i need a trim! Also NappyNelle, do you mind giving tutorial for your buns? they are just to die for!



g.lo Hm... I wonder where those knots are coming from, but a trim would be helpful. I did a pic heavy post about a week ago on my buns: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17003431&postcount=293 I hope it helps you some. I choose my bun type depending on how my hair looks that day. 

NikkiQ Thanks for sharing the pictures. ZP looked like fun!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's a cute style that can be done on NL+ hair.







I've seen so many nice variations of this and still haven't tried it.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 21, 2012)

Poohbear

Will you be sleeping in your buns or will you be taking it down at night? I think I'm following about the same routine as well but just airdrying it in a few more plaits. I tried more frequent cowashing but finger detangling wet so often isn't working out for me. Infrequent washes just made my hair tangly and dry so I think once a week will be a good medium for me.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 21, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> Poohbear
> 
> Will you be sleeping in your buns or will you be taking it down at night? I think I'm following about the same routine as well but just airdrying it in a few more plaits. I tried more frequent cowashing but finger detangling wet so often isn't working out for me. Infrequent washes just made my hair tangly and dry so I think once a week will be a good medium for me.



Fhrizzball - this is something I've still been contemplating as well. I've been thinking about just sleeping with my hair still in the bun so that I don't have to fool with my hair every night and every morning. I'm really trying to avoid having to retwist or rebraid my hair every night. I'm going to make sure my buns aren't tight so that the ponytail holder doesn't break off the sides of my hair from the tension. If my bun gets messed up from sleeping, I'll just have to redo it which I don't think will be too much of a hassle. Frequent cowashing (as in daily or every other day) doesn't work for me either, so I figured washing and conditioning once a week may be my limit.


----------



## isawstars (Oct 21, 2012)

My wen package arrived yesterday! It came with Cleanser conditioner, intensive hair treatment, styling gel, moisturizing mist, and texture balm (I think it's called).  = $34 






 I need to clarify my hair but I still tried a few of the products last night.  I took my twists out and wore a twist out to a party.  The gel is moisturizing but I don't think it provides much hold... or maybe my week's worth of product build up has effected that?  I really like using the replenishing mist and texture balm on my edges.  

I really hope this helps with the dryness I've been experiencing.  I've been using the same products for a year now.  Even with clarifying regularly, the products now seem just "so-so."


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 21, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Here's a cute style that can be done on NL+ hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love your hair so beautiful and the style is on point.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 21, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong Sorry, that's not me!

Ugh, I'm twisting my hair and it's taking so long. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm going to convert my WnG into a french roll tomorrow. After I wear it a few days I'll wash and prep for microtwists. That's the plan for now anyway


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 21, 2012)

So I took the braids out while watching the game and recovering from last night. Digging how it looks loose,but gonna braid it back up soon.







Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## isawstars (Oct 21, 2012)

I love your hair color NikkiQ  what did you use to color? Or did you see a professional?


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 21, 2012)

isawstars said:


> I love your hair color @NikkiQ what did you use to color? Or did you see a professional?


 
Thanks! I dyed it myself using Garnier Nutrisse creme color in Intense Light Auburn. My hair had already been lightened from a previous color so my ends were like a caramel color.


----------



## ogmistress (Oct 21, 2012)

Update- I kept my hair in the 8 cornrows all week. When I went out I put a hat on my head. 

Yesterday- DC (on dry hair), detangle, add coconut oil on top of it and twisted it in 4 sections. But a plastic cap on and left it on over night and plus some

Today- Still in 4 sections, Shampoo (diluted it with water) with the DC/oil still in my hair, washed out, added olive oil conditioner and con argon oil conditioner (concentrated on the end), left it in while shower, rinsed out.
    For each section of hair I: 
~Patted it dry
~Added a little bit of conditioner and heat protectant
~Brushed through with a type of paddle brush
~Took it in smaller sections and blow dried (high heat-low power). ~Trimmed.(while blow drying)
~Cool shot
~Add a little Shea butter and olive oil

   Then I braided my hair in 2, added a little olive oil on the ends and then pinned it up in the back. And then put my scarf on. 

 I love to add that my ends felt moisturized before I trimmed.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello ladies 

So my hair is looking a mess lol...






I think a made it to 2 weeks again..I am about to wash, DC and retwisit shortly....at 1230 am 

ETA...so its only been a week and a couple days...seemed like forever lol

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 22, 2012)

I did a flat twist updo, my flats are just so so, but it felt good to create a cute style without using fake hair.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 22, 2012)

My bun for the week. I might add in a wet bun once since I will be cowashing once a week.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm trying out a new style for me a side braid)....I'm liking that I'm able to do it...I'm style challenged....let's see of this attachment works.



Not sure why it's on the side....


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 22, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> I'm trying out a new style for me a side braid)....I'm liking that I'm able to do it...I'm style challenged....let's see of this attachment works.
> 
> View attachment 173459
> 
> Not sure why it's on the side....


 
LOL I am style challenged as well. I can have an idea in my head and I will be in front of the mirror for at least 20 minutes before I realize I need to do my simple go to style because this other style is just not going to work out. lol It came out nice though.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 22, 2012)

Hair is all bunned up after a rollerset this weekend. I blew my roots out and wrapped over nite. It didn't fall as sleek as if I had flat ironed it but it got the job done.

I want to do a braid out this weekend. I know it's Monday  but I get so excited thinking about what "out" styles I can't wait to wear..

I also need to clarify my hair soon.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 22, 2012)

I took out the truly atrocious 3 strand twists that I did last week.  It was midterms, so I didnnt have time to do minibraids like I hoped, so I'm back in my signature 2 french braids.

Maybe this weekend I'll get to do some proper 3 strand twists


----------



## MsDee14 (Oct 22, 2012)

All twisted up. I also trimmed my ends because they were looking scraggly and thin. 
Took me 4 hours to do these and I plan on keeping them in for 3 weeks. That winter laziness is creeping on me early!


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 22, 2012)

My high bun today after air drying my hair in 6 plaits yesterday:



Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## LilMissRed (Oct 22, 2012)

was supposed to retwist over the weekend... got lazy then had to do dd2's braids for the week.. Ive had this same low bun in and I may not take it down today either  nah nah. I need to moisturize (although it still feels moist in the bun) I may moisturize/rebun sigh


----------



## BGT (Oct 22, 2012)

I co-washed last night with wen and ORS replenishing conditioner. I've never washed the day after a relaxer. Feels so odd.  I decided I'll be cowashing every 3 days, so my next wash is Wednesday. After towel-drying, I put in some Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1, ORS Olive Oil Serum and Cream of Nature leave in conditioner. I was going to go to whole foods and buy some coconut and castor oil but I found this olive oil blend that had castor oil, sunflower oil, safflower oil...etc. So I'll be using that.

I also found some bun styles on Pinterest I want to try.
















I tried this one this morning with little success. I'll try again.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 22, 2012)

*ahem* 

Sooo....I MADE A BUN!!!!!!!!!!! I cheated a bit with a sock donut bun thingie,but still! I'm over here Dougie-ing like a fool right now! I'm so super stupid tickled I can't stop smiling!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 22, 2012)

Ahhhhhh you ladies are looking great! I love seeing the hair posts. I'm so shocked MsDee14 snipped! 

It took me 14, yes FOURTEEN hours to twist my hair.  These puppies are staying in for a long time.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 22, 2012)

From wonky braidout







To my bun of the day






The back of my hair from out styles are always so flat so I would really love to get some layers in but I don't trust myself to do it yet at the same time I don't trust anybody else. Maybe when I finally get some decent length I will bite the bullet and get it done. That and perhaps even decent highlights I've been craving.

Also I can't wait until my hair is long enough to do this type of sock bun. Instead of doing it the regular way, she keeps rolling it so it looks fuller and fully hides the end. I think it all looks way more natural too.

Here's a video comparing the two 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I13J7ArHTkM#t=02m00s

And here's the easier way she does her sock bun now as opposed to the first video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3CryIfIyK8#t=02m19s

eta: sorry for the size


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 22, 2012)

Fhrizzball - How did you get your hair to look so shiny? Did you use some type of oil or pomade?

For some reason, this morning, my bun turned out looking dry and non-shiny. I was expecting the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie to give me shine. I am thinking because I did not use oil throughout my hair.  I only put some castor oil on the ends of my hair. Did you put oil on all of your hair while it was airdrying in the braidout?


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 22, 2012)

I just dc'd and am twisting my hair.  Yesterday took EVERYTHING out of me as I twisted dd's hair....small twists (not quite minis, but close).  The bright side is that she can keep those for 3 weeks.  I will probably cowash mid-way and keep her moisturized of course.  I'm switching to a flat twist updo in a few days...


----------



## Loving (Oct 22, 2012)

BGT said:


> I also found some bun styles on Pinterest I want to try.


 
Ooohhh....I'm glad I peeked in this thread. I want to try this one!


----------



## SimJam (Oct 22, 2012)

hay ladies ... Im gonna be rogue this week .... twist outs and puffs.
Just declaring my hand.

Im retwisting every night though


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a strange question.  Has anyone ever experienced a very concentrated soreness on the scalp, and then determined it to be from literally one "bad" strand of hair?  This happens to me randomly like every 4-5 months.  Just the other day after finishing my twists, a tiny section of my scalp was extremely sore, so i took the twist out that it was under, and then i started slowly pulling strands away to figure out exactly where the soreness was coming from, and then I just pulled the strand out from the root that hurt the most when I was separating the strands, and the soreness went away completely.    This happens on my scalp, eyebrow hairs, and eye lashes very very infrequently, but its still strange. Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 22, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @Fhrizzball - How did you get your hair to look so shiny? Did you use some type of oil or pomade?
> 
> For some reason, this morning, my bun turned out looking dry and non-shiny. I was expecting the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie to give me shine. I am thinking because I did not use oil throughout my hair.  I only put some castor oil on the ends of my hair. Did you put oil on all of your hair while it was airdrying in the braidout?



Poohbear

My hair only looks shiny in pictures at least to me. Now Mahoganyknots on YouTube has some shiny hair  . But I do apply oil to my hair a lot and at the moment it's a mix of JBCO and EVOO. I do it midshaft to ends and a bit on my edges. When I finger detangle I always use oil as well as my regular hair products as it helps me not waste so much hair product. Also using a silk scarf as opposed to just a bonnet or pillowcase helps me up the shine a bit for some reason.

SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie does nothing for shine for me although it helps keeps my hair moisturized for days. I used oil on top of my hair products to seal this go around so that also helped with the shine factor for me.

Your bun looks nice and full though. I think I'm so heavy handed that it weighs my buns down and makes them more compact so I have to work on that. Until then, I have my trusty sock buns.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Fhrizzball. My hair always tends to look like it's on the dry side right after airdrying. When I got home from work today, I spray my hair down the the Shea Moisture Mist and then applied some more Curl Enhancing Smoothie, and then applied castor oil to sections of my hair before plaiting it up. Tomorrow, I'm thinking about doing a sock bun and leaving my hair in that sock bun without taking it out until my next wash day.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 22, 2012)

Yea I'm going to attempt to sleep in mine and hope it won't be too much of a problem. Usually I just plait it up at night but my roots shrink up due to the added products I need to properly finger detangle it. I may perhaps just take down the sock and leave the ponytail in and work from there. Still trying to work out the kinks.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> I have a strange question.  Has anyone ever experienced a very concentrated soreness on the scalp, and then determined it to be from literally one "bad" strand of hair?  This happens to me randomly like every 4-5 months.  Just the other day after finishing my twists, a tiny section of my scalp was extremely sore, so i took the twist out that it was under, and then i started slowly pulling strands away to figure out exactly where the soreness was coming from, and then I just pulled the strand out from the root that hurt the most when I was separating the strands, and the soreness went away completely.    This happens on my scalp, eyebrow hairs, and eye lashes very very infrequently, but its still strange. Has this happened to anyone?



Happens on my eyelashes sometimes...never had it w/my hair.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 22, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> I have a strange question.  Has anyone ever experienced a very concentrated soreness on the scalp, and then determined it to be from literally one "bad" strand of hair?  This happens to me randomly like every 4-5 months.  Just the other day after finishing my twists, a tiny section of my scalp was extremely sore, so i took the twist out that it was under, and then i started slowly pulling strands away to figure out exactly where the soreness was coming from, and then I just pulled the strand out from the root that hurt the most when I was separating the strands, and the soreness went away completely.    This happens on my scalp, eyebrow hairs, and eye lashes very very infrequently, but its still strange. Has this happened to anyone?


Victoria44, yes this has happened to me before. It's one of the reasons I don't wear two strand twists that much anymore. It usually happens when I do the "grab and twist" method without doing any neat parts.

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## Tibbar (Oct 22, 2012)

After 3 weeks in buns, I'm back in twists...  Gave my hair a much needed all day deep condition (ORS replenishing pack) and used Oyin products for everything else.  Oh and also Tropic Isle Living JBCO hair food on my ends -- recently started using this and really like the way it makes my hair feel.  A little goes a long way.

     



:sweet:

*I am now officially two years relaxer free!!  *


----------



## LilMissRed (Oct 22, 2012)

...................  STILL BUNNIN' IT ............... :LOL:


----------



## Loving (Oct 22, 2012)

Loving said:


> Ooohhh....I'm glad I peeked in this thread. I want to try this one!


It didn't work...my hair is too short


----------



## BGT (Oct 22, 2012)

I bought some toys at the BSS today. Gonna do a top knot and use the feather clip I bought.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 22, 2012)

Dang, I missed picture day again. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17091371&postcount=608

Thank you NappyNelle.  Hmm it says you can do that style on N/L.  I might have to try it.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17095053&postcount=619

IMFOCSD.  Your hair looks good for 10 days.  Mine’s pretty frizzy 4 days in

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17095783&postcount=621

Growingmyhairlong.  Your bun is so big and shiny

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17095789&postcount=622

Nix08.  Are you sure you’re style challenged?  That’s a nice style.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17096021&postcount=626

MsDee14.  Your ends are looking good. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17096029&postcount=627

Poohbear.  Oh, the style 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17096293&postcount=629

Thank you for the tutorial BGT 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17096751&postcount=630

Hey NikkiQ.  Wasn’t that one of things you wanted for your hair upthread?   :waytogo:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17097639&postcount=632

@Frhrizball.  From ‘wonky’  to FIERCE. :superbanana:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17101005&postcount=643

Tibbar.  Your hair is so shiny.  Sounds like someone had a hair day


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 22, 2012)

Tibbar Congrats on two years!! 

Fhrizzball Your wonky and bun look pretty to me! I wish my 'wonky' looked as deliberate as yours. 

Poohbear If I'm interested in shine, I use an oil-based moisturizer on damp hair, then allow to dry in braids. I'm never tried the SM products, but maybe adding hempseed oil will help? (I get tons of shine from hemp seed oil, but the scent isn't the greatest.)



Victoria44 said:


> I have a strange question.  Has anyone ever experienced a very concentrated soreness on the scalp, and then determined it to be from literally one "bad" strand of hair?  This happens to me randomly like every 4-5 months.  Just the other day after finishing my twists, a tiny section of my scalp was extremely sore, so i took the twist out that it was under, and then i started slowly pulling strands away to figure out exactly where the soreness was coming from, and then I just pulled the strand out from the root that hurt the most when I was separating the strands, and the soreness went away completely. This happens on my scalp, eyebrow hairs, and eye lashes very very infrequently, but its still strange. Has this happened to anyone?



Victoria44 I get this with my eyelashes and eyebrows about 3-4x a year; I've never had scalp soreness due to one hair strand/follicle. I didn't realize this was so common. I thought I was just weird. Does that mean the follicle is infected or something? 

Nonie Have you ever had the experience Victoria described?


----------



## Nonie (Oct 23, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @Nonie Have you ever had the experience Victoria described?


 
NappyNelle, I've had a painful point on my scalp but in the cases I remember, it's because I twisted a little too tight or when I styled my hair, a twist got pulled tighter than I intended...or a headwrap pulled against a twist. I have even been guilty of pulling just one hair. Like since I part my hair with fingers when twisting, a hair that doesn't belong might end up in a twist then when I do another it gets pulled in a way that hurts and that alerts me to that one hair being stretched by the wrong twist. 

Now just like you can get pimples on parts of your body, you can get the same on the scalp (acne), or an inflamed hair follicle (Folliculitis), or a cyst just from a plugged sebaceous gland duct at the base of the hair follicle.  

Rather than yank the hair out, I instead massage my scalp in the painful area, and I usually undo the twist and leave that area loose even after massaging to let the follicles heal. Since I always assume pain means "unhappy follicles" I'm careful not to cause them anymore trauma so I massage in the hope that increased blood circulation will bring some healing of sorts (eg nutrients to build and to protect body cells). Pulling the painful hair IMO would be doing what happens in traction alopecia: hair is pulled until hair follicles are damage and hair stops growing in that area.

If I don't want to leave the hair loose, I will usually retwist the area with the painful follicle very loosely and then put all my twists up in a way that that particular twist is so loose it's practically bulging out of the do. The pain seems to go away in a day or so. I do believe it's easy for one hair to be pulled by itself. Even when I've put my hair up in a puff, I may have one section that feels as if the strand of hair got caught in the fibers of the friendly elastic and got pulled more than the others.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 23, 2012)

I am experimenting with flat twist updos, my crown is between eye and mouth length so it presents a styling challenge.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 23, 2012)

Okay ladies. I put my hair in a donut bun this morning. It looks much better after re-moisturizing and sealing with more castor oil. I plan on keeping my hair in this bun all week until I wash my hair on Sunday:








Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## rsmith (Oct 23, 2012)

Victoria44[USER][/USER]

Very Pretty.  I know you plan to wear those for at least 2 months.  That took a lot of effort.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Oct 23, 2012)

My update:

Been real sick the past week, and I was at the docs yesterday. I managed to co-wash, air dry, moisturize, and flat twist the front half of my hair. I will try to finish flat twisting the back half of my hair tonight.

ETA: Confession!!! I'm really tempted to install Kinky Twists! I miss them, I've never worn my natural hair out in the winter...I'm scared


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 23, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Okay ladies. I put my hair in a donut bun this morning. It looks much better after re-moisturizing and sealing with more castor oil. I plan on keeping my hair in this bun all week until I wash my hair on Sunday:
> 
> Sent via Android LHCF App





SoopremeBeing said:


> My update:
> 
> Been real sick the past week, and I was at the docs yesterday. I managed to co-wash, air dry, moisturize, and flat twist the front half of my hair. I will try to finish flat twisting the back half of my hair tonight.
> 
> ETA: Confession!!! I'm really tempted to install Kinky Twists! I miss them, I've never worn my natural hair out in the winter...I'm scared



So I baggied my bun and slept in it like that but it was a little awkward. I don't think I will do that again but rather just sleep in the ponytail and have it stretched via twists or plaits. I'm going to the gym again tonight so hopefully I won't be sweating up a storm as I don't feel up to cowashing my hair each time I work out. If it gets that bad I will just re plait my hair giving my scalp air to breath. I hear castor oil is a good anti-fungal so maybe I'll have success using that. It's just so doggone thick to apply that I end up mixing it with olive oil but then I'm never sure if my scalp is getting enough of the actual castor oil to make a difference.

Poohbear

See you have awesome shine right there. Is your hair coloured by the way or is that just the lighting?

SoopremeBeing

Don't worry I've been so tempted to get crochet braids myself. I think the only thing that's stopping me is that I can't properly cornrow for the life of me.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 23, 2012)

My hairdo today...


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 23, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> So I baggied my bun and slept in it like that but it was a little awkward. I don't think I will do that again but rather just sleep in the ponytail and have it stretched via twists or plaits. I'm going to the gym again tonight so hopefully I won't be sweating up a storm as I don't feel up to cowashing my hair each time I work out. If it gets that bad I will just re plait my hair giving my scalp air to breath. I hear castor oil is a good anti-fungal so maybe I'll have success using that. It's just so doggone thick to apply that I end up mixing it with olive oil but then I'm never sure if my scalp is getting enough of the actual castor oil to make a difference.
> 
> Poohbear
> 
> See you have awesome shine right there. Is your hair coloured by the way or is that just the lighting?


Fhrizzball - Thanks. It was that castor oil. My hair is colored. I got it colored back in July. 

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 23, 2012)

So I wahsed and DC overnight ususng ors replenishin conditioner and decided to do something simple this round.



Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 23, 2012)

Does this count as a bun? Sorry if it's a stupid question 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 23, 2012)

i think i might braid my hair this weekend.  medium sized like last time.  only in for about a week.


----------



## g.lo (Oct 23, 2012)

Poohbear, nice bun!!!
bajandoc86,you are sooooo pretty and any style look great on you effortlesly!
NikkiQ,l would call it a bun.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 23, 2012)

Yesterday's hair:












WnG converted to french roll. I'm wearing a bun today.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 23, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @Fhrizzball - Thanks. It was that castor oil. My hair is colored. I got it colored back in July.
> 
> Sent via Android LHCF App




Did you have to bleach it? I dyeing to get  to get my hair coloured but bleaching it scares me off. Last time I used dye though it sadly didn't take so I would probably have to bite the bullet and bleach it first if I want colour to show up on my hair.


----------



## Nonie (Oct 23, 2012)

@BraunSugar ^^that is so purrrrrrty! You better add that to the sticky thread showcasing cute looks of the day. oke:


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 23, 2012)

^^^co-signw/ Nonie BraunSugar.  Totally LOVING all the snaps everyone.  THANK YOU.


----------



## g.lo (Oct 23, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> Yesterday's hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




your hair is the business!!!!!!!


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 23, 2012)

rsmith said:


> @Victoria44
> 
> Very Pretty.  I know you plan to wear those for at least 2 months.  That took a lot of effort.



Thanks! I plan to keep them in for a month lol.  No way i would last two months


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 23, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> Did you have to bleach it? I dyeing to get  to get my hair coloured but bleaching it scares me off. Last time I used dye though it sadly didn't take so I would probably have to bite the bullet and bleach it first if I want colour to show up on my hair.



Fhrizzball - nope, my hair wasn't bleached. A stylist in Los Angeles, CA colored my hair. I don't know what she used but I know it was not bleach because she said she doesn't use bleach to color clients' hair.


----------



## g.lo (Oct 23, 2012)

my doughnut bun i have been wearing for the past 2 days! done on wet hair straight after cowashing.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 23, 2012)

g.lo said:


> my doughnut bun i have been wearing for the past 2 days! done on wet hair straight after cowashing.



g.lo

Do you take down your bun at night or leave it in by the way?


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 23, 2012)

Nonie said:


> @BraunSugar ^^that is so purrrrrrty! You better add that to the sticky thread showcasing cute looks of the day. oke:





MeowMix said:


> ^^^co-signw/ Nonie BraunSugar.  Totally LOVING all the snaps everyone.  THANK YOU.





g.lo said:


> your hair is the business!!!!!!!



Thank you guys! Nonie I will add it to the sticky thread


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 23, 2012)

I decided not to wear my donut bun to bed. It was too big to be laying on.   I know I move around alot when I sleep and I can already imagine the ponytail holder and donut bun probably breaking my hair strands on the sides of my head. But anyway, I put my hair in two loose braids, one on each side of my head....

...contemplating putting my hair into a protective updo style instead of a bun tomorrow...  ... not sure yet, we'll see...


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 23, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I decided not to wear my donut bun to bed. It was too big to be laying on.   I know I move around alot when I sleep and I can already imagine the ponytail holder and donut bun probably breaking my hair strands on the sides of my head. But anyway, I put my hair in two loose braids, one on each side of my head....
> 
> ...contemplating putting my hair into a protective updo style instead of a bun tomorrow...  ... not sure yet, we'll see...



Take pictures!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 23, 2012)

I love this thread.


----------



## ogmistress (Oct 23, 2012)

Mid-week update: So I am updating now because I i wont be doing my weekly wash this up-coming weekend. 

So yesterday I braided my hair and put beads and shells on the end with foil. I'm planning on dressing up as a pirate. So here is a pic.


----------



## Perfexion (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope it's not too late to join. I've been lurking for a while but now I have a picture.

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Buns
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Wet bunning in the shower, spritz with instant moisturizer, slick back with gel
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Three inches 
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? Two days
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## Perfexion (Oct 24, 2012)

ETA my bun pic.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 24, 2012)

Welcome to the challenge Perfexion


----------



## virtuenow (Oct 24, 2012)

Three videos that give good tips on how to do mini twists, wash them and avoid unraveling. It allows so much freedom to have the option of washing and DC your twists. The first two are by Naptural85:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdlunJnsvmI&feature=plcp 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqbIJpGgTtM&feature=youtu.be

The third video is another technique for washing mini twists by Naturalhairgrowth101 (Ms Lala) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMVmVuG6SI0

Both have shown great growth by using mini twists as a long term protective style 

ETA: Had to add a fourth video by my favorite youtuber, AFR0ST0RY, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nd2U_v7_Eo&feature=plcp She also uses micro twists as a long term protective style and has a good wash technique video


----------



## jprayze (Oct 24, 2012)

Confession...no buns for me yesterday or today...I'm so bad


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 24, 2012)

My damp bun. I am trying just a couple if buns to see which will be my staples. I like this cause its tension free.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 24, 2012)

I realize that since I have been doing this challenge I have not wore my hair down not once. I am proud of myself. When I take my hair down from the bun it goes straight up into two damp braids for the night and a bun again the next day.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 24, 2012)

I think I'm going to invest in some claw clamps and MAYBE some banana clips to help me recreate some of the super cute buns you ladies are rockin in here.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey ladies!

I took my mini-twists out on Saturday - I think that made 2 weeks. Seems thats the longest I can go without washing, and when I wash the twists just go HAM!

I detangled last night 1.5 hrs! Ugh! I'm bunning now, and I think this style will be a keeper . My hair is shorter in the front so I rolled and pinned about 1/3 of my hair and bunned the back. This is the bomb for those with shorter hair. 

The 2nd pic is how I wore my hair for a couple days - before I detangled - minit-twist out rolled, tucked, and pinned.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 24, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> Take pictures!



BraunSugar

Here you go:

















I was trying to create this style from this video: http://www.YouTube.com/watch?v=NfzocIiLgnU

This is the first time I tried to flat twist going up in the opposite direction. I need to practice more but this style will do for the time being. I'm undecided about whether I'm gonna take it down or not after work.

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## jprayze (Oct 24, 2012)

Poohbear I like it!


----------



## g.lo (Oct 24, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> g.lo
> 
> Do you take down your bun at night or leave it in by the way?



hi, I don't take the bun down, i sleep with it that way. all my buns are very loose (otherwise i get headaches), i can only use banana clips or doughnut bun without the lastic band, just the scrunchie!


Poohbear, ohlalalala, jolie, jolie!!!! this challenge is so inspiring for us who are style challenged! thank you to all the creative ladies!!!


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Perfexion.  Got you on the list and am glad that you're in here.  :trampolin


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey nickmack not sure when you will see this message, but please keep safe during this oncoming hurricane. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey nickmack not sure when you will see this message, but please keep safe during this oncoming hurricane. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 24, 2012)

@banajdoc86 and nickmack.  Please know that I'm also praying for your safety.


----------



## TruMe (Oct 24, 2012)

Guess I'll share my donut bun pics.  Haven't done on of these for some YEARS!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 24, 2012)

high bun today!


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 24, 2012)

virtuenow, thank you mam - these were very helpful!



virtuenow said:


> Three videos that give good tips on how to do mini twists, wash them and avoid unraveling. It allows so much freedom to have the option of washing and DC your twists. The first two are by
> 
> Both have shown great growth by using mini twists as a long term protective style
> 
> ETA: Had to add a fourth video by my favorite youtuber, AFR0ST0RY,  She also uses micro twists as a long term protective style and has a good wash technique video


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Oct 24, 2012)

* What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?*
*Medium Braids
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?*
*I maintain by re-doing once a week, and through out the week I moisturize daily with CURLS second day curl spray, along with coconuit oil, and Olive Oil.
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
*Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
*I have been doing this before I knew there was a challege so I hope that I keep up with the results that I have been having while trying to keep my hands out of my hair everyday... This isnt more of a challenge for me.
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?*
*2 days... IF i wear actually let it breathe..
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).*
*I will be back with this picture... 

*​*
*


----------



## g.lo (Oct 24, 2012)

PeculiarDaye, welcome!!!!!


----------



## gennatay (Oct 24, 2012)

Did a banana clip bun after a co-wash this morning.


----------



## An_gell (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi ladies! I'm excited bunning is really paying off.  Here are some progress pics ova the past 6 months.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 24, 2012)

Your on the list PeculiarDaye.  Have fun


----------



## isawstars (Oct 24, 2012)

I ended up wearing my hair out for 3 days... oops!  My twist out was just so cute I couldn't help it!  

I washed my hair with my new wen products and retwisted.  Wen's cleansing conditioner is definitely gonna be a staple! I'm still iffy about their "deep conditioner."  it has shea butter in it... and my hair doesn't really respond to that.  I will give it another shot next week.

Are any naturals only detangling with fingers?  I did that for the 2nd time.  I hope I don't regret it and find matting.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 24, 2012)

Wore 4 big braids all day today. Didn't do anything but hang around the house anyway


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 24, 2012)

gennatay said:


> Did a banana clip bun after a co-wash this morning.



Love those! I would be rocking them right now if the ssk fairy didn't keep visiting


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 24, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong That is a cute bun! And you say it's tension free?! You've hit the jackpot there.



isawstars said:


> Are any naturals only detangling with fingers?  I did that for the 2nd time.  I hope I don't regret it and find matting.



isawstars I only finger detangle. I don't remember the last time I used a comb through my hair; maybe it's been 2.5 years?  I only have a problem if I air dry my hair in braids, and neglect to moisturize while my hair is still damp. My roots will try to mesh in little sections, making it difficult to detangle or part my hair.

I do plan on getting one or two seamless combs whenever IDareT'sHair posts the Black Friday / Holiday Season online sales information, but I will still use my fingers as my primary detangling method.

ETA: I received three compliments on my hair today! I wore my twists in my regular half up, half down style. I 'feel' like my hair is growing because my bangs hang so much further than they used to.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the challenge Perfexion and PeculiarDaye!


----------



## TruMe (Oct 24, 2012)

isawstars said:
			
		

> Are any naturals only detangling with fingers?  I did that for the 2nd time.  I hope I don't regret it and find matting.



I also haven't used a comb on my hair for awhile now too.  It's alright as far as feeling detangled but what really got me was how my curls clumped so much better and frizz just about completely disappeared.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 24, 2012)

Putting in my mini twists right now! I'll likely be done tomorrow but I'm going to spend the next couple hours twisting before I call it a night.


----------



## virtuenow (Oct 25, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> ETA: I received three compliments on my hair today! I wore my twists in my regular half up, half down style. I 'feel' like my hair is growing because my bangs hang so much further than they used to.



Ahem NappyNelle where are the pictures? I wanna see


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 25, 2012)

An_gell said:


> Hi ladies! I'm excited bunning is really paying off.  Here are some progress pics ova the past 6 months.



That's a lot of progress. Congrats


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2012)

NappyNelle

....

I hope we do find some Great BF Sales this year.  

I'd like to have back ups for a couple of my Bone Combs I got from Hairsense.  I should convo' her to see if she's having BF Sales.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 25, 2012)

So today I went back to my donut bun. I didn't think you guys would want to see pictures of the same bun that I been wearing off and on for a week. Anyway, I did some things differently this time. I wrapped the donut with a satin scarf and sewed it. I oiled the thread so that it can have some goodness in it (since it will be touching my hair lol) I then sprayed my ends with water and coconut oil mix and sealed with vasaline and tucked it under the bun. Lets see how well my ends are by the end of day.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 25, 2012)

Trying to figure how to turn this into a bun. Put product on it and it started to curl back up.



View attachment 173937

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 25, 2012)

Poohbear[USER][/USER]
Your hair looks very pretty


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 25, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Ahem NappyNelle where are the pictures? I wanna see



virtuenow Ok, ok, I'll take some pictures.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 25, 2012)

Wet bun today...my go to. Would like to try some new buns when I have time


----------



## isawstars (Oct 25, 2012)

TruMe

yes! I noticed my curls clump better too!!  I wasn't sure if it was the new products I was using or what.  It must be the finger detangling like you said.

NappyNelle

Please post photos of your "do."  I need to figure out how to pin up my short twists.  they're starting to rub against my shoulders... which is exciting but also a bad thing.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 25, 2012)

I haven't been posting but have still been doing nothing but twists, buns, and updos. I have a two and a half month  progress pic. It's slight but I can tell a difference .


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 25, 2012)

BGT said:


>



This this as my bun for today. Well a variation of it as I can't locate my sock for a sock bun and ended up flat twisting as I can't cornroll decent enough. Even my flat twists look shoddy but it'll do for today.  I did braided pigtails last night and that just made my roots tangly so I should learn my lesson and stop taking the easy way out.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 25, 2012)

Style for the next week...or 2 ☺. My stylist confirmed that my hair is growing and gaining thickness.


----------



## BGT (Oct 25, 2012)

^^ I'm going to try it in the morning.


----------



## Perfexion (Oct 25, 2012)

I thought my bun style would last longer than two days but I'm a wild sleeper I guess. I had to wash my hair and start all over again.




So I wet styled with ecostyler gel, Surge spray, MN on my scalp and Care free curl instant moisturizer all over. Now it's drying under a du rag because I'm not going outside today. That little roll thing in the front actually makes my hair neater and helps it to last longer.  Hopefully it will be nice and set for tomorrow when I go out.

P.S. Sorry the picture is so big.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you all so much for encouraging each other.  There is a lot of wonderful knowledge that is being shared.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16973723&postcount=196

tapioca_pudding.  Ah, SimplYounique one of my hair 'all stars'.  Would you mind if I paste this in' styles and inspiration' post?

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17097639&postcount=632

Fhrizzball.  I wouldn't have thought to look at other textures for style ideas.  Thanks for this.  Can I post please?

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17113461&postcount=678

virtuenow I didn't know about AFROSTORY.  I like her style.  Can I put this in the inspiration post?  Thanks for this.


----------



## virtuenow (Oct 25, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> @ virtuenow I didn't know about AFROSTORY.  I like her style.  Can I put this in the inspiration post?  Thanks for this.



Yes, by all means, please add it!


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 25, 2012)

Whoa, I was just getting used to all these yummy styles.  Now we have progress pictures too? :wow:



gvin89 said:


> Style for the next week...or 2 ☺. My stylist confirmed that my hair is growing and gaining thickness.



Heygvin89.  I can look at the snap and see the thickness.  CONGRATULATIONS. 



Duchesse said:


> I haven't been posting but have still been doing nothing but twists, buns, and updos. I have a two and a half month  progress pic. It's slight but I can tell a difference .


Duchesse.  IMHO it is more than 'slight'. 



An_gell said:


> Hi ladies! I'm excited bunning is really paying off.  Here are some progress pics ova the past 6 months.



Hey An_gell.   I"m excited too.  It's so cool you found what works for you

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17125173&postcount=719
Perfexion that is a cute style and your hair is shiny.  Good to see you in here.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 25, 2012)

My flat twist have made it a week! Yay hair. Since it is halloween I will probably get a couple of weeks out of them as I am going to be in costume every night until Tuesday.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 25, 2012)

Cowashed and two strand flat twist last night. 
I thought about wearing it down but I was like nah I have goals! 





Back







Front.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 25, 2012)

CafedeBelleza said:


> Cowashed and two strand flat twist last night.
> I thought about wearing it down but I was like *nah I have goals*!
> .



  Keep on keeping on CafedeBelleza.


----------



## Perfexion (Oct 25, 2012)

http://youtu.be/ARrnCm26vyk
Love this! I want to try this style next!


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 25, 2012)

^^^Perfexion.  Nice a bun for shorter hair.  Can I repost upthread?


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 25, 2012)

Perfexion said:


> http://youtu.be/ARrnCm26vyk
> Love this! I want to try this style next!


 
Ohhhh that is REALLY cute!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 25, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? A french braid or bun

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? I moisturize and seal at night and if I am going to french braid, it comes out best to do it at night and just tie it down.  My scarf lays my edges down well and then I put on a silk bonnet on top of that.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?  After 25 months of being natural, effective June 9, 2012 I am happily texlaxed!  Love my Design Essentials Lye

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?  I hope to protect my ends and keep retaining length.  This time next year, I want to flaunt MBL proudly!

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?  I will restyle after 3 days when I have a fresh relaxer and after 1 day when I co-wash during the week.  I usually co-wash twice a week, on Sunday and Wednesdays.

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). 

Okay, my pics are on my phone, so I will post them right after this starting post!  Then I will post again on Saturday after my fresh relaxer.

Sorry so late to the party! 
__________________


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 25, 2012)

^^^^hahaha.  We will see your pictures this weekend.  Thanks KaramelDiva1978 and :welcome3:


----------



## g.lo (Oct 25, 2012)

Washed, Dc and trimmed my hair (those knots were driving me nuts, they had to go!!).


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm so happy there are no cameras in my woman cave. I just took my bun down and swinging my floppy fro like a moron right now. If DH came in here right now, he would think I seriously needed help 

About to try the LOC method and braid my hair back up in 4 sections for the night.


----------



## Perfexion (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks MeowMix. And sure you can repost.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 25, 2012)

Ladies... I am ALMOST done with these twists!!! They are small just like I wanted them to be and they are adorable . I'll come back with pics!


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 25, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17097639&postcount=632
> 
> @Fhrizzball.  I wouldn't have thought to look at other textures for style ideas.  Thanks for this.  Can I post please?



MeowMix

I look at hair bun tutorials all the time but usually I can't get them to translate to my texture or lengt but luckily this one looked doable. I should lurk around Pinterest more to see if there's more inspirations to be had from there.

Well this is what it looks like at the end of the day. Mind you I was out and about and had a 30 minute cardio session but you get the idea. I could have done it more neater but I was a bit rushing for time and I couldn't find my gel.


----------



## Tibbar (Oct 25, 2012)

Lots of really great pictures in this thread, I'm really enjoying them.  Keep making the effort to post ladies, it is much appreciated.

This was yesterday's hair - medium sized twists that I curled on flexirods .  I put on a headband, left a "bang" in front and pinned up the back with decorated hairpins.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 25, 2012)

My pics! I'm late I know











Multiple styles. Roller set, my French braid and wet texlaxed hair at about 4 wks post. One thing I love and hate about texlaxed hair is it hides your true length! I cannot wait to texlax on Saturday!!!


----------



## virtuenow (Oct 25, 2012)

MeowMix where is this inspiration thread that you speak of??


----------



## virtuenow (Oct 26, 2012)

Here are some more helpful videos for those mini twisters: 

007newnew, a twisting expert in her own right, has a blog that gives tips and tricks on using mini twists to grow hair long and strong: http://angelsringlets.blogspot.com/2011/10/using-two-strand-twists-to-grow-long.html
http://angelsringlets.blogspot.com/2011/12/tips-tricks-to-two-strand-twists-in.html
She also has videos.  Here is one on twisted styles:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_gGRyezV1k

Luvbeinnatural, she's the mini twist queen as far as I'm concerned. She works out, washes her twists often and still maintains awesome hair. Here's one video, but check them all out: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCS6...M&feature=plcp

Afrostory, my favorite youtuber again, has several video's on her mini twists. Thought I would add another. She actually calls them micro "twa" twists.  She discusses how she retains every last inch of hair using this technique:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AJd...o&feature=plcp


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 26, 2012)

Moving my bun around my head this week. This is today's style.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 26, 2012)

Wet bun again today.  It starts as a wash n go and then I just twist and pin until everything is up.  I thought I was going to wear my hair out today, but I decided to wear a scarf, so that's an absolute no-no.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 26, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upDT-ixbndI&list=FLcXR_2YcIV4H9VeawCLvbjw&feature=mh_lolz - this is going down tonight!! SO perfect.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 26, 2012)

tapioca_pudding said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upDT-ixbndI&list=FLcXR_2YcIV4H9VeawCLvbjw&feature=mh_lolz - this is going down tonight!! SO perfect.



My goodness such lusciousness 

Sorry my other pictures were so big 

I stumbled upon this site with an array of wonder hair tutorials including buns. I'm sure plenty can be adapted for ladies with relaxed/natural hair. Here are some of my favourites:














Right now I have a HOT of Canola Oil in my hair from last night. I was going to try to cornrow the front and bun the back but I may attempt one of these styles instead. Or maybe I can incorporate cornrows in it somehow. I figure I should work on my cornrowing technique so I can hopefully improve in that area.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 26, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> MeowMix where is this inspiration thread that you speak of??




virtuenow.  Ooops, I said that wrong.  There is a post in the beginning of the thread that has tips and inspiration for this challenge.  It was created by NappyNelle over the summer and I just cut and pasted for this session.  Maybe I should include it in my siggy so people can see it. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16918739&postcount=3


----------



## BGT (Oct 26, 2012)

Me trying that bun from pinterest. I can't french braid so I twisted it.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 26, 2012)

Messy bun for today.


----------



## BGT (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm going to try to make a hair bow bun tonight.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm wearing a 50s costume for my church's harvest festival.  Looking for a bun from that era...if not I will stick with a high ponytail...


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 26, 2012)

Mini braided bun from yesterday


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 26, 2012)

I finished my twists about 1am. I moisturized them and they shrank up, not that I care. Here are a couple pics.












I'll take more pics later. These took 2 days to complete. I did take breaks and handle my mom & wife duties in between. I like these a lot. Don't know how long I will keep them. We will find out together!!!


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 26, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> I finished my twists about 1am. I moisturized them and they shrank up, not that I care. Here are a couple pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like! Your color looks really nice throughout them.


----------



## g.lo (Oct 26, 2012)

BraunSugar, just wow!!!!

Rocking a high bun for today and tomorow, I am glad that my buns start to look good without any sock added!


----------



## isawstars (Oct 26, 2012)

I am kinda nervous.

I am in need of a thorough trim.  The last professional trim I had was November 2011 and my self trims don't appear to be very effective anymore.  So I made an appointment at a white salon.  I am new to this city so I just scheduled with the closest salon that had the best reviews on yelp.com lol.

I am super nervous so I am thinking about washing and flat ironing my hair myself and having her just trim it.  I hate flat ironing my hair and i'm not great at it either... but I am afraid that the stylist won't know how to properly straighten my hair without being rough with it.

I'm trying to watch youtube videos but if anyone has any flat ironing tips or experiences with white salons please share!


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 26, 2012)

^^^isawstars.  I don't have any experience but some of the ladies in this thread have shared.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=650501&highlight=white


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 26, 2012)

Victoria44 & g.lo Thank you guys!


----------



## Carmelella (Oct 26, 2012)

BraunSugar said:
			
		

> I finished my twists about 1am. I moisturized them and they shrank up, not that I care. Here are a couple pics.
> 
> I'll take more pics later. These took 2 days to complete. I did take breaks and handle my mom & wife duties in between. I like these a lot. Don't know how long I will keep them. We will find out together!!!



Oooooooooooo. Very nice!


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey everybody! Ive been out of town for a week taking a certification class for work, which consisted of class all day, study, repeat--exam was today and I passed! Glad its over!
Ive missed you ladies and had a little bit of withdrawel lol! Off to skim the eye candy filled pics! I thought I would end up cheating and wearing my hair out all week since I was dressed up (dressed up= not scrubs for me lol)...but I did fine...wore a bantu knot out the first 2 days and the rest of the week I wore it in a bun or updo.  Im proud of myself bc I totally ended up having to wing it since I decided to take my twists down the day before I left and had no clue what to do with it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2012)

Duchesse said:


> I haven't been posting but have still been doing nothing but twists, buns, and updos. I have a two and a half month  progress pic. It's slight but I can tell a difference .



I can see the difference too,

BraunSugar your twists came out nice. They look very shiny.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2012)

I've had my hair in smallish twists for the past two weeks. I haven't posted any pics because they were nothing to write home about. I wore a twist out for approximately 4 hours to a baby shower yesterday after work. It was cute. I braided up the twist out for bed. I will detangle and wash and DC my hair today. I'm not sure what style I will put it in. I don't like my buns. They look too anorexic. lol Twists are my staple right now, but I need more updo style inspirations.


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm going to attempt to wash my twists next weekend, and I really hope it's not a disaster.  The plan is to put them in braids, and band the ends to make sure i get as little unraveling as possible.  I'll take the braids out when my hair is almost dry, and wrap them for stretch.  I'm combining Afrostory, and Naptural85's methods.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 27, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> I've had my hair in smallish twists for the past two weeks. I haven't posted any pics because they were nothing to write home about. I wore a twist out for approximately 4 hours to a baby shower yesterday after work. It was cute. I braided up the twist out for bed. I will detangle and wash and DC my hair today. I'm not sure what style I will put it in. I don't like my buns. They look too anorexic. lol Twists are my staple right now, but I need more updo style inspirations.



Froreal3 Thank you for the compliment!

For your buns, have you considered converting a puff into a bun? I didn't start wearing buns until a couple months ago because I have a hard time getting my hair into a ponytail. (My hair needs to be soaking wet, the shower head has to be positioned a certain way... It's tedious and Idk why ) Anyway, I decided to convert a puff into a bun and it gave me a very full looking bun. The end result is like this:






It might work for you.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi everybody.  There are SO many gorgeous photos in this thread.  Thank you for inspiring.

Like Poohbear.  I used that video for inspiration for this weeks style.  I say inspiration because my skills are still growing.  Poohbear you did a fantastic job on that style.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17113937&postcount=684

Ok, here is Poohbear's.

Here's what I ended up with.  It's a first attempt.  One thing I like about this style is how it feels on my head.    I need to keep practicing braiding forward so I will try this again.






Hey BraunSugar.  If I can get my skills like yours in a year, I'll be like .  Your hair and  photog skills are on point


----------



## isawstars (Oct 27, 2012)

BraunSugar

Your bun looks lovely!

What products did you use on your edges?


----------



## HighAspirations (Oct 27, 2012)

Redoing my twists today! Pictures later on!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 27, 2012)

Prepping my hair with coconut oil then I will cowash, DC, and bun.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 27, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Prepping my hair with coconut oil then I will cowash, DC, and bun.



My phone auto corrected me lol it should read I am pre-pooing  lol


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 27, 2012)

Updated pic ladies!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2012)

BraunSugar I have, but I didn't like the way it came out. Also, the elastic band kept going up my head. I'm actually thinking about trying a cinnabun after my hair dries. 

So I dced with this ORS HaiRepair and I liked the way my hair felt after rinsing. I didn't use a moisturizing DC afterward (experimenting) even though it has hydrolized collagen in the first five or six ingredients. I simply put my leave in (Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine), EVOO, and a bit of moisturizer on top (Elasta QP Mango Butter).

I'm going to see if this helps with the bit of breakage I've been seeing. I think I'm a slow grower...though I've never measured monthly.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 27, 2012)

isawstars said:


> BraunSugar
> 
> Your bun looks lovely!
> 
> What products did you use on your edges?



Thank you! I use Eco Styler krystal.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 27, 2012)

Harvest fest at church tonight.  Just my baby bun and a bow!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 27, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> @Froreal3 Thank you for the compliment!
> 
> For your buns, have you considered converting a puff into a bun? I didn't start wearing buns until a couple months ago because I have a hard time getting my hair into a ponytail. (My hair needs to be soaking wet, the shower head has to be positioned a certain way... It's tedious and Idk why ) Anyway, I decided to convert a puff into a bun and it gave me a very full looking bun. The end result is like this:
> 
> ...


Love this bun. This is so beautiful.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 27, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Harvest fest at church tonight.  Just my baby bun and a bow!
> 
> View attachment 174335
> 
> ...



Look at 50's jprayze.  You look sooo cute.  Have fun


----------



## Perfexion (Oct 27, 2012)

BraunSugar, how do you convert a puff into a bun??? What's your technique?


----------



## jprayze (Oct 27, 2012)

MeowMix said:
			
		

> Look at 50's jprayze.  You look sooo cute.  Have fun



Thanks!!!  I'm sleepy now; I can't hang!


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 27, 2012)

Perfexion said:


> @BraunSugar, how do you convert a puff into a bun??? What's your technique?



Perfexion I style the loose hair the way you would style a donut bun, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2012)

I think the cinnabun came out decent. Will wear it for a week. Excuse the sideways pics.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 27, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> I think the cinnabun came out decent. Will wear it for a week. Excuse the sideways pics.
> 
> View attachment 174357
> 
> ...



I like it & green looks great on you!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 27, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Harvest fest at church tonight.  Just my baby bun and a bow!
> 
> View attachment 174335
> 
> ...



Love the poodle skirt. Did you make it yourself?

So this was my hair for the day. I couldn't get cornrowing down so I just did some jumbo braids and tried this out. I never tried a frohawk before so it's a bit sloppy and I took the easy way out and used hairbands.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 27, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> I think the cinnabun came out decent. Will wear it for a week. Excuse the sideways pics.
> 
> View attachment 174357
> 
> ...





Fhrizzball said:


> Love the poodle skirt. Did you make it yourself?
> 
> So this was my hair for the day. I couldn't get cornrowing down so I just did some jumbo braids and tried this out. I never tried a frohawk before so it's a bit sloppy and I took the easy way out and used hairbands.



Just slaying me with the snaps.  Ok, y'all I'm thinking about buns.  Fhrizzball, I like how you got creative.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2012)

Perfexion said:


> BraunSugar, how do you convert a puff into a bun??? What's your technique?



BraunSugar is right. Take sections of the puff and pin it inside itself. Some people arrange the hair outside itself...if that makes any sense.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2012)

Fhrizzball I like the way that came out!

QUESTION: Does anyone use Good Day hair pins? I'm scared of the regular bobby pins causing breakage. Are the Good Days any bettee? If so, why?


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2012)

Deleted double post


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 27, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> @Fhrizzball I like the way that came out!
> 
> QUESTION: Does anyone use Good Day hair pins? I'm scared of the regular bobby pins causing breakage. Are the Good Days any bettee? If so, why?



Froreal3

I use them and they're pretty decent. Sometimes they get too bulky though. I prefer using the long roller pins and as a last resort hair pins. I'm not good with hair pins as I can never get them to hold and have to end up using more pins as a result. I would like to try my hand at Amish pins or spin pins though.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 27, 2012)

braiding my hair now.  actually doing them smaller than i intended.  i hope i dont regret this...


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 27, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> braiding my hair now.  actually doing them smaller than i intended.  i hope i dont regret this...



You never regret it until it's time to take them down.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 27, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> You never regret it until it's time to take them down.





lmao.  that's exactly what i mean.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 27, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:
			
		

> Love the poodle skirt. Did you make it yourself?
> 
> So this was my hair for the day. I couldn't get cornrowing down so I just did some jumbo braids and tried this out. I never tried a frohawk before so it's a bit sloppy and I took the easy way out and used hairbands.



Thanks! All from party city but the cardigan


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 27, 2012)

Im feeling jetlagged and lazy! I didnt get to have my leisurely lazy hair day today bc had unexpected family in town so I ended up hanging out with them. Tomorrow gonna take my little man to the circus and I go back to work monday....cant miss my weekly DC soooo in order to fit it in Im gonna DC on dry hair overnight and wash it out in the AM. Im using this method more and more it seems, but its quick when youre busy and you still get to give your hair some TLC. No time to retwist so Im sure it will be a bun or grecian twist....maybe in another week Ill retwist. I think Im going to make it my goal to wear twists 2 weeks of the month and bun/updo 2 weeks of the month.

PSA: BEANIE Season is here! ;0) And Forever 21 has them for 4.50 to 6.50 each. As if I need another obsession in addition to my scarf and hair accessory obsession. So far I have black, tan, gray, mustard...looking for a multicolored one.


----------



## isawstars (Oct 28, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> QUESTION: Does anyone use Good Day hair pins? I'm scared of the regular bobby pins causing breakage. Are the Good Days any bettee? If so, why?



Froreal3

I love Good Hair Day Pins!  Or Good Day Pins?  Whatever they're called.... lol   When My hair was longer I used them for buns on a regular basis.  They hold my hair in place like no other...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 28, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? 
*Buns, Buns and Mo' Buns!

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
*M&S, oil scalp/scalp massage, and detangle lightly every night then style the bun in the morning.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
*Texlaxed

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
*To be FULL BSL by December 

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
I will be bunning the entire week. I will have two Flat Iron sessions in the meantime in the end of November and The beginning of December, only then will I use my week pass I wear it down for a couple days. 

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## jprayze (Oct 28, 2012)

Leslie_C said:
			
		

> Im feeling jetlagged and lazy! I didnt get to have my leisurely lazy hair day today bc had unexpected family in town so I ended up hanging out with them. Tomorrow gonna take my little man to the circus and I go back to work monday....cant miss my weekly DC soooo in order to fit it in Im gonna DC on dry hair overnight and wash it out in the AM. Im using this method more and more it seems, but its quick when youre busy and you still get to give your hair some TLC. No time to retwist so Im sure it will be a bun or grecian twist....maybe in another week Ill retwist. I think Im going to make it my goal to wear twists 2 weeks of the month and bun/updo 2 weeks of the month.
> 
> PSA: BEANIE Season is here! ;0) And Forever 21 has them for 4.50 to 6.50 each. As if I need another obsession in addition to my scarf and hair accessory obsession. So far I have black, tan, gray, mustard...looking for a multicolored one.



Thanks for the PSA! I would like to get some beanies this year.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 28, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> Im feeling jetlagged and lazy! I didnt get to have my leisurely lazy hair day today bc had unexpected family in town so I ended up hanging out with them. Tomorrow gonna take my little man to the circus and I go back to work monday...*.cant miss my weekly DC soooo in order to fit it in Im gonna DC on dry hair overnight and wash it out in the AM. Im using this method more and more it seems, but its quick when youre busy and you still get to give your hair some TLC.* No time to retwist so Im sure it will be a bun or grecian twist....maybe in another week Ill retwist. I think Im going to make it my goal to wear twists 2 weeks of the month and bun/updo 2 weeks of the month.
> 
> PSA: BEANIE Season is here! ;0) And Forever 21 has them for 4.50 to 6.50 each. As if I need another obsession in addition to my scarf and hair accessory obsession. So far I have black, tan, gray, mustard...looking for a multicolored one.



Leslie_C.  Oh, have fun at the circus. BTW, that is the only way I can get my DCs in lately.  Thanks for the tip on beanies.

EnExitStageLeft .  Got you on the list.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 28, 2012)

will braid the other half sometime today.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 28, 2012)

I wore a twist out yesterday and tried to pineapple it last night to get second-day hair:  FAIL. But, I did get a nice, full bun out of it.

First two photos were after I took the pineapple down. Had a few stringy pieces in the back that just weren't going to work. Third one is after I detangled and the fourth is obviously the hair I lost. Last one is the bun.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 28, 2012)

Here are a couple more photos of the bun. I finger detangled the ends, not the roots. I'm 14 weeks post. I applied DB Transitioning Creme to my roots with an applicator bottle.


----------



## Perfexion (Oct 28, 2012)

http://youtu.be/BY3YiC1RdhI

I am attempting this style but I'm not very good at flat twisting, or whatever she is doing in that video. If it comes out all right (big IF) then I will post a pic. If not, then at least the video is here if someone else wants to try it.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 28, 2012)

Perfexion said:
			
		

> http://youtu.be/BY3YiC1RdhI
> 
> I am attempting this style but I'm not very good at flat twisting, or whatever she is doing in that video. If it comes out all right (big IF) then I will post a pic. If not, then at least the video is here if someone else wants to try it.



I like that style so much! I've looked at several tutorials and tried it a couple of times. I've tried as both a twist and as a braid style. I need to practice more before I'm ready to show any pics, though.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Perfexion (Oct 28, 2012)

Okay I can already tell the grecian twist style is going to be an epic fail! I just can't flat twist to save my life! I also can't cornrow (hanging head in shame) No matter how much I practice and how many tutorial videos I watch I just can't get the hang of it. So I gave up and tried BraunSugar 's puff bun. Thanks for the style idea!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 28, 2012)

Perfexion said:


> Okay I can already tell the grecian twist style is going to be an epic fail! I just can't flat twist to save my life! I also can't cornrow (hanging head in shame) No matter how much I practice and how many tutorial videos I watch I just can't get the hang of it. So I gave up and tried @BraunSugar 's puff bun. Thanks for the style idea!



Perfexion

You can always try a roll and tuck or do a bunch of twist and flat twist the twists. But yea I need to work on my flat twists as well because they're not as defined it seems.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 28, 2012)

So I still have yet wore my hair down since the challenge. I am making some changes to my routine. This weekend I was supposed to wash and deep condition my hair and then braid and bun it the next day. What I ended up doing was prepoo with coconut oil and I was too lazy to wash it out so I left it in for almost ten to twelve hours. I finally washed it out by cowashing. I think I will clarify my hair once a month and cowash twice a week. I already cowash once a week so now this would make two. I then deep conditioned (which I am doing twice a week) then I placed my hair in four braids to dry. Since I have no work tomorrow because of the hurricane I think I will leave them in the braids and bonnet until Tuesday morning. That was a nice treatment for my hair. So Tuesday back up in a bun my hair goes. This challenge is really helping me focus on my hair and taking better care of it. I make sure that  comb does not go into my hair unless I am cowashing it and now that's twice a week. I finger style and maybe lightly brush the top of my hair to push it in a bun but just lightly. I am seeing that my hair is responding very well to my new regimen and my bunning. I am very excited to see the end results. If things go well by Dec 31st I might just continue this routine.


----------



## Arian (Oct 28, 2012)

I will be lurking....


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 28, 2012)

Perfexion said:


> Okay I can already tell the grecian twist style is going to be an epic fail!* I just can't flat twist to save my life! I also can't cornrow (hanging head in shame) No matter how much I practice and how many tutorial videos I watch I just can't get the hang of it. *So I gave up and tried BraunSugar 's puff bun. Thanks for the style idea!



Perfexion.  I was the same way.  IMHO if you practice around 5 times, your fingers will just start taking over.  You'll get it.



Growingmyhairlong said:


> . I am seeing that my hair is responding very well to my new regimen and my bunning. I am very excited to see the end results. If things go well by Dec 31st I might just continue this routine.



Growingmyhairlong.  Yeah :trampolin.  There's something about letting people know what you're doing with your hair that makes it thrive.

Thank you BraunSugar, Fhrizzball & Froreal3 for your tips and encouragement.  To any challenger that I've missed, my apologies.  I'm trying to get more organized y'all, please bear with me.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 28, 2012)

i think im going to TRY to leave these braids in for a few weeks.  the operative word is TRY.  haha.  they are pretty small, so im not about to take them out after only a few days or a week, but im not sure exactly how long i'll leave them in.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 28, 2012)

Off tomorrow due to Sandy, so I will twist tomorrow and keep in until I go back to work for a lovely Twistout


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 28, 2012)

Stay safe jprayze.  Thank you for everything you are doing in this challenge.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 28, 2012)

anyone else rinse twists & braids right after they do them?  i know it's weird because i just did them and it's a "fresh style" and all, but i haaaaate the way my twists and braids look right after they're done, so pretty much anytime i do them, i hop right in the shower when im done to rinse.  to me, they look "fresher" after being rinsed.



edit:  dangit.  i dont "hope" in the shower, i "hop" in the shower...well i guess i hope everywhere...but that's now what i wanted to say.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 28, 2012)

yeah, im off tomorrow, too...as well as tuesday (as of now).  the college canceled classes for both monday & tuesday which means im off from both school & work (my job is on campus).  i dunno if they'll change anything.  it's very rare for this school to announce a closing this early...let alone 2 days in a row...that's like WHOA...WHAAA???? haha.  never happens.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> anyone else rinse twists & braids right after they do them? i know it's weird because i just did them and it's a "fresh style" and all, but i haaaaate the way my twists and braids look right after they're done, so pretty much anytime i do them, i hope right in the shower when im done to rinse. to me, they look "fresher" after being rinsed.


 
I believe Nonie does. I think she has posted her regimen in several threads.


----------



## virtuenow (Oct 28, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> anyone else rinse twists & braids right after they do them?  i know it's weird because i just did them and it's a "fresh style" and all, but i haaaaate the way my twists and braids look right after they're done, so pretty much anytime i do them, i hope right in the shower when im done to rinse.  to me, they look "fresher" after being rinsed.



youwillrise I do, I rinse my twists right after I do them.  I like the way freshly rinsed twists look better than anything.  They look new after each rinse-- bouncy, thick and shiny.  I love the way you can renew twists so easily.  I think you're missing out on a lot if you don't ever rinse your twists.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 28, 2012)

yeah i usually rinse mine several times.  i tried to do the whole "no washing/rinsing" them thing...i just cant.  dont have it in me. lol


----------



## Tibbar (Oct 28, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> To any challenger that I've missed, my apologies.  I'm trying to get more organized y'all, please bear with me.




MeowMix  -- You are doing a GREAT job with this challenge!!  You are so supportive and encouraging to everyone!  Keep it up, you're doing fine!!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 28, 2012)

[USER=25612]MeowMix[/USER] said:
			
		

> Stay safe jprayze.  Thank you for everything you are doing in this challenge.



No thank you!  I love this challenge; it holds me accountable and helps me retain as much as possible.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 29, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> MeowMix  -- You are doing a GREAT job with this challenge!!  You are so supportive and encouraging to everyone!  Keep it up, you're doing fine!!





jprayze said:


> No thank you!  I love this challenge; it holds me accountable and helps me retain as much as possible.



Tibbar & jprayze.  What a great way to go .  Thank you so much.  You all know it works in a .  Talk to you soon.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey everyone 

Washed and DC'd followed by a super simple flat twist style...I need some more creative styles but this will do for now.




Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 29, 2012)

Back to my tried and true...


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 29, 2012)

Please share best tutorials for flat twisting/cornrowing your own hair


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 29, 2012)

IMFOCSD said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Washed and DC'd followed by a super simple flat twist style...I need some more creative styles but this will do for now.
> 
> ...



IMFOCSD That's a classic.



bajandoc86 said:


> Back to my tried and true...



bajandoc86.  Good to see you  back.  Was the storm bad?



gvin89 said:


> Please share best tutorials for flat twisting/cornrowing your own hair


gvin89.  You may find some stuff in these links.  



MeowMix said:


> *STYLE INSPIRATIONS & INFORMATION*
> 
> Braids:
> •	Mini Braid Method
> ...


----------



## -PYT (Oct 29, 2012)

MeowMix You certainly are doing a fabulous job! My life has been overcome with work and sleep but I have three days off this week and these twists will be coming out! I'm tired of my scalp not feeling clean so I plan to do a thorough wash, all day DC and more than likely this flat twist style that I loved....or something else idk


----------



## jprayze (Oct 29, 2012)

youwillrise said:
			
		

> yeah, im off tomorrow, too...as well as tuesday (as of now).  the college canceled classes for both monday & tuesday which means im off from both school & work (my job is on campus).  i dunno if they'll change anything.  it's very rare for this school to announce a closing this early...let alone 2 days in a row...that's like WHOA...WHAAA???? haha.  never happens.



So I called to see if my job closed for Tuesday yet...not yet


----------



## BGT (Oct 29, 2012)

My bun Saturday night was really cute. No great pictures though. If I do post the one picture I took y'all can't make fun of my soror.  She dressed up for Halloween. 

The hair bow was a disaster. I could DO it, but I had too many little hairs sticking out for it to look neat. So I just pulled my hair into a high pony, took small sections and rolled the ends, pinned them, and fanned it out to make a large round bun.

Since I started co-washing with the protein conditioner and bunning, my hair has been looking a bit thicker and feeling more lush.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 29, 2012)

^^very nice BGT.  I'm always impressed with the size of people's buns in this thread.



-PYT said:


> MeowMix You certainly are doing a fabulous job! My life has been overcome with work and sleep but I have three days off this week and these twists will be coming out! I'm tired of my scalp not feeling clean so I plan to do a thorough wash, all day DC and more than likely this flat twist style that I loved....or something else idk
> 
> View attachment 174645



Hey-PYT.  Good to see you.  You've got me  .  Glad to hear you getting some R&R.  btw..imma copy your style

*EASTCOASTERS STAY SAFE.*


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 29, 2012)

Shampooed my hair yesterday and still DCing right now. Will probably rinse out in a bit, detangle and rebraid my hair up. I kinda miss the Celies


----------



## Perfexion (Oct 29, 2012)

IMFOCSD said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Washed and DC'd followed by a super simple flat twist style...I need some more creative styles but this will do for now.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Wow! I love this! It makes me want to practice flat twisting some more.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 29, 2012)

i'm bunning today.  nothing special.  i daydream about trying new, creative bun styles, but i need more length, so i won't have to manipulate my hair much.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 29, 2012)

Here are my twists in their complete shrunken glory! I am moisturizing them on a daily basis.











I'm not wearing these down anymore for a while since they brush against my shoulders in the back. I'm going to wear ponytails, buns, and some other updos. I really love these twists a lot. Once I wash them, I will determine how long I can possibly keep them in.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 29, 2012)

Last Thursday, I did take down that style and just been wearing my hair in a high bun for the past 3 days, didn't take it down or anything. I plan on washing my hair after work today.


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 29, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> Here are my twists in their complete shrunken glory! I am moisturizing them on a daily basis.
> 
> wn anymore for a while since they brush against my shoulders in the back. I'm going to wear ponytails, buns, and some other updos. I really love these twists a lot. Once I wash them, I will determine how long I can possibly keep them in.



Wow, your 'shrunk' is my stretch.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 29, 2012)

[URL=http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_1108.jpg][IMG]http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/th_IMG_1108.jpg[/URL][/IMG]





Hey guys I washed and conditioned hair on yesterday.  I retwisted my hair on yesterday.  Big twist put in a ponytail.  One day I will try to do some styles but my time is so limited.  I am enjoying seeing everybody styles and efforts.  HAVE A GREAT DAY.


----------



## LilMissRed (Oct 29, 2012)

FINALLLYYYYYY back in my twists! I washed my scalp w/castile soap... used my water bottle mix.. sealed w/avocado butter and did 2 strand twists..... ALL is RIGHT with the world HUMMMMMMMMMMMM.............................


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Oct 29, 2012)

g.lo said:


> PeculiarDaye, welcome!!!!!





MeowMix said:


> Your on the list PeculiarDaye.  Have fun





NappyNelle said:


> Hello and welcome to the challenge Perfexion and PeculiarDaye!



*Thank you Ladies, g.lo MeowMix NappyNelle I am glad to be apart of the challenge...

 I just re-parted braided my hair last night and I measured it, but since it was the front and not the back I don't know if it counts but it is 19 inches. I will do my BEST to take a picture today i'm at work right now trying to convince myself to stay up and get ready for my LONG... Drive home...

Happy Hair Growing! *​


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 29, 2012)

Pretty Top Knot:


----------



## g.lo (Oct 29, 2012)

just wanted to share my 10yr old hair. I believe the simple reggie and double strand twist helped to reach WL. I wash DC and double strand twist her hair every 2 weeks.


----------



## BGT (Oct 29, 2012)

I bought some VO5 Strawberry and Cream and co-washed with it. It smells so good! Then used my regular mix of 14 in 1, serum and olive oil mix. Airdrying a bit, then gonna scarf it and go to bed. I don't like wet bunning because after it dries, my hair is all crinkly but this way, my hair dries straight and makes for neater, smoother buns and styles.


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 30, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Back to my tried and true...


 
bajandoc86 I love this style and think its super classy! Do all the twists on the othe side hang down to the side or are those bangs? Would love to see this from all angles so when I grow up I can try to duplicate it lol



-PYT said:


> @MeowMix You certainly are doing a fabulous job! My life has been overcome with work and sleep but I have three days off this week and these twists will be coming out! I'm tired of my scalp not feeling clean so I plan to do a thorough wash, all day DC and more than likely this flat twist style that I loved....or something else idk
> 
> View attachment 174645


 
PYT I hear ya! Ive been going nonstop for over a week and Im worn out. Finally off for a few days with no plans and will be in chill mode for sure! ITA MeowMix you are doing an awesome job with the challenge! Im lovin it 



BraunSugar said:


> Here are my twists in their complete shrunken glory! I am moisturizing them on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
BraunSugar your twists are simply beautiful...I love how you can barely even tell its twists...looks like tiny spirals or something...would love it if you did a tutorial on how you twist bc there has to be a technique to such gorgeous twists!  Plus I also love how shiny your hair is...whats your secret???



rsmith said:


> [URL="http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_1108.jpg"][IMG]http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/th_IMG_1108.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
rsmith your hair reminds me of mine...we might be hair twins? Whats your hair type and how long have you been natural? Im so tempted to chop at 1 year post in february but may hold out to my Birthday Cinco De Mayo and maybe even longer depending on how I feel as each potential BC date approaches lol. I dont think Id go past 18 months...which would be next August and I really doubt Ill make it that long lol...I already have the urge to chop now...but we will see!



g.lo said:


> just wanted to share my 10yr old hair. I believe the simple reggie and double strand twist helped to reach WL. I wash DC and double strand twist her hair every 2 weeks.


 
g.lo wow that is so inspirational! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 30, 2012)

Leslie_C Thank you! I twist my hair pretty tightly without allowing any slack on them. I'm not worried about tension because they aren't like braids and they loosen up within an hour. I don't pull hard from the roots, I just make sure the twist itself is tight. I think I will do a video tut on my method because it is easier for you to see it than it is for me to explain LoL.

For the shine, I use my "Curling Cream". I can use it to style my hair or just as a leave-in. The recipe is:

    3/4 cup aloe vera gel
    1/4 cup crisco
    2 tbsps grapeseed oil
    1 tbsp castor oil

After I wash & condition, I apply it to my damp hair. It always leaves me with shiny, moisturized hair and it isn't greasy. It does such a good job that I only need to use it once or twice a week.


----------



## Lute (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi ladies.

I've been lurking on this thread. I've been taking down my twists since I will be TC-ing for the rest of the week due to Hurricane Sandy. I plan to do my first set of mini twists. I'm scared though. I wanted to do mini braids. But my head looks scalpy and I'm afraid to do it small. 
 Also I noticed some videos some ladies don't use a comb to part. *nervous* Wouldn't it still look a bit off?  
 I've been going on youtube viewing videos. any tips you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 30, 2012)

MeowMix....the hurricane didn't do me too bad. I left work an hour before it really hit, but it was already dumping rain and the wind was nuts. Was without utilities for a while. But frankly I can't complain. God is Good.

Leslie_C it's actually a side swept bang...I will try to upload a pic this evening to show you the right side.


----------



## virtuenow (Oct 30, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> @Leslie_C Thank you! I twist my hair pretty tightly without allowing any slack on them. I'm not worried about tension because they aren't like braids and they loosen up within an hour. I don't pull hard from the roots, I just make sure the twist itself is tight. I think I will do a video tut on my method because it is easier for you to see it than it is for me to explain LoL.
> 
> For the shine, I use my "Curling Cream". I can use it to style my hair or just as a leave-in. The recipe is:
> 
> ...



BraunSugar how does the hair feel w/the curlcream (bouncy/stiff/weight)?   How much do you use?  Do you slather a glob of it on or just a small amount.  Do you refrigerate the mix.  Do you put your eco gel on top/or other gel? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 30, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> @BraunSugar how does the hair feel w/the curlcream (bouncy/stiff/weight)?   How much do you use?  Do you slather a glob of it on or just a small amount.  Do you refrigerate the mix.  Do you put your eco gel on top/or other gel? Thanks for sharing!



virtuenow My hair a slight bounce to it. Just enough to have a bit of movement. The cream is medium weight. It is lighter than a butter but heavier than a lotion. I apply it in sections. I normally have 8 sections and I put a quarter sized amount on each. The mix doesn't need to be refrigerated because I don't use food grade aloe vera gel in it. I prefer Fruit Of The Earth that I get from Walmart. I do use it underneath gel if I am doing a wash & go. If I'm doing a braidout, I use it alone. Using it under gel keeps my hair from being crunchy.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 30, 2012)

Are you ladies alright?! I've been worried and not seeing many Island or East Coast ladies updating in the OT thread...


----------



## jprayze (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm doing fine...all is well. Had lots of time in the house to nourish my hair


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 30, 2012)

g.lo said:


> just wanted to share my 10yr old hair. I believe the simple reggie and double strand twist helped to reach WL. I wash DC and double strand twist her hair every 2 weeks.



Thanks for sharing g.lo.  I like your regimen.  Like you said...simple



Leslie_C said:


> PYT I hear ya! Ive been going nonstop for over a week and Im worn out. Finally off for a few days with no plans and will be in chill mode for sure! ITA MeowMix you are doing an awesome job with the challenge! Im lovin it



Aw shucks Leslie_C.  LOL.  I'm just thrilled with all the wonderful ladies in this challenge.  You too, thank for asking @BruanSugar about her 'shiny secret sauce'



bajandoc86 said:


> MeowMix....the hurricane didn't do me too bad. I left work an hour before it really hit, but it was already dumping rain and the wind was nuts. Was without utilities for a while. But frankly I can't complain. God is Good.





jprayze said:


> I'm doing fine...all is well. Had lots of time in the house to nourish my hair



bajandoc86 & jprayze.  Whew, I'm glad you all are alright.  I still can't get over the scale of that storm.  Your right bajandoc86.  God is Good.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey ladies!  Made it through that storm and disnt lose power or have too much damage.

I twisted my hair on Sunday, after fussing with it for about an hour.  I wanted to bun, but it didn't want too.  The twists are medium sized, I will probably keep them in for 2 weeks *fingers crossed*

I trimmed about 1/4" off.  I was having a lot of breakage, but it was drastically reduced after my trim.  Hoping to keep my ends in good shape, so I can stop trimming my progress.


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Oct 30, 2012)

So I haven't taken the braids down as of yet, but will be soon and hopefully getting Senegalese twists in to keep in for the rest of the year. I just don't have the attention span to be sitting there all day doing them. Lolzyz 

But I do have a brand new regimen I want to try that I read in a book that was recommended. It involves water only rinses and daily moisturizing spraying of the hair to keep it mosturized. I think it'll work since I have extremely dry hair. I just hope it doesn't mess the twists up too much.


----------



## HighAspirations (Oct 30, 2012)

So I redid my twists and couldn't help but post my "model" pic lol


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 30, 2012)

HighAspirations said:
			
		

> So I redid my twists and couldn't help but post my "model" pic lol



You are so pretty. That is a very nice picture. I hope school is going well.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 31, 2012)

HighAspirations said:


> So I redid my twists and couldn't help but post my "model" pic lol



Girl that is cute!


----------



## rsmith (Oct 31, 2012)

Leslie_C [USER][/USER]

Hey My hair is fine 4a medium density. I have been natural for 4 years. I wish it would grow more. It started out growing so fast. Now its seems to be staying the same.


----------



## KimPossibli (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm still in the challenge  same style as ever.. 

I've been shifting my placement of my cornrows weekly 

I'm looking for new ideas though.. 

no single braids or twists though.. take too long and I am not invested enough to spendt the time..


----------



## HighAspirations (Oct 31, 2012)

HanaKuroi Thanks ya Ma'am! school is great! I'm so ready for college

Froreal3 Thanks! I gotta find some way to work my boy short hair


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 31, 2012)

Still in my flat twist updo!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 31, 2012)

My twists have been in four bantu knots under a scarf since Saturday. I feel like such a bum. Sandy has us stuck inside, so I guess the good news is I've been very low manipulation and keeping up with my oiling this week.


----------



## virtuenow (Oct 31, 2012)

My twists are no longer air drying soft.  I have hard hair again  ...Any suggestions on how to air dry my hair and keep soft hair throughout the day in these freezing temps?  HighAspirations cute twists!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 31, 2012)

BraunSugar- Your twists are spectacular!

I'm still in mini braids, 2.5 weeks to go.  I am wearing them pinned up, in buns, and in ponytails.  I will be releasing the ends of the braids a little some time next week.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 31, 2012)

jesusislove1526 Thank you!


----------



## HighAspirations (Oct 31, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> My twists are no longer air drying soft.  I have hard hair again  ...Any suggestions on how to air dry my hair and keep soft hair throughout the day in these freezing temps?  HighAspirations cute twists!



virtuenow Thanks! and I keep my twists soft by using a shea butter leave in conditioner mix.  my hair always dries soft springy and spongy!


----------



## virtuenow (Oct 31, 2012)

HighAspirations said:


> @virtuenow Thanks! and I keep my twists soft by using a shea butter leave in conditioner mix.  my hair always dries soft springy and spongy!



Thanks!  Do you make the shea butter mix yourself; if so, what's in it?  If not, what brand is it? Oh, I was going to say I like the look of min twists on short hair.  I don't see it often, but it looks very nice.  There are two twin girls in my Zumba class w/mini fro's, I'd love to twist their hair up .


----------



## -PYT (Oct 31, 2012)

BraunSugar Definitely gonna whip up some of your moisturizer/leave-in


----------



## HighAspirations (Oct 31, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Do you make the shea butter mix yourself; if so, what's in it?  If not, what brand is it? Oh, I was going to say I like the look of min twists on short hair.  I don't see it often, but it looks very nice.  There are two twin girls in my Zumba class w/mini fro's, I'd love to twist their hair up .



I use alba botanicals leave in conditioner and i put the stove on the lowest setting it will go on and add the conditioner and then the shea butter until it melts and i stir it up.  You just want to melt the shea butter so no serious heat is needed and its only on the stove for a second. After that I put it into a container and I place it in the freezer for like 5 minutes.  take it out shake it up and repeat until its whipped.  about a 10 minute process. Just shea butter was too greasy for my hair, and I don't have the money to keep buying leave ins so this mixture is perfect.  I'm sure any leave in will work.!


----------



## Victoria44 (Oct 31, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> My twists are no longer air drying soft.  I have hard hair again  ...Any suggestions on how to air dry my hair and keep soft hair throughout the day in these freezing temps?  HighAspirations cute twists!



I'd suggest, reduce the co washing for now, until you get your softness back, and don't go outside with wet hair.  Let it dry inside, or if you have to go outside, wear a hat until its completely done drying.  Also maybe sealing with a heavier oil?


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 31, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> My twists are no longer air drying soft.  I have hard hair again  ...Any suggestions on how to air dry my hair and keep soft hair throughout the day in these freezing temps?


virtuenow - do you have a microfiber towel? After washing your hair, use this towel to soak up excess water. Once your hair is about 80% dry, apply your moisturizer and oil and then braid your hair and let it airdry. I used Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie and castor oil right now. Once your hair has completely airdried, then style your hair the way you want.

But before all that, make sure you are using a shampoo and conditioner that makes your hair soft. I was having problems airdrying myself because of Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo. It used to be great back in the day but they must have changed their formula or something. Now I'm back to using Garnier Fructis Length & Strength Shampoo. I also used the conditioner that goes with it. It made my hair soft after washing. After my hair airdried, it was soft as well.

Hope that helps.

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 31, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> My twists are no longer air drying soft. I have hard hair again  ...Any suggestions on how to air dry my hair and keep soft hair throughout the day in these freezing temps? @HighAspirations cute twists!


 
virtuenow...is it possible you need to clarify? Usually when my hair stops responding to products it usually responds to, its probably build up. What are you moisturizing and sealing with?  How are you air drying? I *thought* my hair adored EVCO, but when I was out of town I only took jojoba oil and figured out my hair really is much softer when I use that instead... Who knew?



-PYT said:


> @BraunSugar Definitely gonna whip up some of your moisturizer/leave-in


 
BraunSugar Im gonna make some as well! The only thing Im missing is the FOTE Aloe gel...I cant seem to find it. Can I get it at walmart and where is it in the store? 



Poohbear said:


> @virtuenow - do you have a microfiber towel? After washing your hair, use this towel to soak up excess water. Once your hair is about 80% dry, apply your moisturizer and oil and then braid your hair and let it airdry. I used Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie and castor oil right now. Once your hair has completely airdried, then style your hair the way you want.
> 
> But before all that, make sure you are using a shampoo and conditioner that makes your hair soft. I was having problems airdrying myself because of Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo. It used to be great back in the day but they must have changed their formula or something. Now I'm back to using Garnier Fructis Length & Strength Shampoo. I also used the conditioner that goes with it. It made my hair soft after washing. After my hair airdried, it was soft as well.
> 
> ...


 
ITA with this....Im really loving CON Argan Oil shampoo these days.  My hair is really porous so I only quickly blot with a t shirt and that is enough bc my hair responds better to me applying products to pretty damp hair and detangling is easier that way too. If I apply the towel it will be practically dry and Id have to spritz it. I usually band or braid in about 6 sections to air dry now and then style from there.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 31, 2012)

Leslie_C Walmart is where I purchase mine. It is usually with the lotion & body wash.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 1, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I'm doing fine...all is well. Had lots of time in the house to nourish my hair


 
jprayze. It's so cool that you made lemonade out of a huge lemon. So glad to hear you are doing well.



HighAspirations said:


> So I redid my twists and couldn't help but post my "model" pic lol
> 
> View attachment 174873


 
Hey HighAspirations. Look at you LOLing. Girl, you can be a model



Itgirl said:


> I'm still in the challenge  same style as ever..
> 
> I've been shifting my placement of my cornrows weekly
> 
> ...


 
Itgirl

There is a Braid styles tumblr URL in the link below. Hope that helps.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16918739&postcount=3



NappyNelle said:


> My twists have been in four bantu knots under a scarf since Saturday. I feel like such a bum. Sandy has us stuck inside, so I guess the good news is I've been very low manipulation and keeping up with my oiling this week.


NappyNelle. You and jprayze can be twins with the positivity. Glad to hear you are doing well.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 1, 2012)

Threw in some celie braids. Not worthy of being worn out so i will use my two or three days in between protective styles to wear a braidout then bun probably. Hope all our east coast ladies are keeping their heads up. What are your weekend plans, girls?


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 1, 2012)

I just took my Celies out and currently stretching my hair in 4 big braids so I can wear it out if I go anywhere this weekend then buns,buns and more buns! 







Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 1, 2012)

Trying to experiment with new buns. This is mine for today and Friday. I took it down today and will rebraid fresh in the AM. Since Monday I been stuck at home until today so my hair remained in four braids under bonnet. I spritzed and oiled daily.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 1, 2012)

will be bunning air dried hair tonight.  i swear when i reach my desired length, i am going to try more bun styles.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 2, 2012)

Where are you ladies getting your banana clips?  I didn't think natural hair could fit in them except I keep seeing lhcfers show pics wearing them.  I bought a few Scuncci brand and just as I suspected, it snapped before I even came close to clasping it.  I don't get it!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 2, 2012)

So I've been in the same mohawk style for a week now. I'm thinking of stretching it for another week as it still looks good. I undid the buns and just have the ends in twists at the moment. I never expected it to last this long yet at the same time I kinda wanna go back to regular bun styles. Also thanks to Ecostyler Crystal, my front actually lays down and stays that way with waves to boot. I swore off Ecostyler as the Argan and Olive versions didn't agree with my hair. I'm glad this one works out though I'm still too afraid to try a wash and go with it.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 2, 2012)

My hair for the last week:



> *Two flat twists (rolls) into a bun*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm probably going to wash my hair this weekend.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 2, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Where are you ladies getting your banana clips?  I didn't think natural hair could fit in them except I keep seeing lhcfers show pics wearing them.  I bought a few Scuncci brand and just as I suspected, it snapped before I even came close to clasping it.  I don't get it!



I use the Scunci brand. Are you using the long one or the medium length one? The medium length one broke on me. I find that they work fine when I have my twists in & I use it for low ponys or low buns. It's hard for me to really do anything else with them.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Nov 2, 2012)

I am taking down my flat twists. I'm kinda liking how my hair is all curly. I'd keep it this way, but my hair needs to be cleaned!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 2, 2012)

Bunned all last wk and this wk until today.  I think this was my longest stretch.  Today is my reward day I guess.  I did bun the top


----------



## isawstars (Nov 2, 2012)

I took out my twists yesterday.  I'll probably wear my hair out til Sunday... then back to twists


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 2, 2012)

i should go back to twists & braids permanently

...just because when i have them in, i use SO much LESS conditioner...not that i condition or dc less frequently...i do it the same amount pretty much

it's just that i use less product during each session.  

haha



seriously.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Nov 2, 2012)

Twist out today. Guess this will count as my out day.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 2, 2012)

Trying out a new bun style I saw someone else in this challenge do. Although, I still need to perfect it I still think it came out better than yesterday. Tension free as well. I am going to wash and deep condition tomorrow and wear my hair down for one day on Sunday ( the first time since I started this challenge) Then back in a bun for the rest of the week. So loving this challenge.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 2, 2012)

Even though it has not been that long since the challenge began I feel guilty the one day u decide to wear my hair out. I feel like I am cheating or something lol.


----------



## g.lo (Nov 2, 2012)

just being so lazy tis week!  it took me 2 days to wash my hair, don't ask! still bunning!


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 2, 2012)

I wore a bun all week and then today during work, I wore a braidout. How come I couldn't wait to get my hair back into a bun? So after work, I put my hair into a banana clip bun which I plan on wearing til I wash my hair either on Sunday or Monday. This is the biggest my bun has ever looked without using a ponytail holder or donut bun. I'm going to have to use this banana clip more often now that I've figured out how to use it without causing tension on my hair strands.



*click pics to enlarge*









I'm also realizing that I prefer high buns more than regular/low buns.


Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 2, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I wore a bun all week and then today during work, I wore a braidout. How come I couldn't wait to get my hair back into a bun? So after work, I put my hair into a banana clip bun which I plan on wearing til I wash my hair either on Sunday or Monday. This is the biggest my bun has ever looked without using a ponytail holder or donut bun. I'm going to have to use this banana clip more often now that I've figured out how to use it without causing tension on my hair strands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pretty! what steps did you take to get your hair into that bun? I need to try variations of high buns for when these twists come out.


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 2, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> pretty! what steps did you take to get your hair into that bun? I need to try variations of high buns for when these twists come out.



First I gathered all my hair at the top of my head and put it into a ponytail. I couldn't just hold my hair in one hand and put in the clip in like I saw some ladies do in YouTube videos. My hair would come out poofy or the clip would be crooked. Anyway, after I put my hair in a ponytail, I took one side of the banana clip and stuck the teeth into the front horizontally underneath the ponytail holder. I make sure the teeth are close to the ponytail so it won't cause tension when I close the clip. Then I brought the other side of the banana clip around the back of the ponytail and closed the clip together. Then I took the ponytail holder off, spread out my hair in the banana clip, and folded my hair over, and used a Goody hair days pin to tuck my ends underneath the banana clip in the back.

Hope that makes sense. .

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## isawstars (Nov 2, 2012)

That bun looks luscious Poohbear!!


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 2, 2012)

Poohbear, what kind of banana clip did you use what brand/where from? Thanks.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2012)

Poohbear That bun looks great. Your hair is long. Do you think that style is possible with shoulder length hair? My hair always breaks banana clips. Lol


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 3, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Poohbear, what kind of banana clip did you use what brand/where from? Thanks.


virtuenow - the brand I use is made by scunci. I got mine from either Walgreens, Walmart, or Kroger. It comes in a three pack with black, brown, and clear.



Froreal3 said:


> Poohbear That bun looks great. Your hair is long. Do you think that style is possible with shoulder length hair? My hair always breaks banana clips. Lol


Thanks Froreal3. I'm sure it can be done with shoulder length hair if stretched out pretty well. My hair is APL/BSB length when stretched.

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## -PYT (Nov 3, 2012)

So my braid out was weak sauce. Next time I'll do my braids bigger. Meanwhile, I pinned the fail up in a makeshift updo and tell me why every person I worked with last night complimented my hair?! Natural hair for the win!!!! I'll try to get a pic


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey ladies, quick check in.  I'm over here in Staten Island, Sandy hit us pretty hard.  

We were fortunate in that we still have our home, and sustained minimal property damage.  We lost power for several days - learning to live without the most basic things sucked but once we got power, phones and internet back (yesterday) and learned how hard the Island was hit I felt small for complaining about ME. Without a way to communicate, I felt so cut off from the world.  My first day back at work was yesterday and I learned some friends lost *EVERYTHING* ... humbling... 

Oh and my hair is in a sorry state right now.... we did not get hot water until yesterday so - well, fill in the blanks you know I'm looking ratchet right now... 

(sorry to admit that I care about that at a time like this but I'm shallow.... don't judge me please  )


----------



## -PYT (Nov 3, 2012)

So about that pic  I got home and took those pins out and dove into bed!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 3, 2012)

Attempted to do a bun on my stretched hair with a banana clip that I have...and I broke it. No bueno. I think my hair is anti banana clip


----------



## Perfexion (Nov 3, 2012)

Just checking in. I live in New Jersey and Hurricane Sandy hit us pretty hard too. We had no power or heat for four days.  My husband needed my bobby pins to rig up some makeshift latern (don't ask) so I ended up with a puff instead of a bun. Then I didn't touch my hair for four days so my hair is a hot matted mess! I just tried to take the hair tie out and ripped a chunk of my hair. I think this is going to be a bit of setback for me. Damn that Sandy!!!!


----------



## -PYT (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm glad you guys are okay! Tibbar Perfexion I love how hair is still a major factor for you lol...it's an important facet of our lives darn it!

So with all of this banana clip talk, I purchased some from Walgreens, the scunci brand Poohbear was talking about.  Baby, when I tell you that this bun is painless I mean it!  I really just might give bunning a try now.  NikkiQ My hair is still pretty contained from those little celies I did for this braidout so the banana clip closed around pretty securely.  What kind of clip you got?


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 3, 2012)

It sure wasn't a Scunci one that's for sure. It was one that I got from a BSS back home. It looked pretty thick and sturdy. Guess I'll have to get a couple Scuncis soon.


----------



## MsDee14 (Nov 3, 2012)

Still in the same twists I did 2 weeks ago. I will be keeping these in for 1 more week. Not looking forward to spending 4 hours re-twisting, but now that I know I can keep them in for 3 weeks...it's worth it. 

The attached pic is how I wore it yesterday. Just twisted the twists then curled them with satin rollers.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Think I'm gonna buy some curlformers tonight....so I can stretch my hair with those instead of blowdrying. I HATE how blowdrying makes my hair feel.


----------



## ogmistress (Nov 3, 2012)

Update:

Yesterday- Took out the braids and beads. detangled. DC (on dry hair), add coconut oil on top of it and twisted it in 4 sections. Put 2 plastic bags and satin on and left it on over night and plus some

Today- Still in 4 sections, washed out the DC, Shampooed, washed out, added Herbal Essences HH conditioner (concentrated on the end), left it in while shower, rinsed out and let it air dry for a little.
For each section of hair I: 
~Added a little bit of conditioner and heat protectant
~Combed and then brushed through with a type of paddle brush
~Took it in smaller sections and blow dried (high heat-low power). 
~Add a good amount of Shea butter (raw) and EVOO on the length of the hair. Then I put a little more EVOO on the ends.

Then I braided my hair in 2, added a little EVOO on the ends and then pinned it up in the back. And then put my scarf on. 

Tomorrow I am planning on braiding it again with beads. This time less shells and no foil.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 3, 2012)

Poohbear what do you do to your hair at night? Take the clip out then what? Plait it? Bun it?

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 4, 2012)

Forgot I was in this challenge. I have been in twists for a month. I washed and dc'd in them last time nth is time I'm gonna take the twists out and wash my hair loose. And try bunning for a week.

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 4, 2012)

Rocked the first high bun that I actually really like!!!


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 4, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Poohbear what do you do to your hair at night? Take the clip out then what? Plait it? Bun it?
> 
> Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese



pookaloo83 - I've been keeping the banana clip in my hair at night and tie a big scarf around my hair. It doesn't bother me at all while I sleep. If the bun messes up, I'll just redo the bun part.

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 4, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @pookaloo83 - I've been keeping the banana clip in my hair at night and tie a big scarf around my hair. It doesn't bother me at all while I sleep. If the bun messes up, I'll just redo the bun part.
> 
> Sent via Android LHCF App




Thanks. Gonna try this next week or so.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 4, 2012)

oh oh oh..i finally found my camera.  i'll post pictures when i redo my hair (next weekend).  these braids look a mess lol


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 4, 2012)

Washing my twists today. Gonna throw them in some big braids to wash & DC. My scalp is itching like crazy.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

My twa has finally grown out enough where I can join 
I am soooo glad for a break from doing my hair every day.

Start by Sharing:

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? 
coils

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?

Wash 1x a week.
--Wash with a cleansing conditioner: Hair One or As I Am
--DC with AO Blue Chamomile
--Apply light oil sunflower/grapeseed
--Apply leave-in
--Mist with water, apply curling jelly and twist

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
More retention and healthier ends

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
2 days

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 4, 2012)

Poohbear you started something with the cute banana clip bun. I brought me a new one yesterday and will try this bun tomorrow. So excited.


----------



## g.lo (Nov 4, 2012)

Poohbear, you and Nappynelle are the queen of cute buns!!!
I find that bannana clip are best for me and I don't get much headache with them.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 4, 2012)

faithVA finger coils got me through my first 3 months post BC! Everyone kept asking me was I starting off locs


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 4, 2012)

faithVA they are gorgeous, glad to have you back.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 4, 2012)

Imma head to the BSS today and get me some banana clips too....a la Poohbear. I'm inspired as well.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 4, 2012)

faithVA congratulations on your pretty coils


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 4, 2012)

-PYT said:


> So my braid out was* weak sauce*. Next time I'll do my braids bigger. Meanwhile, I pinned the fail up in a makeshift updo and tell me why every person I worked with last night complimented my hair?! Natural hair for the win!!!! I'll try to get a pic



-PYT.  I just get stoopid for funny sayings thanks for that



Tibbar said:


> Hey ladies, quick check in.  I'm over here in Staten Island, Sandy hit us pretty hard.
> 
> We were fortunate in that we still have our home, and sustained minimal property damage.  We lost power for several days - learning to live without the most basic things sucked but once we got power, phones and internet back (yesterday) and learned how hard the Island was hit I felt small for complaining about ME. Without a way to communicate, I felt so cut off from the world.  My first day back at work was yesterday and I learned some friends lost *EVERYTHING* ... humbling...
> 
> ...


Tibbar.  I'm so glad you are ok.  I really don't know how everybody is wrapping their mind around this type of devastation.  This the unfortunate thing about a 24/7 news cycle.  It's like on to the next story, meanwhile it's going to take a while to recover from this.  IMHO its not shallow at all to care for your hair at this time.  It's a step to rebuilding.



Perfexion said:


> Just checking in. I live in New Jersey and Hurricane Sandy hit us pretty hard too. We had no power or heat for four days.  My husband needed my bobby pins to rig up some makeshift latern (don't ask) so I ended up with a puff instead of a bun. Then I didn't touch my hair for four days so my hair is a hot matted mess! I just tried to take the hair tie out and ripped a chunk of my hair. I think this is going to be a bit of setback for me. Damn that Sandy!!!!



Hey Perfexion.  Your husband sounds like a genius.  I'm so glad your pulling through hair friend.  I'm daming Sandy too on your set back.  Enough is enough  Keep on keeping on

Good to see you back faithVA.  Love the hairstyle. 
_Thanks to all for the updates and wonderful pictures._


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 4, 2012)

Washed my twists!!! My method was successful and there was minimal unraveling! I'm letting it air dry right now. Very happy that it worked out because I think I would have cried if I spent 2 days doing twisting only for them to be ruined in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> @faithVA finger coils got me through my first 3 months post BC! Everyone kept asking me was I starting off locs


 
I will probably get that question too. I am going to rock them as long as I can. The first 3 months with my twa was tiring  Maybe I won't dread wash day so much. And I have a good excuse to watch a movie once a week.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> Hey ladies, quick check in. I'm over here in Staten Island, Sandy hit us pretty hard.
> 
> We were fortunate in that we still have our home, and sustained minimal property damage. We lost power for several days - learning to live without the most basic things sucked but once we got power, phones and internet back (yesterday) and learned how hard the Island was hit I felt small for complaining about ME. Without a way to communicate, I felt so cut off from the world. My first day back at work was yesterday and I learned some friends lost *EVERYTHING* ... humbling...
> 
> ...


 
 Glad that you and your family are ok. I am also glad that your damage was minimal. The storms can definitely make your realize what is important.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Rocked the first high bun that I actually really like!!!
> 
> 
> That bun is fabulous.!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> @faithVA they are gorgeous, glad to have you back.


 


			
				MeowMix;17195381 
 
Good to see you back @[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=292332" said:
			
		

> faithVA[/URL]. Love the hairstyle.
> _Thanks to all for the updates and wonderful pictures._


 


virtuenow said:


> @faithVA congratulations on your pretty coils


 
Thank You ladies. Not sure if I can hang with all this pretty hair in here and I've only looked at the last page. I didn't know everyone was in this challenge 

It's good to be back. Never thought I would miss twist so much.

Let me go to page 1 and see if I can get caught up.


----------



## g.lo (Nov 4, 2012)

welcome faithVA !!!!


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the love MeowMix, faithVA;
Just driving around my area I feel blessed and lucky every day…


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 4, 2012)

pookaloo83 do you twist on dry stretched hair?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi ladies. I just put my hair back in some medium/largish twists. I pinned them up to the sides. I think it looks pretty *****...but oh well. I'm not going anywhere this week. lol


----------



## Prettycoach (Nov 4, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> My twa has finally grown out enough where I can join
> I am soooo glad for a break from doing my hair every day.
> 
> Start by Sharing:
> ...



Congrats on your growth.  You are using the As I am coconut wash and hair one. Which one do you like better. I have both and I am currently using As I Am.


----------



## Prettycoach (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey ladies, it's been a while but I am still wearing my hair in protective style. I have my in two flat twists on each side. It's the easiest thing for me to do and maintain.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=342565" said:
			
		

> Prettycoach[/URL];17197053]Congrats on your growth. You are using the As I am coconut wash and hair one. Which one do you like better. I have both and I am currently using As I Am.


 
Thank You!

I've only used the Hair One Olive Oil once. But from that one experience I liked it better than the As I Am. I let the Hair One sit while I baggied and showered. I did not do that with the As I Am. This weekend I will let the As I Am sit and see if it works better. I also have the Hair One Argan Oil I want to try.

I like the As I Am. It left my hair feeling clean but not stripped. But the Hair One made my hair feel softer. My hair did not shrink. And I was able to detangle with it. 

I don't think I will have build up with As I Am. I am not sure if the Hair One will leave me with build up or not. 

Do you have the Hair One Olive Oil or a different one?


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 4, 2012)

Twisted my dd today....just sharing. I hope to do a similar style on my hair at some point this week.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 4, 2012)

gvin89 Look at that cheek  I just wanna pinch it! Beautiful style Mom....love love love it. Might have to steal it for myself.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 4, 2012)

Here are my twists after the 1st wash! They are completely dry:







I'll be using that wash method for mini braids too. Came out really well.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 4, 2012)

^^^BraunSugar, yes they did.  BTW, who is this caped crusader?


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 4, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> ^^^@BraunSugar, yes they did.  BTW, who is this caped crusader?



MeowMix I found out on Halloween that my son is Batman!  He was nice enough to let me take some pictures before he took the mask off and tried to eat it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> Here are my twists after the 1st wash! They are completely dry:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be using that wash method for mini braids too. Came out really well.


 
Your twists look beautiful. And your batman is a cutey!


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 4, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Your twists look beautiful. And your batman is a cutey!



Thank you!


----------



## -PYT (Nov 5, 2012)

K here's my first banana clip bun...it was kinda awkward pinning my hair down around it...I'm going to work with my method of stretching my hair some more.  I thought I was cute after I found a headband that matched my scrubs :blush3:


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Nov 5, 2012)

faithVA
Your coils are very nice.  When I wore them,  I received nothing but compliments.  Your hair has grown back so fast.  You'll be APL in no time.

BraunSugar

Your hair looks really good.  I"d like to do that to my hair one day. Also, Batman sure is cute.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 5, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> Here are my twists after the 1st wash! They are completely dry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BraunSugar what method did you use to wash this time?  What method did you use before?  Your hair looks so springy n pretty


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 5, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> @BraunSugar what method did you use to wash this time?  What method did you use before?  Your hair looks so springy n pretty



virtuenow Thank you! Before I just washed my twists loose which lead to some tangling, unraveling, and frizz for me. This time I put my twists in 8 large braids, washed, wrapped my hair in a microfiber turban, applied my leave-in, and let them air dry.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 5, 2012)

Today I'm gonna attempt to do strictly buns for the rest of the year. Here's my sad little no filler bun lol





Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 5, 2012)

NikkiQ, That's a nice sized bun!  I try to do mine with no filler, but I keep going back.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 5, 2012)

It feels weird not having my sock bun in there. Looks anemic to me, but I'm not leaving the house today so who cares how little it is?


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Nov 5, 2012)

Alrighty ladies... So I'm finally taking down my cornrows...I think my hair finally grew about an inch a month...maybe...Lolzyz... Before/after...


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2012)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> @faithVA
> Your coils are very nice. When I wore them, I received nothing but compliments. Your hair has grown back so fast. You'll be APL in no time.
> 
> @BraunSugar
> ...


 
Thank You JazzyOleBabe. I sure hope I have some nice growth. Glad I have something easy to rock in the meantime though.

Today's my first workday without having to do my hair :woohoo:


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Today I'm gonna attempt to do strictly buns for the rest of the year. Here's my sad little no filler bun lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's actually a really nice bun to not have filler. By the end of the year it's going to be so much fuller.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 5, 2012)

faithVA said:


> That's actually a really nice bun to not have filler. By the end of the year it's going to be so much fuller.



Thanks faithVA. I sure hope so. I hope I can get even a third of the growth you've had since your BC. Your coils look great!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2012)

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];17200497]Thanks @faithVA. I sure hope so. I hope I can get even a third of the growth you've had since your BC. Your coils look great!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
Your hair is growing and retaining just fine. You are APL now on your way to BSL  You will be swinging it by the summer time.

How do you keep your ends healthy since you don't braid to the ends? I never hear about you having to dust or trim that often.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 5, 2012)

Everyone looks so good up in here!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 5, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Your hair is growing and retaining just fine. You are APL now on your way to BSL  You will be swinging it by the summer time.
> 
> How do you keep your ends healthy since you don't braid to the ends? I never hear about you having to dust or trim that often.


 
I just did about a 1-2" trim last week. First one since Christmas of 2011. Whenever my hair is in braids, I either have them in pigtails,a high ponytail or in my satin bonnet. My hair never touches my shoulders.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 5, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> gvin89 Look at that cheek  I just wanna pinch it! Beautiful style Mom....love love love it. Might have to steal it for myself.



Thanks so much bajandoc86! I'm trying to step my game up. It's easy to do cute styles on her, but I cannot braid or flat twist my own hair for nothing.


----------



## isawstars (Nov 5, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I just did about a 1-2" trim last week. First one since Christmas of 2011. Whenever my hair is in braids, I either have them in pigtails,a high ponytail or in my satin bonnet. My hair never touches my shoulders.



NikkiQ  how do you trim your hair? Do you trim in twists?


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 5, 2012)

I keep dd's hair in 2 strand twists that nonie taught me how to do, bless her heartand she had one of those 'long hair' moments...she was eating ice cream and a twist ended up in her mouth...  She (4 years old) found it very amusing and you could just see the pride she had over her 'long hair'  Stretched it's about apl.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 5, 2012)

isawstars said:


> @NikkiQ how do you trim your hair? Do you trim in twists?


 

I used Naptural85's method of trimming natural hair while it's loose. Here's the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JAoKRgcvKA&feature=share&list=UU9Zl_UOLc2F5Aq45G6DxEaQ


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I just did about a 1-2" trim last week. First one since Christmas of 2011. Whenever my hair is in braids, I either have them in pigtails,a high ponytail or in my satin bonnet. My hair never touches my shoulders.


 
I didn't think you trimmed often. 

My hair never touches my shoulders either   but my ends are always raggedy. I think they just like being that way  I think they are allergic to air.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 5, 2012)

^^^ at allergic to air. I'm super heavy handed with products too. I'm a SM junkie so I apply it every other day pretty generously. My bottle of yucca and aloe thickening milk is almost gone so I'll have to see if I can find a site I can order some from that will deliver it here. If not, I'll add it to the list of stuff to buy when I go home to the states for Christmas.


----------



## Perfexion (Nov 5, 2012)

This is how much hair I lost after taking out my Hurricane Puff (and I used almost a whole bottle of conditioner and oil to soften it first before I detangled): 




I'm banding my hair now so I can re-bun and keep going. I tried the banana clip bun on freshly washed, shrunken, unbanded hair and I broke the clip. Good thing it came in a three pack!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 5, 2012)

Alright you guys started something with this banana clip toy lol. Here is my first high bun with a banana clip.







I am loving it.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 5, 2012)

banana clips...i have one banana clip.  i dont know where it is.  boosauce

i think im going to do twists next.


----------



## g.lo (Nov 5, 2012)

i dusted my hair about 2 weeks ago and still my ends didn't feel right
today i decided it was time for a good trim, which I did! those split ends were just teasing me, rising up like a cobra reading to bite! 
this time I had a great idea on how to trim, because of post partum shedding i have different length all over, and by clipping the ends i was not getting the shorter bits. So my new way of trimming comes in 3 steps ( a bit time consuming, but ...):

step one : grab a small section, clip the ends
step two: slide my thumb and index up the section to separate the shorter hair, and clip the ends of the shorter hair
step three: grab the section again, twist it as i wanted to do a bantu knot and dust all the spiky bit.

My hair feel so smooth and right!

Now i have to hide my sheers as they becoming my best buddy


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 5, 2012)

ahhhh...i think im starting to get the itch to take these damn braids out.  getting sick of them!  they have been in for 8 days.  (started them last saturday, finished them on sunday).  

i think im going to take them out tonight instead of this coming weekend.


edit:
ive started to take them out.  been sitting here, in the college library doing it (i know, i know...im a mess and a fool for that, but i couldnt resist the urge/itch)  

ive been taking 2 braids out and converting them to twists.  dont want to wait until im all the way done undoing the braids.  i shall start the new style right now!


----------



## Prettycoach (Nov 5, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I've only used the Hair One Olive Oil once. But from that one experience I liked it better than the As I Am. I let the Hair One sit while I baggied and showered. I did not do that with the As I Am. This weekend I will let the As I Am sit and see if it works better. I also have the Hair One Argan Oil I want to try.
> 
> ...



I have the Hair One Argan Oil. I only used it twice before totally going to As I Am. I am going to use up the As I am and then use the Hair one. I want to see the difference in the cleansing of my hair. I never use the cleanser to detangle my hair hmm. I just rinse it out then put TJ to detangle my hair. I might need to switch back to hair one for a while and see the difference.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2012)

Prettycoach said:


> I have the Hair One Argan Oil. I only used it twice before totally going to As I Am. I am going to use up the As I am and then use the Hair one. I want to see the difference in the cleansing of my hair. I never use the cleanser to detangle my hair hmm. I just rinse it out then put TJ to detangle my hair. I might need to switch back to hair one for a while and see the difference.


 
I can't wait to try the Argan Oil. I am hoping it is wonderful.

I only detangled with it because the instructions said to  I rarely read the directions but this time I did. I don't really think I could detangle with the As I Am but I will find out this weekend. But it was easy with the Hair One. 

I won't be able to use up the As I Am before the end of the year. But if I love the Hair One Argan Oil, I may buy a bottle and alternate them until I use up the As I Am.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2012)

I love the buns you ladies are doing. I am so glad everyone is posting their buns, twists and braids. It makes the challenge much more exciting.


----------



## Prettycoach (Nov 5, 2012)

Putting my hair in two flat twists. I keep my hair like this most of the week til Friday which is wash day. Excuse the fuzziness in the back lol. My hair is shorter at the crown bc I cut it lol. Still trying to retain my length and grow more. Wish my hair was long enough to bun because I would bun the heck out of my hair lol


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 5, 2012)

I've been so boring with my twists the last few weeks.  Just a top knot on the top of my head, and every few days moisturize and seal.  I'm really fighting the urge to take them out but luckily I'm so busy I can't even find the time lol.  After these come out I'm flat ironing for the first time in 3 years for thansgiving (excited!!) and then trying this banana clip bun everyone's doing b/c its super cute


----------



## felic1 (Nov 5, 2012)

BraunSugar...Homegirl, your hair is just lovely. I probably said this somewhere in another post!!


----------



## NaturallyMede (Nov 5, 2012)

1. What is your primary style?
Twists

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
- Alternate co-washing and shampooing every weekend (with pre-poo overnight)
- After fortnightly shampoo: moisturize & seal well, large bantu knots to stretch, redo flat twists the next day
- Twice daily growth mixture applied to scalp, concentrating on my poor balding temples!_ (Mixture ingredients: *MN*, *MTG*, *MT*, *WGHO*, *Bee Mine Mango serum*, *Emu oil*, *Castor oil*, *HTGE-* regular pound cake scent, which smells yummy, but then STINKY cz it’s so strong!!)_
- Daily spray with water-based solution & moisturizing oils, concentrating on ends

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
Longer, healthier hair free of split ends & SSKs

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
2 days

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/user/NaturallyMede/media/IMG_3526.jpg.html


I often struggle to find protective styles to mix up my look so thx, MeowMix, for the *STYLE INSPIRATIONS & INFORMATION* post!


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 5, 2012)

felic1 said:


> @BraunSugar...Homegirl, your hair is just lovely. I probably said this somewhere in another post!!



Thank you felic1!!!


----------



## isawstars (Nov 6, 2012)

I retwisted my hair again!  I moved my part to the side and I loveeee the new look.  

Oh and I accidentally splurged on some more hair products.  Ugh.  What's wrong with me??


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 6, 2012)

-PYT It looks lovely!!! I REALLY wanna try it out.The BSS I went to yesterday didnt have banana clips...can you imagine?

Oh, and that headband is very nice. Do you have to wear caps at work?


----------



## TruMe (Nov 6, 2012)

Here is my bun for the day.  Really need to do a DC tonight.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 6, 2012)

Just took my bun down after cowashing and bunning last night and OMG my ends are so soft right now!!! Ahhh loving this so far lol. About to add a little bit of moisture to my edges and back into a bun I go.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 6, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> -PYT It looks lovely!!! I REALLY wanna try it out.The BSS I went to yesterday didnt have banana clips...can you imagine?
> 
> Oh, and that headband is very nice. Do you have to wear caps at work?



Nope, no caps. I just got home from my night shift and I am exhausted. I plan to sleep some and get my life in order when I wake up. That includes tackling this hair! Think I'm gonna do twists.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 6, 2012)

Yesterday was a banana clip bun on straight hair.  I washed this am, so now I'm doing a high donut bun styled on wet hair.  Trying to see if I can keep it for a few days without manipulating it.  I couldn't do it with the low donut, but maybe it will work better because it's high.


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 6, 2012)

I want to try a big high bun like Ambrosia's in this vid.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwwOIAbBnbM&feature=plcp (starts at about 1:20)

Does anyone use bungees instead of scrunchies? I heard it's easier because you don't have to fight your hair through a hole.


----------



## Lute (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I wanted to let you guys know I finally did my mini - twists. It took me about 3 or 4 days. I took alot alot of breaks. But I did it. I hope I can keep it in as long as I can


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 6, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> Does anyone use bungees instead of scrunchies? I heard it's easier because you don't have to fight your hair through a hole.



I've never seen this before. I'd be worried that the clip would come apart under my bun.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 6, 2012)

Lute said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I wanted to let you guys know I finally did my mini - twists. It took me about 3 or 4 days. I took alot alot of breaks. But I did it. I hope I can keep it in as long as I can



Pictures!!!


----------



## Lute (Nov 6, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Pictures!!!


so sorry.. I'll post photos tomorrow.. camera is dead :\ I promise


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 6, 2012)

NaturallyMede said:


> 1. What is your primary style?
> Twists
> 
> 2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
> ...



NaturallyMede.  Yay.  I finally got you in here.  Welcome to the challenge and board.  Thanks for giving me credit for the Inspiration Post. What can I say?  I'm pretty good at the cut and paste.   This is a gift from our friend NappyNelle.  Oh and just to give you a tiny challenge history 'the creator' faithVA is back in here also.  I'm glad your in, there are a LOT of wonderful ladies in the challenge.  Talk to you soon.

-Meow


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2012)

^^As far as history, I am probably more a challenge reviver than a thread creator. The challenge had sort of died and I revived it. Then I morphed it into a braid challenge and then a bun challenge and tada... here we are 

I am glad it is such an active challenge.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 7, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> I want to try a big high bun like Ambrosia's in this vid.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwwOIAbBnbM&feature=plcp (starts at about 1:20)
> 
> Does anyone use bungees instead of scrunchies? I heard it's easier because you don't have to fight your hair through a hole.



My sister uses those-- and says they're great for thick natural hair.  -- I think they're called pony hooks.  I want to try them as my hair grows out.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been banana clip bunning  since Monday and I love it. No tension ands its very cute. I been placing it somewhere different everyday.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 7, 2012)

2nd day donut = love!!! Saved me so much time this am.  Spritz the sides with some moisturized, smoothed my edges with MJ curly buttercreme, even added my MN oil mix to my temples.  Scarf and baggy in the shower and then when I finished getting dressed, I took the scarf off and voila 

Hopefully it will last the rest of the week.  Btw-- I'm thinking about getting crochet braids buy I don't want to leave the group :-(


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Nov 7, 2012)

Is anyone here still using mega tek? I just ordered some and it should be here soon. I'm going to mix mine with essential oils and some emu oil. I you are still using it, what is your result with it?


----------



## rsmith (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Ladies I am wearing my hair in a twist in the front and a bun in the back.  [URL=http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_1117.jpg][IMG]http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/th_IMG_1117.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BGT (Nov 7, 2012)

Just got asked by my yt co-workers why I don't wear wear my hair long. Huh? I've only been bunning for 3 weeks. But I told them I'd show it off around Christmas.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 7, 2012)

faithVA said:


> ^^As far as history, I am probably more a challenge reviver than a thread creator. The challenge had sort of died and I revived it. Then I morphed it into a braid challenge and then a bun challenge and tada... here we are
> 
> I am glad it is such an active challenge.


Thanks faithVA. I was just telling a friend that I can testify before congress with bad information.  BTW, I learned something new today



jprayze said:


> 2nd day donut = love!!! Saved me so much time this am.  Spritz the sides with some moisturized, smoothed my edges with MJ curly buttercreme, even added my MN oil mix to my temples.  Scarf and baggy in the shower and then when I finished getting dressed, I took the scarf off and voila
> 
> Hopefully it will last the rest of the week.  Btw-- I'm thinking about getting crochet braids buy I don't want to leave the group :-(
> 
> ...



jprayze.  I know that you'll do what's best for you and your hair.  I hope you don't go but if you do, we'll see each other on the board.



Kimeshajohnson said:


> Is anyone here still using mega tek? I just ordered some and it should be here soon. I'm going to mix mine with essential oils and some emu oil. I you are still using it, what is your result with it?



Kimeshajohnson.  Ah, one of my first bandwagons.  I remember going to farm/feed stores to buy that stuff. I didn't notice any difference, but here is a thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=651431&highlight=megatek



rsmith said:


> Hey Ladies I am wearing my hair in a twist in the front and a bun in the back.  [URL=http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_1117.jpg][IMG]http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/th_IMG_1117.jpg[/URL][/IMG]



rsmith.  Your hair is so thick and pretty.  You know I'm just sitting over here wanting it.



BGT said:


> Just got asked by my yt co-workers why I don't wear wear my hair long. Huh? I've only been bunning for 3 weeks. But I told them I'd show it off around Christmas.



BGT, um yeah, they can come at you with the strange questions....


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 7, 2012)

Cowashed my twistout with Wen (summer coconut mango, or whatever that one is called) last night. Wrapped a turbie twist on my head for half an hour or so while watching election coverage. Took it off and put DB Transitioning Creme on my NG and used the Wen as my leave-in. I then did a damp bun using eco styler along the edges and tied a satin scarf on and hit the sack. Woke up this morning to super soft, fluffy hair. 

I've never used Wen as a leave in, but it looks like I might have to start doing that once my other leave ins run out. I'm all about keeping it simple and was looking to cut down my stash now that I'm finding products that really work for me.

I usually do my bun by using an elastic and then a scrunchie to add fullness, but today I didn't need the scrunchie because my hair was so fluffy. I used an elastic, wrapped the hair loosely around that and then used hair pins. The photo's not that great because I'm on my iPad and couldn't get it positioned right.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF

Edit:  Okay...I knew my positioning was, but I didn't know it was upside down. Whoops!


----------



## TruMe (Nov 7, 2012)

This is what happens when you are sitting in front of the TV for hours on end...


----------



## jprayze (Nov 7, 2012)

Well I ordered my hair for my crochet braids, but either way, I will be lurking in this challenge.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 7, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Well I ordered my hair for my crochet braids, but either way, I will be lurking in this challenge.



Do post pictures. I've been wanting to get it done myself but I can't find anyone nearby to do it for me and I can't cornrow decent enough to do it myself.


I took out my twisted frohawk after 12 days and I'm thinking of revisiting minitwists. The problem with that is that it never comes out full when I do it and the ends unravel but hopefully this time it will be different. Right now I have my hair in finger-section braids under a crochet hat for as luck will have it, it's snowing already.


----------



## rsmith (Nov 7, 2012)

MeowMix[USER][/USER]

thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey everyone it's been a min since I checked in but haven't been doing much...getting lazy lol. I just tie my hair up nightly...sometimes banging or misting with water/conditioner mix.



Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 7, 2012)

stilllll working on taking these braids out.  been at it for 3 days doing a little at a time.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 7, 2012)

Guys....Imma ask permission to take a break from this challenge in the form of rope twist braid extensions. 

We have a cardiac mission for November - open heart surgeries every.single.day....i.e. crazy schedule. I really don't want to be restyling (twisting/flat twisting) on weekends. So I plan to braid it on friday. Keep them in till max 2nd week of Dec (6 weeks). I don't know if I can keep them in that long tho...I really start missing my hair after week 3. We'll see.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Guys....Imma ask permission to take a break from this challenge in the form of rope twist braid extensions.
> 
> We have a cardiac mission for November - open heart surgeries every.single.day....i.e. crazy schedule. I really don't want to be restyling (twisting/flat twisting) on weekends. So I plan to braid it on friday. Keep them in till max 2nd week of Dec (6 weeks). I don't know if I can keep them in that long tho...I really start missing my hair after week 3. We'll see.



Girl, you gotta do what you gotta do! I actually want some extensions or a week, but my excuse is just that I'm lazy, not that I'm doing open heart surgeries! lol I would still like to see the styles.


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 7, 2012)

These are my post Hurricane Sandy twists.  I've kind of been neglecting my hair lately (too much going on) so they are kind of dry and shrunken.  This weekend I hope to give my hair some much needed TLC...


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 7, 2012)

IMFOCSD said:


> Hey everyone it's been a min since I checked in but haven't been doing much...getting lazy lol. I just tie my hair up nightly...sometimes banging or misting with water/conditioner mix.
> 
> View attachment 176259
> 
> ...


@IFFOCSD. 'Noice'



youwillrise said:


> stilllll working on taking these braids out. been at it for 3 days doing a little at a time.


 
@youwillrise. Wooweee, now that's a job. I know you'll be glad when your don. BTW, I'm late with some of your post. There have been some witty little gems that have me cracking up. 



bajandoc86 said:


> Guys....Imma ask permission to take a break from this challenge in the form of rope twist braid extensions.
> 
> We have a cardiac mission for November - open heart surgeries every.single.day....i.e. crazy schedule. I really don't want to be restyling (twisting/flat twisting) on weekends. So I plan to braid it on friday. Keep them in till max 2nd week of Dec (6 weeks). I don't know if I can keep them in that long tho...I really start missing my hair after week 3. We'll see.


 
@bajandoc86. I'm just going to co-sign with @Froreal3. I know you're going to be busy but I'm hoping you'll lurk. Thanks for all you've done in this thread and what you do IRL



Tibbar said:


> These are my post Hurricane Sandy twists. I've kind of been neglecting my hair lately (too much going on) so they are kind of dry and shrunken. This weekend I hope to give my hair some much needed TLC...


 
@Tibbar. First off your hair is real cute. Second I have no excuse for not posting a snap. Hope you're keeping your head up.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 8, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Guys....Imma ask permission to take a break from this challenge in the form of rope twist braid extensions.
> 
> We have a cardiac mission for November - open heart surgeries every.single.day....i.e. crazy schedule. I really don't want to be restyling (twisting/flat twisting) on weekends. So I plan to braid it on friday. Keep them in till max 2nd week of Dec (6 weeks). I don't know if I can keep them in that long tho...I really start missing my hair after week 3. We'll see.



bajandoc86 Have you thought about just styling it in twists with your real hair.  Your hair is long, and thick (looking).  Many are doing it successfully in this thread.  The style can last weeks without re-doing.  You can even wash/co-rinse them.  Completely hassle free.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 8, 2012)

bajandoc86 Wow, how amazing!  Do what you gotta do, girl.  I'd pick extensions over my own mini twists because they'd probably mat from neglect.  Good luck with everything!


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Nov 8, 2012)

Woke up this morning feeling completely lazy, so my hair is all over! Everyone keeps calling me lion king! Lolzyz...I haven't heard that one since high school!


----------



## g.lo (Nov 8, 2012)

have been suffering from migraine lately, haven't done much with my hair, they are just in 4 plaits!
bajandoc86, good luck with your busy schedule and really take a break if you need to!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 8, 2012)

So I used banana clips for three days and was great for a tension free cute style. Today I wanted a smoother look so here is what I wore today.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 8, 2012)

Going to  bun for a month. Just did twists for a month. Now time to switch it up. 

Here's my twistout from yesterday. 



Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 8, 2012)

Victoria44 said:
			
		

> I want to try a big high bun like Ambrosia's in this vid.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwwOIAbBnbM&feature=plcp (starts at about 1:20)
> 
> Does anyone use bungees instead of scrunchies? I heard it's easier because you don't have to fight your hair through a hole.



I've used them. Maybe I'm not used to it, but I didn't like it.

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 8, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> pookaloo83 do you twist on dry stretched hair?



Yes I do. 

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 8, 2012)

I washed my hair this morning and let it towel dry in braids before putting it into a high ponytail looped bun:














Tomorrow, Im thinking about re-doing the bun with the banana clip instead of the ponytail holder.

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## gennatay (Nov 8, 2012)

Experimenting with a modified Curly Girl method and bunning. I co-wash 2 a week and bun. So far I am really liking my moisture retention with this technique.


----------



## rsmith (Nov 8, 2012)

bajandoc86[USER][/USER]  I've been wanting to tell you that I admire your hair.  Its beautiful.  I wish I was that creative.  While your away, I hope you save a lot of lives.  God Bless.


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 8, 2012)

bajandoc86--we will be here cheering you on! I think saving lives definitely qualifies for a pass on the challenge ;0)



Fhrizzball said:


> Do post pictures. I've been wanting to get it done myself but I can't find anyone nearby to do it for me and I can't cornrow decent enough to do it myself.


 
@Fhrizzball, can you flat twist? I saw on youtube that you can actually crochet into twists as well.




Kimeshajohnson said:


> Woke up this morning feeling completely lazy, so my hair is all over! Everyone keeps calling me lion king! Lolzyz...I haven't heard that one since high school!


@Kimeshajohnson people used to call me lion king back in the day too--back then it hurt my feelings, now Id take it as a compliment! 


I just washed out some henna and am about to wash out my DC. Not sure what Im gonna do wiht my hair...probably just air dry in a few braids and bun bc I have a meeting for work and dont have time for much else. Ill probably do something to it tonight or tomorrow though. Ive been MIA around here, but Ive been bunning faithfully! Id like to throw some more twists back in but Ive been lazy and I twist slow lol. I actually prefer them though bc they dont give me a headache when I pull them up the way bunning loose hair does.

I chopped a small section in the back to have to play with. The shrinkage knocked enough sense into me to wait on BCing lol. Id be smack in the middle of the awkward stage. Trying to wait at least 12 months.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 8, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> @Fhrizzball, can you flat twist? I saw on youtube that you can actually crochet into twists as well.
> 
> 
> .



Leslie_C

Really? I guess the problem with my flat twists is that they end up so puffy afterwards no made how I try so I would figure the extension hair may add too much weight to it. That is an interesting take on it.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 8, 2012)

finished taking the rest of my braids out last night. 

washed & dc'ed overnight, rinsed this morning, moisturized and just rolled and pinned it before work. 

i'll probably start my twists after work tonight.  im actually going to be good and do actual parts so it looks semi-neat and also so i dont have the problem where parts of one twist is getting stuck with another and im pulling my hair out lol.

oh laziness...


----------



## nickmack (Nov 8, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey nickmack not sure when you will see this message, but please keep safe during this oncoming hurricane. Will keep you in my prayers.



Thank you bajandoc86 and MeowMix for the kind words  It's DAYS later, lol but I'm alive! We were without electricity for about 3 and a half days, what a piece of drama.

My quick update is - I'm still twisting it up  I haven't been entirely delinquent, except for 2 weekends ago when I decided to have my hair flat-ironed. Smh. What a fail... Will have to wait til December to try again, and even so I'll definitely be using a different stylist and a different flat-iron! 

I trimmed my hair last weekend... Pre-pooed with coconut oil + one ORS Replenishing Pak, fell asleep for maybe 1.5hrs and when I washed etc, my hair was SO SOFT.  Golly. I resisted the urge to play around in it too much and twisted it right back up! That was on Sunday, so I'm wearing a twist-out today, tomorrow and then re-styling on Saturday/Sunday!

How's everyone been? SimJam hope Sandy wasn't too bad to you... 

East Coast ladies, what's the latest?


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 8, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> I've used them. Maybe I'm not used to it, but I didn't like it.
> 
> Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese



Where did you buy yours from? Also, did you not like it because it didn't make the ponytail tight enough? or another reason?


----------



## jprayze (Nov 8, 2012)

So I've had the same bun for 3 days without undoing it.  I think that's my limit, dont' want to cause any damage, but I liked not manipulating it.  I was still moisturizing, applying my MN mix and using my essential oils.  I will probably cowash tonight...thinking about doing a twistout for the weekend!


----------



## NaturallyMede (Nov 8, 2012)

*Victoria44*
*Thanks for the bun-making video- that style’s a little beyond my hair’s reach but it’s definitely on my ASAP list!*

*Some thoughts:*

*#1. Random: note on bun tools:*
*Was on Amazon the other day & bought some bun-makers for cheap: $1.46 and $1.79 including shipping so of course I bought them (so much for supporting local business- they’re from Hong Kong & Singapore )!*
*http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004WDV2XA/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00*
*http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055MYJ0U/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00*

*#2. Random note on hair ties:*
*I’ve been scouring the internet for affordable (ok fine- I’m looking for cheap cheap cheap!) hair ties and finally came across these things called jelly rolls. They’re strips of fabric about 2” wide and about 40” long (I think they’re used to make quilts?), but they can come in super cute styles and cost anywhere from $5 - $40 for 10 – 30 fabric strips. If anyone is as cheap as I and doesn’t want to spend $30 on a nice thin satin scarf I highly recommend them! (& no, I promise Im not selling these… yet anyway ... ) When mine come in I’ll line the back with a satiny fabric to lessen the friction on the hair.*

*#3. Bun protectiveness:*
*I think I may be WAY too short to think about bunning with my own natural hair, but if I can manage something like it with a bunch of pins is that considered protective? I guess as long as it’s not too tight and it’s left pretty untouched (ie. no brushing) for the week? I’m finding it pretty tough to keep my flat twists neat, even with braiding each one a little at the base and pinning my hair down overnight under a satin cap.*

*#4. Keeping flat twists neat:*
*I was about to pre-poo overnight and co-wash in the morning, but does anyone have any tips for keeping twists neat in general &/or after a wash? Until I hear back I’ll try this:*
*-**don’t scrub when washing- just rinse really well with conditioner and water*
*-**keep my hair really well—moisturized by sticking to daily oil-based sprays and water-based sprays only as needed*
*-**wrapping my hair with plastic wrap each night (hopefully keeps things neat and doubles as nightly GHE treatments )*


*Sorry if slightly off-topic, but any responses would be a big help!*

**


----------



## IMFOCSD (Nov 8, 2012)

Just cowashed and switched up the twists to buns...gonna try it for a week and see how I like it.












Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 8, 2012)

Leslie_C;17230499 
I just washed out some henna and am about to wash out my DC. Not sure what Im gonna do wiht my hair...probably just air dry in a few braids and bun bc I have a meeting for work and dont have time for much else. Ill probably do something to it tonight or tomorrow though. Ive been MIA around here said:
			
		

> I chopped a small section in the back to have to play with. The shrinkage knocked enough sense into me to wait on BCing lol.[/B] Id be smack in the middle of the awkward stage. Trying to wait at least 12 months.


 
Ooooo Leslie_C I'm glad you did that. I saw one of my YT 'friend in the head' do her BC before she was ready and the look on her face was like 'what the h----. Good to see you back. It looks like a bunch of us have got some IRL stuff



NaturallyMede said:


> *@Victoria44*
> *Thanks for the bun-making video- that style’s a little beyond my hair’s reach but it’s definitely on my ASAP list!*
> 
> *Some thoughts:*
> ...


 
Hey NaturallyMede. Look @ u w/ the smiliesand color. I've been lazy with my smilie game.

 I sent you a PM with a YTer that may be able to help with your question on neatness. I actually had to look in the mirror. After two co-washes my hair is not HAM but it probably could be neater (some fuzz). I basically do like you're thinking no scrubbing just let the conditioner run down my hair. I've just started to use castor oil before my CW. The heaviness of the oil is helping to maintain the style.

My thought on pins is that may do more damage than good. I'm not a bunner. You may be able to use hairpins to help protect your ends. I've heard of people lubricating them before putting them their hair. I'm pretty sure a bunner will jump in with some advice.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone seeing results yet?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Anyone seeing results yet?



Not really. I'm gonna wait until the end of the year to look for any results.  You?


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Nov 8, 2012)

Today's bun. Used Aphogee 2min put 4 rope twist in and air-dried. Used a banan clip for the bun, I think this will be my go to style for the rest of my stretch, I have to hold out on relaxing due to a small eczema flare up on my scalp. At least the style is cute!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 8, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Not really. I'm gonna wait until the end of the year to look for any results.  You?



Froreal3 I am noticing less breakage from bunning everyday. I notice I am changing my regimen as well slightly to prepare it for bunning the next day. Hoping at the end of the year I see that I kept all my length. This is a great challenge.


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 8, 2012)

3 weekiversary of my twists.  Next week they're coming out, and I'm not looking forward to the take down but still happy to have my out hair back!

also, having my hair down all brushing against my scarf, and in this cold weather was killing me, but I pulled through


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 8, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Anyone seeing results yet?



I'm not sure, I pull my hair down in length checks every single day  so I only really see a difference 4-5 months down the road when its a big difference in length

But I see zero breakage and moisture retention so I'm sure I'll be happy with my results at the end of the challenge


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 9, 2012)

-PYT said:


> @bajandoc86 Wow, how amazing!  Do what you gotta do, girl.  I'd pick extensions over my own mini twists because they'd probably mat from neglect.  Good luck with everything!



You can neglect your hair in extensions and it doesn't mat (or dry out)?  #Where'theydothatat?


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 9, 2012)

bajandoc86 Good luck to you, your team, and all your patients! We will miss you! 

I looked exactly like Victoria44 today. I should've taken a picture for "Twisted Twin Thursday" .


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 9, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Anyone seeing results yet?



To be honest, I'm trying not to check too much. They say a watched pot never boils lol. I never think my hair is growing anyway. In my mind I'm still at my BC length. Idk if that will ever change.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 9, 2012)

virtuenow I honestly don't know.  I don't wear extensions so I only assume my hair would react differently with them.

Twisted my hair day before yesterday.  Love medium twists.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 9, 2012)

PYT, my those are mighty plump, juicy looking twists


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 9, 2012)

faithVA what is your Terressentials routine.  I'm finally about to break down and get some.  I'd like to still be able to use my other products and I noticed you keep a diverse regimen.  Could you share please?


----------



## nickmack (Nov 9, 2012)

-PYT said:


> virtuenow I honestly don't know.  I don't wear extensions so I only assume my hair would react differently with them.
> 
> Twisted my hair day before yesterday.  Love medium twists.



Those twists are GORGEOUS PYT


----------



## nickmack (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a quick question for twisters... Does anyone twist after blowing out their hair? If so, how do you prevent it from shrinking back up?


----------



## jprayze (Nov 9, 2012)

Hair for today...two flat twists...one of my go to styles.  Sometimes I leave a little hair out like today.  Btw my hair was too dry after leaving it bunned so I will change  bun every other day.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 9, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Anyone seeing results yet?



definitely !!!!!
this challenge helped me get from SL to a sneeze from APL !!!


bajandoc86 have fun saving lives and Im sure we wont be violently averse to seeing some styles you come up with while in extensions

nickmack hay girl


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 9, 2012)

-PYT said:
			
		

> virtuenow I honestly don't know.  I don't wear extensions so I only assume my hair would react differently with them.
> 
> Twisted my hair day before yesterday.  Love medium twists.



Your twists are always perfect.

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 9, 2012)

nickmack said:
			
		

> I have a quick question for twisters... Does anyone twist after blowing out their hair? If so, how do you prevent it from shrinking back up?



I do sometimes. I really can't avoid it, but it doesn't shrink up that much.

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 9, 2012)

High donut bun today. Its wrapped with my old satin scarf so it won't pull my hair out.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 9, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:
			
		

> Do post pictures. I've been wanting to get it done myself but I can't find anyone nearby to do it for me and I can't cornrow decent enough to do it myself.
> 
> I took out my twisted frohawk after 12 days and I'm thinking of revisiting minitwists. The problem with that is that it never comes out full when I do it and the ends unravel but hopefully this time it will be different. Right now I have my hair in finger-section braids under a crochet hat for as luck will have it, it's snowing already.



I found a salon that will do it here...not crazy about the price though $100.  But then my friend said she had a friend who does it at their house and it was still $100.  I was ok...

When I was in high school (late 90s), crochets were the big thing! My best friend would do them for me for $20.  We would go to the BSS and pick out different hair each time...those were the days!  does any one remember those prebraided ones lol


----------



## jprayze (Nov 9, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:
			
		

> Anyone seeing results yet?



My ends are in so much better condition!  I haven't gotten a trim in 5 months and they still look good.  I go dust occasionally.  So I think this quarter, my retention will be great.  Probably will get a trim before my crochet braids.


----------



## TruMe (Nov 9, 2012)

nickmack said:


> I have a quick question for twisters... Does anyone twist after blowing out their hair? If so, how do you prevent it from shrinking back up?



I am by no means a regular twister but what I do to keep my twists stretched is wrap the twists every night, like one would wrap their straight hair, and pin them down.  Then throw on a satin scarf.  This actually stretches them more and more each day.  I always spritz my hair with water every night for moisture so doing this doesn't allow them to shrink up.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> @faithVA what is your Terressentials routine. I'm finally about to break down and get some. I'd like to still be able to use my other products and I noticed you keep a diverse regimen. Could you share please?


 
virtuenow, I can't say I really have a routine with the mudwash anymore. I think I switched up use when I big chopped. When I first started using it I was using it every other wash. Now I guess I would say I use it similar to a clarifying shampoo. I may use it once a month. I will typically use it when I think my scalp needs some extra loving care. And sometimes I will put it on my scalp and use regular shampoo or cleansing conditioner on my hair.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 9, 2012)

nickmack said:


> I have a quick question for twisters... Does anyone twist after blowing out their hair? If so, how do you prevent it from shrinking back up?





nickmack said:


> Those twists are GORGEOUS @PYT



Thanks nickmack girl!  I've twisted after blowdrying a couple times and it gave me wayyy more hangtime.  I'd say don't twist with anything water-based and avoid getting them wet.



pookaloo83 said:


> Your twists are always perfect.
> 
> Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese



Thanks pookaloo83  I'm a perfectionist with these damn twists lol...


----------



## rsmith (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey Guys

I got ambitious yesterday.  I washed my hair and put it in a bun.  I put it in a ponytail with a scrunchie and pinned with bobby pins.  Next I want to try the banana clip bun.  

Have a great weekend.[URL=http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_1120.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## NaturallyMede (Nov 9, 2012)

nickmack said:


> I have a quick question for twisters... Does anyone twist after blowing out their hair? If so, how do you prevent it from shrinking back up?


 
*My twists only seem to shrink when they get wet so I've started to mosturize my hair after washing and let it air-dry either out or stretched (ie. in buns / large bantus / large twists) before twisting. This makes the final twists longer without heat and at night I gently stretch and pin down my twists like @TruMe*

*Edit: Tried blowdrying before twisting a few times, but I didn't like the look of the thinner twists. Same as with twists on flat-ironed hair. Guess I'm used to having a certain look with twists (on my hair). Also- I have major difficulty maintain flat-ironed hair so I twist it after a few days, but the top half remains thin and the bottom half reverts, making for a pretty uneven-looking do (this was in the summer so I think this was due to the bottom half absorbing the sweat from my neck  ).*


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 9, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> bajandoc86 Good luck to you, your team, and all your patients! We will miss you!
> 
> I looked exactly like Victoria44 today. I should've taken a picture for "Twisted Twin Thursday" .



LOL at twisted twin Thursdays, you should've!


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 9, 2012)

So I will be bowing out gracefully...I decided to get braids to finish out the year - maybe even the pregnancy. I'll be cheering from the sidelines!!!!!


----------



## SimJam (Nov 9, 2012)

nickmack said:


> I have a quick question for twisters... Does anyone twist after blowing out their hair? If so, how do you prevent it from shrinking back up?



If Im gonna blow out my hair (on cool setting) before twisting I make sure to use a moisturizing leave in then seal with a light oil. I do this because inevitably, blow drying even on cool has the tendency to leave my ends a but crunchy and crunchy ends dont curl.

then i twist with a product thats not water based... so any butter or thick creamy twisting product should work.

I like Qhemet AOHC or BRBC,  shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and HQS 5 day moisture (which is basically shea butter). 

I think something like cantu should work nicely if you want a local alternative also. ORS lock and twist gel could work too - though its a bit more watery.

honestly, I dont like twisting on blown out hair because I prefer plump twists, so even if I do get my hair blown out, I usually slather on a water based LI as soon as I get home .... which makes them plump/shrink up 

I much prefer twisting on dry/damp hair


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Nov 9, 2012)

I got braids in early October and I'm trying to grow my hair long, so I may as well say that I'm in this challenge too


----------



## BGT (Nov 9, 2012)

I think my bun today is kinda cute. I realized that if I use a donut and after pinning the hair around it, I sort of flair it and make it puffy, it looks more casual and not as severe. Not sure if I'm making sense


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 9, 2012)

NaturallyMede said:
			
		

> My twists only seem to shrink when they get wet so I've started to mosturize my hair after washing and let it air-dry either out or stretched (ie. in buns / large bantus / large twists) before twisting. This makes the final twists longer without heat and at night I gently stretch and pin down my twists like @TruMe
> 
> Edit: Tried blowdrying before twisting a few times, but I didn't like the look of the thinner twists. Same as with twists on flat-ironed hair. Guess I'm used to having a certain look with twists (on my hair). Also- I have major difficulty maintain flat-ironed hair so I twist it after a few days, but the top half remains thin and the bottom half reverts, making for a pretty uneven-looking do (this was in the summer so I think this was due to the bottom half absorbing the sweat from my neck  ).



It's true. My blow dried twists are thinner than my air dried twists. 

Here's my blow dried 

And this is air dried (with the green shirt) more plump. But shorter.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 9, 2012)

BGT said:


> I think my bun today is kinda cute. I realized that if I use a donut and after pinning the hair around it, I sort of flair it and make is puffy, it looks more casual and not as severe. Not sure if I'm making sense


 
I try to do the same thing!


----------



## rsmith (Nov 9, 2012)

@BGT

Very Nice Bun

@pookaloo83[USER][/USER]  
Very Nice twist both ways.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 9, 2012)

rsmith said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I got ambitious yesterday.  I washed my hair and put it in a bun.  I put it in a ponytail with a scrunchie and pinned with bobby pins.  Next I want to try the banana clip bun.
> 
> ...


rsmith.  Your hair looks so good in this post.  You're becoming a 'stunner bunner'.



gvin89 said:


> So I will be bowing out gracefully...I decided to get braids to finish out the year - maybe even the pregnancy. I'll be cheering from the sidelines!!!!!



gvin89.  Shucks, we'll miss you.  Hopefully you'll lurk.  Congratulations on your baby.

BTW, has anyone else noticed the 'supermodels'? Victoria44 and BraunSugar have got some real nice new AVIs.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey ladies! I want to thank all of you for your kind wishes. 

I got my hair alllll twisted up with marley hair today. It was VERY weird having someone else's hands in MY hair. On the other hand...it's nice not having to DO much with it this weekend.

My hair yesterday for work.






My hair after I got all braided(twisted) up. (PLEASE ignore my extremely greasy and grumpy/tired/hungry face)


----------



## g.lo (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

hope you don't mind, I will have to take a 21 days break from this board ( but will still be bunning).
I will be fasting for 21 days and decided to sacrifice one of my guilty pleasure for 21 days, and LHCF is my guilty pleasure, I check this board several times a day!
I will miss you all and will catch up 2nd of December :blowkiss:.

Gaby


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 9, 2012)

MeowMix, thank you so much and yes mam - I will still lurk and comment as needed. Definitely keeping up with Victoria44 and BraunSugar.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 9, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey ladies! I want to thank all of you for your kind wishes.
> 
> I got my hair alllll twisted up with marley hair today. It was VERY weird having someone else's hands in MY hair. On the other hand...it's nice not having to DO much with it this weekend.
> 
> ...



bajandoc86.  It's good to see you before your hiatus.  I bet it was weird having someone do you hair since you are such a style guru.  You're so funny 'greasy'.  No way gal


g.lo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> hope you don't mind, I will have to take a 21 days break from this board ( but will still be bunning).
> I will be fasting for 21 days and decided to sacrifice one of my guilty pleasure for 21 days, and LHCF is my guilty pleasure, I check this board several times a day!
> ...



g.lo wow:.  I wish I had the discipline to do something like what you are going to do.  We'll save a spot.  You are going to learn so much about yourself  Good luck.

*I'm hoping our NY friends are ok Tibbar & NappyNelle.  Where you at?  Apologies to others I've missed. Stay warm and safe everyone.*


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 9, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> *I'm hoping our NY friends are ok @Tibbar & @NappyNelle.  Where you at?  Apologies to others I've missed. Stay warm and safe everyone.*



I'm good!  Thanks for asking...  I live in hard hit Staten Island and although parts of my neighborhood were flooded, and are still very messed up -- _*I was very lucky.*_  My home is ok, I only lost power for a few days and all of our services have been restored.  A few family members were flooded badly and will need a lot of work on their homes.  Some parts of Staten Island are back to normal, some parts are working their way back to normal, but the coastal areas are in extremely bad shape.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 9, 2012)

@bajandoc85 - those twists are very pretty.  Love that size.  I may have to try that one day.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm going to bun my mini braids until the end of the year like in my signature, but also rotating. I do not use a sock bun, so that's how big my bun looks so far without one.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bunning today.

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2012)

You ladies are busy in here. I can't keep up 

I took out my coils today. My scalp needed a good washing. Will put them back in on Sunday. I'm going to wear them on my interview on Monday. If they don't want to hire me with them


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm here, lurking and thanking posts. I'm loving all of the participation, but I am sad for the ladies that have gotten braided up.  I know you have to do what's best for your hair, but still! I'm greedy and like to read the posts!

faithVA Good luck on your interview!

gvin89 Good luck on your fast. I know you can do it.

My birthday is tomorrow! I'll share some of my goodies with you all.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday NappyNelle. Hope you enjoy your day and feel fabulous.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 10, 2012)

happy birthday boo!!!! NappyNelle


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Nov 10, 2012)

NappyNelle BAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLING!! Enjoy and have all the fun you can think of!


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Nov 10, 2012)

Goodmorning ladies! So I got my bottle of mega tek last night, a. Even though the seller had the pic of the old bottle, the new bottle came...so I'm pissed, but with all the essential oils I'm putting in my mix, it just may work. As far as today, I have the craziest messy bun ever! Lolzyz...I'll post a pic later on today...


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 10, 2012)

NappyNelle Happy birthday!


Question:  Can I clarify with any sls shampoo? I have been using Elasta Qp Creme Conditioning shampoo about once a week on wash day. Now I want to clarify so I can get the best results from using the AO GPB. 

I have some HEHH shampoo with sls. Will this clarify even though its part of their moisturizing line?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy birthday NappyNelle! I hope it's a great one!


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 10, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> NappyNelle Happy birthday!
> 
> 
> Question:  Can I clarify with any sls shampoo? I have been using Elasta Qp Creme Conditioning shampoo about once a week on wash day. Now I want to clarify so I can get the best results from using the AO GPB.
> ...



Hey Froreal3.  I think so.  I mean my clarifying shampoo has sulfates in it.  Here's an article I found.  Just skimmed it but it looks like as long as you don't do it too often, you should be ok.

http://thebeautybrains.com/2009/03/02/how-do-clarifying-shampoos-work/





Happy Birthday NappyNelle.


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 10, 2012)

What a cool challenge! Aww wish I would have seen this challenge from the beginning, I would have so joined. I'll definitely join the next one. I have personally been challenging myself since this summer to twist, braid or bun only my own hair for greater length retention and it's been working really great for me. I'll be subbing to see everyone's progress and if there's another one, I'll gladly join. Happy Length Retention ladies!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks MeowMix. The Elasta already has disodium cocoamphodipropionate which I just googled is a surfactant. According to that article you linked, any surfactant can be used to clarify as an alternative to SLS. I'm sure this disodium cocoamphodipropionate is no angel, but I don't find the shampoo too drying.


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 10, 2012)

bajandoc86 your hair is gorg! Love the hairstyles you do, they are so inspiring.


----------



## NaturallyMede (Nov 10, 2012)

*Happy birthday, NappyNelle - & thx for the treats! :birthday2*


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 10, 2012)

faithVA said:


> You ladies are busy in here. I can't keep up
> 
> I took out my coils today. My scalp needed a good washing. Will put them back in on Sunday. I'm going to wear them on my interview on Monday. If they don't want to hire me with them



faithVA:  I love your coils, do you do them yourself?  How long does it take for the complete look?  Your hair is growing back so fast from your chop.  Glad to see you back in this challenge and good luck with your interview!




Creatividual said:


> What a cool challenge! Aww wish I would have seen this challenge from the beginning, I would have so joined. I'll definitely join the next one. I have personally been challenging myself since this summer to twist, braid or bun only my own hair for greater length retention and it's been working really great for me. I'll be subbing to see everyone's progress and if there's another one, I'll gladly join. Happy Length Retention ladies!



Creatividual:  I don't think it's too late to join this challenge  (MeowMix is it?)

NappyNelle  :  Happy Birthday!!!!  :superbanana:


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> @faithVA: I love your coils, do you do them yourself? How long does it take for the complete look? Your hair is growing back so fast from your chop. Glad to see you back in this challenge and good luck with your interview!


 
Welcome back Tibbar. Glad to see that life is getting back to "norma" for you and that you are safe. 

Thank You! It was my first time doing them. I was surprised they came out so well. It took me between 2.5 to 3 hours to do them. It was worth it to not have to do my hair every morning and night. 

I am hoping that the coils help with my retention. I swear my hair grew for the first 45 days and then stopped


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 10, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Welcome back @Tibbar. Glad to see that life is getting back to "norma" for you and that you are safe.
> 
> Thank You! It was my first time doing them. I was surprised they came out so well. It took me between 2.5 to 3 hours to do them. It was worth it to not have to do my hair every morning and night.
> 
> *I am hoping that the coils help with my retention. I swear my hair grew for the first 45 days and then stopped*



faithVA
What is your new regimen going to be?  Sometimes its just hard to see a difference when you are looking at it every day.  Are you taking photos for comparison?  Outside looking in, I think its growing...

What products do you use to keep your coils in?  How do you maintain it at night?


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 10, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> faithVA:  I love your coils, do you do them yourself?  How long does it take for the complete look?  Your hair is growing back so fast from your chop.  Glad to see you back in this challenge and* good luck with your interview!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faithVA.  I'm so glad Tibbar & NappyNelle mentioned your interview.  You know I wish you well.  Sometimes I'm just scatterbrained. 

Tibbar.  Love that you are looking out.  I sent Creatividual a PM.  She's  going to be jumping in here with us.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2012)

:birthday2 NappyNelle!!!! May you and your glorious,lush,beautiful hair have a great day!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> @faithVA
> What is your new regimen going to be? Sometimes its just hard to see a difference when you are looking at it every day. Are you taking photos for comparison? Outside looking in, I think its growing...
> 
> What products do you use to keep your coils in? How do you maintain it at night?


 
Oh you are making me think now 

I will wash, DC on Sunday. I will apply oil, leave-in then create coils with As I Am Curling Jelly. I don't do anything to the coils during the week. I may apply a little sunflower oil. And I dab water on my crown and apply a little oil to add some moisture there. At night I wear my satin bonnet.

 I will take the coils out Friday and do a quick wash and conditon and put in twists for a twist out and wear that Saturday.

I am taking pictures every 3 months and every time I change styles. 

My 3 months will be up in February, so I will see how much I retain between now and then. 

I know it's grown. You are right though, looking at it every day it just seems to be in the same place because its always in the same style - some form of afro


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> @faithVA. I'm so glad @Tibbar & @NappyNelle mentioned your interview. You know I wish you well. Sometimes I'm just scatterbrained.
> 
> Tibbar. Love that you are looking out. I sent @Creativdual a PM. She's going to be jumping in here with us.


 
Thank all of you, Tibbar, NappyNelle & MeowMix. This is my 3rd interview with this company in the past 60 days. I'm over it  That is why I'm wearing my coils. If it's for me, it will be for me with some coils in my head. I wasn't going to go but my SO shared some words of wisdom so I changed my mind. 

You aren't scatterbrained MeowMix. This thread is moving so fast, it's hard to keep up. All 3 of you mentioned the interview and I didn't say thank you to any of you. 

This is like a NikkiQ challenge.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2012)

LOL faithVA


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay, it's not too late for me to join.  My entry questions and a pic are below:

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *I've been rotating between all three of these styles as of late; normally I do bunning the least out of the three though. But I plan to wear them more.*

2.	What is your style maintenance regimen? *Twists: I like to them on stretched hair via blow outs or the banding technique. I wear them for 1-2 weeks and keep them oiled as needed. I like to wear them in up-dos. For braids, which are french braids for me, and buns I also like to style them on stretched hair. I will take the style down every night, apply a little coconut oil to it in sections and braid and band the sections.*

3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natu-RAL*

4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Increased length retention especially in my bang area*

5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *3 days (even though I will more than likely trend towards 2 days)*

6.	Include Starting Pic - it's attached


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 10, 2012)

NappyNelle Happy Birthday! I gotta say though, I don't appreciate you posting pics of delicious cake. I am on a modified juice fast and I feel like you are teasing me. 

My twists are still in. It's been 2 weeks. I'm just spraying them with moisturizer & putting them in a bun or a banana clip pony. Getting hair lazy, but whatever. I'll wash them either Sunday or Monday (I think) and keep doing what I've been doing. My DH's bday is the 13th so I may do some kind of style for dinner. Other than that, keeping it simple!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 10, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> My ends are in so much better condition!  I haven't gotten a trim in 5 months and they still look good.  I go dust occasionally.  So I think this quarter, my retention will be great.  Probably will get a trim before my crochet braids.



My last trim was June 30th.  I'm really impressed with the condition on my ends.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 10, 2012)

I spent the last 3 days putting in my minitwists. The twists aren't that small, I'm just a slow twister. I'm hoping that I'll have these in for 4 weeks minimum but if all goes well I'll just keep doing minitwists for the rest of the year. My minitwists never come out as full as I would like so it's when I do them I realize that my hair isn't that dense or thick. Also I have so much shorter hair in my crown and I hope it's not breakage.


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Nov 10, 2012)

Redid my bun for my date...


----------



## jprayze (Nov 10, 2012)

Kimeshajohnson said:
			
		

> Redid my bun for my date...



Have fun girlie!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Kimeshajohnson said:


> Redid my bun for my date...



Very cute!


----------



## SimJam (Nov 10, 2012)

new do


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 10, 2012)

started my twists yesterday.  

working on them slowly today.  

im braiding the base and twisting the rest....dunno if that will help anything, but im doing it anyway haha.


----------



## isawstars (Nov 10, 2012)

Co Washed with Wen and re-twisted a few in the back.

I love how they look after being wet!  

I skyped with my mom yesterday and she still isn't feeling my twists.  Her reaction "Is that how you wear your hair now?
"yes"
"Oh... how else do you wear your hair?"
"Twist outs"
"Oh okay, good."

hahaha   I used to be offended by my mom but she is the type of woman who loves straight hair and wearing it down.  When I wear a bun 24/7 she tells me I should do other things to my hair.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Nov 10, 2012)

I forgot to twist down my hair for the night, so I did one big twist on my whole head, Grecian style. Pretty easy and quick style: this lady with a bad Mary J Blige weave was hating and mean muggin...oh well!

Found it by accident here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BY3YiC1RdhI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 10, 2012)

finished twisting.  will do pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 11, 2012)

Shampooed,DC, and wet banned yesterday. Rocking my hair in two braids today as I always do in the house. Might rebun today if u leave the house. If not I will rebun this week for work.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 11, 2012)

Luv it SimJam.

Happy Birthday NappyNelle!


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 11, 2012)

not the greatest picture (hard to see), but here i have my twists rolled and pinned in the front and then in a side ponytail in the back.

ill probs post a better picture sometime.  i suck at this HAHA!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Had to go to a baby shower. So I bunned up my hair. Gonna try to keep it in for at least 2 more days at least. Just tie it up at night.

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2012)

DCing my hair tonight. Prepping to put my coils back in. I really should have started it earlier. I have 3 hours of twisting to do


----------



## rsmith (Nov 11, 2012)

NappyNelle[USER][/USER] Happy Birthday and many more!!!!!!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 11, 2012)

youwillrise posted a picture!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!

Thank you rsmith and bajandoc86 and everyone else! So sweet of you ladies.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 12, 2012)

SimJam beautiful hair!  I think I will do something like this for Thanksgiving except with flat twists instead!


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 12, 2012)

lol...i get that reaction anytime i post a picture anywhere.

tonight i condition cleansed with loreal evercreme...and followed up w/ tresemme naturals vibrantly smooth.  smoothed on some olive oil and then a mixture of shea moisture restorative conditioner & shea moisture baby ointment...then i blowdried because i want to keep my twists stretched and looking decent. 

i think im going to do one condition wash & one dc with these twists per week...as opposed to my usually 3 to 5 times a week washes.  hopefully they can last.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 12, 2012)

So I did two corn rows and a bun again. I am still learning to perfect this style to make it cuter. Practice makes perfect. I will post pics later.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 12, 2012)

Got my hair flat ironed so I've been wearing it out for the last 2 days. Probably bun Wed thru Friday and then hopeful I will get my crochet braids on Saturday. Going to try to make my appt today.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Is it ok if I post the weekly styles I do with my braids?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 12, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Is it ok if I post the weekly styles I do with my braids?



Of course! Girl don't play! 

bajandoc86


----------



## SimJam (Nov 12, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Is it ok if I post the weekly styles I do with my braids?



what kinda question is that ?!?!?!?!?!

I mentioned upthread that we certainly would not be opposed to your posting your styles while in braids.

BTW did u do them yourself?

*edit*: ooh I see you got them done.

I may want to try even though my BF hates fake hair .... hmmmm maybe I'll break up with him for 3 months and get some extensions


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 12, 2012)

going hard (do people still say this mess? lol) with my protectives this time around.  it's been a long time since ive really taken protective styling seriously.  my hair will remain in this style for the remainder of the week...i will spray moisturize it, but i will not take the style down.  on the weekend, i will take it down to condition wash, dc & thoroughly moisturize/seal...then i'll do the same until im ready to take these twists out. 

or maybe it's not me "going hard" on my protectives and just me getting lazy and not wanting to do as much as i have been?  maybe both


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Nov 12, 2012)

So I'm gonna use my mega tek as a protein treatment hopefully tonight...if I'm not too lazy...


----------



## jprayze (Nov 12, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Got my hair flat ironed so I've been wearing it out for the last 2 days. Probably bun Wed thru Friday and then hopeful I will get my crochet braids on Saturday. Going to try to make my appt today.



Just put my hair up in a clip...enough of that hair out! Lol


----------



## -PYT (Nov 12, 2012)

My medium twists are still very neat and soft.  My brain is fried from doing math and I have to work tonight and tomorrow then quiz Wednesday  I just feel overwhelmed.  Gonna put some sulfur grease on my scalp and oil my ends before work.  Hope you ladies are well.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 12, 2012)

Warning coming in with the 



jprayze said:


> My last trim was June 30th.  I'm really impressed with the condition on my ends.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176747


jprayze...so am I



Kimeshajohnson said:


> Redid my bun for my date...



Kimeshajohnson.  So soft, pretty and classy


SimJam said:


> new do



SimJam.  That's hot.  How long do you plan to keep it in?


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 12, 2012)

Doing an overnight DC on dry hair after bunning all weekend. Gonna wash, detangle and put it back in my lovely anemic bun until wash day


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 12, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Is it ok if I post the weekly styles I do with my braids?



No offense but wouldn't that defeat the purpose of the thread-- which is to wear your own hair and encourage others to wear or start wearing their hair.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 12, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> No offense but wouldn't that defeat the purpose of the thread-- which is to wear your own hair.




Well at least she can post the styles so that maybe someone else can mimic with their own hair.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 12, 2012)

faithVA said:


> *This is like a NikkiQ challenge.*



faithVA.  Yeah I think NikkiQ has definitely inspired me on this board.  She makes me  calling her buns anemic.  I wish mine were as thick.



youwillrise said:


> not the greatest picture (hard to see), but here i have my twists rolled and pinned in the front and then in a side ponytail in the back.
> 
> ill probs post a better picture sometime.  i suck at this HAHA!



youwillrise.  That's a nice picture my friend.  Your hairstyle is cute and you have happy eyes.  BTW, what does the baby ointment in post 1107 do?



pookaloo83 said:


> Had to go to a baby shower. So I bunned up my hair. Gonna try to keep it in for at least 2 more days at least. Just tie it up at night.
> 
> Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese



pookaloo83.  Your bun looks very classy.  Kudos on the avi and the siggy.  YOLO to the extreme. 



bajandoc86 said:


> Is it ok if I post the weekly styles I do with my braids?



bajandoc86.  I'm thinking this challenge would be close to shutting down if you didn't.  We KNOW you can do hair.  Good to see you.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 12, 2012)

MeowMix

i use it as a "heavy sealer" - here's what's in it: 

Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Chamomile & Argan Oil Baby Head-to-Toe Ointment

Raw Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) , Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter , Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter , Olus Oil , Centhera Biennis Oil (Evening Primrose) , Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil , Simmondsia Chinensis Oil (Jojoba) , Carthamus Tinctorius Oil (Safflower) , Cocos Nucifera Oil (Coconut) , Argania Spinosa Nut Oil (Argan) , Aloe Vera (Aloe Barbadensis) Leaf Juice , Natural Wax Blend , (Carnauba , Non-GMO Soy) , Persea Gratissima Oil (Avocado) , Rosa Rubiginosa Seed Oil (Rosehip) , Olea Europaea Oil (Olive) , Retinyl Palmitate (Vitamin A) , Tocopherol (Vitamin E) , Calendula Extract , Lavender Oil , Rose Extract , Chamomilla (Anthemis Nobilis) Flower Extract , Boswellia Serrata Oil (Frankincense) , Myrrh Extract

ps:  thank you for the "happy eyes" compliment.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Bun for the week. Not glamorous. Just got done working out. First one is the side. Second one is the top.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 12, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> No offense but wouldn't that defeat the purpose of the thread-- which is to wear your own hair and encourage others to wear or start wearing their hair.



No offense taken. I get your point, but as pookaloo83 pointed out, I figured maybe those ladies with longer hair who wear twists, may like to see some styles they can try. 'Tis all.

This is my style for this week (the first 2 are instagram pics - so excuse the filter )...

Front





Right Side





Left Side





Back


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 12, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> No offense taken. I get your point, but as @pookaloo83 pointed out, I figured maybe those ladies with longer hair who wear twists, may like to see some styles they can try. 'Tis all.
> 
> This is my style for this week (the first 2 are instagram pics - so excuse the filter )...
> 
> ...




Love this! You are so creative!


----------



## SimJam (Nov 12, 2012)

OMG bajandoc86 soooooo beautiful


----------



## SimJam (Nov 12, 2012)

-PYT said:


> My medium twists are still very neat and soft.  My brain is fried from doing math and I have to work tonight and tomorrow then quiz Wednesday  I just feel overwhelmed.  Gonna put some sulfur grease on my scalp and oil my ends before work.  Hope you ladies are well.



you'll do well tomorrow 

MeowMix Im hoping to keep this in for 2 weeks


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2012)

Put my second set of coils in last night. It still took me 3 hours. Now I just need to keep my hands out of my head to make them last longer.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Ladies!  

-PYT


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 12, 2012)

My hair was a little dry and my scalp was itchy today. I can't wait to take down these twists to really wash and deep condition.

-PYT  I hope you do well and can have a relaxing break soon!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Nov 12, 2012)

1 more week to go before I take down this set of mini braids...I look forward to having my hair free for Thanksgiving, but a new set will be going in afterwards.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 13, 2012)

-PYT said:


> My medium twists are still very neat and soft.  My brain is fried from doing math and I have to work tonight and tomorrow then quiz Wednesday  I just feel overwhelmed.  Gonna put some sulfur grease on my scalp and oil my ends before work.  Hope you ladies are well.



-PYT.  Got some calming thoughts going out to you.  Looks like I posted ~the same time and missed this.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 13, 2012)

My scalp is itchy as hayle! I haven't washed my hair since last Sunday, so that would be 9 days now.  I know better. I think this is the longest I've gone without washing my hair since I BC'd. I have to wash this mess ASAP. Never, ever, EVER, ever again! I know I've been wrapped up in life but...  I am ready to detach my scalp from my skull right now.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 13, 2012)

Today's style,


----------



## BGT (Nov 13, 2012)

On Sunday it will be 1 full month of co-washing and bunning, so I'll post a pic then.


----------



## rsmith (Nov 13, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong[USER][/USER]

I really like that style.  Very Cute!!!


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok...I did it! Lolzyz I washed an dc my hair...the mega tek seems to have made it stronger...I could feel the hair pull instead of break when I was finger combing my hair...I didn't get the hard stuff hair with it though...so that's a plus...and I definitely didn't see as much shedding as I usually do. But I washed and went so I can't make a full comparison until I do..which I'm trying not to for a while...


----------



## -PYT (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for the kind words and e-hugs, ladies!!! I feel much better. I think the quiz went well  twists still holding up. I love this Glover's carrot oil sulfur grease. My scalp smells like nothing! I plan to twist out this weekend then twisting back up for the holiday!! 

it got super cold out quick, didn't it??? I want to keep my hair twisted for winter.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 14, 2012)

I took down my twists and washed my hair. I made it about 3 weeks. I'm in a WnG right now. I'll bun after a few days then put in some mini braids... maybe.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been playing with my roots for days, and it feels good. Maybe my hair will look longer to me by the time I take these twists down.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 14, 2012)

A big bun pic I came across:


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 14, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> A big bun pic I came across:




I love LoveJo. I follow her on instagram and youtube. Her brows are always on point.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 14, 2012)

And also she makes her buns look big by illusion. She's barely APL I believe. She just flat ironed her hair and it seems to always stay shoulder lengthish. I could be wrong though. Looks like it to me. still love her though.


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry ladies...been wearing twistouts since Saturday evening... 









Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 14, 2012)

Today's do was just two 2-strand flat twists pinned up. I gave my hair a deep side part for some interest.


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 14, 2012)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Sorry ladies...been wearing twistouts since Saturday evening...
> 
> Sent via Android LHCF App



Soo pretty!


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 14, 2012)

Checking in - been bunning all week.  Will take down on Friday, and probably bun again or do medium sized twists and attempt a Thanksgiving twist-out


----------



## -PYT (Nov 14, 2012)

Creatividual Weren't you AGrlCanMac??  Do you still blog these days?


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 14, 2012)

day 3 of the hairstyle.  it's starting to look like it needs fixing...hmm do i take it down to neaten it? or do i just leave it the hayle alone?  ((rubs chin))


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 14, 2012)

-PYT said:
			
		

> Creatividual Weren't you AGrlCanMac??  Do you still blog these days?



Lol yes I was. I do not update my hair blog anymore; haven't since earlier this year. i do still blog though. I have a creative lifestyle blog now.


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm still here ladies and still bunning like crazy! I haven't worn my hair out at all yet this month out of pure laziness. I'm sure Ill wear it out for thanksgiving. 

Protective styling is great for lazy folks like me! I can't believe I used to hate it.





I'd like to put my hair back in twists this weekend and leave them in for two weeks.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 14, 2012)

pookaloo83 I'm glad someone recognized her! I couldn't find her name or a source.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 15, 2012)

BGT I'm just seeing the thread about your mother. I just want you to know you are in our thoughts and prayers. I lift you up in prayer during this trying time.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 15, 2012)

Been wearing th same bun for 2 days now. I guess I should take it down huh?lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Nov 15, 2012)

Cowashed & 4 twists...I am gonna keep redoing my twists in this same style, my newgrowth is insane..can't really manipulate it too much.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 15, 2012)

Creatividual I just have to say that I followed your hair journey & you are one of the main ppl that inspired me to go natural. It's good to see you in this challenge.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi. Imma join this, but will post a pic a bit later if that's OK 

1.	What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?

I'm in braids at the moment, but at other times I mostly bun or twist (or twist and bun!)

2.	What is your style maintenance regimen?

Maintaining my style? Not really sure how to explain this. I keep my braids neat by wrapping in a stain scarf every night.

3.	Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?

Natural 

4.	What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?

Hair that continues to be healthy and retain more length.

5.	After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?

2 days

6.	Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

Coming...


----------



## LilMissRed (Nov 15, 2012)

just checking in.... Ive been lazy and in a bun for the past week.. maybe week & 1/2  I did manage to wash my 'scalp' using my Dr Bronners Eucalyptus pure-castile soap(co washed the length w/proclaims Intense moisturizing conditioner w/ argan oil and moisturized .... but I KNOW Ive got to get back on the up n up! #trying toshakethismonkeyoffmyback&outtamyspirit#uggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 15, 2012)

BraunSugar said:
			
		

> Creatividual I just have to say that I followed your hair journey & you are one of the main ppl that inspired me to go natural. It's good to see you in this challenge.



Oh wow! I'm honored that I helped inspire you to go natural.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok I said i didn't like buns because of how they end up sitting on my head. Well I redid my bun but this time secured the elastic headband w/a couple bobby pins. Looks much better. I hate how the elastic rides up and makes the bun smaller.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 16, 2012)

Loving my bun today. Same cornrows at the side and this is the back.


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 16, 2012)

Took my twists out yesterday and the day before,and it took unbelievably long. I see a tiny bit of grow but only in my nape which has never had any growth problems. The rest looks the same. I'm now in braids for a braid out for the next two days ... Then I'll keep my hair braided under a hat til Tuesday when I decide if I'm going to do a braid out or flat iron for thanksgiving.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 16, 2012)

See now this is the type of bun I like to rock....no bunorexia today!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> I'm still here ladies and still bunning like crazy! I haven't worn my hair out at all yet this month out of pure laziness. I'm sure Ill wear it out for thanksgiving.
> 
> Protective styling is great for lazy folks like me! I can't believe I used to hate it.
> 
> I'd like to put my hair back in twists this weekend and leave them in for two weeks.



Leslie_C As a fellow lazy hair person, this challenge is perfect for me. Lazy folk unite!


----------



## ogmistress (Nov 16, 2012)

Update: Ok  so i lied about the less shells, I ended up using all and going out to buy more beads.

Last night took my hair out, it was late so there was no pre-prepping or anything. I jumped in the shower, wet my hair, realized i didn't comb out the shed hair , jumped out to get a comb, admired my big fro....it was huge , washed my hair in 2 sections (shampoo and conditioned), tried finger combing while washing conditioner out  (not sure about it but i am willing to try again when i have more time), braid in 4 sections and got out of the shower.

Then I undid each braid, divided each section in half, put conditioner on it, detanged, twist, took satin rollers and rolled them close to my scalp and bobby pin it, covered my hair and went to bed. 

I'm planning on doing an experiment so i'll be back to update Sunday or Monday.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Nov 16, 2012)

I like buns....but I love (flat) twists!  just redid these after only 2 days....they were looking a mess (I was told & agreed lol)



Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Nov 17, 2012)

Checkin in-- I've been alternating with buns and hair out this week.  I want to try a new bun today.  We will see...everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 17, 2012)

Ponytail to bun!  My hair is super straight right now, so my hair looks thinner than usual but the length is making me happy!


----------



## BGT (Nov 17, 2012)

-PYT said:
			
		

> BGT I'm just seeing the thread about your mother. I just want you to know you are in our thoughts and prayers. I lift you up in prayer during this trying time.



She loved seeing my hair long and thick. I used to have incredibly heavy MBL hair as a middle schooler and then I got grown and messed it up  She called it my crown and glory and I want to grow it long and strong for her.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam (Nov 17, 2012)

puff to bun. I just rolled and pinned my hair to make the bun.


----------



## ogmistress (Nov 17, 2012)

Decided to update again before I forget what i did. 
Last night I wanted to put twist in my hair to try a twist out for Monday. 
Twist was not looking right so I braided my hair (20 braids)ans put satin roller on the end. 

[I almost forgot- i put water, conditioner and a little bit of gel before I braided my hair and i also finger detangled]

Today i took out the rollers, sprayed my hair with some water, sealed with oil, pulled hair back into a bun and pinned the braids back that didn't fit.

So it's a P.S. in a P.S= It's  P'Sception
So I am planning to P'Sception til Monday.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2012)

Took out my coils today and cowashed. Going to try to do a WNG  If it doesn't work, don't know what I'm going to do


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 17, 2012)

Last night I washed, DC'd, did a blow out, dusted my ends, and installed a section of mini braids. I am going to braid today and tomorrow (if tomorrow is needed).


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2012)

Been bunning still.












This was yesterday. Hair is the same way today. I do take my bun down at night, spritz with water, M&S, the put in 4 big plaits. If I leave my bun in for more than 2 days it gets dry and tangly. I HAVE to take it down.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 17, 2012)

Checking in. Been rotating a braided wet bun, messy bun, high bun and tucked low bun.


----------



## Fine 4s (Nov 17, 2012)

Going to bun this week too. We'll see about the following week.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 17, 2012)

Style for church today....and possibly for the rest of the week.







Rest of the pics which show the style better (in Everyday thread)
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17293765&postcount=5457


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 17, 2012)

Okay so since I started this challenge I have not wore my hair down. I know that we are allowed to wear our hair down for at least two days a week but I haven't had the urge to do so. So today I took down my two corn row bun and loved the curls that I got from it. So instead of bunning and tucking all my ends I let some curly bangs hang and work a messy updo with my all my ends waving in the wind. lol I felt so naughty hahahaha. I forgot to take a pic but my hair felt so nice and strong. The only problem was my roots. If felt so dry and rough. How do some of you ladies moisturize under cornrows. I know it's new growth but I don't like dry roots. Any ideas? Right now I am DC with a moisturizing conditioner and getting ready to cowash.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2012)

pookaloo83 That's a cute messy bun. With taking your bun down every night and braiding, you don't think that's too much manipulation? Your hair doesn't mind? With mine, I'd think my ends wouldn't like that very much.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> @pookaloo83 That's a cute messy bun. With taking your bun down every night and braiding, you don't think that's too much manipulation? Your hair doesn't mind? With mine, I'd think my ends wouldn't like that very much.



Froreal3 Oh Em Gee!!

When I tell you that my hair was a mess after I left my bun in for 2 days! I lost so much hair! I wanted to cry. This was a couple weeks ago. Tonight I was thinking about leaving the bun in and redoing the bun on Monday. So every other day manipulation. I'm new to bunning so I'm trying to figure out what works. Do you bun? What is your routine? And natural bunners I would like to hear advice!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Froreal3 Oh Em Gee!!
> 
> When I tell you that my hair was a mess after I left my bun in for 2 days! I lost so much hair! I wanted to cry. This was a couple weeks ago. Tonight I was thinking about leaving the bun in and redoing the bun on Monday. So every other day manipulation. I'm new to bunning so I'm trying to figure out what works. Do you bun? What is your routine? And natural bunners I would like to hear advice!



Girl I'm usually in twists. They are so easy...just keep em in for a couple weeks...spritzing and sealing ends  between washes.

Just started bunning again recently. I have been leaving them in for two to three days. I didn't notice any hair loss. I tried baggying the bun yesterday over night. I don't like the way it made my hair feel. Seemed like the ends were more tangled. That is why I don't wet bun. Idk...I'm definitely not an OG bunner. I just know the less I touch my hair, the better. 

But you brought up a good point about keeping the tension on too long. They aren't tight, but there is still some tension required,  especially with these elastics. Hmmm...


----------



## Qurlyqt (Nov 17, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> A big bun pic I came across:



I love this bun! And her eye make up. Who is this? Need a name/link please.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2012)

Qurlyqt said:


> I love this bun! And her eye make up. Who is this? Need a name/link please.



Qurlyqt

http://www.youtube.com/user/LoveIslandBeauty

Here ya go ma'am!


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 17, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Froreal3 Oh Em Gee!!
> 
> When I tell you that my hair was a mess after I left my bun in for 2 days! I lost so much hair! I wanted to cry. This was a couple weeks ago. Tonight I was thinking about leaving the bun in and redoing the bun on Monday. So every other day manipulation. I'm new to bunning so I'm trying to figure out what works. Do you bun? What is your routine? And natural bunners I would like to hear advice!



pookaloo83
I take my bun down daily too bc my hair gets dry and tangled as well. I also worry about the manipulation, but for one thing I like to unleash the beast and at the end of the day nothing feels better than releasing that band....that is neck and neck with taking off my bra when I get home lol. Maybe I can get two days out of it if I put extra moisturizer on it. Typically my routine is similar to yours...I moisturize and seal in four sections and put in four braids at night...then in the am I put it in a puff and make a bun.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> @pookaloo83
> I take my bun down daily too bc my hair gets dry and tangled as well. I also worry about the manipulation, but for one thing *I like to unleash the beast and at the end of the day nothing feels better than releasing that band....that is neck and neck with taking off my bra when I get home lol. *Maybe I can get two days out of it if I put extra moisturizer on it. Typically my routine is similar to yours...I moisturize and seal in four sections and put in four braids at night...then in the am I put it in a puff and make a bun.




The bolded cracked me up! 

Yep! I do the same thin! moisturize, seal, then put in 4 big plaits.  I'm not losing any hair but shed hairs. No breakage or anything.

But I'm not new to manipulation. I don't really believe in it.  I just started getting like this (paranoid) within the past month or so.  I wore braidouts and twistouts daily for the past 2 years. While rebraiding and twisting nightly.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 17, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Okay so since I started this challenge I have not wore my hair down. I know that we are allowed to wear our hair down for at least two days a week but I haven't had the urge to do so. So today I took down my two corn row bun and loved the curls that I got from it. So instead of bunning and tucking all my ends I let some curly bangs hang and work a messy updo with my all my ends waving in the wind. lol I felt so naughty hahahaha. I forgot to take a pic but my hair felt so nice and strong. The only problem was my roots. If felt so dry and rough. *How do some of you ladies moisturize under cornrows. *I know it's new growth but I don't like dry roots. Any ideas? Right now I am DC with a moisturizing conditioner and getting ready to cowash.



Hi Growingmyhairlong.  Glad you enjoyed your freedom  I usually wear my hair in cornrows and when it gets dry I moisturize and seal.  

Spritz with water and baggy for 15 mins
Apply leave-in conditioner
Follow up with a butter.

Apologies if this is rehashed information .  Another thing is when  I oil my scalp my roots are real supple.  Hopefully, an expert will jump in here if this doesn't help.


----------



## LilMissRed (Nov 17, 2012)

hair detangled and moisturized.. will be doing my henna first thing in the a.m. then back in twists for the week


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 17, 2012)

Qurlyqt said:


> I love this bun! And her eye make up. Who is this? Need a name/link please.





Oooooooooh weeeeeee!!! Her face is BEAT!!!!!!  And that bun is divine!! Subbing to her *Bernie Mac voice* IMMEDJJJJJJIATELY!!!! Thanks for sharing, NappyNelle


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 17, 2012)

pookaloo83 I take down my buns nightly to moisturize my hair. I'm not worried about manipulation because the way I see it, I could leave my bun in all week and have a nightmare to detangle when wash day comes, OR I can moisturize daily and keep my ends soft which makes them less likely to be tangled up. I cover my hair with my bonnet or my satin scarf and just re-bun in the morning. I don't braid it at night out of laziness.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Nov 17, 2012)

I took out my mini braids yesterday, and I had to go out, so I put my hair in a bun for today.


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 18, 2012)

Wore my hair in a braid out for the last two days, now i'll be in chunky braids under a beret til thanksgiving.  Here's a few pictures from tonight, just 10-12 braids undone and fluffed.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 18, 2012)

Victoria44 said:
			
		

> Wore my hair in a braid out for the last two days, now i'll be in chunky braids under a beret til thanksgiving.  Here's a few pictures from tonight, just 10-12 braids undone and fluffed.



Whoa whoa whoa! All that hair!

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## jprayze (Nov 18, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Froreal3 Oh Em Gee!!
> 
> When I tell you that my hair was a mess after I left my bun in for 2 days! I lost so much hair! I wanted to cry. This was a couple weeks ago. Tonight I was thinking about leaving the bun in and redoing the bun on Monday. So every other day manipulation. I'm new to bunning so I'm trying to figure out what works. Do you bun? What is your routine? And natural bunners I would like to hear advice!



The longest I can go without rebunning is every other day.  I need to M&S and redo or my ends will be dry.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 18, 2012)

jesusislove1526 said:
			
		

> I took out my mini braids yesterday, and I had to go out, so I put my hair in a bun for today.



I like your flower


----------



## jprayze (Nov 18, 2012)

Victoria44 said:
			
		

> Wore my hair in a braid out for the last two days, now i'll be in chunky braids under a beret til thanksgiving.  Here's a few pictures from tonight, just 10-12 braids undone and fluffed.



Gorgeousness!


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 18, 2012)

pookaloo83 jprayze thank you!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> pookaloo83 I take down my buns nightly to moisturize my hair. I'm not worried about manipulation because the way I see it, I could leave my bun in all week and have a nightmare to detangle when wash day comes, OR I can moisturize daily and keep my ends soft which makes them less likely to be tangled up. I cover my hair with my bonnet or my satin scarf and just re-bun in the morning. I don't braid it at night out of laziness.



Before i knew anything about hair I used to wear my hair out in an afro/puffs all the time. I used to braid it nightly because i knew it'd be matyed in the morning. I knew nada about moisturizing/sealing/conditioning etc. So when i would braid my dry afro, i'd get little pieces everywhere. I now know that was breakage. I guess I am afraid of that situation.

This week I will try taking my bun down when i get home...unleash the beast just like with a wig....and see how my hair responds. I will m&S the ends when i braid.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> Wore my hair in a braid out for the last two days, now i'll be in chunky braids under a beret til thanksgiving.  Here's a few pictures from tonight, just 10-12 braids undone and fluffed.



Victoria44 Your braid out is cute. I need to invest in some beenies/berets so I can wear some Celies underneath.


----------



## milaydy31 (Nov 18, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Style for church today....and possibly for the rest of the week.
> 
> Rest of the pics which show the style better (in Everyday thread)
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17293765&postcount=5457



Very pretty hair style. Is it all your hair or are you using extentions?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 18, 2012)

milaydy31 Thank you . I'm using extensions - marley braid hair in rope twists (senegalese twists).


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Nov 18, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I like your flower



Thanks so much!


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 18, 2012)

I wore a bun for most of last week.  I put twists back in my hair, kind of chunky this time.  I will probably curl the ends on flexirods during the week.  I am planning to try to add more moisture to my ends because they seem kind of dry and crunchy.  I must confess I have not been doing that much with my hair lately.  I will hopefully get back on top of things after Thanksgiving...  sigh... it all seems like so much work lately...   erplexed


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 18, 2012)

MeowMix.... thanks so much for the assistance. I will try this next time I put cornrows in which will prob be soon.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 18, 2012)

Tibbar Those twists are the business! did you blow dry before you twisted?


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 18, 2012)

Tibbar - those twists certainly do look nice.  I've been trying to figure out how to get nice bigger twists.  My fine hair makes for skinny looking twists 

Bunning for the next few days and 2 flat twists one the side.  I'll try and take a decent pic & post tomorrow.


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 18, 2012)

-PYT said:


> @Tibbar Those twists are the business! did you blow dry before you twisted?



Thanks for the compliment.  
No, I didn't blow dry, I air dried in four large braids.  I actually haven't used my blow dryer in over 2 years!  I washed and conditioned with BeeMine products, I also used JBCO hair food pomade.  When my hair was completely dry I twisted.    My prior set of twists looked pretty dry the whole time I had them in.   I kept trying to "fix" them, I ended up taking them out and bunning for a week.



Golden75 said:


> @Tibbar - those twists certainly do look nice.  I've been trying to figure out how to get nice bigger twists.  My fine hair makes for skinny looking twists
> 
> Bunning for the next few days and 2 flat twists one the side.  I'll try and take a decent pic & post tomorrow.



Thanks for saying my twists look nice!
I'll look forward to seeing your flat twist pictures, I can't seem to master them.  With your 2 strand twists does it make a difference if you do them wet or dry?  I'm not really sure which way makes them bigger, but I think there is a difference.  I don't usually do mine wet just because it takes me so long just to wash and condition it.  I'm usually worn out by the time I finish and just twist it the next day when it's dry.

I wash my hair in braided sections, but it still fights back.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 18, 2012)

Tibbar - I usually twists on dry hair, and did them once on damp, closer to dry.  I try to do them when my hair is stretched.  I tried last night on dry hair.  I may try again since I have a long weekend coming .


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 18, 2012)

This is the beginning of Week 5 with my twists in. I'm proud that they have stayed this neat with very little build up. I really want to take them out in order to shampoo and deeeeep condition, but I have to wait until after Thanksgiving when I'll have the time to devote to my hair. Everyone else seems to be doing very well.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2012)

Dcing now. Will put in my coils later tonight. My WNG yesterday came out pretty well. Can't wait to try it when my hair is longer.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 18, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Dcing now. Will put in my coils later tonight. My WNG yesterday came out pretty well. Can't wait to try it when my hair is longer.



I can't wait to try a whole lotta stuff when my hair is longer


----------



## Qurlyqt (Nov 18, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> Wore my hair in a braid out for the last two days, now i'll be in chunky braids under a beret til thanksgiving.  Here's a few pictures from tonight, just 10-12 braids undone and fluffed.



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 18, 2012)

Today was wash day for me. Decided to shampoo, protein treat,DC,detangle and air dry in braids today. Going to ATTEMPT to blow my hair out tomorrow and do a twist out on straighter hair. I see an epic failure in my future, but we'll see. If it comes out a hot mess, thank God for buns


----------



## BrookeLynn (Nov 18, 2012)

Recent bun pics


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2012)

sigh... Such pretty hair everywhere


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2012)

Finished my coils. Putting them in is killer. But I will be thanking myself every morning when I can just get dressed and go. And every evening when I can just put on my bonnet and get in the bed. That makes it all worth it.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 18, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> sigh... Such pretty hair everywhere



I was thinking the same thing! Enjoying looking at the pics and longing for the day when I can join in the fun!


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 19, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Victoria44 Your braid out is cute. I need to invest in some beenies/berets so I can wear some Celies underneath.



Thank you! and yes, they're really convenient. 



Qurlyqt said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 19, 2012)

Still braiding. Idk if I'll even be done by tonight. o_0  These braids are small and tight. I bet I could leave them in til the end of this challenge.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 19, 2012)

I've always wanted to join this challenge, hope I can still...
I'll be getting my hair braided up in one of these styles below on Saturday:














I'll probably maintain it until the end of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2012)

Skiggle said:


> I've always wanted to join this challenge, hope I can still...
> I'll be getting my hair braided up in one of these styles below on Saturday:
> 
> 
> ...


 
I really like the second one. 

I wish I could keep my hair that long. But it would be fuzzy within 2 weeks.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Do you bun? What is your routine? And natural bunners I would like to hear advice!



depends on the bun.

if its a messy bun that leaves any of my ends out, I M&S every night (which defeats the purpose of a PS _for me_ I have ends issues)

when I do my bun like the pic I posted (by rolling and tucking ends under) I will keep in for 2 - 3 days. I usually Moisturize the heck out of my ends before I roll into the bun.

At nights I release whatever I used to secure the bun, M&S my edges, put a stocking foot over the bun (to keep down the frizzies), then my satin cap over everything.

in the morning I brush in my edges and secure the bun with whatever Im using (usually a nylon shoe lace lol its the best). I may fix the bun by smoothing any sections that may have gotten messy


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 19, 2012)

I washed my hair yesterday and airdried in flat twists and decided to wear a twistout which didn't turn out quite like the way I wanted... I tried to put my hair in a bun this weekend before washing my hair, and the bun style just wasn't working for me.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 19, 2012)

SimJam said:


> depends on the bun.
> 
> if its a messy bun that leaves any of my ends out, I M&S every night (which defeats the purpose of a PS _for me_ I have ends issues)
> 
> ...


 
SLiMJam. I think I have ends issues too. I was going to try taking the bun down every night and putting it into four big braids, but I think that may be a lot of manipulation for me. I think maybe I can go for a middle ground and take the elastic off each night, but keeping the bun itself in tact. Are your strands fine?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 19, 2012)

Poohbear seems like one of "them days!"


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 19, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Poohbear seems like one of "them days!"



Froreal3 - yes, it's one of them days for sure... 

On Saturday, I tried doing a twistout and I had to comb it out into a big afro because the ends looked all scraggly. I tried putting my afro into a bun and it was a no go! I even slept with my hair out that night and woke up to a bigger mess. So on Sunday, I washed it and flat twisted it, and this morning, I unraveled my twists, and there are some areas that are curled up more than others and some areas more stretched out. And my hair doesn't feel as soft as it usually does. I'm thinking it's this Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie that's not working for me anymore in the colder months. I just bought some Cantu Shea Butter Cream and hope this will work for my hair.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 19, 2012)

twists have been in for...8 days now.  ends have been pretty well hidden for most of those days. 3 day work week!  woohoo. i'll keep these twists in until the end of this weekend, then i'll take them out and prep for a thorough wash/dc...and retwist on sunday night.


----------



## gennatay (Nov 19, 2012)

Hair in low bun today using 5 inch banana clip. I will probably leave this bun in until Wednesday.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Nov 19, 2012)

Color is done and chunky twists are in until Thursday when I will do a twistout.  On Thursday I will be 18 months natural!  Mini braids will go back in on Friday or Saturday.  Pics to come soon...


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 19, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> Wore my hair in a braid out for the last two days, now i'll be in chunky braids under a beret til thanksgiving.  Here's a few pictures from tonight, just 10-12 braids undone and fluffed.





cries in jealous
((snatches, runs away)) MUAHAHAHAHA you'll NEVER catch me!


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Nov 19, 2012)

Soo...I haven't been on here in awhile...so updates...

I washed my hair...used my mega tek as a protein deep condition....my hair was definitely strong as heck...should've seen me trying to comb out the naps...Lolzyz...

I officially have decided, my hair needs the blow dryer...I tried the air dry thing, went horribly wrong! Horribly horribly wrong!! Lmao...I've combed it through every other day, and it still managed to curl around and matte up...never ever again! 

My hair is braided back up...finally...and my mom commented on how healthy my scalp looked, even though its not greased yet... Lolzyz...

In January I plan on weaving my hair up for awhile...so I wanna get as much growth between now n then as possible...


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 19, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Finished my coils. Putting them in is killer. But I will be thanking myself every morning when I can just get dressed and go. And every evening when I can just put on my bonnet and get in the bed. That makes it all worth it.



faithVA,
How'd they come out?  Are you happy with them?  Can you get more than a week out of them or do you have to re-do every week?  Any new pics?  (Boy I'm full of questions today...   )


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 19, 2012)

My bun pics.  Posting from phone so hope it's ok.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> @faithVA,
> How'd they come out? Are you happy with them? Can you get more than a week out of them or do you have to re-do every week? Any new pics? (Boy I'm full of questions today...  )


 
I'm glad you said something to me. I thought I was keeping up with this thread. Got here and was like dang, when did all of these post come through 

The coils look good. A little better than the first time I did them. I am happy with them. I think this is my 3rd week. Everyone is used to looking at me with these in now. So this will be my go to style for quite some time.

Maaaaybe I could get two weeks out of them. They start looking worn around day 4. My hair unravels from the roots in all styles. So by week 2, it probably will look more like a fro. But I also have scalp issues so I try to make sure I wash my hair every week. 

No new pics because they look Exactly like they did 3 weeks ago  I don't think my hair will look any different until the end of January or February. I have mad shrinkage. 

I would love, love, love to be able to wash my hair in twists like other ladies. I would be in heaven. But my hair just says NO


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 19, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @Froreal3 - yes, it's one of them days for sure...
> 
> On Saturday, I tried doing a twistout and I had to comb it out into a big afro because the ends looked all scraggly. I tried putting my afro into a bun and it was a no go! I even slept with my hair out that night and woke up to a bigger mess. So on Sunday, I washed it and flat twisted it, and this morning, I unraveled my twists, and there are some areas that are curled up more than others and some areas more stretched out. And my hair doesn't feel as soft as it usually does. I'm thinking it's this Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie that's not working for me anymore in the colder months. I just bought some Cantu Shea Butter Cream and hope this will work for my hair.



I hate when my hair just won't behave! I like the Cantu. I'm more addicted to the scent than anything though. Right now I'm using Elasta Mango Butter Moisturizer and it keeps the beast tamed for at least 3 days.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 19, 2012)

Blew the hair out. Whew! I took my time doing it and I'm actually surprised that it came out pretty decent. After I blew out each section, I twisted it and clamped it in a pony. When I was done and took it all down, it was big,wavy and fluffy. And you know what I did right? Yup...took pics and then put it in a ponytail  I'm hair lazy. I don't feel like twisting it up tonight so I'm gonna rock a bun to sleep and do them tomorrow.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 19, 2012)

*LOOK OUT IT'S POST NO SNAPS QUOTE EERBODY*



NikkiQ said:


> Today was wash day for me. Decided to shampoo, protein treat,DC,detangle and air dry in braids today. Going to ATTEMPT to blow my hair out tomorrow and do a twist out on straighter hair. *I see an epic failure in my future,* but we'll see. If it comes out a hot mess, thank God for buns



C'mon now NikkiQ.  I see 'swang' for you.

UPDATE....Hey it did 



BrookeLynn said:


> Recent bun pics
> 
> View attachment 177945



BrookeLynn.  Just 



faithVA said:


> Finished my coils. Putting them in is killer. But I will be thanking myself every morning when I can just get dressed and go. And every evening when I can just put on my bonnet and get in the bed. That makes it all worth it.





BraunSugar said:


> Still braiding. Idk if I'll even be done by tonight. o_0  These braids are small and tight. I bet I could leave them in til the end of this challenge.



faithVA &BraunSugar.  These hairstyles must be getting you toned  BraunSugar.  I see the 'caped crusader' has gone civilian



jesusislove1526 said:


> *Color is done *and chunky twists are in until Thursday when I will do a twistout.  On Thursday I will be 18 months natural!  Mini braids will go back in on Friday or Saturday.  Pics to come soon...



jesusislove1526.  What color?  You've only been natural 18 months?  Goodness.



youwillrise said:


> cries in jealous
> ((snatches, runs away)) MUAHAHAHAHA you'll NEVER catch me!



youwillrise Girl, you're a mess.  I mean that in the best way possible.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 19, 2012)

Skiggle said:


> I've always wanted to join this challenge, hope I can still...
> I'll be getting my hair braided up in one of these styles below on Saturday:
> 
> 
> I'll probably maintain it until the end of the year.



Skiggle.  Come on in.  Just answer the questions from way back in the first post to be an official challenger


Golden75 said:


> My bun pics.  Posting from phone so hope it's ok.
> 
> View attachment 178041
> 
> ...



*LADIES WE ARE MORE THAN 1/2 WAY THROUGH.  THERE ARE SO MANY BEAUTIFUL PICTURES IN HERE.  CONGRATULATIONS ON MAKING YOUR OWN HAIR JOURNALS*


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 19, 2012)

I did a bun today. Will there be another challenge next year? I would so join if there were. This is keeping me focused.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 19, 2012)

I really wish I knew how to flat twist. I would so do a flat twist out with perm rods on the ends for Thanksgiving. But alas...I suck at styling this mop top.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 19, 2012)

I wish I could come help you out with them flat twists NikkiQ!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 19, 2012)

I wish you could too bajandoc86!! I know you would do it perfectly. Any tips for a newbie flat twister?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 19, 2012)

NikkiQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vksDQRhdNkA

^^This video helped me out.

My main tips would be:
Start the flat twist with 2 small sections - and add in equal sized sections of hair as you go along. This keeps it looking neat.

Take your time. If you get frustrated take a break.
Another vid 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ATnYO-evo0&feature=player_embedded ......and this is my lil video - I show how I do my flat twists


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I wish you could too @bajandoc86!! I know you would do it perfectly. Any tips for a newbie flat twister?


 
Why not try just doing 2 flat twist around the front that go into your bun. Then you can just practice on that section without trying to master your hold head.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 19, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> @BraunSugar.  These hairstyles must be getting you toned  BraunSugar.  I see the 'caped crusader' has gone civilian



My arms are definitely feeling the burn! 

You know Bruce Wayne has to make an appearance every now and then.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Nov 19, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> *LOOK OUT IT'S POST NO SNAPS QUOTE EERBODY*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's an orangy red color.  I only dye my hair 2x a year, and its always in the red family.  I have only been natural for 18 months, but I transitioned for almost 15 months before that.


----------



## ogmistress (Nov 19, 2012)

So I took out my braids today but I didn't like how the braidout looked. I then moisturized my hair and pulled it on top of my head in a bun to stretch it out and i am going to do something to it tomorrow.


----------



## isawstars (Nov 20, 2012)

Ya'll... don't stone me but I wore my hair out for 4 days!  My twist out still looks great today! but I am going to wash and retwist tomorrow.  I can't wait to use my pumpkin wen that i just got.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 20, 2012)

I am starting to feel better about my hair again. It feels healthier. Here is my style today.


----------



## rsmith (Nov 20, 2012)

Wash and put hair in a twist and bun:

http://[URL=http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_1157.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Nov 20, 2012)

I promise I'm not neglecting this challenge! I wore my hair out last week in a twist out, but I have it back in flat twists. Four on one side, four on the other, with my phony pony in the back. I'm feeling particularly lazy with my hair this week since I only work two days this week.

On Saturday, I co-washed, did a DC and got my protein fix with Megatek(mixed it with my deep conditioner). And I air dried, won't blow dry again until I do my length check on January 1st.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 20, 2012)

washing and bunning today. i guess i will have a bun in for Thanksgiving.  or i may just wait until tomorrow.  i just feel like washing my hair today anyway.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 20, 2012)

Slept with my hair in a bun last night. I can tell that it has started to shrink back up (of course) so I'm going to probably do something to it soon. I still have no clue what though *sigh*


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey NikkiQ.  How about bantu knots?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8iHS8i7vT0


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 20, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> Hey NikkiQ.  How about bantu knots?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8iHS8i7vT0



They always seem to come out frizzy when I don't do them on freshly flat ironed hair 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 20, 2012)

Finally came to a full decision to flat iron for thanksgiving. I'm spreading out the wash, blow dry and flat iron over three days because I don't want to get overwhelmed and be tired out by the time i flat iron. I'll wear it out for thanksgiving and buns mostly for the rest of the time, I hope I don't cheat lol


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 20, 2012)

I finished my braids finally. I will post pics later on.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 20, 2012)

mini braids:


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 20, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> Finally came to a full decision to flat iron for thanksgiving. I'm spreading out the wash, blow dry and flat iron over three days because I don't want to get overwhelmed and be tired out by the time i flat iron. I'll wear it out for thanksgiving and buns mostly for the rest of the time, I hope I don't cheat lol



Victoria44.  You know I'm am just TOO curious to see what your hair looks like flat ironed.


BraunSugar said:


> mini braids:



BraunSugar...tiny and shiny..oh my


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2012)

^^Very pretty braids. Too lazy to quote 

They look so perfect they look like extensions.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 20, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> @BraunSugar...tiny and shiny..oh my





faithVA said:


> ^^Very pretty braids. Too lazy to quote
> 
> They look so perfect they look like extensions.



Thank you! After three days, they better look like extensions!  That's the look I was going for. I really want these to last for a while.


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey ladies! I dyed my hair jet black last weekend and i love it. Was over the purple hair. I rocked a curly fro on Sunday for my mother's first solo art exhibit and so far this week I've been rockin two flat twists. I love rockin mine w a deep side part. I'll prob wear my hair out for thanksgiving. Flat twist out maybe?


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 20, 2012)

BraunSugar said:
			
		

> mini braids:



Looks great! You make me want to mini braid my hair lol I've only done mini braids once but I loved the freedom I had with them. And I could wash them without them my hair knotting like it would if I washed in mini twists


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 20, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> mini braids:



Came out very nice. You may get weave checked on that one sis!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yesterday's messy bun. I will rock this for a couple days. I've been taking my buns down every night and putting into 4 braids with a little m&s. So far my ends haven't been traumatized. *still scared* 

Sorry about angles. Took pics during traffic jam.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 21, 2012)

Froreal3 Messy is the 'besty'.  Looking good lady



Creatividual said:


> Hey ladies! I dyed my hair jet black last weekend and i love it. Was over the purple hair. I rocked a curly fro on Sunday for my mother's first solo art exhibit and so far this week I've been rockin two flat twists. I love rockin mine w a deep side part. I'll prob wear my hair out for thanksgiving. Flat twist out maybe?



OMG I remember  AGrlCanMac.  Your mom is an artist?  WOW. Good luck on her show.   Loving the 'roar' snap


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 21, 2012)

Welp, I'm looking a lil bit like a plucked bird.  But, it's been too long since I've loaded snaps :wink2:











*HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE*


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 21, 2012)

MeowMix said:
			
		

> Froreal3 Messy is the 'besty'.  Looking good lady
> 
> OMG I remember  AGrlCanMac.  Your mom is an artist?  WOW. Good luck on her show.   Loving the 'roar' snap



Thank you and yes, I was AGrlCanMac.  aw some of you remember me. My mother is a phenomenal fiber artist and had her very first solo exhibit last Sunday. It was success! So proud of her. She made that mask in the picture and I was bein my usual goofy self n my sister snapped a pic. Fun times lol


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 22, 2012)

Creatividual Please send our congratulations to your mom!! Is the exhibit still up? I'd love to visit if I can.

MeowMix You have such pretty, baby soft hair. You don't look anything like a plucked bird.

I can't find my camera and I want to take photos of my coworker's hair; she wears a huuuuuge curly bun everyday and you ladies would love it.  I really hope I can find it so I can share with you.

Thanksgiving should be my last day in these twists, and I think I kept them looking presentable for a pretty long time. I can't wait to shampoo, deep condition, hot oil treatment... THE WORKS on my strands. They deserve it.


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 22, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> Creatividual Please send our congratulations to your mom!! Is the exhibit still up? I'd love to visit if I can.



Thank you and I will.  Her exhibit will be up until the end of January. If any of you live in the Cincinnati area, you can see it at the Miami (of Ohio) University Voice of America Learning Center


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 22, 2012)

Creatividual said:


> Thank you and I will.  Her exhibit will be up until the end of January. If any of you live in the Cincinnati area, you can see it at the Miami (of Ohio) University Voice of America Learning Center



Darn... that's much further away than I hoped! I assumed you and mom were in NYC because your location. 

BraunSugar Wow... I have no words...  How do you keep your hair perfect all the time?


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 22, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Darn... that's much further away than I hoped! I assumed you and mom were in NYC because your location.
> 
> @BraunSugar Wow... I have no words...  How do you keep your hair perfect all the time?



LOL, I think it is because I sleep like a corpse. You know how most people roll around to some degree? The way I fall asleep is the way I wake up. I look casket sharp in bed. 

I took me most of my hair journey as a natural for my hair to look remotely decent though.


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 22, 2012)

NappyNelle yea she lives in the mid west but may times her work makes it in NYC exhibits. Since this was her solo exhibit it was out there. I attached pics of the program and appreciate your support! I think if you could teleport yourself there, you'd go.  lol one of her pieces is actually a permanent fixture at the American Folk Art Museum here in NYC if you were interested in checking it out. Ok, enough gushing abt my mom.  Back to hair!

So I set my hair in large two strand twists last night with Darcy's Botanicals Avocado & Wild Plum Twisting Cream and then rolled them up on flexi rods. I will take it down later today and post pics. Happy Turkey Day ladies!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Nov 22, 2012)

My chunky twistout for Thanksgiving. Today I'm officially 18 months natural/almost 33 months post relaxer.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 22, 2012)

^^^jesusislove1526.  What a pretty color and flower.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Nov 22, 2012)

Took a lil Thanksgiving break and flatironed my hair...will back back to either a bun or twists tomorrow. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 22, 2012)

today is day 11 with these twists.  this is the longest ive been able to go in a LONG time with wearing a protective.  years ago, i wore them for 4 weeks at a time, but lately, i can hardly keep them in for 3 days without itching to get rid of them...so im proud of myself.  of course, the 4 week ones were torture on takedown day...so we wont be going that long anymore. 

these will be coming out reaaaal soon.  probably gonna start the process tomorrow...maybe tonight even


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't know what to do with my hair for the next week...hmmm. I miss my real hair tho already. 3-4 more weeks to go. 

I'm here cooking some coconut curry chicken....its late tho, I shouldn't be eating at this hr. It'll go straight to my gut.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 22, 2012)

in my dusty little bun.


----------



## LilMissRed (Nov 23, 2012)

still wearing 2 strand twists from last week. yester I wore a bun with a side bang pinned to the side. Im soooo bored with my hair these days so I'm just opting for the twists until I get out of this 'mode'


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 23, 2012)

Hope you all had a great Turkey Day and ate well and laughed a lot. I wore my hair out in the twist-n-curl and it came out nice. Trying to decide what to do to my hair next. Tempted to do mini twists or mini braids


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm trying to finish taking my twists down now so I can do an overnight pre-poo with Vatika oil. This Thanksgiving makes six years completely natural! 

Creatividual Gush about your mom! She is very talented. I'd love to see the textural art up close. I'm kind of a mixed media art junkie. I haven't been to the Folk Art museum in a long time, and I planned to go in about two weeks. I'll have to check out your mom's piece, especially since it's permanent! I also love the program from the exhibit. I'm going to look for the publications as well; I sense an upcoming project for my students...


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 24, 2012)

I hope everyone enjoyed  their thanksgiving! I wore my hair down for all of 30 minutes and then wrapped it in a low sloppy bun b/c it was snagging on my shirt.  I don't have a picture of the bun unfortunately.  I did a horrible job flat ironing lol.  It took me 7 hours and it just didn't want to work with me, but I like the volume, better for my bunning.  I was really able to get a good look at the damage i got back in march from this braiding shop i went to, and took off 1.5 in all around.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 24, 2012)

Pray for me.  I am now wearing my loose, non heat styled hair for the first time since going natural in '05.  I will be bunning (top knots-ish) for the next 6 months (plan).  I took my last set of twists down after wearing for one week.  My hair just couldn't retain moisture in twists in the cold weather.  I am looking forward to learning how to do my loose hair w/o using heat.  Definitely a new experience.  I've ordered new products and so far, so good at learning how to moisturize and seal.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 24, 2012)

So after experimenting for a week with taking my bun down every night, I haven't seen any adverse effects. I've been spritzing with AO HSR, water, and EVOO. Then I've been putting a little silicone serum on the ends. My hair is uber moisturized. I'm still a little antsy about touching my hair every day *gasp* But so far so good.

Today I will DC with AO GPB and shampoo. I will then flat twist the front and put it back in a bun.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 24, 2012)

So I am going on a date with my boo today so I will be wearing my hair in a braidout. Then back in a bun it goes.


----------



## -PYT (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey ladies.  Here's a twistout I rocked for a few days up to Thanksgiving.  





Retwisted that night.  Nothing to write home about.  May do a pin up and take pics.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yesterday I braided five separate plaits to let my hair air dry after co-washing and deep conditioning.  After my workout, my stylist did my 1/2 trim/dust and then I let it hang until I did a high bun this morning.  I was just too pooped for words after Black Friday shopping and a good cardio workout. Today?  Game face and protective braiding or bunning! LOL  Gotta get 2013 grow ready!!!


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Nov 24, 2012)

Victoria44 said:
			
		

> I hope everyone enjoyed  their thanksgiving! I wore my hair down for all of 30 minutes and then wrapped it in a low sloppy bun b/c it was snagging on my shirt.  I don't have a picture of the bun unfortunately.  I did a horrible job flat ironing lol.  It took me 7 hours and it just didn't want to work with me, but I like the volume, better for my bunning.  I was really able to get a good look at the damage i got back in march from this braiding shop i went to, and took off 1.5 in all around.



How bad was your damage? I ended up with a bald spot (which I still cry about) but its grown about 3/4 inches since April/may


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2012)

After 4 days with the coils I am ready to wash them out but I held out until today. So cowashed today and have my hair in like 11 little pom poms . If I don't go anywhere today, I will leave them in so they are ready for wash day tomorrow. 

I am tired of the coils already but my hair isn't long enough to look good in twists yet. Maybe I will try to style them differently tomorrow.


----------



## isawstars (Nov 24, 2012)

I am on a road trip..... Getting towards the end. Ive been cowashing with wen. I've been twisting my hair smaller and get so many compliments. 

Do any of you have people calling your twists dreads?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been wearing my mini braids in buns & ponytails. Just keeping it very simple. During this challenge I've had time to try out different things with my hair. I've decided that mini braids and bunning are the way for me to go. I love twists and I think they are very cute, but I am more prone to tangling and losing more hair with them, especially when I keep them in for extended periods of time. I would like to ideally keep a protective style in for 3-5 weeks. I can't do that with twists. My buns will be the transitional style between sets of mini braids.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 24, 2012)

isawstars said:
			
		

> Do any of you have people calling your twists dreads?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



All the time. Lol

Or they say 'you locing up?!' 

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 24, 2012)

My hair has been in a pineapple since Wednesday night. I did braids for a braidout on Tuesday night. Wednesday I put my hair in a bun. That night i pineappled. Then everyday redo the bun. Just spritz with a little water. Super easy.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 24, 2012)

Put in twists today.  They are medium size & took less than 2 hrs to do.  Not doing the rope method cut down on my time.  I won't be mad if they only last a week since I got them in so quickly, but hoping for 2.


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 25, 2012)

BraunSugar really got me contemplating installing a set of mini braids in my hair next weekend hmm....


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 25, 2012)

Wore a bun for a day and then back in braids until wash day. IDK what I'll do then. Probably just rock my Celies until I go home for the holidays.


----------



## gennatay (Nov 25, 2012)

I will be washing and DC tonight and stretching hair with twists.  I will take the twists out tomorrow and wear a low bun with a faux bang. I found some  really string 5 inch banana clips at the dollor store. The smaller clips make my buns look more full.


----------



## Perfexion (Nov 25, 2012)

Do any bunners here have problems with receding or breaking hairlines? I just noticed since I started bunning more frequently that my hairline is looking a little sparse these days. I went back and did a search on edges but most people have hairline damage due to lacefront weaves and braids and the advice seems to be to take a break from those styles and wear a bun. That doesn't help me much. I have started applying JBCO on my edges daily but in the meantime I don't know how to wear my hair. I have to pull my hair kinda tight because my hair is short. It will look frizzy and piecey if I don't smooth it back. I have yet to do a successful braid out or twist out so I can't switch up the style. I don't know what to do while my edges grow back.


----------



## MsDee14 (Nov 25, 2012)

Happy Sunday! I've been wearing my hair loose for the last couple of weeks and my go to style is the high bun. I'm going back in twists today. I miss the low maintenance aspect of them.  
I've been slacking on posting in this challenge/thread! Sorry ladies.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 25, 2012)

I've learned twists give me too much tangles at takedown and ssk's. I'll just do buns. Mini braids on me would be a NO. I have fine hair. So I looked bald. 

I really liked loose twists. I think I may try that again.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 25, 2012)

Creatividual said:


> BraunSugar really got me contemplating installing a set of mini braids in my hair next weekend hmm....



Do it! Do it!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 25, 2012)

Perfexion said:


> Do any bunners here have problems with receding or breaking hairlines? I just noticed since I started bunning more frequently that my hairline is looking a little sparse these days. I went back and did a search on edges but most people have hairline damage due to lacefront weaves and braids and the advice seems to be to take a break from those styles and wear a bun. That doesn't help me much. I have started applying JBCO on my edges daily but in the meantime I don't know how to wear my hair. I have to pull my hair kinda tight because my hair is short. It will look frizzy and piecey if I don't smooth it back. I have yet to do a successful braid out or twist out so I can't switch up the style. I don't know what to do while my edges grow back.
> 
> View attachment 179015



Perfexion How often do you move your bun around? You can always try doing a puff and hiding the ends or using multiple buns. To ease the stress of my hairline, I twist/flat twist the front or put a thin scarf as a headband.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2012)

Perfexion said:


> Do any bunners here have problems with receding or breaking hairlines? I just noticed since I started bunning more frequently that my hairline is looking a little sparse these days. I went back and did a search on edges but most people have hairline damage due to lacefront weaves and braids and the advice seems to be to take a break from those styles and wear a bun. That doesn't help me much. I have started applying JBCO on my edges daily but in the meantime I don't know how to wear my hair. I have to pull my hair kinda tight because my hair is short. It will look frizzy and piecey if I don't smooth it back. I have yet to do a successful braid out or twist out so I can't switch up the style. I don't know what to do while my edges grow back.



Perfexion that is why I flat twisted the front...not too tight. If that doesn't help, stop the buns till your hair gets longer.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 25, 2012)

Perfexion said:


> Do any bunners here have problems with receding or breaking hairlines? I just noticed since I started bunning more frequently that my hairline is looking a little sparse these days. I went back and did a search on edges but most people have hairline damage due to lacefront weaves and braids and the advice seems to be to take a break from those styles and wear a bun. That doesn't help me much. I have started applying JBCO on my edges daily but in the meantime I don't know how to wear my hair. *I have to pull my hair kinda tight because my hair is short.* It will look frizzy and piecey if I don't smooth it back. *I have yet to do a successful braid out or twist out so I can't switch up the style.* I don't know what to do while my edges grow back.



Perfexion I'm babying my hairline due to medications and manipulation. I rotate between my sulfur mix and castor oil massaged into my hairline 3-4x a week. Slowly but surely, I am seeing more fullness.

Have you tried using a banana clip, or making double buns, so you won't have to pull your hair back so tightly? You can also create a bang in the front with a twist or braid or the -out of the style. It doesn't have to be perfect, but that loose hair can release the tension and allow you to disguise sparse strands.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 25, 2012)

Ummm ladies...I may have spoke to soon.  I may go back to mini-twists afterall.  I don't know how to work my loose hair w/o heat.  How do you work thick natural hair w/high shrinkage.  I mean, how are you stretching your hair out to be able to style????  That's why the blow dry was my friend, but if I can figure out how to do a heatless blowout I will be even more blessed than I can say.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 25, 2012)

twisting my hair now.  decided to try mini-twists again.  if i have no hair after i take these down, you'll know why. hahaha


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2012)

Played around with the front of my hair putting in twists in one section and mini twists in another. That hair is long enough to do them on, but they are way too short for them to look good on me. Maybe I will be able to do twists with another 2" of hair. 

This is wash day for me. Currently DCing. Will put in coils in a little while.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 25, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Ummm ladies...I may have spoke to soon.  I may go back to mini-twists afterall.  I don't know how to work my loose hair w/o heat.  How do you work thick natural hair w/high shrinkage.  I mean, how are you stretching your hair out to be able to style????  That's why the blow dry was my friend, but if I can figure out how to do a heatless blowout I will be even more blessed than I can say.




virtuenow you sound like me. I use longhairdontcare's method. It helps some.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p-ByToseec&list=FLsdBWkhc8rNaU_YnPkdnlsg&index=8

How she puts in the 2 buns:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-FLa4036XE&list=PLF584E3D80E97BA6E&index=8&feature=plpp_video

I did it the other day. I'm a 4b and my hair shrinks up to my ears. I t worked ok. It dried overnight and was a little bit damp by the am. Just a little. But was stretched so that was good. I made sure to completely dry my hair off with a towel. I didn't do it soaking wet.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 25, 2012)

Think I'm gonna turn these 8 braids into smaller Celies for the rest of the week and then MAYBE wash my hair next Sunday. Since my hair is stretched out quite a bit, I think the Celies will have a weeee bit of hang time. Lord knows with this shrinkage I need all the stretching I can get


----------



## jprayze (Nov 25, 2012)

Just checking no buns for about 4 or 5 days or so.  My family being with me since Wed really distracted me from my hair routine.  Now I'm trying to get back in the swing of things!


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 25, 2012)

ugh...finally done!  that took about 5 hours to do (with a very short break - about 10 minutes) sheesh.  

im going to try wrapping my twists...we'll see how that works out.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Nov 25, 2012)

Since we are getting close to the 1 month stretch, Im trying to find some different flat twist hairstyles...


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Nov 25, 2012)

Putting in my small braids tonight.  I'm not making them mini this time because they are only going to be in for 4 weeks.  My annual flat ironing will be done during the Christmas holidays, so I will need to take them out before then.  Here are pictures of the bun I wore on the day after Thanksgiving, and the chunky twisted banana clip bun that I wore 2 days before Thanksgiving.  I will post pictures of my new braid set tomorrow.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 25, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> ugh...finally done!  that took about 5 hours to do (with a very short break - about 10 minutes) sheesh.
> 
> im going to try wrapping my twists...we'll see how that works out.



You are going to wrap them around your head like loose hair? Does that stretch them?


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 25, 2012)

Washed my braids today. They loosened very little on the ends. Everything else is still tight and together! I oiled my scalp with my castor oil/grapeseed oil mix infused with cayenne pepper. I forgot I had it, so I am going to use it up.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 25, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> You are going to wrap them around your head like loose hair? Does that stretch them?




hopefully that's what it'll do for em.  

i got it from naptural85

dunno if it'll work so well on me, but im trying it anyway.


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 25, 2012)

still here ladies! Going through some not so great personal stuff, but still protective styling lol.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 25, 2012)

Leslie_C


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 25, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> Washed my braids today. They loosened very little on the ends. Everything else is still tight and together! I oiled my scalp with my castor oil/grapeseed oil mix infused with cayenne pepper. I forgot I had it, so I am going to use it up.





youwillrise said:


> hopefully that's what it'll do for em.
> 
> i got it from naptural85
> 
> dunno if it'll work so well on me, but im trying it anyway.



I cross wrap mine since I can't do a regular wrap and it stretched them nicely for me.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 25, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Ummm ladies...I may have spoke to soon.  I may go back to mini-twists afterall.  I don't know how to work my loose hair w/o heat.  How do you work thick natural hair w/high shrinkage.  I mean, how are you stretching your hair out to be able to style????  That's why the blow dry was my friend, but if I can figure out how to do a heatless blowout I will be even more blessed than I can say.



virtuenow Have you tried drying in 8-10 braids, releasing, and then braiding them again? You should get lots of stretch with that as long as you are not heavy handed with a water based moisturizer. I used to use this method early in my journey so I could twist.

youwillrise BraunSugar I also used to do that to keep my twists stretched early in my journey. I would use 4 of the long bobby pins and tie it down at night; worked like a charm and gave my hair some body.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 25, 2012)

Leslie_C Do I need to stop by?  I'm sorry to hear that you've been having unhappy personal time.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2012)

Put in another set of coils tonight. This thread is keeping me committed. Because every week I try to talk myself into just doing twists for a twist out. 

Going to try to hang in there through December.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 26, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @virtuenow Have you tried drying in 8-10 braids, releasing, and then braiding them again? You should get lots of stretch with that as long as you are not heavy handed with a water based moisturizer. I used to use this method early in my journey so I could twist.
> 
> @youwillrise @BraunSugar I also used to do that to keep my twists stretched early in my journey. I would use 4 of the long bobby pins and tie it down at night; worked like a charm and gave my hair some body.



pookaloo83 thanks for the links, can't wait to view and try.  NappyNelle, that sounds like a nice idea-- I think I will try. What technique do you use now?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 26, 2012)

I used to do the same thing. Braid, then rebraid. I just started this week using LHDC's way. But the braid then rebraid thing works too. Been doing it for years. But I got lazy and started using the blowdryer some days.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 26, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> NappyNelle, that sounds like a nice idea-- I think I will try. What technique do you use now?



virtuenow Now I feel like my hair is long enough to braid once, then twist, without my twists looking weird. If I want to have a very full braid out, I'll braid, then rebraid once dry. I don't have a blowdryer, so I had to make do until I got an overhead dryer.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 26, 2012)

the twist wrapping worked to stretch my hair.  i think i'll keep it.

i do need some of those long pins, though, because i used like 800 small pins lol.  

but i will be doing this.  im hoping it works just as well on days i wash my twists, too.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2012)

My style for the week. I actually took the bun down today to moisturize and seal, then put it in large twists pinned up.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 26, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> the twist wrapping worked to stretch my hair. i think i'll keep it.
> 
> i do need some of those long pins, though, because i used like 800 small pins lol.
> 
> but i will be doing this. im hoping it works just as well on days i wash my twists, too.


 
youwillrise - If you can find them, get the curved pins.  They secure better and just feel more comfy


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 26, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> youwillrise - If you can find them, get the curved pins.  They secure better and just feel more comfy





i actually have some of the smaller curved pins and like those better than the regular ones.  i also find that they dont rip my hair out as much as the regular pins do.  they kind of slide out more easily without getting caught all the time.


----------



## rsmith (Nov 26, 2012)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Holiday.  

I am back in twist.  They are big and sloppy so I just pinned the back up.  I washed and conditioned and applied castor oil and Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1spray .  I used a little of the olive oil gel to twirl the ends


[URL=http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_1165.jpg][IMG]http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/th_IMG_1165.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 26, 2012)

Gonna braid up the hair this evening. I would leave them in the fat braids they're in, but these things are annoying to sleep with


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 26, 2012)

Re-twisted my hair last night.  Spritzed it with water, added some of my newly received Hairitage Hydrations pomades and butters then set the twists on cold wave rollers.  Oh my gosh, the curls came out so tight!!  I couldn't get them to loosen up AT ALL.  I ended up putting on *two* headbands and clipping the back up in an ouchless hair clip.  Here's the result - - 

(at the end of the day the curls still have not loosened up any....)  
Guess my curls are good to go for tomorrow....  

Oh and pretend you don't see the gray hair, 'cause I'm still doing that....


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 26, 2012)

i might attempt to leave these twists in for at least 4 weeks.  im not sure, but with how long they took me, im not even trying to even THINK about taking them out anytime soon.  might have to kick my butt back into disciplined gear.  

they look really good, though...i keep looking at them in the mirror.   i prefer the look of mini twists on me vs. any other size, they just take too long to put in/take out, so i dont do them that often.  

i might cut my washes of them down to once a week if i want to keep them in longer, though...and start using my stocking cap again during washes.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2012)

rsmith said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Holiday.
> 
> I am back in twist.  They are big and sloppy so I just pinned the back up.  I washed and conditioned and applied castor oil and Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1spray .  I used a little of the olive oil gel to twirl the ends
> 
> ...



rsmith, I'm feeling those. I like the curls.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 26, 2012)

rsmith ^^^ ITA :wow:

There is just so much pretty hair in this thread.  You all keep me going.  Thank you.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17344077&postcount=1308

jesusislove1526.  That's a cool Black Friday hairstyle.  I'm liking the bun and twist combination.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17350487&postcount=1322

Froreal3  You're giving us 'fierce' with your new avi.  You're going to have to change what's under it.  Your flat twist look GOOD. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17350973&postcount=1327

Tibbar.   You have a signature style.  Believe me, if my hair were thicker, I'd copy it.  BTW I play that game to


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 26, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> still here ladies! Going through some not so great personal stuff, but still protective styling lol.



Hi Leslie_C.  We are here to support you.  Sometimes it seems like the storm will never end.  I will pray for you my friend.


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 26, 2012)

MeowMix - Thanks for all your support and encouragement, as always!


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm loving all of these pictures. I wish I could find my camera so I can contribute. 



youwillrise said:


> i actually have some of the smaller curved pins and like those better than the regular ones.  i also find that they dont rip my hair out as much as the regular pins do.  they kind of slide out more easily without getting caught all the time.



youwillrise Where did you find the curved pins? I don't think I've ever seen them.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 27, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm loving all of these pictures. I wish I could find my camera so I can contribute.
> 
> 
> youwillrise Where did you find the curved pins? I don't think I've ever seen them.



NappyNelle,

i got them from walgreens.  i actually got them on accident.  i wasnt even looking for them, nor did i know they existed.  was just pulling some bobby pins off the wall and when i got home, i realized they were different.  i ended up getting 1 pack of regular and 2 of the curved ones without even knowing it. haha.  i mean, theyre bobby pins...i didnt think to examine them or anything.


----------



## rsmith (Nov 27, 2012)

Froreal3[USER][/USER]  Thank you so much for the compliment.
MeowMix[USER][/USER] Thank you.  I am glad to be apart of this challenge were we can encourage and support one another. 

Everyone be blessed.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Nov 27, 2012)

MeowMix: Thanks so much for your kind words.

Here are pictures of my new set of braids.  They will be in until around December 23rd.


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 27, 2012)

jesusislove1526 said:
			
		

> MeowMix: Thanks so much for your kind words.
> 
> Here are pictures of my new set of braids.  They will be in until around December 23rd.



Lookin good!


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey ladies. I'm still on my two flat twists kick. Today I pinned the bangs into a pomp of sorta and flat twisted both sides. I really like this, I was feelin myself today. Lol!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Nov 28, 2012)

Checking in...I am wearing a donut bun today. Thinking about going natural again but wearing my hair straight. We will see.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 28, 2012)

Okay ladies, I have gone back into mini twists (believe it or not).  I washed my hair loosely-- which was a big mistake.  I then did a three part stretching session.  Over the course of 2days I stretched in bantu knots, then medium twits, then big twists.  Each session left me with a very sore scalp, from detangling and pulling to get a good stretch. I hope and pray this isn't a major setback.  Will my hair break off b/c I was too rough with it??  I decided it was not worth it and I am not ready to wear my hair-- so back into twists it went.  I did learn that I will probably have to be a heat natural-- at least blowdryign once a week or every other week.  All the manipulation just to get my 90% shrinkage hair into a bun will surely leave me bald .  Any tips or suggestions would be great


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 28, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> Okay ladies, I have gone back into mini twists (believe it or not).  I washed my hair loosely-- which was a big mistake.  I then did a three part stretching session.  Over the course of 2days I stretched in bantu knots, then medium twits, then big twists.  Each session left me with a very sore scalp, from detangling and pulling to get a good stretch. I hope and pray this isn't a major setback.  Will my hair break off b/c I was too rough with it??  I decided it was not worth it and I am not ready to wear my hair-- so back into twists it went.  I did learn that I will probably have to be a heat natural-- at least blowdryign once a week or every other week.  All the manipulation just to get my 90% shrinkage hair into a bun will surely leave me bald .  Any tips or suggestions would be great



I think a big problem may have been washing loose first? If you detangle in the first step, and keep your hair in braids throughout the wash process then you shouldn't have to keep detangling more than on wash day. 

Were the bantus, and twists tight? If not I think the main problem was detangling so often, that's a lot of stress on the strands and scalp. Also large twists make my hair tangled as well.

 I don't wear buns often yet because I still feel its a lot of stress and manipulation on my strands to get them in a bun but I still think you have a shot at loose styling! Twists and Bantus leave my hair tangled on the take down but have you tried braiding your washed damp hair with leave-in/oil and rebraiding again with a tiny bit more product and oil once dry? Braids give more stretch, less tangles, and since doing this technique, along with castor oil rinses my hair comes out smooth and manageable for the first time in 3 yrs.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2012)

I am doing better with my coils this week. They aren't driving me crazy. They look crazy though because they start to stick straight up in the air after a few days. But I worked out this week and they are still hanging in there. So just two more days of work and I have made it  It's alright if they look crazy on Saturday. 

I will wear a scarf tonight to see if I can get them to lay down.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 28, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> I think a big problem may have been washing loose first? If you detangle in the first step, and keep your hair in braids throughout the wash process then you shouldn't have to keep detangling more than on wash day.
> 
> Were the bantus, and twists tight? If not I think the main problem was detangling so often, that's a lot of stress on the strands and scalp. Also large twists make my hair tangled as well.
> 
> I don't wear buns often yet because I still feel its a lot of stress and manipulation on my strands to get them in a bun but I still think you have a shot at loose styling! Twists and Bantus leave my hair tangled on the take down but have you tried braiding your washed damp hair with leave-in/oil and rebraiding again with a tiny bit more product and oil once dry? Braids give more stretch, less tangles, and since doing this technique, along with castor oil rinses my hair comes out smooth and manageable for the first time in 3 yrs.



Thank you for this.  I am taking notes and preparing for my next trial and error session.  When you say detangle in the first step, do you mean before washing?  Do you detangle on wet/cond soaked hair?  Do you use fingers or a comb?  Thanks again, this information is awesome.


----------



## Victoria44 (Nov 28, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> Thank you for this.  I am taking notes and preparing for my next trial and error session.  When you say detangle in the first step, do you mean before washing?  Do you detangle on wet/cond soaked hair?  Do you use fingers or a comb?  Thanks again, this information is awesome.



Yea, I put my dry unwashed hair in like 8- 10 twists, and take down each one, one at a time. I spray the section with water and soak in conditioner, then comb through (usually I split the section in half or thirds b/c it's too thick to get through gently). Once that section is detangled I braid it, with a little room at the top so I can shampoo my scalp.  I use braids b/c twists unravel or get tangled because the hair moves around more in twists. But once the detangling process is done, every next step I do, I do it in those same braids, and it reduces the tangles and manipulation a lot. However, the last step, deep conditioning, I do it in twists b/c I unravel each one under the water for the final rinse, and braids would be tedious. After that I braid those same damp sections with my leave-in and oil. Once dry they are shrunken, so I split them and rebraid the next day so they're more stretched both b/c the braids are smaller and dry braids aren't going to shrink like wet ones.  And you're welcome! You gave me the best advice ever to start doing castor oil rinses and weekly protein DCs, it's turned my hair around completely. I hope I can help you a bit as well


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 28, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:
			
		

> I cross wrap mine since I can't do a regular wrap and it stretched them nicely for me.



youwillrise and Fhrizzball, can you go into greater detail on how you wrap your twists? My DD is in mini twists, but I generally plait them to keep them straight and stretched. I appreciate any pointers.....


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 29, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> youwillrise and Fhrizzball, can you go into greater detail on how you wrap your twists? My DD is in mini twists, but I generally plait them to keep them straight and stretched. I appreciate any pointers.....





what i did was, i wrapped my twists kinda like you do with relaxed hair, around my head and pinned where i needed to.  

my hair was almost completely dry when i wrapped it.

ive only done it once so far.  i will save the wrappimg for the night after i wash my hair (so, once a week).  ive been keeping my hair up in the style i intend on wearing in the morning to bed at night.  my hair's remained stretched since the first wrap.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 29, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> @youwillrise and @Fhrizzball, can you go into greater detail on how you wrap your twists? My DD is in mini twists, but I generally plait them to keep them straight and stretched. I appreciate any pointers.....



I split mine down the middle or where I want my part and wrap in the opposite direction as if I was crosswrapping straight hair. I use the roller bobbypins as they're longer and I can use less. I tie it down with a scarf and I'm good to go in the morning.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 29, 2012)

So after about 3 weeks I took out my minitwists. I wanted them to last 4 but I watched too many youtube hair videos for that to be feasible 

I'm really liking the twistout I get from it though as styling of it reminds me of locs in a way. I'll probably wear this for a week or two and go on from there. Anyways here are comparison pictures of the two. I swear my hair looks better in person!


----------



## IMFOCSD (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi ladies....I have been cowashing & bunning(wearing a baggy tonight) for the past few days...loving it so far, I think buns work better for me on freshly relaxed/texlxed hair.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 29, 2012)

I was trying to go water free when it came to my hair in between washes bc recently it was encouraging my hair to coil back up and tangle like a mug. I tell ya the longer your hair gets, it changes n does 180's on you! Things that worked before sometimes stop working or have to be tweaked all of the sudden so i thought focusing on keeping it oiled in between washes would alleviate this but that theory I had in my head didn't work. So now I LIGHTLY mist my hair with my hair mist mix and seal with a cream every other night and my hair is happy as a clam, super soft, pliable and smooth. I was just wetting my hair too much so water is my friend just have to use it sparingly in between washes. Back on track! Phew! Thought my hair was gonna tangle into a huge knot. Hahaha


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 29, 2012)

Victoria44 said:


> Yea, I put my dry unwashed hair in like 8- 10 twists, and take down each one, one at a time. I spray the section with water and soak in conditioner, then comb through (usually I split the section in half or thirds b/c it's too thick to get through gently). Once that section is detangled I braid it, with a little room at the top so I can shampoo my scalp.  I use braids b/c twists unravel or get tangled because the hair moves around more in twists. But once the detangling process is done, every next step I do, I do it in those same braids, and it reduces the tangles and manipulation a lot. However, the last step, deep conditioning, I do it in twists b/c I unravel each one under the water for the final rinse, and braids would be tedious. After that I braid those same damp sections with my leave-in and oil. Once dry they are shrunken, so I split them and rebraid the next day so they're more stretched both b/c the braids are smaller and dry braids aren't going to shrink like wet ones.  And you're welcome! You gave me the best advice ever to start doing castor oil rinses and weekly protein DCs, it's turned my hair around completely. I hope I can help you a bit as well



I'm glad I can help you!  I try to spread the "wealth"  especially since I've found solutions in certain areas.  This is probably my last problem area(s) (detangling-- heatless stretching/styling)-- its great to get good advice like this .


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 29, 2012)

My braid out rests a little above APL now. Thanks to this challenge, I'm having lots of retention!


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 29, 2012)

Ladies, I don't know if I've achieved any length because I've been doin mini trims as of late to rid my ends of fairy knots. Lol The huge influx of fairy knots was a result of me slacking all summer, when it came to my hair care n then i had colored some of my hair purple which involved bleaching it first for the color to show. while i may not gain the optimal amt of length during this challenge my ends are doin better and my hair is thickening some n retaining more moisture as expected. I'm getting back on track and should still be able to reach waist length by this time next year. im done playing with color and dyed my hair black and am taking better care of my hair again. 

Today's do is an old faithful style of mine. I French braid the back and tuck it into itself then pin the bang area into funky pomp or roll styles. This style varies every time I do it. I love it.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 29, 2012)

this weekend is going to be my first wash with these mini twists and im nervous lol.  i sooo dont want my hair to be messed up after!  i want to still look good and not be unraveled or tangled.  i plan on using a stocking cap as well as braiding sections of twists.  hopefully it works out!  

if anyone has any tips, throw em out there!  i have washed in twists many times, but i still havent perfected the whole keeping them in tact thing.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 29, 2012)

Still bunning! I dc'd before washing today, and my hair likes it! I think I'll stick to this.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 29, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Still bunning! I dc'd before washing today, and my hair likes it! I think I'll stick to this.



I am with you on this.  I DC'd first this past weekend, used a cleansing conditioner to wash, then used a rinse out conditioner for a few.  My hair felt nice & moisturized & no dipping & diving in out the shower!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 29, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> this weekend is going to be my first wash with these mini twists and im nervous lol.  i sooo dont want my hair to be messed up after!  i want to still look good and not be unraveled or tangled.  i plan on using a stocking cap as well as braiding sections of twists.  hopefully it works out!
> 
> if anyone has any tips, throw em out there!  i have washed in twists many times, but i still havent perfected the whole keeping them in tact thing.



I can only cowash with mine for shampoo, no matter how diluted, tangles them up. The stocking is a good idea. For me I just put it in braids and apply it that way without taking the braids down. I wrap my hair after it dries a bit with my leave ins. I know for me, making sure it dries stretched helped prevent problems.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 30, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> I can only cowash with mine for shampoo, no matter how diluted, tangles them up. The stocking is a good idea. For me I just put it in braids and apply it that way without taking the braids down. I wrap my hair after it dries a bit with my leave ins. I know for me, making sure it dries stretched helped prevent problems.





yeah, i was intending on doing a dc & condition wash after.  i always feel like no matter how hard i try, i get unraveling.  i plan on doing the whole process in the braided sections.  hopefully the stocking cap will help prevent any messing up once i start rinsing. 

i will wrap after drying most of the way.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 30, 2012)

I bunned today...it's been a while but I'm back.


----------



## ogmistress (Nov 30, 2012)

Update (but not too detailed)

Thanksgiving- had my hair in a twist out
Friday- was up in a twist-out puff
Friday night- DC, washed, blow-dried and flatiron. Wrapped it and went to bed.
Saturday afternoon-* pics 1 and 2*
Sunday- had it in a ponytail (i think)
Monday- when i was traveling home had it in a bun. when i got home took some more pics.
Monday night- *pics 3,4 and 5*


Planning on washing it this weekend.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm going to try my Bee Mine products today. First I'll shampoo, then DC with the Luscious, then use the leave in. I want to see how this stuff compares to my beloved Elasta QP Mango Butter. 

As far as styling, I've been doing buns for about three weeks now. I think I'll throw in some twists for the next couple weeks. I actually want to purchase some beenies to wear at work so I can put my hair in Celies underneath. At the gym, I'll just cover w/a scarf.


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm doin a henna gloss today n then I might be putting my hair into mini twists for a few weeks because this whole month is goin to be a whirlwind


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Dec 1, 2012)

Today is the day for pre poo-ing, shampoo, DCing, blow-drying, and find a new flat-twist style for the next two weeks. Or I might try the Cinnabun style, not sure yet.


----------



## LilMissRed (Dec 1, 2012)

took my twists out last night.. about to wash then do my 2 week henna for the day then dc and retwist


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Dec 1, 2012)

So Goodmorning ladies! I'm gna try and take down my braids tonight and I'll probably let my hair breathe this week...then back to braids until the end of the year when I straighten...

I'm like so nervous, cuz I have no idea how my hair looks right now... :-0


----------



## ogmistress (Dec 2, 2012)

update part 1

Put EVOO and JBCO on my scalp and hair and a little bit of coconut oil on my hair also. I massage my scalp than placed a plastic bag, a shower cap and naruto sleep cap on my head and let it sit for 3-4 hrs and then I sat under a dryer for 30 mins. 

Separated my hair in 4 and washed it with Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat Invigorating Shampoo (I bought it at Surplus Outlet for $1.49)

Waited til my hair was damp and applied my DC that was mixed with coconut oil. Place the plastic bag, a shower cap and naruto sleep cap on my head and going to leave it overnight. 







 (the sleeping cap) I figure it would hold heat and i don't have to hear the plastic while i sleep.


----------



## ogmistress (Dec 2, 2012)

update part 2

Around 2 p.m. I washed out the DC and applied Tea Tree Triple Treat Invigorating Conditioner (got it at the same price as the shampoo) let it sit in my hair as I showered and then rinsed it out while finger de-tangling. 

When my hair was damp i applied a mixture of Shea butter (that was already mixed with oil), HE HH conditioner and coconut oil and braided my hair in 8 sections.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm still in it to win it. I see everyone is doing well.  I just released my bantu knots and braided those sections for further stretch. I aim to continue wearing my hair loose in various updos until I figure out my work/break schedule.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 2, 2012)

ending week 1 with these mini twists, moving into week 2.  my first wash was very successful and the wrapping was succesful again...seemed to get even more stretch than the first time, actually...probably because it was wrapped longer.  

decided to braid the front section of my twists and pin them back and put the back into a mid-bun.  might leave it like this all week instead of taking it down to redo/change every night like i did this past week.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 2, 2012)

Still bunning. I think i may be pulling my edges too tight. Gonna experiment with something different tomorrow.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 3, 2012)

Tomorrow I'm going to wash my braids. They are holding up well & more "plump" than before. I can see and feel new growth which makes me happy.


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 3, 2012)

No time to mini twist or braid this weekend. Plan to rock high buns all week.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2012)

Put in a new set of finger coils tonight. I decided to make them bigger this time. Not sure why I made them so small last time erplexed. I did some extra steps this time. I usually just spritz with water and put on a gel. Tonight I sprizted with water, applied a leave in, put on a gel/cream and then combed it through. I think that made it take a bit longer. 

It took me 3 hrs last week  Was able to do it in 2 this week even with the extra steps. 

I am going to try to hang with coils through the 1st quarter of 2013. Hopefully by April I can switch over to twists.


----------



## -PYT (Dec 3, 2012)

Twisted out yesterday and today I've been pre-pooing with Vatika oil.  Did not end up washing.  Probably will attempt to tomorrow...If not, I will be bunning it.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Dec 3, 2012)

I still rocking my bun. I wore a pony this weekend. So now back to my bun. I cut myself a bang so I won't get tired of the same old plain but bun. This pic was taken Friday.


----------



## BGT (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys! I ordered this on Amazon and was able to make some cute buns

ETA: I don't know why the pictures I send from my phone are on their side.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2012)

^^Thanks for sharing that BGT. I always wondered how those worked. Are they easy to use? How long is your hair?


----------



## BGT (Dec 3, 2012)

faithVA said:


> ^^Thanks for sharing that BGT. I always wondered how those worked. Are they easy to use? How long is your hair?



I'm APL. A few years ago, I had a plastic one that didn't work for me, so I took a chance on these foam ones. I think because they're foam, my hair clings to it as opposed to slipping out. I put my hair in a ponytail, put it through the center of the tool and pull it down to the last inch of hair (any further and the hair will fall out and you have to start again), and roll up! Once I reach the base of my pony, I spread the hair to the end of the foam tool, bend it into a circle shape, try to cover the ends, and that's it! It's pretty simple.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to wash my braids. They are holding up well & more "plump" than before. I can see and feel new growth which makes me happy.



your hair reminds me of mine in mini braids. even the color!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2012)

i plan on washing, giving myself a protein treatment, and dc'ing.  i am going to air dry and bun.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 3, 2012)

I canNOT wait till I get back to the routine of doing my own hair. I miss my twists and twistouts. Sighhhhh


----------



## g.lo (Dec 3, 2012)

hey girls, I am back and i have been bunning all the time.
it was hard not to post, I have to admit that i have peeped few times.
Christmas came early for me I won a voucher of £250 ( just unde $400) worth of hair and beauty products from black and brown, they sell all naturals hair and skincare: original moxie, gleau oil, giovanni, mixed chic, Burt bees....
now i ned to catch up with the rest of the forum!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 3, 2012)

g.lo said:


> hey girls, I am back and i have been bunning all the time.
> it was hard not to post, I have to admit that i have peeped few times.
> Christmas came early for me I won a voucher of £250 ( just unde $400) worth of hair and beauty products from black and brown, they sell all naturals hair and skincare: original moxie, gleau oil, giovanni, mixed chic, Burt bees....
> now i ned to catch up with the rest of the forum!



g.lo Congrats and welcome back! Would love to see your haul then.




So this weekend I detangled my minitwist twist out. Never again will I attempt a multiple day twist out from minitwists though. My scalp was a bit sore after. I did a chunky twistout and I have it in a banana clip high bun today. My hair wouldn't lie down and I didn't feel like gunking it up with gel so I opted for a scarf. My hair is getting a lot shinier lately and it feels longer too so this challenge is doing something though with twists I tend to do more low manipulation more than protective styles. I need a new banana clip though as this is a cheap one from the BSS that has fake gems that can snag. I tried Goody ones from Walmart but they wouldn't close on me even if I try to ponytail beforehand. Where is everyone getting their banana clips from?


----------



## MeowMix (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey everyone.  

I've been a little MIA.  I'm just here enjoying the wonderful pictures and conversation.  I'm still in those braids and through some mini braids in the back.  It's a little scalpy but hey 

Ladies we are in our last month.  Time flies


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 3, 2012)

Are we doing this challenge in 2013 too?


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Dec 3, 2012)

I would be down for this challenge again in 2013. This will help me stay focused cause I have to check in on it.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 3, 2012)

Having a bad hair day, ya'll .  Actually I'm haviing a bad hair month.  My hair doesn't even feel like hair (hard) and it looks stupid--- like spide webby.  I did a protein (pure) treatment last night followed by moisture dc (AO Hsr).  I guess I will be doing a moisture DC tonight and, once again ladies, taking my twists down in less than a week!  I will then blowdry.  Unavoidable.  Unless you all have any tips?  My sister thinks I have a protein overload-- but my hair loves protein, so I do it weekly.  Any thoughts?


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 3, 2012)

when i take these twists out, my hair better be at least 3 inches longer. 


hahaha.  okay, that's not going to happen...but i can dream.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 3, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Having a bad hair day, ya'll .  Actually I'm haviing a bad hair month.  My hair doesn't even feel like hair (hard) and it looks stupid--- like spide webby.  I did a protein (pure) treatment last night followed by moisture dc (AO Hsr).  I guess I will be doing a moisture DC tonight and, once again ladies, taking my twists down in less than a week!  I will then blowdry.  Unavoidable.  Unless you all have any tips?  My sister thinks I have a protein overload-- but my hair loves protein, so I do it weekly.  Any thoughts?



virtuenow Keep doing the moisture DCs and see how your hair feels after each one. If it starts getting back to normal, you probably do have protein overload.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have my hair in the same big twists that I used to airdry my hair on Saturday. No pics because they don't look spectacular. The Bee Mine Luscious is holding the moisture in my hair very well.

Next week I will try the Darcy's stuff.


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 3, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Having a bad hair day, ya'll .  Actually I'm haviing a bad hair month.  My hair doesn't even feel like hair (hard) and it looks stupid--- like spide webby.  I did a protein (pure) treatment last night followed by moisture dc (AO Hsr).  I guess I will be doing a moisture DC tonight and, once again ladies, taking my twists down in less than a week!  I will then blowdry.  Unavoidable.  Unless you all have any tips?  My sister thinks I have a protein overload-- but my hair loves protein, so I do it weekly.  Any thoughts?



virtuenow Maybe a milder protein? You may be getting more protein than you think you are, so it could be an overload. 

For stretching, does banding not work for your hair or do you just prefer to blowdry?


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 3, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> Are we doing this challenge in 2013 too?


 


Growingmyhairlong said:


> I would be down for this challenge again in 2013. This will help me stay focused cause I have to check in on it.


 
I hope so  that's why I've been lurking. Shopping for a stylist now bc I ain't got the patience or skills to twist my own hair. I want to go on a twist regimen for 2013. I need my hair to grow so I can bun . Let me say that a different way. My hair has grown tremendously. I just need it long enough to bun where I'm not pulling my edges out . The only stretched style I like are twistous so this challenge is perfect for me.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll participate in a 2013 challenge. I love the ease of this challenge, and I'm finally retaining again after my hair hiatus in 2008. I'm gunning for WHIP, so you ladies keep me accountable.



virtuenow said:


> Having a bad hair day, ya'll .  Actually I'm haviing a bad hair month.  My hair doesn't even feel like hair (hard) and it looks stupid--- like spide webby.  I did a protein (pure) treatment last night followed by moisture dc (AO Hsr).  I guess I will be doing a moisture DC tonight and, once again ladies, taking my twists down in less than a week!  I will then blowdry.  Unavoidable.  Unless you all have any tips?  My sister thinks I have a protein overload-- but my hair loves protein, so I do it weekly.  Any thoughts?



 Hm... when was the last time you clarified?


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 3, 2012)

Bunning it.


----------



## Victoria44 (Dec 3, 2012)

Washing out this straight hair tonight, and I'll probably wear a beret all week.  I hope i see no straight pieces.

I wore a sock bun or fan bun for the last 2 weeks


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2012)

The bigger coils took less time to do but I don't like the way they look. The smaller ones take 3 hours  but they look better. I think I will just have to force myself to do the 3 hrs so I can enjoy my hair all week.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 3, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I'll participate in a 2013 challenge. I love the ease of this challenge, and I'm finally retaining again after my hair hiatus in 2008. I'm gunning for WHIP, so you ladies keep me accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm... when was the last time you clarified?



About three weeks ago when I experienced the same problem and you guys recommended clarifying poo.  Thanks for hug of support


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 4, 2012)

Yesterday was a much needed wash day. After wearing braids and buns for 3 weeks, I felt like my scalp was just UGH! Back in a fresh set of Celies for the next few weeks. Will take them down and do a REALLY good protein treatment and DC before heading back to the states for the holidays. Might get a Dominican blow out while I'm there so I wanna be prepared. Scared out of my mind about it.


----------



## rsmith (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey everyone!! I took out my twist and pinned them up in an updo.  I plan to wash on Sat and retwist.  

[URL=http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_1175.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Dec 4, 2012)

So I finally pulled my braids out....I swear my shrinkage is retarded! Lolzyz...it shrinks the most in the back..


----------



## g.lo (Dec 4, 2012)

yes, let have 2013 challengw! i am doing a personal one year bunning challenge and this thread helps a lot!!!


----------



## jprayze (Dec 4, 2012)

Yesterday's bun...had a hard time getting a good shot!


----------



## jprayze (Dec 4, 2012)

[USER=252932]NikkiQ[/USER] said:
			
		

> Yesterday was a much needed wash day. After wearing braids and buns for 3 weeks, I felt like my scalp was just UGH! Back in a fresh set of Celies for the next few weeks. Will take them down and do a REALLY good protein treatment and DC before heading back to the states for the holidays. Might get a Dominican blow out while I'm there so I wanna be prepared. Scared out of my mind about it.



I would love to see your Dominican blowout!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 4, 2012)

I will be sure to post pics after it's done jprayze  Not sure if it would be new thread worthy, but I'll post it somewhere.


----------



## MeowMix (Dec 4, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> I would be down for this challenge again in 2013. This will help me stay focused cause I have to check in on it.


 


Shay72 said:


> I hope so  that's why I've been lurking. Shopping for a stylist now bc I ain't got the patience or skills to twist my own hair. I want to go on a twist regimen for 2013. I need my hair to grow so I can bun . Let me say that a different way. My hair has grown tremendously. I just need it long enough to bun where I'm not pulling my edges out . The only stretched style I like are twistous so this challenge is perfect for me.


 


NappyNelle said:


> I'll participate in a 2013 challenge. I love the ease of this challenge, and I'm finally retaining again after my hair hiatus in 2008. I'm gunning for WHIP, so you ladies keep me accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm... when was the last time you clarified?


 


g.lo said:


> yes, let have 2013 challengw! i am doing a personal one year bunning challenge and this thread helps a lot!!!


 

Hi Everyone.  It looks like a lot of people are excited about the 5th Twist/Braid/Bun Challenge.  . 

_ If anyone would be interested in a host role, please let me know.  Also, be on the lookout for an announcement real soon._


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 4, 2012)

oh, i'll be in it to win it in the next challenge.  will be continuing to do protectives hardcore all 2013.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey ladies...just checkin in. Hair bunned with scurl (love this stuff!)








Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 5, 2012)

This is a picture of one of my buns with the current braids in.  So far so good...


----------



## Victoria44 (Dec 5, 2012)

Here are a few shots of different buns I wore the last two weeks.  I wish I had another angle of the sock bun, but i deleted it by accident


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm not in this challenge, but I've been lurking.  I'm interested in joining the 2013 challenge.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey ladies!  Checking in.  Last week I wore pinned up twists.  Took them down Sunday and bunning for this week.  I'll most likely go back into twists.  May attempt semi-mini twists and try to leave them in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## rsmith (Dec 5, 2012)

Victoria44[USER][/USER], I am loving your buns.  Especially the last one.  Do you have to fix them everyday or do you tie them up at night?  

MeowMix[USER][/USER], I would love to participate in a 2013challenge.  





I pinned the front of my hair up


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 5, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I've been a little MIA.  I'm just here enjoying the wonderful pictures and conversation.  I'm still in those braids and through some mini braids in the back.  It's a little scalpy but hey
> 
> Ladies we are in our last month.  Time flies



MeowMix...
Missed you!!  Good to see you back!!


----------



## Lute (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm in week 2 of mini twists.  I would love to do mini braids. But I'm afraid it will look scalpy. I think mini twists are okay. But I think because ends coil up much it cause them to break off. *shrugs*


----------



## -PYT (Dec 5, 2012)

Victoria44 that last bun is EVERYTHING! 

After reading the thread about knockoff curlformers, I bought some off of eBay. This site would do damage to a bank account I tell ya lol. Plan to use them today and get some pretty curls/good stretch and probably bun.


----------



## isawstars (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey ladies... I think I'm gonna drop off this challenge early.  

I've been wearing twists since June and now I'm bored with my hair and want a new style... I think I'm gonna blow dry my hair nowadays. I will post comparison photos of my progress this weekend.

Thanks for everything!!!  If this challenge is still going on in the spring, i'm sure i'll join again!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 5, 2012)

I think I'd be down for this challenge next year too  I plan on bunning my way to BSL.


----------



## MeowMix (Dec 5, 2012)

NikkiQ.    Where are those blow out snaps?

Hey isawstars.  You have been going strong for a while now.  Have fun with you hair.  See you in the Spring.

 Tibbar.  Good to see you too.  I'm just loving your enthusiasm

rsmith.  Got you in.  Liking the updo.

Victoria44 :wow:

Hey jprayze.  You are always so good with posting pictures


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 5, 2012)

Haven't had it done yet MeowMix. Waiting until I go back to the states again in 2 weeks. Couldn't get through to the salon to make an appointment today,but I'll try again tomorrow. If they can't squeeze me in, gonna just have someone flat iron it for me. Hopefully it lasts


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 5, 2012)

day 10 with these twists.   ive been trying to come up with different styles...but since i suck at styling...nothing really works the way i want it to. haha.  boooo


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 5, 2012)

My braid-out got weave checked twice today; I took them as compliments.


----------



## Victoria44 (Dec 6, 2012)

rsmith said:


> Victoria44[USER][/USER], I am loving your buns.  Especially the last one.  Do you have to fix them everyday or do you tie them up at night?



Thanks! I usually took them down nightly, but I didn't have to. I did that because I didn't like how my bonnet was a tent on top of my head with the high buns and it wouldn't stay on my head lol. So yea, I re-did them everyday, but they weren't anything special so it took less than 30 seconds. The sock bun I would've preferred to tie down and wear the next day without redoing since it takes a little more time, but I couldn't lay my head properly so it came down nightly as well.



Thank youuu -PYT and MeowMix!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Dec 6, 2012)

My bun yesterday


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2012)

I took out my coils early so my hair would look decent for the xmas party. I guess this is a coil out. It looks better and fuller. I really didn't like that last set of coils. So my hair will be out an extra few days this week. But I will be coiling it back up on Sunday.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Victoria44 That last bun is giving me life!

Yes soooo I'm going to pick up my BF purchases at the courier office today. This only makes me want to take out these twist extensions even MORE. I wanna use my new stuff!!

I am very much down for this challenge next yr. I bought curlformers too, and if they give me a good stretch, I may start bunning as well.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 6, 2012)

I would like to continue on to next year also.  I may be spending next year in mini braids, with the exception of a blowout for my curlyversary in May and my annual flat iron during Thanksgiving or Christmas.


----------



## -PYT (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes honey, @bajandoc86 these knockoff curlformers stretched my hair for the gods!  No heat, or anything! My only complaint is my hair feels so soft like I'll only get two or three days out of this set.  Next time may use some setting lotion/foam. oh! and Victoria44 I tried the castor oil rinse along with my DC and my hair was sooooo soft even after drying! I love you ladies and all of the great advice.


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 6, 2012)

Count me in for 2013....I had a moment the other day and a dusting turned into a mini chop...luckily I can still get my hair in a bun though. I almost big chopped but came my senses.

Thanks for the well wishes during a difficult time. My husband and I are splitting up and this being the holidays sure doesnt make it any easier  But I am strong and will be ok. Just trying to focus on holding it together for our son since he looks to me to feel secure.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 6, 2012)

-PYT  Chile that set is looking lovely! I can't wait to try mine. :yup: What products did you use for?


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 6, 2012)

-PYT said:


> Yes honey, @bajandoc86 these knockoff curlformers stretched my hair for the gods!  No heat, or anything! My only complaint is my hair feels so soft like I'll only get two or three days out of this set.  Next time may use some setting lotion/foam. oh! and Victoria44 I tried the castor oil rinse along with my DC and my hair was sooooo soft even after drying! I love you ladies and all of the great advice.



This is sooo pretty! Now I want some of these to try out thanks for sharing


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 6, 2012)

tomorrow's wash day.  actually gonna use shampoo tomorrow, so i'll have to attack it a bit differently than last time.  aka...i have to  be really careful, so i dont mess my twists up. lol

time is going so fast.  today is day 11...so im about to hit the 2 week mark with these.  i thought it was going to  be tough to get back into the groove of keeping a protective in longer, but it's been okay.


----------



## -PYT (Dec 6, 2012)

bajandoc86 I was concerned about keeping my hair moisturized so I used castor oil on damp hair with a lil ecostyler gel on top. Feels like I used zero gel.  Next time I'd want them to really set and be just a bit more crunchy.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Dec 6, 2012)

My bun today..












I love ez combs but they are too expensive, I found a store that sale something like those for $1 each...I'm happy about that lol.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 6, 2012)

-PYT Did the Ebay set come with the wand? Was it easy to figure out how to put the curlers in? How many did you have to use? I've had these on my wish list for so long! Your results are gorgeous and I want pretty hair, too!

IMFOCSD Your bun has gotten so thick, too. I still don't have any EZCombs, but I did find some cheaper knock offs on Ebay. Where did you find them for $1?!


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 6, 2012)

Fluffy Puffy Braid Out Fro (Today) + Defined Braid Out (Monday)


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 6, 2012)

-PYT said:


> Yes honey, @bajandoc86 these knockoff curlformers stretched my hair for the gods!  No heat, or anything! My only complaint is my hair feels so soft like I'll only get two or three days out of this set.  Next time may use some setting lotion/foam. oh! and Victoria44 I tried the castor oil rinse along with my DC and my hair was sooooo soft even after drying! I love you ladies and all of the great advice.



Can you explain the castor oil rinse and dc thing? Thanks. -PYT

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## -PYT (Dec 6, 2012)

@NappyNelle They sure did. I bought 48 which came as 4 baggies of 12 pink and yellow "extra long and wide" rollers. Each baggie came with it's own wand. I'm still thinking of checking out Sally's because the actual Curlformer wand might be made with better quality (i.e. seamless) I used each and every one of those 48 too! It took me some getting used to with pulling the hair through.  It seemed like my bigger sections gave me the most trouble.  

@pookaloo83 I did it like adding some almond oil (or any oil of your choice) to some castor oil like a 3:1 ratio (3 being the castor) in a bottle. Shook it up and added to sections of hair after I washed then put my DC right over. Left it on for like 2 or 3 hours and rinsed out with warm water.

P.S. If any of you ladies are interested in the knockoffs just check out Happycurls on ebay!


----------



## IMFOCSD (Dec 7, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> -PYT Did the Ebay set come with the wand? Was it easy to figure out how to put the curlers in? How many did you have to use? I've had these on my wish list for so long! Your results are gorgeous and I want pretty hair, too!
> 
> IMFOCSD Your bun has gotten so thick, too. I still don't have any EZCombs, but I did find some cheaper knock offs on Ebay. Where did you find them for $1?!



Thank u NappyNelleI got them from a store inside of a mall here in Cleveland...can't remember the name of it, they just opened.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 7, 2012)

Still bunning!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> Count me in for 2013....I had a moment the other day and a dusting turned into a mini chop...luckily I can still get my hair in a bun though. I almost big chopped but came my senses.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes during a difficult time. My husband and I are splitting up and this being the holidays sure doesnt make it any easier  But I am strong and will be ok. Just trying to focus on holding it together for our son since he looks to me to feel secure.


 
 My thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2012)

Very pretty -PYT


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 7, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Fluffy Puffy Braid Out Fro (Today) + Defined Braid Out (Monday)



NappyNelle -- SOOOOO cute !  Your hair has gotten so long!


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 7, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> Count me in for 2013....I had a moment the other day and a dusting turned into a mini chop...luckily I can still get my hair in a bun though. I almost big chopped but came my senses.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes during a difficult time. My husband and I are splitting up and this being the holidays sure doesnt make it any easier  But I am strong and will be ok. Just trying to focus on holding it together for our son since he looks to me to feel secure.



Leslie_C -- hang in there sweetie, things will get better.  Be strong for your son, but take care of yourself too -- make sure you lean on your support network...


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 7, 2012)

Leslie_C How did I miss that?   and prayers for you.


----------



## rsmith (Dec 7, 2012)

NappyNelle[USER][/USER]
Thats a beautiful braidout; very full and loving the length.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 7, 2012)

Got a consult scheduled with a stylist. I hope to have my first set of twists in by the first week of January. I will just ask her to take my pics . I also have some back up stylists in mind if this one doesn't work out.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 7, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> Count me in for 2013....I had a moment the other day and a dusting turned into a mini chop...luckily I can still get my hair in a bun though. I almost big chopped but came my senses.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes during a difficult time. My husband and I are splitting up and this being the holidays sure doesnt make it any easier  But I am strong and will be ok. Just trying to focus on holding it together for our son since he looks to me to feel secure.



I don't kno how I missed this either.


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 7, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> Count me in for 2013....I had a moment the other day and a dusting turned into a mini chop...luckily I can still get my hair in a bun though. I almost big chopped but came my senses.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes during a difficult time. My husband and I are splitting up and this being the holidays sure doesnt make it any easier  But I am strong and will be ok. Just trying to focus on holding it together for our son since he looks to me to feel secure.



Leslie_C I'm sorry you are going through a trying time right now. You definitely have the right attitude about it. As long as you are there, I know your son feels safe and secure.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hugs for Leslie!


----------



## MeowMix (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Leslie_C.  I'm sure you're going through a roller coaster of emotions right now.  Believe this, I'm praying for you.  You will make it through.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 7, 2012)

Prayers sent up for Leslie C.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 7, 2012)

best to you Leslie_C

sending lots of love!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 7, 2012)

Leslie_C I've got you and your family in my prayers:hug:


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 7, 2012)

So sorry Leslie_C Hang in there.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks so much you guys. Your kindness makes me want to cry... so sorry for dampening the mood in this thread and having a mini pity party! I know you guys are like um this is not the relationship forum lol but this thread and the transitioning thread are kind of my home around here  I know I will make it through this. Every time I go through some kind of crisis in life I tend to want to reinvent myself....so watch out bc in 2013 I'll be better than ever lol.  I'm working on me - mind, body, and spirit. Im stubborn and determined by nature so when something tries to take me down I am bound and determined to get back up and come back stronger. Thanks again for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 8, 2012)

No need to apologise Leslie_C. We are all rooting for you!


----------



## KimPossibli (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys. soIhad a little bit of of a bump in the road.. I spent all of last week with my hair out. I am almost definitely using my pass around Xmas so Imay fail the challenge..

I has done wonders for my hair though. Doing this as a lifestyle with occassional breaks seems like the way forward for me


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 8, 2012)

Itgirl That is not a failure... this challenge is all about enjoying your hair in various styles while maintaining its health. I'm glad it has worked for you, because it sure has helped me. I am also doing this as a lifestyle as its convenient, stylish, and simple.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 8, 2012)

wash done, dc done, moisturizing done, baggy done...now under hooded dryer to dry my twists a bit and will wrap & pin them to stretch next.  

received my flexi8 pins...probably try one of em out for work on monday.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 8, 2012)

I two strand twisted my hair last night for about 2 hours. I put gray flexirods on the ends to give them some curl. It turned out alright. I plan on leaving these in for awhile. My twistouts stopped working for me over the last couple of days. 

See attachments for a couple of pics...


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 8, 2012)

Just checking in.... It's the usual with me.  Twists + headband + hairpins = hairstyle!


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 8, 2012)

Leslie_C, I'm praying for you and your family. God allows things to happen for a reason and it is my prayer that He wraps His loving arms around y'all, especially your son during this time of transition.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 8, 2012)

Put my braids in two big French braids then wrapped them in a halo type thingy.


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Dec 8, 2012)

I haven't posted on here in a couple of days...since I started spraying my moisturizer mix in my hair, it is SOOO soft...and my hair is waving up at the roots like it used to again. It is really great. My hair normally is super dry after a day with only my regular moisturizers, but with this I can go a few days without needing to re moisturize. I only use it now to comb through my hair, which still tangled retardedly..Lolzyz


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Dec 8, 2012)

Deep conditioning my hair with henna then back in a bun tomorrow. Maybe a french braid. We will see.....


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Kimeshajohnson said:


> I haven't posted on here in a couple of days...since I started spraying my moisturizer mix in my hair, it is SOOO soft...and my hair is waving up at the roots like it used to again. It is really great. My hair normally is super dry after a day with only my regular moisturizers, but with this I can go a few days without needing to re moisturize. I only use it now to comb through my hair, which still tangled retardedly..Lolzyz



What's in your spray? Kimeshajohnson


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 9, 2012)

Do most twist or braid on blow dried or stretched hair? I ain't gonna lie. I'm scared of heat. Once I decided to go natural I haven't used heat. That's been 3.5 years counting my 1 year of transition. I sit under the hair dryer maybe once a month for a protein treatment otherwise I just use my steamer.


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi ladies. I have a confession to make earlier last week, mon thru wed, I wore a wig for a couple days. Week was so hectic that hair was my last priority but I'm back on track. Just been rocking my French braid in the back with my bang area pinned up different ways. 

I did my henna gloss last weekend. My hair feels awesome so I will be doing them at least once a month. I've finally got my moisturizing combo down so since my mini chop a couple week ago, we're Rollin n ready to retain, retain, RETAIN!


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 9, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> Do most twist or braid on blow dried or stretched hair? I ain't gonna lie. I'm scared of heat. Once I decided to go natural I haven't used heat. That's been 3.5 years counting my 1 year of transition. I sit under the hair dryer maybe once a month for a protein treatment otherwise I just use my steamer.



When I'm doing mini twists I def prefer to do them on blow dried hair. It shows more of my length and In the long run, when it comes to my hair, it results in little to no tangling when it's time to take them down. Less tangling means more length I continue to retain. Everybody's hair is diff though. I know some who prefer to twist on wet or damp hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 9, 2012)

Creatividual said:


> When I'm doing mini twists I def prefer to do them on blow dried hair. It shows more of my length and In the long run, *when it comes to my hair, it results in little to no tangling when it's time to take them down.* Less tangling means more length I continue to retain. Everybody's hair is diff though. I know some who prefer to twist on wet or damp hair.


 
Good to know.I am going to a stylist so I do feel better about them possibly blowdrying my hair instead of me. I just don't want any heat damage. Length is what I want because I'm planning to do buns & up do's with my twists.


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 9, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> Do most twist or braid on blow dried or stretched hair? I ain't gonna lie. I'm scared of heat. Once I decided to go natural I haven't used heat. That's been 3.5 years counting my 1 year of transition. I sit under the hair dryer maybe once a month for a protein treatment otherwise I just use my steamer.



I usually twist on dried or damp, stretched hair. I also wash and condition my hair in braided or twisted sections so when I am twisting I am taking one large braid or twist out at a time and sectioning it and re-twisting it smaller.  This is much easier for me to deal with.

Every now and then I twist on wet hair, but it is still sectioned.  I never blow dry my hair.  I'm very leery about using heat too.  I've only used it (very rarely) for deep conditioning treatments either with hooded dryer or heat cap.


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 9, 2012)

After an almost three week break with a nice flat iron and much needed trim, I am back to bunning. I hope we can add another challenge for 2013. I need to do a nonstop 6 month bunning challenge.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 9, 2012)

Tibbar
I'm really scared. I think I will ask the stylist to do it on stretched hair the first time. She's gonna love how particular I am. I've already said only natural products and she says no problem she always offers that to her clients. I'm particular but I'm loyal and an excellent tipper if you treat me right. Ask my nail lady .

The back up shop that I have in mind doesn't even do blowouts and they only use natural products so either way I think I'm good.


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 9, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> @Tibbar
> I'm really scared. I think I will ask the stylist to do it on stretched hair the first time. She's gonna love how particular I am. I've already said only natural products and she says no problem she always offers that to her clients. I'm particular but I'm loyal and an excellent tipper if you treat me right. Ask my nail lady .
> 
> The back up shop that I have in mind doesn't even do blowouts and they only use natural products so either way I think I'm good.



Shay72:  Good luck, I hope everything goes well.  Make sure you come back and post pics for us!


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 9, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> Good to know.I am going to a stylist so I do feel better about them possibly blowdrying my hair instead of me. I just don't want any heat damage. Length is what I want because I'm planning to do buns & up do's with my twists.



I'd say if you're that nervous to just show up w clean hair that you stretched by letting it air dry in braids. But if more of your length is what you want to see a lot of, they will more than likely suggest blowing it out first before twisting. 

Good luck and please share pics when they're done!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 9, 2012)

I will share pics .


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Dec 9, 2012)

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> What's in your spray? Kimeshajohnson



It has glycerin, rosewater, rosemary oil and some regular water...


----------



## g.lo (Dec 9, 2012)

I cowashed my hair with some ayurvedics tea, then applied my leave in while in the shower, did 10 twist and tomorrow will take the twist out and bun.
I am loving coconut oil on dry hair for pre-poo, I have been using it for about 2 weeks now on my highly porous hair and my hair feel so smooth and heavier!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 9, 2012)

here's my hair.  

mini twists with a flat twist going into a side bun-type tying w/ flexi8 clip.  i should have gotten a smaller flexi8, but it's okay.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 9, 2012)

Failed twist put pulled into a banana clip, I didn't get to let it dry had to run errands. It'll be pinned up tomorrow for work. 





Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 9, 2012)

Twistout this weekend for a break from buns.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 9, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> Do most twist or braid on blow dried or stretched hair? I ain't gonna lie. I'm scared of heat. Once I decided to go natural I haven't used heat. That's been 3.5 years counting my 1 year of transition. I sit under the hair dryer maybe once a month for a protein treatment otherwise I just use my steamer.



I twist on braid-stretched hair. Usually I allow it air dry; other times I'll sit under the hooded dryer to speed up the process.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Dec 9, 2012)

French braid won. I will be rocking this all week. Hopefully I will only need to rebraid it once. 



Tomorrow I will show pics with my bang.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> French braid won. I will be rocking this all week. Hopefully I will only need to rebraid it once.
> 
> View attachment 180989
> 
> Tomorrow I will show pics with my bang.



Love this.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Back in my twists. I'm going to give my edges a break from the buns. Will keep them in this style for the week. I'm hoping to keep them in for the next two weeks. The last week of the month, I will probably put my hair in extension braids. I'm tired of messing with it.

*don't worry...I fixed the crooked hair bling*


----------



## Lute (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm right now taking my twists out. My scalp itch sooo bad and some parts of flaking. 
I don't put anything in my scalp really.

However... I don't think mini-twists are working out for me. My ends coil around each other I have to pull them apart. And I think that its reeking havoc on my head.

I was planning to do a detangling..trimming session around christmas break.. but I need to clean my scalp before I go to work on tuesday..

I need to find a braided style..that will hold out until the 23rd :|


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 10, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I twist on braid-stretched hair. Usually I allow it air dry; other times I'll sit under the hooded dryer to speed up the process.


 
This is exactly what I was thinking of having her do, either braid or twist my hair and sit me under the hooded dryer which I'm fine with .


----------



## -PYT (Dec 10, 2012)

I used wayyyy too much castor oil when I did my curlformer set  my hair was dripping!  hot mess.  I bunned today and will bun tomorrow, then wash tuesday and probably do another curlformer to stretch and bun, rinse repeat.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 10, 2012)

-PYT I took down my twist extensions today, and I twisted my hair up to wear a twistout tomorrow and tuesday. I'll be off from work on Wed, so I'll use the curlformers then. I'm so excited to try them out!


----------



## rsmith (Dec 10, 2012)

I blow dried my twist out for church yesterday.  I will put it in a bun on tomorrow.  I used black jamican castor oil for the blowout.

[URL=http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_1191.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## rsmith (Dec 10, 2012)

Froreal3[USER][/USER]

I am loving your twist.  Very Pretty and creative.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 10, 2012)

rsmith that twistout is so full and beautiful!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 10, 2012)

rsmith Thanks sis...and your twist out is fiyah!


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 10, 2012)

I did a permrod set on my braids. I'm not going to waste time on that again anytime soon. I looked like an 80 year old church lady by the head. The curls were sooooooo tight! That always happens. Ugh!

I'm on week 3 of the braids. I'll remove them in a couple weeks or so, then do a WnG for a few days before doing some medium sized twists for a few weeks.


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 10, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> I did a permrod set on my braids. I'm not going to waste time on that again anytime soon. I looked like an 80 year old church lady by the head. The curls were sooooooo tight! That always happens. Ugh!
> 
> I'm on week 3 of the braids. I'll remove them in a couple weeks or so, then do a WnG for a few days before doing some medium sized twists for a few weeks.



Maybe try large flexi rods instead


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 10, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> I did a permrod set on my braids. I'm not going to waste time on that again anytime soon. I looked like an 80 year old church lady by the head. The curls were sooooooo tight! That always happens. Ugh!
> 
> I'm on week 3 of the braids. I'll remove them in a couple weeks or so, then do a WnG for a few days before doing some medium sized twists for a few weeks.



Can we see please?!

Today, I wore a Top Knot Banana Clip Bun. I didn't bother to use a gel or anything, but I thought my kinky, poofy bun looked nice.


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 10, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Can we see please?!
> 
> Today, I wore a Top Knot Banana Clip Bun. I didn't bother to use a gel or anything, but I thought my kinky, poofy bun looked nice.



Girl, I snatched that mess back into a bun.  I had to go out and was too embarrassed to be seen like that.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 10, 2012)

Kimeshajohnson



			
				Kimeshajohnson said:
			
		

> I haven't posted on here in a couple of days...since I started spraying my moisturizer mix in my hair, it is SOOO soft...and my hair is waving up at the roots like it used to again. It is really great. My hair normally is super dry after a day with only my regular moisturizers, but with this I can go a few days without needing to re moisturize. I only use it now to comb through my hair, which still tangled retardedly..Lolzyz



What's in your spray mix?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## MeowMix (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

You're not going to believe this.  The lovely BraunSugar has agreed to host the 1st Qtr 2013 challenge.  :trampolin  

Thank you BraunSugar


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank You BraunSugar and MeowMix.  Way to collaborate.


----------



## g.lo (Dec 11, 2012)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhh!! thanks to you BraunSugar  and MeowMix! 
off to cowash my hair and wet bun!


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks BraunSugar ! I'll join again


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey ladies! I'm still here with my braid extensions.  Lurking and enjoying the posts....I miss my hair and will be taking these braids out right after the holidays.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 11, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


>



bajandoc86 girl you were mad thirst to take out those twists, huh? Lmao

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 11, 2012)

I loosened the ends of my braids, and here are pictures of the bun that I did after they were cowashed.


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 11, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


>



bajandoc86 Your hair looks longer than it was the last time you did a twistout.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 11, 2012)

I just untwisted my hair after having them in for a few days. I didn't like how the ends of my twists started looking thinner.


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Dec 11, 2012)

TheEspressoHair said:
			
		

> Kimeshajohnson
> 
> What's in your spray mix?



Water, glycerin, rosewater and rosemary EO...


----------



## jprayze (Dec 12, 2012)

I have not been as consistent with Bunning this quarter, but hopefully I will still see some good retention.  Going to try to do donut buns for the rest of the week.


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 12, 2012)

I took my twists out to wash and deep condition but was too lazy to re-twist -- so celies at night and buns during the day...

I have fallen in love with some of the products from my Hairitage Hydrations (Etsy) Black Friday haul... So far I've used the castor infusion, silk n' aloe cream, avocado cloud, and sweet butter pomade.  When I undid my twists, my hair was so soft and moisturized!  (pic below)   I still have quite a few products to try but everything I've used so far, I've really liked.

I'm bunning this week and using all BeeMine products.  Will probably co-wash once then wash, deep condition and go back in twists.  It's about to get crazy with the holidays so I don't want to have to mess with my hair too much.  Twists are sooooooo much easier...

Oh and I'm down for the 2013 twist challenge!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 12, 2012)

Put in loose twists. I have fine hair so it makes my hair look fuller. Will try to keep in for 2 weeks. Then maybe redo. I'm still in my pajamas. Lol

Showing both sides. Off to check and see about this Haritage Hydrations.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## rsmith (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Ladies I am back to old faithful










bajandoc86[USER][/USER]  I love that twistout. It does look longer.

Tibbar[USER][/USER]  beautiful head of hair 

BraunSugar[USER][/USER]  thanks for agreeing to host.  I will definitely be back on board.


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 12, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Put in loose twists. I have fine hair so it makes my hair look fuller. Will try to keep in for 2 weeks. Then maybe redo. I'm still in my pajamas. Lol
> 
> Showing both sides. Off to check and see about this Haritage Hydrations.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



I have fine hair strands too. my hair is medium density. How did you do this? Your twists look great! If my twists looked full like this I'd def do them more. Show me your ways sansei lol


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 12, 2012)

Creatividual said:


> I have fine hair strands too. my hair is medium density. How did you do this? Your twists look great! If my twists looked full like this I'd def do them more. Show me your ways sansei lol



I just twist tight at the root like twice then twist loosely. Not tightly. YouTube it. It's just regular twisting but not tight. Here's my hair twisted more tight and spacey.  No bueno. Creatividual

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 12, 2012)

pookaloo83 that is my hair when I twist tight! And i never like my hair in twists bc of that. Ok I'm goin I YouTube how to do it. That sounds easy enough. Thank you!


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 12, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Put in loose twists. I have fine hair so it makes my hair look fuller. Will try to keep in for 2 weeks. Then maybe redo. I'm still in my pajamas. Lol
> 
> Showing both sides. *Off to check and see about this Haritage Hydrations.
> *
> Sent From My Pheauxne



pookaloo83 - There's a 36% discount at Hairitage Hydrations today using code 121212   
I placed another order for a few more things I want to try from her product line....  Not that I'm a PJ or anything....  

http://www.etsy.com/shop/HairitageHydration?ref=top_trail


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 12, 2012)

day 17 in these mini twists.  

they're starting to look a bit beat up, but not enough for me to take them out.  i'll hold onto em for a bit longer.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 12, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> pookaloo83 - There's a 36% discount at Hairitage Hydrations today using code 121212
> I placed another order for a few more things I want to try from her product line....  Not that I'm a PJ or anything....
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/HairitageHydration?ref=top_trail



Thank you! Checking now!

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 12, 2012)

Damn! I might order that sprout or horsetail butter.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## jprayze (Dec 12, 2012)

Tibbar said:
			
		

> pookaloo83 - There's a 36% discount at Hairitage Hydrations today using code 121212
> I placed another order for a few more things I want to try from her product line....  Not that I'm a PJ or anything....
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/HairitageHydration?ref=top_trail



I missed the BF sale, so thanks for sharing!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2012)

My coils look really good for 3 days. And my regimen and hair have been improving so I don't have to moisturize as often. But as soon as I do moisturize, my coils start to turn into fuzzy balls. And then these long stray hairs start to come out.  

Is there a sigh emoticon? I'm sure there is 

Just a little mini vent.


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 13, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Damn! I might order that sprout or horsetail butter.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne


 pookaloo83 - I ordered the Sprout with my first order, but I haven't used it yet.  When I ordered yesterday I got the horsetail butter and the Alaya oil.  Let me know if you ordered anything...  The election day sale she had was 44% off so I _*hauled*_....

I got --
Sprout 
Castor Oil and Shea Butter Hair Growth Treatment
Rich Amazon Butter 
Mango Tango Cloud
Avocado Cloud
Sweet Butter Pomade 
Blackberry Sage Hair Moisturizer 
Whipped Shea Butter- Golden Whip 
Coconut Mango Hair Moisturizer 
Silk n' Aloe Cream
haven't tried everything, but I did like what I've tried so far...


----------



## -PYT (Dec 13, 2012)

Missed the HH sale yesterday unfortunately, but I got some stuff today anyway.

2oz Peach Aloe Pomade
2oz Sprout
2oz Whipped Shea Butter

Not too heavy handed with stuff which means they should last, so they're worth a try  

Airdrying a bit now and then installing my curlformer set! bajandoc86 did you try yet??


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 13, 2012)

Checking in - I put in mini braids Saturday. I am hoping to keep these in until the end of the month. I plan to cowash this weekend, so I am hoping they hold up well.

One day I will catch an HH sale.  That stuff sounds so


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 13, 2012)

-PYT said:


> Missed the HH sale yesterday unfortunately, but I got some stuff today anyway.
> 
> 2oz Peach Aloe Pomade
> 2oz Sprout
> ...



-PYT she posted the curlformers in her head on instagram. So I'm waiting!!!!


----------



## isawstars (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh ladies! I'm freaking out!

As some of you know, last week I dropped out of this challenge early.  I've been wearing twists for 6 months straight and have been dying for a "new look." 

I finally blow dried my hair today and I can't believe how long and big my hair is.  I could barely do a puff in April and now I have a luscious bun!

I definitely plan to return to twists again!  I just want to encourage everyone by starting the reveal pictures early.

I will be back with pictures!  All this detangling and blow drying has made me hungry!  I'll be back in an hour!


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 13, 2012)

^ I came in here hoping someone was doing an early reveal. I can't wait!


----------



## isawstars (Dec 13, 2012)

The last time I blow dried my hair was the beginning of my twists journey.  So this is where i started in May 2012.





My first legitimate Puff (September 2012)




____________

Blow dried hair today, December 13th, 2012



























If you want more before photos they're in my fotki.  Thanks for creating this challenge!  I will be back next year for sure!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2012)

Fabulous isawstars. And you are also now APL


----------



## -PYT (Dec 13, 2012)

pookaloo83 girl I'm sitting under the dryer in mine now. Must have made smaller sections this time cuz I ran out of curlformers! Gonna order some more. Got the hang of installing them now at least. These thangs heavy!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 13, 2012)

-PYT was right. Them curls was SOOOFFFTTT! I'm going to have to work out the right combo of products to get a firm hold..







I then did an updo





More pics in the everyday thread...


----------



## MeowMix (Dec 13, 2012)

^^bajandoc86.  I've got to run over to the everyday thread.  Your hair is luscious.  Thinking about curlformers.

isawstars.  OMG What? Your hair went from SL to APL that fast??  I'm so glad you came back for the reveal.  CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 13, 2012)

crap...speaking of reveals...i dont have any before pics...not that it matters much, it was only recently i got back into taking care of my hair...so there wont be much difference.


----------



## -PYT (Dec 13, 2012)

latest curlformer set:  Will most likely wear the curls tomorrow then bun/updo  






This time I actually wanted a softer hold so that it'd be easier to finger-manipulate my hair into a bun later on.  Only used a water-based creamy leave-in and some aloe vera gel.  If stretching hair with curlformers is wrong, I don't wanna be right!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 14, 2012)

My loose twists in a donut bun. Will wear for a week. But may take down to wrap the donut in a satin sock because its that wire mesh material like a plastic Brillo pad.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 16, 2012)

Twisted up my stretched hair. Went to a party last night - so I pinned them up and left a few out as a bang.


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Dec 16, 2012)

So I'm going to attempt to wash my hair while keeping my cornrows in...I've heard about doing it in a stocking/wig cap...anybody have any other tips?


----------



## g.lo (Dec 16, 2012)

hmm, i have a bad case of hairnorexia! need help!


----------



## g.lo (Dec 16, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> My loose twists in a donut bun. Will wear for a week. But may take down to wrap the donut in a satin sock because its that wire mesh material like a plastic Brillo pad.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



beautiful!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm wearing a WNG but I need to put in my coils. Don't feel like doing my hair  I need some extra length so I can bun.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Love everyone's curlformers and twist styles. I'm still in twists...will keep em in till next wash day. Then I will probably bun for the last week of December and do a final length check then.


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 16, 2012)

Ladies, are we getting ready for our big reveals in a couple weeks?


----------



## TruMe (Dec 16, 2012)

I am soooo ready.  Wore my hair in a WnG this weekend.  Tomorrow it is back into a bun for the week.


----------



## -PYT (Dec 16, 2012)

Bunned yesterday.  I noticed I didn't really feel cute with it.  Maybe because my hair wasn't perfectly slicked down.  I felt like it looked unkempt.  Either way, I think I should start bunning from the first day I take my hair out of the curlformers.  Within a day my hair begins to swell!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2012)

My coils are in. I made it happen. I will be thanking myself tomorrow.


----------



## rsmith (Dec 17, 2012)

high bun today:














pookaloo83[USER][/USER] I am loving the twist.  My hair is fine too.  I may try to do some loose twist.


----------



## TruMe (Dec 17, 2012)

rsmith - I like your bun.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 17, 2012)

Wet bun today...hopefully all week


----------



## rsmith (Dec 17, 2012)

TruMe[USER][/USER]

I think I am getting better at it  They are so convenient to wear.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm trying to take photos of my big twist updo, but it's hard to capture the details with my webcam.


----------



## -PYT (Dec 17, 2012)

Just popped in to say I got my Hairitage Hydration order.  Speedy shipping!  This stuff smells so good.  I love the scent of Sprout, especially.  NappyNelle did you notice any growth or difference in your scalp from using it?


----------



## MeowMix (Dec 17, 2012)

Kimeshajohnson said:


> So I'm going to attempt to wash my hair while keeping my cornrows in...I've heard about doing it in a stocking/wig cap...anybody have any other tips?



Kimeshajohnson.  That looks like a plan.  I was in cornrows but never thought to use a stocking cap....go figure.  I guess the only thing I'd add is less manipulation will keep them from fuzzing up.  Good luck.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 17, 2012)

-PYT said:


> Just popped in to say I got my Hairitage Hydration order.  Speedy shipping!  This stuff smells so good.  I love the scent of Sprout, especially.  NappyNelle did you notice any growth or difference in your scalp from using it?



-PYT Well... my mother stole the jar from me, so I didn't get to try it consistently. She says it is working for her and my stepfather, but she is also trying another oil recipe she found on Youtube (without consulting me ).


----------



## rsmith (Dec 18, 2012)

I like this bun better


----------



## g.lo (Dec 18, 2012)

I am doing a henna treatment, I haven't done one in a year!! I stopped out of lazynesserplexed!
This year my ends would just not act right, i started to experience, lots of knots, split ends, middle shaft splits ends.
I have highly porous hair, and i have been keeping up with my protein, I thought first it was the usage of brushes, combs, so I decided to remove that from my reggie, but still no improvement! I trimm regurlarly and in fact i have been dusting (sometimes more ) nearly every week, still no change! i don't use heat either, at one point I thought of shaving my head, i had enough!
in january 2011 i started my hair journey with a chin/neck length hair and by end of october 2011 I was APL.
today I had a light bulb moment, I think it is the henna, I stopped the henna and everything changed! So I am rekindling my love with monthly henna and hope that thing will change!. Just wanted to share and sorry for the long post!


----------



## LilMissRed (Dec 18, 2012)

Ive been kinda incognito, BUT still standing firm with this challenge ladies 

This past weekend I henna'd, dc'd and redid my twists.. this time I did the twists smaller and I could see the difference in length (atleast in the front/sides) -YAY! oh and since I havent tried coconut oil since I first started my natural journey a few yrs ago.. I bought some so Ive been massaging my twists nightly with that


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 18, 2012)

I made it an entire month with my braids!!! I'm going to remove them at the end of the week. I'm getting better at keeping these styles in for extended periods of time. Gonna do a WnG for the holidays and prep for my blowout and possible flat iron for my reveal.


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 18, 2012)

You all are making me wanna bust out the curlformers...hmm maybe I will for Christmas...it was gonna be either that or a twistout, but the curlformers would be a more predictable result.

Im in twists again on day 6 and they look fuzzy as heck...gonna rewtist around my hairline to neaten them up (I only wear them pinned up bc of thin relaxed ends). Through trial and error Im realizing the product I use to twist has a big influence on how they hold up. This time I just used a sheam mix...fuzzy after a few days...last time I mixed the shea mix with some curl cream for hold and it helped. 

My sister and her husband are coming in for the holidays and staying with me, it will be a surprise to our mom. Im excited about that and it will keep my spirits up.

I dont know about you guys, but Im SO ready for 2013 bc 2012 has been . Im ready for a clean slate!


----------



## Victoria44 (Dec 18, 2012)

I've had my hair in fat twists under a hat for like a week. It's been dry and itchy and  i'm finally done with finals so i can actually take care of it, yayy  I'm so excited to put minis in i'll probably start on the ride home from school tomorrow lol


----------



## MeowMix (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all for making this such a wonderful challenge.  I'm right with you @ Leslie_C.  My hope is that next year is good for you and everyone else.  Please forgive for going  but I'm going to have surgery and may not be on the board for a while.  

Happy reveals and again thank you so much.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 18, 2012)

MeowMix  All the best my dear, here's to a safe and successful surgery.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Dec 18, 2012)

I have been MIA but I am still bunning it!!!


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 18, 2012)

MeowMix wishing you a simple as possible surgery and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 18, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you all for making this such a wonderful challenge.  I'm right with you @ Leslie_C.  My hope is that next year is good for you and everyone else.  Please forgive for going  but I'm going to have surgery and may not be on the board for a while.
> 
> Happy reveals and again thank you so much.



MeowMix:  You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 18, 2012)

MeowMix wishing you a successful surgery and speedy recovery!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 19, 2012)

MeowMix -  best to you!  here's to a successful and safe surgery.    cant wait to have you back around.  makes sure you rest and give yourself time to heal & recover properly.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 19, 2012)

Good luck my love!!  MeowMix


----------



## TruMe (Dec 19, 2012)

MeowMix - Wishing you a smooth surgery with a quick recovery!


----------



## rsmith (Dec 19, 2012)

MeowMix[USER][/USER] Have a speedy recovery.  God Bless


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 20, 2012)

I had to change my consult with the stylist from today to yesterday. When I sent the e-mail requesting the change she responded in 10 minutes. I got lost getting there but now I know a better way so I feel confident about getting there in the future. My appointment to get my twists is set for Jan 11th at 4pm. I'm excited.

The shop was bright & very clean. Cozy, not small but cozy. She, Jocelyn, was very nice. She asked me to tell my hair story, asked about my reggie, and asked my goals.She looked at my hair and told me I actually have the same texture throughout and we talked about how tight my curl pattern is, 4a. She told me for natural products she mainly uses Aubrey Organics, Curls, and Oyin. I was excited to hear that I don't need a deep trim but of course I need a trim. She twists on damp/wet hair.


----------



## g.lo (Dec 20, 2012)

MeowMix, keep you i prayers and have a speedy recovery!


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 21, 2012)

Here are 2 vids of twisted updo tutorials from FusionOfCultures & CharyJay on YouTube. They did a collaborative effort on each other's channels. Both looks are really cute:

FusionOfCultures Video: http://youtu.be/qjKvx7NiB5U

CharyJay's video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtaLwbiIGk0&feature=share&list=UU_ntSr05CDWC6bLOoqgMGPQ


----------



## g.lo (Dec 21, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> Here are 2 vids of twisted updo tutorials from FusionOfCultures & CharyJay on YouTube. They did a collaborative effort on each other's channels. Both looks are really cute:
> 
> FusionOfCultures Video: http://youtu.be/qjKvx7NiB5U
> 
> CharyJay's video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtaLwbiIGk0&feature=share&list=UU_ntSr05CDWC6bLOoqgMGPQ



so talented, I love Laila!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 21, 2012)

This is how I will be wearing my hair until my flat ironing on Monday.

MeowMix: Praying for a speedy recovery.  God bless!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 21, 2012)

we're moving into the LAST week in these twists.  today is day 26 (haha oh diddy)...anyway, i'll probably start the removal process next friday and plan to be done on saturday.  will finger detangle & do a deep cleanse on saturday when im done taking the twists out plus... an overnight dc.  will begin new twists on sunday...depending on my mood, i'll either do it all on sunday or do some on sunday and some on monday.


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 21, 2012)

jesusislove1526 said:


> This is how I will be wearing my hair until my flat ironing on Monday.
> 
> @MeowMix: Praying for a speedy recovery.  God bless!



jesusislove1526 - looks good, did you do these twists yourself?


----------



## rsmith (Dec 21, 2012)

stilling bunning


----------



## MeowMix (Dec 21, 2012)

TruMe said:


> MeowMix - Wishing you a smooth surgery with a quick recovery!





rsmith said:


> MeowMix[USER][/USER] Have a speedy recovery.  God Bless





g.lo said:


> MeowMix, keep you i prayers and have a speedy recovery!





jesusislove1526 said:


> This is how I will be wearing my hair until my flat ironing on Monday.
> 
> MeowMix: Praying for a speedy recovery.  God bless!



TruMe, rsmith, g.lo & jesusislove1526.  Your words helped me so much.  Thank you so much for your prayers and thoughts.  I'm still here  .  God is good all the time.

Now, Back on to hair.  So glad I put my satin cap in my overnight bag.  Hospital cotton pillow cases are :burning:.  Oh and can y'all give me a pass for my reveal?  I'm not really able to lift my arms over my head

Wow, 2013 is almost here


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 21, 2012)

Tibbar said:


> jesusislove1526 - looks good, did you do these twists yourself?


Tibbar- Yes I did.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 21, 2012)

MeowMix sending you good vibes for a quick recovery!  (((HUGS)))


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 21, 2012)

Today's bun.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 21, 2012)

I saw this photo of bantu knots and thought I would drop them here:


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 21, 2012)

Been bunning mostly. Did some twists once last week, but mostly doing different buns.


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm gonna try doing loose twists on my hair this weekend. I need a small break from my hair for a bit


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 21, 2012)

i hate that my hair is uneven...it just grows that way.  i have cut it multiple times...back down to twa (the last time 2009)...and i just stopped because i realized it wasnt helping.  

it's frustrating when i want to do certain styles...it sucks.  

i'll probably have to be midback before i can do a decent, full looking bun.


----------



## -PYT (Dec 22, 2012)

Been rocking buns all this week.  My hair feels dry as the dickens.  I have to rock it at least one more day....or I'm thinking maybe sit and moisturize right now and bun then rock it through these 4 shifts I got ahead of me before a 6 day vacay :scratchch


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 22, 2012)

I washed, DC'd M&S'd, twisted and bunned. I will be rocking this until the first week of January.


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 22, 2012)

Taking down my braids!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 22, 2012)

Wore a fluffy twistout to church today...I realised that if I want a twistout (super defined one) I either have to twist on wet hair...OR wear twists for at least 3 days. These twists were overnight and done on dry hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 22, 2012)

Dang... I can't find it. Where can I order the knock-off curlformers and how many sets would I have to buy? -PYT bajandoc86

ETA: I found the vendor most of the members use, but how many of the long and wide do I need? I have medium-low density, mbl hurr.


----------



## LilMissRed (Dec 23, 2012)

last nite took my twists down because after only a week they started looking a  uggghhh.. today I have errands so i'm going to try pookaloo83's (thanks for the link Pook) bun method and see how that works out.. later I'll co wash/dc/moisturize then see how I'm feeling after that to decide on what to do next-if anything


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Dec 23, 2012)

Yesterday I went to the Dominican salon and got a fresh relaxer. I will be wearing my hair down today and going back to my buns and updoes tomorrow. I am amazed at how healthy my hair is and how much I have been preventing major split ends. I didn't even need a trim. I just had a light dusting. I can't take pictures but I know I am getting a kindle fire for Christmas so I will post pictures then.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 23, 2012)

officially made it to 4 weeks in these twists.  5 more days until i start taking them down.


----------



## g.lo (Dec 23, 2012)

My lazy bun today!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 23, 2012)

Two weeks in with my smallish twists. I dced them with AO GPB, washed, then moisturized/sealed with Bee Mine Luscious and castor/grapeseed oil. I put them in two braids and tied them up with an ouchless band, then slapped a headband on top of that. Looks "meh", but I'm not going anywhere or trying to impress right now. I'll probably keep them in another week.


----------



## -PYT (Dec 23, 2012)

NappyNelle  hmm i ordered from happycurls  on ebay and got about 60+ right now of the yellow and pink extra long and wide. Not sure how long of hair they will hold though.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 23, 2012)

End of year check in. I grew about one inch since starting this in October. Right side (grows faster than the left), Left side, Back.

Aiming for APL in 2013.


----------



## -PYT (Dec 23, 2012)

Ugh, finally about to wash my hair.  This time I'm going to use whipped shea (hairitage hydration) on my hair when I'm doing my curlformer set.  Hope it seals in moisture.


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 23, 2012)

These braids are about 75% removed. I will be done tonight for a wash & DC.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 23, 2012)

NappyNelle I bought my curlformers from their website. I'm not sure about the knock off version. Sorry.


----------



## g.lo (Dec 23, 2012)

help, I need to hide my scisors!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victoria44 (Dec 23, 2012)

just finished putting in mini twists. I'm going to try to keep them in for 3 weeks, they're bigger than my last set..
Here are a few pics


----------



## BGT (Dec 23, 2012)

I've still been bunning but took a few days break to try a satin braid out. I'm getting a touch up this weekend and i'll post an update then. 

ETA anybody know why my pics always post sideways?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria44 those are bigger??  They sure look great. I don't have the patience right now.

BGT Try positioning your phone horizontally.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## g.lo (Dec 24, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Dang... I can't find it. Where can I order the knock-off curlformers and how many sets would I have to buy? -PYT bajandoc86
> 
> ETA: I found the vendor most of the members use, but how many of the long and wide do I need? I have medium-low density, mbl hurr.



hi.

I ordered mine from this ebay vendor http://stores.ebay.co.uk/happycurls, she is a sweetheart and her products re great quality!
I will say get two set of 48 to avoid frizzy hair, I like the extra long wide and the extra long-narrow!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 24, 2012)

-PYT I did another curlformer set yesterday and I did a number of things different. I ensured my hair was soaking wet prior to installing each curlformer and skipped setting lotions and gels. I only used a leave-in spritz, QB CTDG and castor oil at the ends.

O.M.Geeeee! My set same out 100x better than the last one. More hold (interestingly, because I skipped the holding products), set was smoootthhh, and my hurr is looking so purrtty! I was planning to twist immediately on taking them down, but umm NO. LOL.

Will post a pic in a bit....or 2, or 3. 

ETA:






More pics in the Everyday thread.


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 24, 2012)

Finally got my braids removed! I am about to wash & DC for a Christmas wash & go! 

bajandoc86 That curlformer set is pretty and shiny!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 24, 2012)

these twists are looking rouuuuuugh.  theyre definitely coming out this coming weekend lol.


----------



## g.lo (Dec 25, 2012)

i had no time to be fancy with my hair today, thank God for banana clip!
this my bun today.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 25, 2012)

BGT said:


> I've still been bunning but took a few days break to try a satin braid out. I'm getting a touch up this weekend and i'll post an update then.
> 
> ETA anybody know why my pics always post sideways?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Omg....I do satin flat twist out also. I thought I was the only one using the strips in the thread. How are you liking the strips? Did you notice an improvement in your ends by using satin strips? 

BGT


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## BGT (Dec 25, 2012)

TheEspressoHair said:


> Omg....I do satin flat twist out also. I thought I was the only one using the strips in the thread. How are you liking the strips? Did you notice an improvement in your ends by using satin strips?
> 
> @BGT



I've only tried it once but it was the nicest braid out I've ever done. the results were soft and beautiful and still looked good the 2nd day.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 25, 2012)

Been slacking these past couple days. Been wearing my hair in twist outs and braid outs. Nothing on my schedule tomorrow so wash, dc, light blow out, and twists it is! 

I'm also going to snip the ends of my twists. Getting tangles. 

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy Holidays ladies! I put loose twists into my hair on Sunday and not only did they take way less time to complete, I love them! Im not sure how long i'll leave them in. Probably no longer than 2 weeks. I will post pics when I look not busted. I've seriously been doin absolutely nothing since I went on holiday break. Lol


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pookaloo83

Um... what is this?


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 26, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> pookaloo83
> 
> Um... what is this?



Lol! I heard this song when Issa Rae was talking abt it on her latest video. So ratchet. I was dyin. Lol


----------



## -PYT (Dec 26, 2012)

bajandoc86 I'm still loving these curlformers myself...but! I've been noticing a lot of ssks.  Maybe that's unavoidable with our hair type but I'm on the verge of going insane   I'm tempted to do another curlformer set and flat iron in a couple days...ya know, to give myself a good trim!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 26, 2012)

Changed my mind. Gonna flat iron today. Like a real flat iron. Not that poofy mess I had last time.


----------



## gennatay (Dec 26, 2012)

I have my hair in a top bun today. I think for 2013, I am going to try a roller stretch method for my buns.


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 26, 2012)

MeowMix can you tag me for next years challenge. 'Preciate it


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ladies, I will be starting up the thread for the first part of 2013 on the 29th! All of our reveal pics should go inside of this thread for our progress for this challenge. You can also post the same pics in the new thread as a starting pic for the 2013 challenge if that is easier.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 27, 2012)

Here's my update...starting pic on the left. I see some growth but it's hard for me to determine how much as far as inches.  I won't be joining the next challenge; I'm going to be hiding my hair more in 2013!  All the best!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 27, 2012)

in my funky bun!


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 27, 2012)

jprayze great progress!


----------



## rsmith (Dec 27, 2012)

Happy holidays everyone.  I am still in buns?  I hope everyone had a Merry a christmas


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 27, 2012)

I have decided to back out of this challenge. I didn't really retain any length this year, but not because of this challenge. I'm going to try a strictly heat straightening routine next year to get the length I want.

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2012)

I wore my hair out all this week. I will be putting in my coils on Sunday before the new year. My goal is to wear coils from January through March to see if I can keep my ends nice and healthy. Maybe in April my hair will be long enough for twists.

I'm ready for the new challenge.


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 27, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I have decided to back out of this challenge. I didn't really retain any length this year, but not because of this challenge. I'm going to try a strictly heat straightening routine next year to get the length I want.
> 
> Sent via Android LHCF App



I think heat is a good aid for me too. When I blow my hair out 1-2 times a month and maintain it like that I get way less breakage and knots and am able to retain more length. I know it sounds backwards but it works for me. I also am considering going back to crochet braids and braids w extensions for the rest of the cold months. So I'm not sure yet if I will continue this challenge in the new year or not.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 27, 2012)

i have also realized that heat helps me...but im only using it for stretching my hair for twists. no plans to flat iron or anything.  maybe at the end of 2013? 

i usually just use my hooded dryer for drying purposes, but i might pull out my handheld dryer on my next wash...to get more stretch.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 27, 2012)

Creatividual said:


> @jprayze great progress!


 
Thanks!!

Here is yesterday's donut bun on 5 day old straightened hair.


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 27, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I have decided to back out of this challenge. I didn't really retain any length this year, but not because of this challenge. I'm going to try a strictly heat straightening routine next year to get the length I want.
> 
> Sent via Android LHCF App





Creatividual said:


> I think heat is a good aid for me too. When I blow my hair out 1-2 times a month and maintain it like that I get way less breakage and knots and am able to retain more length. I know it sounds backwards but it works for me. I also am considering going back to crochet braids and braids w extensions for the rest of the cold months. So I'm not sure yet if I will continue this challenge in the new year or not.



I understand what you guys mean. I only use heat to blow out my hair for my braids or twists that I keep in for an extended period of time because for some reason I get a lot of tangling when I don't. Gotta do what works to reach our goals!

Poohbear I'm sorry you didn't retain much, so I hope 2013 is a better hair year for you!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 27, 2012)

started taking my twists down about a half hour ago.  so far so good.  using garnier fructis triple nutrition conditioner and my fingers to do the job.  no real problems so far.  no big tangles yet or super matted sections. took care of one semi-matted section in the back of my head yesterday.  i think that's the only one, but we'll see as i go through.  im about ready to take a break. haha.


----------



## TruMe (Dec 27, 2012)

Staying on track with bunning Mon-Fri.  I am dying to see how my hair responded.  Only 3 more days...


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2012)

I wish you guys luck with next year's challenge! I know I will be having my hair in braid extensions (done by yours truly) for at least a few months of next year (just want to leave me hair alone for a bit). However when I have my hair out, I definitely will be braiding, twisting, and bunning.

I have had my hair in the same twists (redid them last week) for three weeks now. I will take them out tomorrow and rock a twist out/puff for a couple days before washing and putting in some medium sized twists. Maybe I'll buy some beanies to rock them with.


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 29, 2012)

Here's the link for the new thread: Twist, Braid, Bun for Growth Challenge (1/1/13 - 3/31/13) 

I tagged almost everyone that was listed as a participant in this thread, except for those that I remembered stated that they were skipping the new challenge.

Don't forget to post your final update pics in this thread!!!


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 30, 2012)

*UPDATES!!!*












I guess something happened. Anyway, I am sticking with it!!!  On the road to MBL in 2013!


----------



## BGT (Dec 30, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> UPDATES!!!
> 
> I guess something happened. Anyway, I am sticking with it!!!  On the road to MBL in 2013!



I love your hair color in the 2nd shot. Did you get it professionally done or do you do it yourself? I'm thinking of dying it when I reach MBL or WL.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 30, 2012)

BGT said:


> I love your hair color in the 2nd shot. Did you get it professionally done or do you do it yourself? I'm thinking of dying it when I reach MBL or WL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you! I did it myself. I used Loreal Mega Browns in Brandy. I've actually decided to give up the color until I reach my goal. No issues with it, but I just want to completely focus on hair health in 2013. I'm even thinking of giving up heat too.


----------



## MeowMix (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey Ladies,

You know its bad when the thread starter is MIA.  I'm still using that excuse of surgery.  Happy Belated Holidays and WONDERFUL REVEALS.  Thanks to all that participated in this challenge.  I had a ball

Space Save for reveal.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 31, 2012)

MeowMix Yay, you're back!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 31, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> You know its bad when the thread starter is MIA.  I'm still using that excuse of surgery.  Happy Belated Holidays and WONDERFUL REVEALS.  Thanks to all that participated in this challenge.  I had a ball
> 
> Space Save for reveal.



Heyyyyy MeowMix!! Glad that you came back in and that you're doing well! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 31, 2012)

Doing a ponytail roller set, be bk to post pics!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF

Start 




Finish 





I think there was a little progress. I looked for my black tan but couldn't find it. I will be joining the next challenge


----------



## TruMe (Jan 1, 2013)

Reveal pictures.  Definitely enjoy bunning during the week and then letting my hair fly on the weekends.


----------



## Victoria44 (Jan 7, 2013)

This is really late, but here's my reveal. The first pic was from early April/late march


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

TruMe said:


> Reveal pictures.  Definitely enjoy bunning during the week and then letting my hair fly on the weekends.



You have pretty curls TruMe


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

Victoria44 said:


> This is really late, but here's my reveal. The first pic was from early April/late march



You made great progress Victoria44. Did you blow dry your hair in the 1st pic?


----------



## Victoria44 (Jan 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> You made great progress Victoria44. Did you blow dry your hair in the 1st pic?



Thank you! My hair was just taken out of braid extensions so it was super stretched.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 7, 2013)

Just hennaeing my hair now! tomorrow I will post starting pic for this challenge!


----------



## g.lo (Jan 7, 2013)

Victoria44 said:


> This is really late, but here's my reveal. The first pic was from early April/late march



Great progress, I see you wear your bra very low, like me!! My BSl is practically MBL


----------



## TruMe (Jan 7, 2013)

faithVA - Thank you!


----------

